# Asus Crosshair VIII DARK Hero.... Official Thread!?



## phillyman36

I asked Asus and was told You should expect to see availability possibly late this week to next week from etailers in NA


----------



## adversary

Any more input of this motherboard is welcome, I'm highly interested to go for Zen 3, and invest in good motherboard and RAM as well.

Correct me if I'm wrong, info that I catch so far - this mobo should have passive chipset cooling? 16 power phases and good VRM?

It is Daisy Chain ??

I really have to inform myself before going into purchase (have no expirience with AMD, Intel 5775C user for almost 7 years), do not want to regret anything later. What I will try is to combine best RAM with motherboard, try best FLCK, etc.

tnx


----------



## newls1

im not 100% sure on the daisy chain mem traces, but im 99% sure it is... It further improves the original HERO VIII by improving the vrm to 90a power stages from 60a, and out of box support for 5000 series, and im sure other fine details but im not 100% Will be a solid board and I cant wait for it. I have the HERO VIII on the 3950x and it was good, this should be much better


----------



## warpuck

When you get it. I wonder if the Corsair A500 would look good on it? Today's Newegg shell shocker has it for $65. They even claim it can sink 225 watts.
Z Old Crosshair VI I am using works real well with a old AM3 Cooler Master 6 pipe and one fan> I hate when they just change stuff for just because reasons.
The because part is we don't want you using older parts.


----------



## adversary

ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com





It mention passive chipset cooling.

For me, that boost even when you have OC on all cores would mean little, well.. this upgrade is big jump for me as I use old Intel 4 core cpu (but it is still good for its tasks I do now). I doubt I would notice difference of 300Mhz more on single core task. However, nice feature.

What we really have to know is it Daisy Chain or T Top. To get most out of it, we base decision of buying RAM also based on that.


----------



## nugget toes

adversary said:


> ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we really have to know is it Daisy Chain or T Top. To get most out of it, we base decision of buying RAM also based on that.


Sorry for being noobish, what RAM would you go for in each scenario?


----------



## newls1

adversary said:


> ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It mention passive chipset cooling.
> 
> For me, that boost even when you have OC on all cores would mean little, well.. this upgrade is big jump for me as I use old Intel 4 core cpu (but it is still good for its tasks I do now). I doubt I would notice difference of 300Mhz more on single core task. However, nice feature.
> 
> What we really have to know is it Daisy Chain or T Top. To get most out of it, we base decision of buying RAM also based on that.


just count on it being daisy.... is there even a x570 board with t-top?


----------



## adversary

nugget toes said:


> Sorry for being noobish, what RAM would you go for in each scenario?



I'm also almost noob 

But some basic things (which you can easily find around here or google it), Daisy Chain is better suited for 2 sticks, T Top. for 4.

Based on my knoweledge, 4 sticks will put more stress on IMC for sure.

And I want 32GB RAM (because I build it for me to last it a many years). So, going 4x8 or 2x16 would provide you to have four ranks (which again, from my knoweledge, is better).

I would like to use 2x16GB dual rank.

4000Mhz RAM (I hope for it on Zen 3), with best possible timings (I will invest even in higher clocked better binned RAM and underclock it, if that will enable further better timings).

But it is not all knoweledge you need to know to compose it in truly perfect way. There is still much "hidden" important details and tricks. I collect basic info for now, but for final decision I will consult with people who really know about it (or I will maybe get help on forum anyway). I'm speaking of RAM I will buy for my build, which will probably include this mobo.

This motherboar we spoke of now, seems very promision and good for me, and it should not be crazy priced like some others. Highly interested.


----------



## newls1

nugget toes said:


> Sorry for being noobish, what RAM would you go for in each scenario?


This is what im holding out for.. Im going "Full LAZY" on my next build... Just setting PBO and XMP using the 5950x and let her rip.. done! Im over the days of tweaking an OC for 100MHZ extra.. Anyways, hold out for this ram.... G.SKILL Updates Trident Z Neo DDR4 Specs Up To DDR4-4000 CL16 16GBx2 for AMD Ryzen 5000


----------



## adversary

newls1 said:


> just count on it being daisy.... is there even a x570 board with t-top?



I have no idea, as I'm new to AMD, still have to become its user. But have to be 100% sure, of course. No rush.


----------



## adversary

newls1 said:


> This is what im holding out for.. Im going "Full LAZY" on my next build... Just setting PBO and XMP using the 5950x and let her rip.. done! Im over the days of tweaking an OC for 100MHZ extra.. Anyways, hold out for this ram.... G.SKILL Updates Trident Z Neo DDR4 Specs Up To DDR4-4000 CL16 16GBx2 for AMD Ryzen 5000



That is exactly what we will probably need. And it is B-Die. And B-Die have to be used on Ryzen (no only for overclocking potentional reason, there is also total another reason which provide benefit and make it easier to get higher FLCK).


----------



## Section31

How much of an upgrade is this over the c8 hero viii wifi. I am having difficulty justifying the extra costs to cover the upgrade (would have to resell my c8 hero wifi)


----------



## newls1

Section31 said:


> How much of an upgrade is this over the c8 hero viii wifi. I am having difficulty justifying the extra costs to cover the upgrade (would have to resell my c8 hero wifi)


why would you buy this "DARK" if you already have its 1 year old older brother? Please dont waste your monies!


----------



## Section31

newls1 said:


> why would you buy this "DARK" if you already have its 1 year old older brother? Please dont waste your monies!


That's what my decision making process leads too.


----------



## Death Saved

Asus stated it's going to be released Nov/Dec.


----------



## adversary

Death Saved said:


> Asus stated it's going to be released Nov/Dec.



So far, all info I was able to collect about it seems really nice and promising.

Only I would like to get definite info on Daisy Chain/T Topology question, to be sure for RAM purchase, for all Zen 3 build.


----------



## newls1

adversary said:


> So far, all info I was able to collect about it seems really nice and promising.
> 
> Only I would like to get definite info on Daisy Chain/T Topology question, to be sure for RAM purchase, for all Zen 3 build.


its daisy sir


----------



## adversary

newls1 said:


> its daisy sir



Thank you for info


----------



## TK421

newls1 said:


> Anyone have any idea when this board will be released? reviewers have it, so the chances could be soon maybe?? I love the new option of being able to keep the "boost" ability even while setting a static OC... that option alone sold me on this board...


no feature backport to C8H/C8F?


----------



## newls1

TK421 said:


> no feature backport to C8H/C8F?


i dont understand your question sir?


----------



## TK421

newls1 said:


> i dont understand your question sir?


that dynamic OC feature doesn't get implemented to other crosshair boards? at least the x570 stuff


----------



## Section31

According to sources only hero dark


----------



## Elrick

Section31 said:


> According to sources only hero dark


That's what makes it the penultimate x570 Motherboard to own  .

Waiting for it to appear here in Convict Town, before handing over my/our Monopoly Money for it.


----------



## Section31

Elrick said:


> That's what makes it the penultimate x570 Motherboard to own  .
> 
> Waiting for it to appear here in Convict Town, before handing over my/our Monopoly Money for it.


Thing is for current x570 owners like hero c8, is it worth the costs. Consider this is end of am4


----------



## adversary

Is there any problem using this kit (which I could get) on this motherboard and Zen 3. I plan to downclock it and go for better timings.









F4-4266C17D-32GVKB-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


G.SKILL




www.gskill.com






But description says it is optimised for Intel? Now does it mean any drawback when used on Ryzen sistem? I planned to tweak all timings anyway, not just set XPM on auto, to get maximum of it, so I hope it doesn't matter in the end. But because I have no previous expirience with it, any input is welcome.


----------



## duppex

newls1 said:


> Anyone have any idea when this board will be released? reviewers have it, so the chances could be soon maybe?? I love the new option of being able to keep the "boost" ability even while setting a static OC... that option alone sold me on this board...


Mid week coming, JJ ASUS posted on Reddit


----------



## Elrick

duppex said:


> Mid week coming, JJ ASUS posted on Reddit


.

My last Motherboard for 2020. This will be the final purchase of the x570 chipset.

It will be the most venerated and worshipped within our household, even my own ankle-biters won't be getting it. They have to put up with the inferior junkware from Gigabyte and MSI here.

Long Live Asus  .


----------



## shamino1978

I'll use this thread to post up an explanation of the "DOS" OC Feature.
Short for Dynamic OC Switcher 

So i placed this option in the per ccx menu for the following reason:
1) works best if u use OC vid voltage instead of manual override voltage
2) Avoids stepping onto the current existing Auto rules for OC.
Current existing Auto Rule for OC:
Anytime you set a custom value for the ratio on the main menu and leave VCore auto, the BIOS would set a manual override voltage and raise LLC. This is what layman users are used to so we keep the structure as it is. Not a good combination with DOS though, since we ideally want the proc to remain in VID mode whether in oc or pbo mode switching back and forth.
But let us examine what happens if you do the afore mentioned anyways.
The not so ideal way:
So in light loads, the proc would be PBO'ing like you'd expect, freely changing its freq volt thru SVI VID commands. Then when the current threshold is exceeded, the voltage switches to manual override mode. Then when the load subsides, it takes off the manual volt first, transiting to VID mode, then switches back to PBO freq. This back and forth can incur transient moments whereby freq/volt is not matched.

Therefore I recommend leaving the outer menu's ratio at auto 
do your DOCP and whatever
Set your LLC if prefered (i actually like 1 or 2 yet with a higher set voltage)
Set vrm current capability to 140% if high load OC like 5950X
and go into per ccx sub menu.
Key in the OCVID voltage desired such as 1.32v or whatever, CCD0 and 1 ratios, typically 0 does 50mhz higher.
Enable DOS,
now there are 3 items customizable for DOS:
Current Threshold
Calibrated temp threshold
Hysteresis

Current Threshold: Auto value is 45A if only single CCD enabled, else 55A. This is an estimate of when the PBO freq crosses the manual oc freq, typically with water cooling, this value tends to be higher than these. When current is above AND calibrated temp is below temp threshold , OC mode engages. else PBO engages
You can fine tune this value to find out exactly the PBO/OC Freq crossing point by doing what skatter bencher suggests, run load up incrementally in PBO mode till you see freq dips below your known OC freq and check the current then. Then use that value or slightly lesser as the thresh.

Calibrated Temp Threshold: Auto Value is 75C which translates to roughly 85C package temp, which imo is a good point to take off the OC and slip back into PBO mode. This allows you to be more aggressive in oc freq such that when temp is starting to limit, you back off to PBO freq. In reality, as the load persists, it will naturally repeat slipping in and out of oc mode as temp drops in PBO and increases in OC mode repeatedly.

Hysteresis Auto value is 0, is just the counter that the state needs to persist in to warrant a switch, if you increase this value, then you need to persist in the over/below threshold state before the switch occurs.

So I would start off by maximizing PBO with such as PBO enabled, FMAX Enhancer (if fmax enhancer, then plus offsetting vcore upwards to remove clk stretching -> that is if you are a liberal with voltage like me) and the final touch would be to set DOS up.

The reason why not much official documentation with this is because I kept it under wraps for fear of it being twisted into something that it is not supposed to be.

For other boards, the only way I can think of making this to 'possibly' work there may be considered unorthordox, and im not even sure if that's possible.

-Known glitch-> sometimes when coming back from S3 resume the proc may come back in oc mode and it requires it to cross the thresh and back once to continue 'DOSing'. Still looking into this.


----------



## MacClipper

So Peter, what exactly is the extra hardware that the Dark Hero possess that enables this feature but is lacking in all other models?


----------



## newls1

the man himself has spoken, THANK YOU!


----------



## adversary

Please, someone, if you have time, take a look at my question few posts above, related to RAM.

Btw., tnx for all this info.


----------



## shamino1978

MacClipper said:


> So Peter, what exactly is the extra hardware that the Dark Hero possess that enables this feature but is lacking in all other models?


sorry i knew i would get asked this and have already made up my mind before hand to decline to answer this.


----------



## newls1

i need this board in my life, Peter please let it come to market ASAP


----------



## MacClipper

Appreciate your frank reply nonetheless, understandable.

And a big thanks to you and the Asus team for a very well done implementation of a great idea, finally something very usable for the 24/7 overclocker.


----------



## T[]RK

shamino1978 said:


> sorry i knew i would get asked this and have already made up my mind before hand to decline to answer this.


I can answer for you - “It’s a secret”.  Thanks for such detailed post about how it work.

I also looking forward to buy this board. My first bet was on C8HW, but C8DH is better choise. It will be my second AMD motherboard since... AMD Duron. So... it should be awesome.

P.S. DOS OC work only for Ryzen 5000 series?


----------



## MacClipper

Works very nicely for my Zen2 3700X too.


----------



## shamino1978

for vmr and mts,


----------



## nick name

This


shamino1978 said:


> -snip-
> 
> The reason why not much official documentation with this is because I kept it under wraps for fear of it being twisted into something that it is not supposed to be.
> 
> -snip-


intrigues me more than 

this


shamino1978 said:


> sorry i knew i would get asked this and have already made up my mind before hand to decline to answer this.


----------



## adversary

@shamino1978 

Just to confirm 100%, this board is Daisy Chain?


----------



## T[]RK

shamino1978 said:


> for vmr and mts,


O.K., got it!


----------



## Scorporations

adversary said:


> @shamino1978
> 
> Just to confirm 100%, this board is Daisy Chain?


I'm not sure about the board and what you will be using it for, but gamersnexus released a video recently showing something like 2-8% improved fps in games on the ryzen 5000 series when using 4 sticks of ram rather than 2 sticks of the same ram( 2 sticks were more than enough in terms of capacity and never got close to 100% utilization). I think he said he'll do a deeper dive this week into the possible reasons why that is.


----------



## bwana

Those were single rank. It is known that there is less latency w dual rank so 4 sticks of dual rank would not be an improvement


----------



## Ironcobra

So only 2 nvme slots vs 3 on my Master?


----------



## adversary

Scorporations said:


> I'm not sure about the board and what you will be using it for, but gamersnexus released a video recently showing something like 2-8% improved fps in games on the ryzen 5000 series when using 4 sticks of ram rather than 2 sticks of the same ram( 2 sticks were more than enough in terms of capacity and never got close to 100% utilization). I think he said he'll do a deeper dive this week into the possible reasons why that is.



I plan 2X16GB of dual rank. So, total 4 ranks.

Just would like more confirmation it is Daisy Chain.


----------



## Gadfly

newls1 said:


> its daisy sir


That is a shame, I was hoping it would be a T-top board.


----------



## Gadfly

Ironcobra said:


> So only 2 nvme slots vs 3 on my Master?


Correct. That is because AM4 only has 4 pci-e lanes for 1 nvme slot that are direct to the CPU, the other slot(s) share the X570x's uplink. On the Asus board they give you 1 additional chipset slot, on the master, you get 2 chipset slots, but those two slots share the chipset's uplink. Which is why you can't really run RAID on all three slots on the master, and the performance on the SSD's tanks if you use them both at the same time; as each has share the 4x chipset's uplink lanes. 

With the Asus board, you also have the option of buying the NMVE add in card that allows you to split 8x graphics lanes to 4x/4x PCI-E Gen 4, In that case your get three nvme slots all with 4x dedicated pcie 4 lanes direct to the CPU for high performance storage.

Here is a link to the add-in card:






HYPER M.2 X16 GEN 4 CARD｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA


ASUS ThunderboltEX 3-TR is a Thunderbolt™ 3 add-on card that delivers 40 Gbps bi-directional bandwidth and DisplayPort™ 1.4 support. It's able to support up to six Thunderbolt-enabled devices in a daisy-chain configuration, and its USB Type-C® port enables up to 100-watt charging for laptops.




www.asus.com





If having lots of high speed storage is important to you, get the Asus board with the add-in card, or buy into the thread ripper platform (which can run 12+ PCI-E Gen4 NVME drives all with 4x dedicated lanes).


----------



## Gadfly

shamino1978 said:


> sorry i knew i would get asked this and have already made up my mind before hand to decline to answer this.


In other words... None.


----------



## OCmember

So what's the cliff notes on this board? I see daisy chain, no chipset fan.. looking for a board without a chipset fan to drop my 3800X in, from my Auros Xtreme


----------



## T[]RK

Just small thinking... I see on local market that less and less ROG Crosshair VIII Hero (Wi-Fi) motherboards are in stock and at the same time i don’t see that stores are re-stock it. I may guess that Dark Hero will replace Hero (Wi-Fi) and ASUS simply don’t ship it to them. When shelves be empty - they may release it. I also don’t see reasons to ship on market two almost same products.

But it may look funny, since Hero don’t have Wi-Fi, but have fan (ha-ha), and Dark Hero don’t have fan, but got Wi-Fi.


----------



## hisXLNC

Gadfly said:


> Correct. That is because AM4 only has 4 pci-e lanes for 1 nvme slot that are direct to the CPU, the other slot(s) share the X570x's uplink. On the Asus board they give you 1 additional chipset slot, on the master, you get 2 chipset slots, but those two slots share the chipset's uplink. Which is why you can't really run RAID on all three slots on the master, and the performance on the SSD's tanks if you use them both at the same time; as each has share the 4x chipset's uplink lanes.
> 
> With the Asus board, you also have the option of buying the NMVE add in card that allows you to split 8x graphics lanes to 4x/4x PCI-E Gen 4, In that case your get three nvme slots all with 4x dedicated pcie 4 lanes direct to the CPU for high performance storage.
> 
> Here is a link to the add-in card:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HYPER M.2 X16 GEN 4 CARD｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA
> 
> 
> ASUS ThunderboltEX 3-TR is a Thunderbolt™ 3 add-on card that delivers 40 Gbps bi-directional bandwidth and DisplayPort™ 1.4 support. It's able to support up to six Thunderbolt-enabled devices in a daisy-chain configuration, and its USB Type-C® port enables up to 100-watt charging for laptops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If having lots of high speed storage is important to you, get the Asus board with the add-in card, or buy into the thread ripper platform (which can run 12+ PCI-E Gen4 NVME drives all with 4x dedicated lanes).


how much of a performance loss are we talking about when using the 2 nvme slots?


----------



## MacClipper

Using the PBO Famx Enhancer feature and trying out undervolt overclocking on my 3700X, gives a nice 8% boost to the scores at nice temps too.

















​Overall, it's straightforward and elegantly implemented.


----------



## shamino1978

looks about right, when i was testing it on matisse 30A is around my sweetspot, its only higher on VMR cos it boosts significantly higher.


----------



## newls1

still not seeing this board available anywhere.......


----------



## OCmember

Same. Need to swap out my old X58 rig and drop this board in it's place.


----------



## Alias

Any idea on the price for this board?


----------



## newls1

Alias said:


> Any idea on the price for this board?


saw somewhere it was 399$


----------



## nick name

newls1 said:


> saw somewhere it was 399$


I found a listing in Australia and one in New Zealand (this site had one available) and after conversion to USD they were both over $600.


----------



## newls1

cool, 300$ over msrp... just like everything else that just came out..


----------



## nick name

newls1 said:


> cool, 300$ over msrp... just like everything else that just came out..


I hope that's what it is.


----------



## Elrick

nick name said:


> I found a listing in Australia and one in New Zealand (this site had one available) and after conversion to USD they were both over $600.



*EXCELLENT* 🆒  .

Thought it would be over $1200+ AUD here but it looks to be extremely luscious for that price tag alone.

The *Dark Hero* is coming to my place as soon as the retailers, show some stock coming their way into their online stores.

Thus far *PLE* rules in my book ($849.00AUD). Never, ever got swindled since buying off them way back in 2009.


----------



## Spiriva

I ordered one of these from a Swedish shop, it will be delivered on Tuesday 17th november.
5790kr is €564, £507, $667


----------



## nick name

Elrick said:


> *EXCELLENT* 🆒  .
> 
> Thought it would be over $1200+ AUD here but it looks to be extremely luscious for that price tag alone.
> 
> The *Dark Hero* is coming to my place as soon as the retailers, show some stock coming their way into their online stores.
> 
> Thus far *PLE* rules in my book ($849.00AUD). Never, ever got swindled since buying off them way back in 2009.


The prices I saw in Australian and New Zealand Dollars were both over $900 so well below $1200 and the New Zealand site had one in inventory. I'd imagine it's gone now as it's been a couple days.


----------



## gengar

Just an update for North American buyers, ASUS NA posted on the ASUS DIY Facebook group they don't expect to receive shipment of the Dark Hero until next week. After that they'll still have to push out to retailers, so who knows how long until it hits shelves.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Ordered one on Alternate for 474€. No release date


----------



## newls1

gengar said:


> Just an update for North American buyers, ASUS NA posted on the ASUS DIY Facebook group they don't expect to receive shipment of the Dark Hero until next week. After that they'll still have to push out to retailers, so who knows how long until it hits shelves.


i gave up on a christmas time build. Between GPUs getting scalped, CPUs getting scalped, and now a motherboard that im seeking seems to have an eternity before it hits retail channels.... my 5950x build will be moved to march time frame. Feel better about this as this will give motherboard vendors time to hopefully iron out bios optimizations, ALL gpus from AMD/Nvidia will all be released by then and prices should be inline by then... March time frame it is!


----------



## T[]RK

newls1 said:


> i gave up on a christmas time build. March time frame it is!


I building my PC since december 2018 (when i bought first motherboard). Since that time i bought and resell 3 motherboards and 4 CPUs (with some extra $, because currency go up).

But i agree... it’s good to wait right now. Especially for AMD GPUs. Then i want to buy damn Dark Hero and last one will be CPU. None of them on market right now (except ~$350 OEM 5600X which i don’t really like).


----------



## Spiriva

Asus released a new bios for this motherboard today 16/11

Version 2601

2020/11/16 20.13 MBytes

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 2601
"1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.0.0 Patch C
2. Improve system performance

Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C8DH.CAP) using BIOSRenamer."








ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com


----------



## nick name

Spiriva said:


> Asus released a new bios for this motherboard today 16/11
> 
> Version 2601
> 
> 2020/11/16 20.13 MBytes
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 2601
> "1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.0.0 Patch C
> 2. Improve system performance
> 
> Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C8DH.CAP) using BIOSRenamer."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com


Damn, all the bots got the downloads before I could.


----------



## coelacanth

newls1 said:


> i gave up on a christmas time build. Between GPUs getting scalped, CPUs getting scalped, and now a motherboard that im seeking seems to have an eternity before it hits retail channels.... my 5950x build will be moved to march time frame. Feel better about this as this will give motherboard vendors time to hopefully iron out bios optimizations, ALL gpus from AMD/Nvidia will all be released by then and prices should be inline by then... March time frame it is!


I'm in the same boat. Was looking forward to doing a new build this year but everything I want sells out instantly. We'll see when stocks stabilize and things can actually be purchased.

I should look into getting bots to purchase for me.


----------



## mongoled

Spiriva said:


> I ordered one of these from a Swedish shop, it will be delivered on Tuesday 17th november.
> 5790kr is €564, £507, $667


 



T[]RK said:


> I building my PC since december 2018 (when i bought first motherboard). Since that time i bought and resell 3 motherboards and 4 CPUs (with some extra $, because currency go up).
> 
> But i agree... it’s good to wait right now. Especially for AMD GPUs. Then i want to buy damn Dark Hero and last one will be CPU. None of them on market right now (except ~$350 OEM 5600X which i don’t really like).


See you in 2028

😂😂


----------



## Spiriva

mongoled said:


>


Only waiting for the 5950x now. 27/11 they say


----------



## cstkl1

the board available and cpu not
guessing anothet 10900k

if i buy the board now, they will say must bundle with board later for cpu
if i wait later.. cpu can get but the board i want not in stock.
mix this with 6800xt strix aio ..full rig only.. 

what a headache.


----------



## bl4ckdot

My Dark Hero from Alternate got shipped today.


----------



## OCmember

I should see availability on the 27th.. gonna order it immediately


----------



## babyyoda

Ordered this board, if theres an optimum guide to dynamic OC 5900x would be welcome


----------



## phillyman36

OCmember said:


> I should see availability on the 27th.. gonna order it immediately


Same hopefully bots/scalpers don't buy them up.


----------



## phillyman36

I woke up around 11:30pm Eastern time. Newegg still said ETA 11/27. Woke up again at 4:00am and said out of stock. Did anyone grab one? I wonder if they didnt get the shipment in or bots grabbed them up?


----------



## thebski

As phillyman said, last night Newegg said ETA 11/27. This morning they say oos. Was anyone able to snag one or can verify they actually went live already? I don't really want to sit here all day waiting for them if they're already gone.


----------



## OCmember

I set my alarm for 3am, I'm Eastern Standard Time and New Egg is Pacific Standard Time so technically it should have been available at 3am my time. I woke around 10 till 2am, felt too tired to wake again at 3, shut my alarm off. I don't think anyone had a chance to see it in stock. There's even a question on the page about it. In a 'chat' text conversation I had with their customer service they said it will be available again in a week.


----------



## xeizo

babyyoda said:


> Ordered this board, if theres an optimum guide to dynamic OC 5900x would be welcome


PBO ON / Motherboard values ( won't matter if you use Fmax)
Scalar 10x
+200MHz
Curve Optimizer minus 5-10 on the best cores, minus 15-20 on the rest
LLC on Auto
Vcore on Auto


That's essentially it, the rest is memory OC, for 4000MHz memory you need VDDG 1.0-1.15V. VDDP 0.9-1.0V.


----------



## Alias

OCmember said:


> I set my alarm for 3am, I'm Eastern Standard Time and New Egg is Pacific Standard Time so technically it should have been available at 3am my time. I woke around 10 till 2am, felt too tired to wake again at 3, shut my alarm off. I don't think anyone had a chance to see it in stock. There's even a question on the page about it. In a 'chat' text conversation I had with their customer service they said it will be available again in a week.


So it came in stock and sold out already?


----------



## OCmember

@Alias Yes.


----------



## Alias

Damn, wasted my time waiting for it to drop. Sigh..


----------



## OCmember

If you go to Asus and on the Dark Hero motherboards product page there are links,, 'Where to buy', and if you click the amazon link it'll show you all the scalper/bots from Amazon.


----------



## Alias

OCmember said:


> If you go to Asus and on the Dark Hero motherboards product page there are links,, 'Where to buy', and if you click the amazon link it'll show you all the scalper/bots from Amazon.


I did check that but that link takes you to the Crosshair VIII board (older version) and not the Dark Hero.I mean on Amazon


----------



## OCmember

Oops

It almost seems like an Amazon scam


----------



## Elrick

Alias said:


> I did check that but that link takes you to the Crosshair VIII board (older version) and not the Dark Hero.I mean on Amazon


Do not knock the VIII, it still has a far superior bios setup and design GUI, than the Gigabyte and MSI monstrosities.

If you can't wait for the Dark Hero, then the standard VIII is far cheaper and able to perform with any Vermeer chip, quite easily.


----------



## DirtyScrubz

Got mine from the bay area:


----------



## newls1

Elrick said:


> Do not knock the VIII, it still has a far superior bios setup and design GUI, than the Gigabyte and MSI monstrosities.
> 
> If you can't wait for the Dark Hero, then the standard VIII is far cheaper and able to perform with any Vermeer chip, quite easily.


no one is knocking the VIII Hero, we all want the DARK version for the DOS overclocking feature and its nice to have an upgraded VRM for the 5950x users (not that we need the added current abilities, but its just nice to have)


----------



## phillyman36

DirtyScrubz said:


> Got mine from the bay area:
> View attachment 2467161


I saw they had some in stock but they are not shipping them. Congrats


----------



## phillyman36

newls1 said:


> no one is knocking the VIII Hero, we all want the DARK version for the DOS overclocking feature and its nice to have an upgraded VRM for the 5950x users (not that we need the added current abilities, but its just nice to have)


Also the chipset has no fan. The thing I like is the 2 nvme m.2 slots are independent of the heatsink around the chipset. If i use an m.2 that has a heatsink attached I dont have to take a bunch of covers off.


----------



## OCmember

No chipset fan is my primary reason. For a daily rig I'd prefer it to be dead silent, hence the Dark Hero.


----------



## newls1

OCmember said:


> No chipset fan is my primary reason. For a daily rig I'd prefer it to be dead silent, hence the Dark Hero.


my fan never spun EVER on my VIII Hero.... just sayin


----------



## OCmember

newls1 said:


> my fan never spun EVER on my VIII Hero.... just sayin


I plan on hanging on to the rig for as long as it will hold up. My X58 SATA ports are dying after 10-11yrs. I'll take the Dark Hero.


----------



## phillyman36

BH Photo is taking pre orders. Expected delivery is 7-10 days.I have 3 pre orders for the board. BHPhoto, Dialdirect and Shopblt. Hoping I can get one from one of the 3 placed in the next week or so.









ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero ATX Gaming Motherboard


Buy ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero ATX Gaming Motherboard featuring ATX Form Factor, AMD X570 Chipset, AM4 Socket, 4 x Dual-Channel DDR4 RAM, 8 x SATA, 2 x M.2, 2 x PCIe 4.0 x16 Slots, 1 x PCIe 3.0 x16 Slot, Wi-Fi 6 (802.11ax) / Bluetooth 5.1, USB 3.2 Gen 2 Support, Windows 10 (64-Bit)...




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Spiriva

I got my Dark hero ~2 weeks ago, and last week the 5950x came. Now im only waiting for EK to shop the waterblock =)


----------



## phillyman36

Spiriva said:


> I got my Dark hero ~2 weeks ago, and last week the 5950x came. Now im only waiting for EK to shop the waterblock =)


Show off lol just kidding congrats. I have everything but the cpu and mobo. I hope i wont have to wait until 2021 to finish my build.


----------



## netman

will the Dark Hero get its own overclock and support thread or will we stick with the existing X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking & Discussion Thread here: ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking &amp...


----------



## OCmember

phillyman36 said:


> BH Photo is taking pre orders. Expected delivery is 7-10 days.I have 3 pre orders for the board. BHPhoto, Dialdirect and Shopblt. Hoping I can get one from one of the 3 placed in the next week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero ATX Gaming Motherboard
> 
> 
> Buy ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero ATX Gaming Motherboard featuring ATX Form Factor, AMD X570 Chipset, AM4 Socket, 4 x Dual-Channel DDR4 RAM, 8 x SATA, 2 x M.2, 2 x PCIe 4.0 x16 Slots, 1 x PCIe 3.0 x16 Slot, Wi-Fi 6 (802.11ax) / Bluetooth 5.1, USB 3.2 Gen 2 Support, Windows 10 (64-Bit)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bhphotovideo.com


Notify when available or pre-order? If pre-order how do you pre-order it???


----------



## phillyman36

OCmember said:


> Notify when available or pre-order? If pre-order how do you pre-order it???


It was a pre order. Now it says Notify when available. I added it to my cart and finished the transaction. The estimate was 7-10 days.


----------



## dgoc18

i ordered mine.


----------



## OCmember

Yeah, F new egg


----------



## YouKnowSedri




----------



## phillyman36

For those that have the mobo have you put your system together yet?


----------



## YouKnowSedri

not yet, but i want to do it today. 5900x with "old" F4-3200C14D-16GTZ 
anway its my first build with amd since x4 955


----------



## phillyman36

YouKnowSedri said:


> not yet, but i want to do it today. 5900x with "old" F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> anway its my first build with amd since x4 955


Cool cant wait to here how all is running when you have it set up.

Side note i have a Samsung 980 pro 1TB nvme drive. Im starting to eye the new Sabrent Rocket 4 Plus nvme drive lol


----------



## OCmember

What bios is the Dark Hero on?



phillyman36 said:


> Side note i have a Samsung 980 pro 1TB nvme drive. _Im starting to eye the new Sabrent Rocket 4 Plus nvme drive_ lol


How come? I was thinking of the 980 Pro 1TB myself.


----------



## phillyman36

OCmember said:


> What bios is the Dark Hero on?
> 
> 
> 
> How come? I was thinking of the 980 Pro 1TB myself.


2601 for the Dark Hero Bios. I originally wanted a 2TB drive. The 980 pro 2tb probably wont be seen until early 2021. I got the 1TB. The Rocket 4 Plus has both 1 and 2 Tb you can order. Sequential read and writes are faster on the Sabrent.( i know seq read and writes dont matter for most people. I usually have 2 drives. The 980 pro will be my os/main drive. My second drives will either be the Sabrent or Western Digital sn850.


----------



## jallenhenry

Hello All,
Dark Hero on order. Need to buy ram. I'm trying to find the optimal choice. However, I've watched both Gamer Nexus & Hardware Unboxed videos on best ram for Ryzen 5000 and tbh I'm still unsure.
I would like to have 32GB of ram. I dont believe I will ever need more because Ive been on 16gb for years and only occasionally get close to full usage.

Heres what I understand so far:
The Dark Hero is daisy chain so I believe 2x16gb (dual rank sticks) are going to clock faster than 4x8gb (single rank sticks but when configured like this they all run at dual rank). This is due to having the benefit of only using 2 slots. Using 4 slots has the penalty of slowing down the ram due to extra latency from the added/unequal ram traces to the cpu. So even though 4x8gb is dual rank it will run at slower stable speeds than 2x16gb. Is this actually true?
I saw in the Hardware Unboxed video the higher performers were actually single rank *tuned *2x8gb sticks. Practically equal to 4x8gb dual rank however. So, assuming 2x16gb clocks higher than 4x4gb, is the fastest config 2x16gb *tuned*? Why is it in all the memory graphs I have come across none of them have dual-rank *tuned* numbers?

What ram should I grab?
2x16gb 3600 cl16 overclocked to 3800 cl16 (probably cheaper)
2x16gb 3800 cl16
2x16gb 4000 cl16 (not sure if Dark Hero can handle 2000 1:1 mem fabric)
4X8gb...?

Links to suggested ram are appreciated.
Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Spiriva

phillyman36 said:


> For those that have the mobo have you put your system together yet?


Not yet. Im waiting for the cpu block from EK. It was suppose to be here yesterday, but apperently there was a strom in Germany so DHL couldnt fly to Sweden....for an extra 24h. So now i wount get the block for the 5950x until monday. Must have been a hell of a storm.....


----------



## phillyman36

Spiriva said:


> Not yet. Im waiting for the cpu block from EK. It was suppose to be here yesterday, but apperently there was a strom in Germany so DHL couldnt fly to Sweden....for an extra 24h. So now i wount get the block for the 5950x until monday. Must have been a hell of a storm.....


Awesome I managed to get a Evga rtx 3080ftw3. Now all i need is a 5900x and one of my three preorders of the Asus Dark hero to come and i can build. Whats drives are you going to use in your build?(nvme)


----------



## Spiriva

phillyman36 said:


> Awesome I managed to get a Evga rtx 3080ftw3. Now all i need is a 5900x and one of my three preorders of the Asus Dark hero to come and i can build. Whats drives are you going to use in your build?(nvme)


Im looking at the Samsung 980 and/or Corsair Force Series MP600.


----------



## ChaosAD

Spiriva said:


> Im looking at the Samsung 980 and/or Corsair Force Series MP600.


Isnt the sn850 faster than the 980?


----------



## OCmember

jallenhenry said:


> Hello All,
> Dark Hero on order. Need to buy ram. I'm trying to find the optimal choice. However, I've watched both Gamer Nexus & Hardware Unboxed videos on best ram for Ryzen 5000 and tbh I'm still unsure.
> I would like to have 32GB of ram. I dont believe I will ever need more because Ive been on 16gb for years and only occasionally get close to full usage.
> 
> Heres what I understand so far:
> The Dark Hero is daisy chain so I believe 2x16gb (dual rank sticks) are going to clock faster than 4x8gb (single rank sticks but when configured like this they all run at dual rank). This is due to having the benefit of only using 2 slots. Using 4 slots has the penalty of slowing down the ram due to extra latency from the added/unequal ram traces to the cpu. So even though 4x8gb is dual rank it will run at slower stable speeds than 2x16gb. Is this actually true?
> I saw in the Hardware Unboxed video the higher performers were actually single rank *tuned *2x8gb sticks. Practically equal to 4x8gb dual rank however. So, assuming 2x16gb clocks higher than 4x4gb, is the fastest config 2x16gb *tuned*? Why is it in all the memory graphs I have come across none of them have dual-rank *tuned* numbers?
> 
> What ram should I grab?
> 2x16gb 3600 cl16 overclocked to 3800 cl16 (probably cheaper)
> 2x16gb 3800 cl16
> 2x16gb 4000 cl16 (not sure if Dark Hero can handle 2000 1:1 mem fabric)
> 4X8gb...?
> 
> Links to suggested ram are appreciated.
> Thank you for any advice.


Good question. Might be better answered in one of the memory threads. 

As for choosing a kit, the old cliche of faster MHz speeds with low timings still holds true, but till you get your other questions answered on configuration 4x8 or 2x16 it would be best to wait. Although in all honestly I don't think there's going to be a Apples to Apples comparison that exploits the differences between memory trace latency to the cpu. I'd imagine you are bound to what the Dark Hero offers vs other boards. Personally, if there was a 3800MHz cl14 2x16 kit I'd buy them and try them out. My second 2x8 3800MHz cl14 kit should be here today or Monday which I'll be testing in a 4x8 configuration on an Aorus Xtreme as soon as there's a non beta bios available.


----------



## coelacanth

I just got an update from one of my Dark Hero pre-orders (from Direct Dial). It says it will ship mid June 2021. Hopefully one of the other pre-orders ships before that or I can snag one when it's in stock somewhere.


----------



## YouKnowSedri

There is my spec
5900x
Dark Hero
2x8GB F4-3200C14D-16GTZ 
3090 Strix OC
Hx1200i
2x NVME Gen 3 
What i can say after 1 day?
New platform added me some extra coil whine on gpu (dunno why) 
I need to order new ram F4-3800C14D-32GTZN but there is no stock on Polish market so far 
For now i need to install all soft and games to test it
Below is my Cine23 bench CPU stock and ram docp 3200 CL14
Intel was easy to tune for me, i have no idea how to start on Ryzen 🤣 and i need to make it stable buz in 5 days big game incoming


----------



## phillyman36

coelacanth said:


> I just got an update from one of my Dark Hero pre-orders (from Direct Dial). It says it will ship mid June 2021. Hopefully one of the other pre-orders ships before that or I can snag one when it's in stock somewhere.


June 2021 wow. When did you pre order it?


----------



## coelacanth

phillyman36 said:


> June 2021 wow. When did you pre order it?


11/23 but by that time that website had been posted on reddit for a few days already. Who knows how many people made speculative pre-orders by the time I did.


----------



## CubanB

jallenhenry said:


> Hello All,
> Dark Hero on order. Need to buy ram. I'm trying to find the optimal choice. However, I've watched both Gamer Nexus & Hardware Unboxed videos on best ram for Ryzen 5000 and tbh I'm still unsure.
> I would like to have 32GB of ram. I dont believe I will ever need more because Ive been on 16gb for years and only occasionally get close to full usage.
> 
> Heres what I understand so far:
> The Dark Hero is daisy chain so I believe 2x16gb (dual rank sticks) are going to clock faster than 4x8gb (single rank sticks but when configured like this they all run at dual rank). This is due to having the benefit of only using 2 slots. Using 4 slots has the penalty of slowing down the ram due to extra latency from the added/unequal ram traces to the cpu. So even though 4x8gb is dual rank it will run at slower stable speeds than 2x16gb. Is this actually true?
> I saw in the Hardware Unboxed video the higher performers were actually single rank *tuned *2x8gb sticks. Practically equal to 4x8gb dual rank however. So, assuming 2x16gb clocks higher than 4x4gb, is the fastest config 2x16gb *tuned*? Why is it in all the memory graphs I have come across none of them have dual-rank *tuned* numbers?
> 
> What ram should I grab?
> 2x16gb 3600 cl16 overclocked to 3800 cl16 (probably cheaper)
> 2x16gb 3800 cl16
> 2x16gb 4000 cl16 (not sure if Dark Hero can handle 2000 1:1 mem fabric)
> 4X8gb...?
> 
> Links to suggested ram are appreciated.
> Thank you for any advice.


In this review, he was able to get this kit.. 2x 8 GB DDR4 3600 MHz G.SKILL Trident Z Neo F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN to 4066mhz stable with XMP timings.









ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero Review


The ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero is a refresh of last year's award winning ROG Crosshair VIII Hero. With an even more powerful VRM, a sleek new look, and, most importantly, no chipset cooling fan, the ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero looks to be a worthy upgrade from last year's model.




www.techpowerup.com





If you want to favour high frequencies, I agree with your choice of 2 sticks over 4. 2 x 16GB (Dual Rank) of anything decent.. Micron E die, Samsung B die etc. Just make sure it's not a really cheap/crappy bin. I don't think hyper expensive RAM is required though. It just makes things easier/more convenient. I don't think it's an issue of this board supporting 4000mhz or not, but the IMC on the CPU itself. Which is like silicon lottery.


----------



## phillyman36

DirtyScrubz said:


> Got mine from the bay area:
> View attachment 2467161


Question did you have to buy other components to get the motherboard? If so how many?


----------



## OCmember

What bios is good for 1900/3800 1:1 ??


----------



## phillyman36

coelacanth said:


> 11/23 but by that time that website had been posted on reddit for a few days already. Who knows how many people made speculative pre-orders by the time I did.


I did my pre order with them 12/1 lol. Going to cancel it this Morning. I still have 2 pre orders in. (Shopblt and BH Photo) Im also near a Microcenter so if they pop up I can try to run and grab one.


----------



## newls1

which MC are you near?


----------



## phillyman36

newls1 said:


> which MC are you near?


St Davids PA


----------



## Spiriva

Finnaly got my waterblock from EK today!










5950x is installed under it, now i just need some time to get the 3090 installed and all tubed up 

A new bios is out for the Dark Hero:

Version 3003

2020/12/07 20.29 MBytes

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 3003
1. New CPU support
2. Add a ReSize BAR shortcut for AMD SAM support

Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C8DH.CAP) using BIOSRenamer.







ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com


----------



## bl4ckdot

New bios is good, no more flck wall


----------



## coelacanth

phillyman36 said:


> I did my pre order with them 12/1 lol. Going to cancel it this Morning. I still have 2 pre orders in. (Shopblt and BH Photo) Im also near a Microcenter so if they pop up I can try to run and grab one.


The Shopblt site is cool. It has number of pre-orders (556 as of now) and number that Shopblt has incoming (370).


----------



## phillyman36

Spiriva said:


> Finnaly got my waterblock from EK today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5950x is installed under it, now i just need some time to get the 3090 installed and all tubed up
> 
> A new bios is out for the Dark Hero:
> 
> Version 3003
> 
> 2020/12/07 20.29 MBytes
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 3003
> 1. New CPU support
> 2. Add a ReSize BAR shortcut for AMD SAM support
> 
> Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C8DH.CAP) using BIOSRenamer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com


That block looks nice. Water cooling scares me So i stick with air coolers lol. Cant wait to see your full system built. The only thing ive done is put my psu inside the case.


----------



## phillyman36

coelacanth said:


> The Shopblt site is cool. It has number of pre-orders (556 as of now) and number that Shopblt has incoming (370).


Its my first time ordering from them so not sure what to expect as far as delivery times and how accurate their incoming inventory is.


----------



## coelacanth

phillyman36 said:


> Its my first time ordering from them so not sure what to expect as far as delivery times and how accurate their incoming inventory is.


I put an order in as well. Why not? This morning it said earliest ETA was 1 week now it says 3 weeks.


----------



## Spiriva

Well, this was an awful experiance. Bluescreens and random reboots over and over again. No matter what settings in the bios, i tried 6 diff ddr4 sticks, all from 2800mhz to 4000mhz, i tried more volt, i tried setting the memory timeings my self etc. No matter what, even on "load defult" it either gave bluescreens or rebooted.

Im sending the 5950x & dark loser back to the shop, to get my money back. Will wait to see what intel comes out with in 2021, im so done with amd.

I hope you guys have better luck then me.


----------



## phillyman36

Spiriva said:


> Well, this was an awful experiance. Bluescreens and random reboots over and over again. No matter what settings in the bios, i tried 6 diff ddr4 sticks, all from 2800mhz to 4000mhz, i tried more volt, i tried setting the memory timeings my self etc. No matter what, even on "load defult" it either gave bluescreens or rebooted.
> 
> Im sending the 5950x & dark loser back to the shop, to get my money back. Will wait to see what intel comes out with in 2021, im so done with amd.
> 
> I hope you guys have better luck then me.


Wow really? This makes me nervous. What bios did you use?


----------



## Spiriva

phillyman36 said:


> Wow really? This makes me nervous. What bios did you use?


I used the latest one from Asus page, version 3003.

Apperently there is alot of ppl having the same issue as i did. If you google "bluescreens x570 5950x" or "random reboots 5050x" there are lot of threads about this problem.

I changed the PSU too, from my corsair 1600i to an evga 1300w but it was the same. I tried diff drives, diff graphic card (i used an old gtx 1070) i tried w/o the EK block and an air cooler instead.
But nothing changed the problem. 

I used DRAM calculator - DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download with all the memory sticks i tried, didnt change a thing tho. still blue screens and reboots.
The shop asked if i wanted another dark hero & a new 5950x but i said i wanted my money back. Im not gonna gamble again and rebuild the whole loop just to watch bluescreens and hard reboots.

Maybe it is just a bios problem, but i didnt feel like sitting and wait for days for a new bios and a "maybe fix".

Some ppl claim that up to 10% of the 5950x are faulty, i dont know if this is true tho. But my system for sure was faulty.


----------



## phillyman36

Spiriva said:


> I used the latest one from Asus page, version 3003.
> 
> Apperently there is alot of ppl having the same issue as i did. If you google "bluescreens x570 5950x" or "random reboots 5050x" there are lot of threads about this problem.
> 
> I changed the PSU too, from my corsair 1600i to an evga 1300w but it was the same. I tried diff drives, diff graphic card (i used an old gtx 1070) i tried w/o the EK block and an air cooler instead.
> But nothing changed the problem.
> 
> I used DRAM calculator - DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download with all the memory sticks i tried, didnt change a thing tho. still blue screens and reboots.
> The shop asked if i wanted another dark hero & a new 5950x but i said i wanted my money back. Im not gonna gamble again and rebuild the whole loop just to watch bluescreens and hard reboots.
> 
> Maybe it is just a bios problem, but i didnt feel like sitting and wait for days for a new bios and a "maybe fix".
> 
> Some ppl claim that up to 10% of the 5950x are faulty, i dont know if this is true tho. But my system for sure was faulty.


Man sorry you had to go thru that. I hope I don't have to go thru that with my 5900x. I will give Intel 1 thing. Everytime I built an Intel rig it has been set it and forget it.


----------



## OCmember

Why not try a 3k series chip in it to cross check your trouble shooting? @Spiriva

I've had a 5800X for a few weeks now, unopened, just waiting for a solid bios for my Aorus Xtreme X570


----------



## Spiriva

OCmember said:


> Why not try a 3k series chip in it to cross check your trouble shooting? @Spiriva
> 
> I've had a 5800X for a few weeks now, unopened, just waiting for a solid bios for my Aorus Xtreme X570


I didnt have another Ryzen cpu to try with. This was prolly my last time trying an AMD cpu tho, maybe it was just bad luck but all intel systems i ever had been rock solid. 
Ill just keep the 9900k @ 5.2ghz untill Intel releases a new cpu.


----------



## OCmember

Spiriva said:


> I didnt have another Ryzen cpu to try with. This was prolly my last time trying an AMD cpu tho, maybe it was just bad luck but all intel systems i ever had been rock solid.
> Ill just keep the 9900k @ 5.2ghz untill Intel releases a new cpu.


Oh so you already sent it back?


----------



## phillyman36

@Spiriva Which chipset drivers did you use? Ones from the Asus website or the ones from the AMD website?


----------



## Spiriva

OCmember said:


> Oh so you already sent it back?


Yes, two days of constant bluescreens / reboots was to much for me. While working from home i need a stable system, and i guess AMD just wasnt for me. I dont have time to fiddle around with 1 million settings to get it to work, or wait weeks for a bios update from Asus.



phillyman36 said:


> @Spiriva Which chipset drivers did you use? Ones from the Asus website or the ones from the AMD website?


I tried both, altho it would reboot it self while i was in the bios too. While in bios i could pick "load default settings" save and exit, enter bios again and just wait for a few mins and it would just reboot, w/o me touching anything.


----------



## OCmember

@Spiriva wait, no offense, if you need a stable system are you implying the Intel system isn't stable because if that's stable and you work from home you should of been using that while working on the AMD rig. I spent over a week fiddling with my one ram kit. ALL DAY EVERY DAY FOR A WEEK. That kit got me so frustrated, so I do understand and I used my X58 rig (10yrs+ still working) while stability testing the kit, but 2 days and you give up on a great system? Now you know why I'm waiting on a mature bios before I plop in my 5800X. I feel sorry for you man, you gave up too early.

Good Luck!


----------



## Spiriva

OCmember said:


> @Spiriva wait, no offense, if you need a stable system are you implying the Intel system isn't stable because if that's stable and you work from home you should of been using that while working on the AMD rig. I spent over a week fiddling with my one ram kit. ALL DAY EVERY DAY FOR A WEEK. That kit got me so frustrated, so I do understand and I used my X58 rig (10yrs+ still working) while stability testing the kit, but 2 days and you give up on a great system? Now you know why I'm waiting on a mature bios before I plop in my 5800X. I feel sorry for you man, you gave up too early.
> 
> Good Luck!


I didnt buy a new case so i had to drain the loop, and remove my old 9900k/formula xi to put in the amd one. So i didnt have my old pc running. I only had this rebooting/bluescreening garbage from amd.
If the system doesnt work on its default settings, and reboots even while in the bios, and it doesnt help with other: ddr4 sticks, graphic card, PSU, m.2, all usb disconnected then absolutly yes, i would send such trash back to the vendor at once.

It was abit sad to see that when AMD finnaly had a "good" cpu its still a waste of time. I guess this was just a reminder to stick to whats working, Intel.


----------



## OCmember

@Spiriva Well it's too late now, a lot of people would of helped you on forums. Shame, you have all those extra components but no spare case. Odd.


----------



## ddarko

phillyman36 said:


> St Davids PA


5 Dark Heroes at St. David's today. I picked up one:


----------



## phillyman36

ddarko said:


> 5 Dark Heroes at St. David's today. I picked up one:
> View attachment 2468813


What it isnt listed on the website


----------



## ddarko

You can't rely on Microcenter public-facing site - it's not linked to their internal stock system. I don't know how the site gets updated but I think it might be manually. They have had Crosshair Hero (regular) and Formulas on the shelves for weeks now and both boards have been listed as out of stock all this time.

The Dark Heroes arrived this morning - none of the associates knew it was sitting in the back, unopened. We only discovered they had it bc an associate pulled up the board on the system while we were talking how hard it was to find - it said 5 on hand. They had to hunt for the box in the back stockroom.


----------



## phillyman36

ddarko said:


> You can't rely on Microcenter public-facing site - it's not linked to their internal stock system. They have had Crosshair Hero (regular) and Formulas on the shelves for weeks now and both boards have been out of stock all this time.


are you still there? Do you know how many are left


----------



## OCmember

My local MC has them listed but sold out.. I'm 20 minutes away from them.. ooooo


----------



## ddarko

phillyman36 said:


> are you still there? Do you know how many are left


Sorry I got it around 3pm. I know at least one other person bought one so possibly still 3 left.

For those looking, do not rely on the personal knowledge of a sales associate - ask them to look in the stock system. They may not know they received stock. I was there this morning and was told they didn't have it (been going every morning for 2 weeks now). I only went back this afternoon to get RAM and stumbled across the Dark Hero out of sheer luck.


----------



## phillyman36

It would take me 1/2 hour to get there. By the time i got there they would be out of stock


----------



## phillyman36

ddarko said:


> Sorry I got it around 3pm. I know at least one other person bought one so possibly still 3 left.


Ok thanks for the info. Congrats on the find.


----------



## phillyman36

Oh also BH Photo told me they expect the Dark Hero to be in stock by January 15th. this is my life


----------



## ddarko

phillyman36 said:


> It would take me 1/2 hour to get there. By the time i got there they would be out of stock


You're probably right but maybe...

I do think the dam is finally breaking and supply is reaching retailers. I got an update from shopBLT today too saying the ETA for my order was 12/22. I had ordered when preorders were in the 300s, I think it's 800+ now but they ordered A LOT of boards. There's no reason why this board should be hard to make - it is virtually the same as the regular Hero. I think it's just a matter of getting the boards from Asia to the USA in decent quantities.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## ddarko

phillyman36 said:


> It would take me 1/2 hour to get there. By the time i got there they would be out of stock


BTW, someone on the Microcenter Discord channel who was just there 5:30pm says there was still 1 left.


----------



## phillyman36

ddarko said:


> BTW, someone on the Microcenter Discord channel who was just there 5:30pm says there was still 1 left.


With the way my luck is going it would be sold as i walk thru the door. I might just have to get the Hero VIII wifi version.
What do you have left to buy before you build? My Rtx 3080 came today so now I just need the motherboard.

Also can you point me to that discord channel.


----------



## ddarko

phillyman36 said:


> With the way my luck is going it would be sold as i walk thru the door. I might just have to get the Hero VIII wifi version.
> What do you have left to buy before you build? My Rtx 3080 came today so now I just need the motherboard.
> 
> Also can you point me to that discord channel.


They have lots of Hero VII Wifi at St. Davids. Also a couple Formulas.

Join the Non Official Micro center Fan Server Discord Server!

I have everything except an AM4 mount for my Noctua NH-D15 cooler. I got the cooler five years ago before Noctua started including AM4 mount in the box. Noctua shipped the kit for free on Nov 26 but it hasn't arrived yet from Germany. Still, talk about Noctua customer support, half a decade after my purchase.


----------



## Spiriva

Hopefully this fixes the problems i had with the dark hero / 5950x so it will work better for you guys 
Who knows when Asus releases a new bios with this "patch d" tho.


----------



## OCmember

Just sat down after a long story about buying this board, this morning. I was, in one way, fortunate enough to drive up to my local MC and pick this up, in another, I'm curious about what contents might be missing. After I got home I found the factory seal broken and after investigating what could be missing this came up. Taken from the new egg product page pics:


----------



## phillyman36

OCmember said:


> Just sat down after a long story about buying this board, this morning. I was, in one way, fortunate enough to drive up to my local MC and pick this up, in another, I'm curious about what contents might be missing. After I got home I found the factory seal broken and after investigating what could be missing this came up. Taken from the new egg product page pics:
> View attachment 2468932


Oh man thats not good. Probably someone trying to get a closer look. Hope everything is still there and they didnt damage anything.


----------



## OCmember

phillyman36 said:


> Oh man thats not good. Probably someone trying to get a closer look. Hope everything is still there and they didnt damage anything.


It appears to be ok, but the pamphlet is missing. I don't know if it's a proof of purchase pamphlet to register the motherboard for warranty reasons.

All stock with this motherboard was in a glass case (customers can't tamper with them), 1st day in stock ever for this MC, they open at 9am, i get there at 9:30am, none of the sales associates in that department remember showing it to anyone. The one I get, the factory seal is broken, and that pamphlet is missing. How? Anyone know what that pamphlet is for? I'm trying to register the motherboard with Asus right now


----------



## phillyman36

OCmember said:


> It appears to be ok, but the pamphlet is missing. I don't know if it's a proof of purchase pamphlet to register the motherboard for warranty reasons.
> 
> All stock with this motherboard was in a glass case (customers can't tamper with them), 1st day in stock ever for this MC, they open at 9am, i get there at 9:30am, none of the sales associates in that department remember showing it to anyone. The one I get, the factory seal is broken, and that pamphlet is missing. How? Anyone know what that pamphlet is for? I'm trying to register the motherboard with Asus right now






I dont see that little pamphlet in this unboxing video.


----------



## phillyman36

Omg Omg I just got the Dark Hero off Newegg Business.I am an excited man. I can build.


----------



## T[]RK

Um... Dark Hero box is factory sealed? Aren’t ASUS stop doing it?


----------



## OCmember

T[]RK said:


> Um... Dark Hero box is factory sealed? Aren’t ASUS stop doing it?


Who told you companies are not sealing their products? It's a little circle sticker that can't be pealed off but has to be cut in order to open the item. If people are telling you there isn't one they are lying. 


@phillyman36 Awesome!


----------



## ddarko

@phillyman36 congrats. A bunch of Microcenters got the board today so it seems like it's finally showing up.

@OCmember the mobo box definitely comes closed with a seal:








That printed pamphlet wasn't in my sealed box either. The only printed materials are a folded, letter-size sheet of ROG stickers, the manual, a cardboard coaster with the serial number on the bottom and the install CD. I assume that pamphlet got dropped in the final production or maybe it's only in non-US regions. I don't see it in any of the online reviews.


----------



## phillyman36

@ddarko Funny thing is I went to Microcenter around 3pm and the sales guy said they had sold their last one. Man am i glad I watched youtube for the alert.(Falcodrin youtube channel)


----------



## OCmember

@ddarko Yup! That's what I found out was broke when I got home. And thanks for sharing pics of it. I kinda thought there should of been a CPU socket cover that came with it too but yours seems to not have one either. I have all the same literature too, just not the pamphlet that is shown on the New Egg page..










Maybe the pamphlet is no big deal but the seal being broke taints the whole buying experience and causes doubt. 

I'm trying to scramble and get this thing registered. My Aorus Xtreme needed an RMA when I built the rig months after purchasing it. Having problems with the account at asus.. lots of things broken


----------



## ddarko

Yeah I understand, I'd want the sealed box too. But I think it's like phillyman36 suggested, probably just a shopper who wanted to take a peek inside.

Is Asus one of those companies that say you have to register to have a valid warranty? I never register. I just RMA'ed an Asus AX89X router and no one at Asus mentioned or gave me any pushback because it wasn't registered.

I wish Asus would change their wifi antennas - I don't even care that it never sits up straight but the wiring is so thin and fragile that I've pulled it clean out of its metal connectors at least three times. I'm sure I will do it a couple times with this new mobo.


----------



## phillyman36

@ddarko to tell the truth I don't think I have ever registered any of my Asus mobo. Guess I should start doing that.


----------



## OCmember

Well they lost $25 on that. It had to be one of the employees. No one in that department knows of anyone asking to open it up in literally less than a half hour.

Yes! Make sure you register the motherboard. When I finally put together my Aorus Xtreme based gaming rig the bios battery was dead, and with that motherboard there is no easy way to access it without taking off the entire 'Armor' piece to access it. Either way I had to RMA it as it was beyond a 30 day return policy. Same thing is going on with this Dark Hero. I'm kinda waiting for the AGESA 1180 update to drop before I install my 5800X into the Xtreme. The 3800X is going into this Dark Hero as a daily non-gaming (the shame! I know) rig.


----------



## ddarko

I thought the Aorus Xtreme was going to be my board - I ordered it twice from Amazon but returned them unopened. Ultimately couldn't spend $700 on a mobo with features I'd never use or would be gimped - 3rd M.2 slot running through chipset - or missing features I wanted (more than 6 SATA ports). Plus I got the impression, right or wrong, that it's a very finnicky board. In any case, I'm happy to save 300 bucks and get my extra two SATA ports. I will miss the right angled ATX power connector - seems like that should be the standard placement on all boards.


----------



## OCmember

Yup, it was stupid expensive and painful when purchasing, even worse, AMD chips barely overclock so the true 14 phase vcore with it's infineon XDPE132G5C 1k amp voltage controller solution isn't put to good use. I wanted it for it that and other features like the no chip-fan implementation. I'm moving away from rigs that have lasted me 10yrs so it's kinda the last huraa.


----------



## phillyman36

@Spiriva When you put together your Amd rig how and at what point did you update the bios? Did you install the OS first then update bios? Or did you update bios first then install Os? Did you use the bios flashback button or did you update it thru the bios?


----------



## phillyman36

Just a little part list
Corsair 680x
Ryzen 9 5900x
32GB ram(2x16 3600Mhz)
Samsung 980 Pro 1TB
Seasonic PX-1000
Evga FTW3 RTX 3080
Noctua u14s (Chromax black fan)

While at Microcenter they did have the Lian Li O11 Dynamic set up near the pc cases with those Uni fans. It looked nice. I was debating on whether to get it but since im scared of an aio leaking ill pass.(o11 dynamic seem better suited for water cooling rather than air cooling) Although the Nzxt z63 calls my name. That display just makes my mouth water. lol


----------



## anr11

ddarko said:


> @phillyman36 congrats. A bunch of Microcenters got the board today so it seems like it's finally showing up.
> 
> @OCmember the mobo box definitely comes closed with a seal:
> View attachment 2468945
> 
> That printed pamphlet wasn't in my sealed box either. The only printed materials are a folded, letter-size sheet of ROG stickers, the manual, a cardboard coaster with the serial number on the bottom and the install CD. I assume that pamphlet got dropped in the final production or maybe it's only in non-US regions. I don't see it in any of the online reviews.


The seal seems to be maybe regional? I'm in Germany and got mine today but the box has no seals and there are no traces of every having been any.


----------



## phillyman36

This is what the display looked like. It was cycling thru different modes but when it had the rainbow lights lit looked nice. I"m not a fan of to much rgb but those uni fans just seem clean and not overbearing.


----------



## OCmember

Where do we download the official bios for the Dark Hero?


----------



## newls1

ok.... As the OP of this thread im finally gonna update this as I FINALLLLLLY was able to purchase this board at my local MC. They had quantity of "1" in stock so i quickly put a reserve on it and hauled ass there. I get there, and (as usual the customer service there is unbelievable) the salesman said I see you are wearing a Fire Dept t-shirt, are you in public service... I said yes, I work for the dept on my shirt, he said okay, we are now starting a first responder discount so I showed my FD ID card, and bam! after the 5% off using my MC credit card, and this new discount, i paid AFTER TAXES 369$ 

There is no better customer service then MC... unreal how awesome this brick and mortor store is! Thank god they are able to stay in business unlike every other PC store chain in the past 10 years..


----------



## phillyman36

ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com





@OCmember are you in the process of putting yours together now?


----------



## phillyman36

newls1 said:


> ok.... As the OP of this thread im finally gonna update this as I FINALLLLLLY was able to purchase this board at my local MC. They had quantity of "1" in stock so i quickly put a reserve on it and hauled ass there. I get there, and (as usual the customer service there is unbelievable) the salesman said I see you are wearing a Fire Dept t-shirt, are you in public service... I said yes, I work for the dept on my shirt, he said okay, we are now starting a first responder discount so I showed my FD ID card, and bam! after the 5% off using my MC credit card, and this new discount, i paid AFTER TAXES 369$
> 
> There is no better customer service then MC... unreal how awesome this brick and mortor store is! Thank god they are able to stay in business unlike every other PC store chain in the past 10 years..


Congrats on grabbing one. When are you starting your build?


----------



## OCmember

phillyman36 said:


> ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @OCmember are you in the process of putting yours together now?


Thanks for the link!

I put an order in for a 980 Pro 1TB and it's still on back order. Once that's in I can make the decision. I'll have to prep my X58 rig for a data backup and then for a reinstall first. 

Parts I'm reusing:
3800X, NH-D15s, and a spare 2x8 4133 cl19 kit. The rest is already being used on this X58 rig. Got a Seasonic 650w Gold from 2009 still going strong. 

Picked up a NH-D15s Chromax Black for the Xtreme and 5800X. 

Just trying to tune in my 4x8 3800cl14 kit on my gaming rig with the F31 bios.

I'll post build pics.

Is there an official Dark Hero thread or is this it? lol

@newls1 Nice man, congrats!


----------



## newls1

whenever i can get a damn 5950 for christ sakes!


----------



## phillyman36

newls1 said:


> whenever i can get a damn 5950 for christ sakes!


Yeah stock has been crappy and scalpers seem to cut the line. I have been watching Falcodrin youtube channel for alerts. Yesterday they had 5950 bundles. Went fast. Just check Neweggs twitter account. The usually have drops at like 7pm EST and announce what they are dropping like a minute or 2 before they drop.


----------



## newls1

phillyman36 said:


> Yeah stock has been crappy and scalpers seem to cut the line. I have been watching Falcodrin youtube channel for alerts. Yesterday they had 5950 bundles. Went fast. Just check Neweggs twitter account. The usually have drops at like 7pm EST and announce what they are dropping like a minute or 2 before they drop.


thank you man


----------



## ddarko

anr11 said:


> The seal seems to be maybe regional? I'm in Germany and got mine today but the box has no seals and there are no traces of every having been any.


I wouldn't have thought something like a sealing sticker would be regional but it is...

I have a Corsair AX760 that I was going to move from my old computer to power a 5900X and Strix 3090 OC. I know the recommended minimum for the Strix 3090 is 850W PSU but I thought the AX760 would be fine. Bad idea? I do have a Seasonic 850W Prime Ultra I can pull from another computer but I kinda want to avoid the hassle. Too much risk to go with the AX760?


----------



## OCmember

@ddarko I wouldn't dare risk it. If you must, you can try it with a wattage reader. I have one and through the years my gaming rig never pulled above 450w while gaming. But that doesn't include stability testing. How's the 12v regulation and ripple suppression on that PSU?


----------



## phillyman36

Do you all plan to water cool or air cool?


----------



## ddarko

OCmember said:


> @ddarko I wouldn't dare risk it. If you must, you can try it with a wattage reader. I have one and through the years my gaming rig never pulled above 450w while gaming. But that doesn't include stability testing. How's the 12v regulation and ripple suppression on that PSU?


To be honest, I don't know. It was one of the top PSUs at the time I got it and I never paid much attention to the details bc the system it was in never pushed it. It has been running a i5-4690k/GTX 980/Z97 for the last five years. The Seasonic has been powering a i9-7900X and MSI 1080Ti Lightning (recently replaced with the Strix 3090), and it's fine. Given how much of a power hog the 7900X is, I figure there won't be any problems with putting the Seasonic into the new AMD build. My local Microcenter had a Seasonic Prime Ultra 850W a few weeks ago - I probably should grabbed it because it won't be re-stocked any time soon (I see the Microcenter in Marietta, Georgia has three if I want to make the 12-hour road trip to pick it up in store!). A ton of Seasonic 750W showed up recently but I think they're sold out of all PSUs 850W and above.



phillyman36 said:


> Do you all plan to water cool or air cool?


I will air cool, use my Noctua NH-D15 once the AM4 mount kit arrives.


----------



## OCmember

The Seasonic Prime Ultra 850W has the best 12v regulation and ripple suppression out of the 750, 850, and 1000w, AND is the the most efficient in the gaming watt range ~ 250w-500w

A wall wattage reader is cheap ~ 15-20 USD


----------



## T[]RK

OCmember said:


> Who told you companies are not sealing their products?


My box of ROG Crosshair VI Extreme wasn’t sealed. No sticker at all.

It’s cool that ddarko posted picture of unopened box.


----------



## anr11

phillyman36 said:


> Do you all plan to water cool or air cool?


Definitely water. The Dark Hero is going in a build for my son with a 5900X which will be cooled by an AIO. In my own box I have a Crosshair VII Hero which will soon be cooled in a custom loop.


----------



## OCmember

Well I canceled my order for the 1 TB 980 Pro with B&H. They came in stock at my local Micro Center, and I bought one so technically I should be able to build the Dark Hero system today but I need to do the prep work of backing things up and getting things ready for a reinstall.


----------



## ddarko

I noticed the English language manual has a ROG thank you card as one of the items in the box. I think that's the pamphlet in the Newegg pic. So Asus could have decided to drop it after the manual was printed or they forgot to put it in the box:


----------



## phillyman36

@OCmember awesome. Glad you got it. Hope to see some pictures once your done. Also i noticed that even thought the VIII Hero and the Dark hero is the same board with vrm, passive heatsink changes the Dark Hero downloads seem to be more up to date.

Lan Dark Hero Version 12.18.9.7 VIII Hero Version 12.15.184.1
Audio Dark Hero Version 6.0.8960.1 VIII Hero Version 6.0.8751.1

The wireless and follow the same suit.

Not sure if it really makes a difference or not.

Also found this on youtube. Not in english but basically he
Installed ddr4 4000 (set dcop) 4 sticks mind you
Installed Os then updated to bios 3003
Just interesting to watch






Also should I stick with my Noctua U14s or do you think a aio would be better? (Nzxt z63,ekwb aio) Im probably not going to overclock.


----------



## T[]RK

anr11 said:


> The seal seems to be maybe regional? I'm in Germany and got mine today but the box has no seals and there are no traces of every having been any.


If you got time, can you post picture of you box? Also, from which store you bought it?


----------



## romilius

hi everyone. Im owner + 5900x  If you have any question - feel free to ask)


----------



## anr11

Sure, pics are attached. It was purchased at CSV direct.


----------



## phillyman36

romilius said:


> hi everyone. Im owner + 5900x  If you have any question - feel free to ask)


What are your specs? Also how did your install go any problems?


----------



## coelacanth

I managed to order the Dark Hero...now I just need to find a 5800X or 5900X.


----------



## arvinz

Sorry if this has been asked before but is the board a Daisy Chain or T-Topology layout? I'm trying to weigh my memory options and currently looking at the Ballistix MAX 4000 kit in 2x16gb.


----------



## OCmember

@arvinz It's Daisy Chain

Well I got the first leg of my change over done. Wanted to have my main rig still able to run if I end up having issues with my Dark Hero build, for troubleshooting. Had to pull the motherboard and drives out from one case and put them into another with my spare PSU. It isn't pretty and not a right side open panel case but for 10+yrs old it's doing just fine, heh.


----------



## phillyman36

Hey quick question Noctua D15 Chromax black or Notua 
U14s with black fans on the 5900x? I don't think I will overclock as I want it stable as possible.


----------



## OCmember

@phillyman36 What's the price difference? I just picked up a D15s Chormax Black. Was $133 after tax.

EDIT: Put the D15 on the 5900.


----------



## bwana

romilius said:


> hi everyone. Im owner + 5900x  If you have any question - feel free to ask)


What clocks and temps are you getting? What settings changes?


----------



## coelacanth

arvinz said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but is the board a Daisy Chain or T-Topology layout? I'm trying to weigh my memory options and currently looking at the Ballistix MAX 4000 kit in 2x16gb.


Should be daisy chain just like the Crosshair VIII Hero, though supposedly Asus made some changes to make memory overclocking better on the Dark Hero.


----------



## phillyman36

So far so good. But its only been a couple of hours. Ill see how it goes. No reboots yet.


----------



## OCmember

Looks nice @phillyman36 !

You can check if you are having errors by Event viewer. Open Event Viewer/Windows Logs/System and look for Event ID 19 which is the CPU Bus/Interconnect Error. This way you can get a jump start on any issues instead of waiting for a crash. You can also create a custom view. Right click System/Create Custom View. Use the drop down from Event sources. Alphabetical list. Scroll to WHEA. Click it. Then name your custom view. Ez Pz


----------



## phillyman36

@OCmember So far it looks ok I only see a couple of warnings for
Source DistributedCOM
Event ID 10016

No WHEA. Yet that is. Fingers crossed.

Thanks for the directions for the Event Viewer as well.


----------



## ddarko

Congrats on the new build.

I have all the pieces for mine except the AM4 mounting kit that Noctua sent out a month ago. The kit is only $8 on Amazon but I am being cheap and stubborn because Noctua is giving it to me for free. I emailed them to say it hasn't arrived yet and they said they'd ship me another by expedited delivery if it hasn't shown up in another week. Noctua is great - also Seasonic, who shipped me their 12-pin power adapter by 2-day fedex from Taiwan.

I have a Optane 900p SSD card that I am going to use as my boot drive and I just realized that means the GPU will be operating in x8 PCI-E mode. I guess it won't matter.


----------



## OCmember

Ordered another NH-D15S chormax.black Once it arrives I'll begin the build.


----------



## phillyman36

@OCmember whats the eta on you D15? I used a Noctua U14. I dont do benchmarking and stress testing but playing Fortnite for about 1/2 hour my cpu and gpu stayed under 62 degrees. So far im happy with it. Still no reboots.


----------



## OCmember

@phillyman36 Ordered it off the "official" eBay Noctua page. Says they are in Austria but the last one I ordered from them came within a week so they might have a stock facility here in the States. Being close to the holidays it might be a little longer, but it was shipped today and it's saying between Dec 30th and Jan 13. Last one came before their estimated delivery date. I'm planning on installing the 5800X into the Hero and then if there's no issues I'll swap it into the Xtreme. But I'm kinda thinking *why not just install it into the Hero, leave it, and buy a new Vermeer to replace the 3800X, but that brings me back to worrying about corrupting my gaming rig OS: which would suck to get back to this point, from scratch. I don't do images or restore points.

I kinda knew I should have bought 2 chromax.black heat-sinks. I do have a chrome NH-D15S but once I installed the black I was hooked. It's soo sleek. I was going to use the chrome D15S on the Hero. Selling the NH-D15S


----------



## newls1

Nothing worse then spending all this money down for our new fancy motherboard (this one) and a new fancy expensive CPU (especially if you paid scalper prices) get so excited to sit down and spend hours enjoying the building process and get everything so nice and perfect. Setup your waterloop and make that all nice and perfect only to come to find that the cpu is throwing errors and your day went from enjoyable and happy to pissed the "F" off and want to break ****!! I still am in the hunt for a 5950 at the momemt but i feel so bad for you guys with the cpu issues. I hope when/if I ever get my 5950 it will be okay, but least im aware of this issue and wont spend weeks trying to find the fix when only an RMA will fix this apparently. Fu*king rediculous that faulty hardware can go in the masses like this and only us "beta testers" find the issues, and when we do, the RMA process is like pulling teeth.. F M L!


----------



## phillyman36

I guess I'm lucky no errors here. My install process was
1) Just installed everything and put it in the case.(cpu,memory,m.2 etc etc)
2) First boot went into bios and updated to the 3003 bios. At this point the pc froze after the update. i was like ohh hell here we go. Turned off pc thru power supply and turned back on. Went into bios and the bios did update to 3003.
3) Turned off the wifi and things I don't need in bios the installed Windows 10
4) Installed drivers and Windows update(Used chipset drivers from AMD not Asus website chipset drivers)
5) Went back to bios and set memory using DOCP to 3600.

No problems and no reboots. SO FAR

Specs
5900x
Asus Dark Hero
Noctua U14
G Skill Neo 32 gigs(2 16Gb stick @3600Mhz cas @18)
980 Pro 1Tb m.2
Seasonic Px-1000 psu
Evga Rtx 3080 FTW3

I didn't mess with PBO or Dynamic overclock. Going to leave that stuff at defaults. not going to roll the dice lol You all know a lot more about overclocking and settings than I do not not sure why some people get errors while others don't.


----------



## OCmember

How do you update the bios? For my Xtreme, I manually rename the file, put the .BIN file on a FAT32 USB 16GB stick and boot up and run the bios updater. What's the process for the Hero?

EDIT: ok. super easy, just left the file in my downloads folder and ran the bios renamer exe changed it to C8DH.CAP


----------



## Kildar

Waste of money...


----------



## phillyman36

OCmember said:


> How do you update the bios? For my Xtreme, I manually rename the file, put the .BIN file on a FAT32 USB 16GB stick and boot up and run the bios updater. What's the process for the Hero?
> 
> EDIT: ok. super easy, just left the file in my downloads folder and ran the bios renamer exe changed it to C8DH.CAP


Yup thats what I did.


----------



## phillyman36

Kildar said:


> Waste of money...


Are you having the same WHEA errors and reboots? Whats your set up?


----------



## newls1

phillyman36 said:


> Yup thats what I did.


so are you not using the built in bios update tool inside the bios? are you just using the method to flash if you dont have ram,cpu installed (forgot what that way is called)???


----------



## phillyman36

newls1 said:


> so are you not using the built in bios update tool inside the bios? are you just using the method to flash if you dont have ram,cpu installed (forgot what that way is called)???


Yes I used the update tool inside the bios. I installed my cpu and ram first since the Dark Hero is already Ryzen 5000 compatible.(not that Asus Bios Flashback)


----------



## Kildar

phillyman36 said:


> Are you having the same WHEA errors and reboots? Whats your set up?


No, I dumped Asus... less headache...


----------



## bwana

[QUOTE="phillyman36, post: 28696566, member:
I didn't mess with PBO or Dynamic overclock. Going to leave that stuff at defaults. not going to roll the dice lol You all know a lot more about overclocking and settings than I do not not sure why some people get errors while others don't.
[/QUOTE]
Don’t b offended, I ask out of curiosity of your decision process:why did you get a dark hero if ur not going to oc?

btw, there’s a fellow on the asus forums with a Pokémon sounding name who repackages their drivers so they work well. He is praised by all for doing the work asus should. People w many problems are suddenly cured when they use his driver packages


----------



## Kha

bwana said:


> Don’t b offended, I ask out of curiosity of your decision process:why did you get a dark hero if ur not going to oc?


Looks and brand > all.


----------



## phillyman36

bwana said:


> [QUOTE="phillyman36, post: 28696566, member:
> I didn't mess with PBO or Dynamic overclock. Going to leave that stuff at defaults. not going to roll the dice lol You all know a lot more about overclocking and settings than I do not not sure why some people get errors while others don't.


Don’t b offended, I ask out of curiosity of your decision process:why did you get a dark hero if ur not going to oc?

btw, there’s a fellow on the asus forums with a Pokémon sounding name who repackages their drivers so they work well. He is praised by all for doing the work asus should. People w many problems are suddenly cured when they use his driver packages
[/QUOTE]

Not offended at all. Perfectly reasonable question.

1) Ryzen 5000 ready out of the box
2) I needed a mobo and usually by Asus. Its what im use to.
3) If i ever start overclocking then the oc features on the board are there.
4) This board better supports m.2 with heatsinks. Original Hero not so much.

I use 2 nvme drives so x570 instead of b550.


----------



## t4t3r

phillyman36 said:


> Not offended at all. Perfectly reasonable question.
> 
> 1) Ryzen 5000 ready out of the box
> 2) I needed a mobo and usually by Asus. Its what im use to.
> 3) If i ever start overclocking then the oc features on the board are there.
> 4) This board better supports m.2 with heatsinks. Original Hero not so much.
> 
> I use 2 nvme drives so x570 instead of b550.


There's at least a dozen x570 boards that will do the same as the DH for a lot less than $400.


----------



## coelacanth

Does anyone know if the M.2 covers on the Dark Hero are actually decent heatsinks or more for looks?

For primarily gaming, does it even matter even with the newest PCIE 4.0 SSDs?


----------



## OCmember

t4t3r said:


> There's at least a dozen x570 boards that will do the same as the DH for a lot less than $400.


Yet there's only a few others that don't have the chipset fan.


----------



## t4t3r

OCmember said:


> Yet there's only a few others that don't have the chipset fan.


So turn the chipset fan off. I don't think that's worth an additional $200.


----------



## OCmember

The second NH-D15S chromax.black came in yesterday. Found that out today after a day and night of rain. I was updated from eBay telling me that package was going to be delivered on the 30th. Out of a whim I looked up my eBay Order history through my phone, which I rarely do, and it said it was delivered yesterday. Ooof, lol.. total package soaked

So once it dries out I'll look into the hardware and see if anything needs further drying, then I can start rethinking the build and possibly get to it. I've been tossing around the idea of getting a new PSU for it. The one I was planning on using is from 2009 so I'm kinda nervous about that..


----------



## OCmember

t4t3r said:


> So turn the chipset fan off. I don't think that's worth an additional $200.


Post a pic of that option in your bios. I've never heard of that up until now, and no one's ever mentioned it. I'm not doubting you, but I'd really like to see if that's been an option this whole time.

Regardless it's what the people, in this thread wanted. Not what you wanted.


----------



## t4t3r

OCmember said:


> Post a pic of that option in your bios. I've never heard of that up until now, and no one's ever mentioned it. I'm not doubting you, but I'd really like to see if that's been an option this whole time.
> 
> Regardless it's what the people, in this thread wanted. Not what you wanted.


I turned it off on my Unify in BIOS. I am still using a C7H with no fan but I would think Asus X570 boards have the setting too - if not you can almost certainly apply a custom fan curve to it. I've turned it off on my other x570 boards. May even be able to unplug the fan altogether. My point is, like with anything, there are other solutions, and buying the flavor of the month because it's popular right now with features that haven't been proven to even be beneficial or will even be used is questionable. Save your money.


----------



## coelacanth

t4t3r said:


> So turn the chipset fan off. I don't think that's worth an additional $200.


This is the only board that I found that has 8 SATA, a DAC, and Intel Wifi and LAN. The passive chipset cooling is nice and this is the only board with the OC Switcher, which I wanted to play with.

I was going to get an MSI board but no DAC and not a lot of SATA ports unless you get the Godlike.

Could I have gotten by with a cheaper board? Absolutely. But this one should be pretty fun.


----------



## OCmember

t4t3r said:


> I turned it off on my Unify in BIOS. I am still using a C7H with no fan but I would think Asus X570 boards have the setting too - if not you can almost certainly apply a custom fan curve to it. I've turned it off on my other x570 boards. May even be able to unplug the fan altogether. My point is, like with anything, there are other solutions, and buying the flavor of the month because it's popular right now with features that haven't been proven to even be beneficial or will even be used is questionable. Save your money.


Too bad. I was hoping someone could of proved that there is the option to disable the fan.

I'm sure most people have gone through a decision hierarchy and still came to the conclusion that they wanted this board.


----------



## t4t3r

Deleted


----------



## OCmember

What's with the M.2 Slots, are we suppose to remove the sticky double sided thick tape or just peal off the first layer? I can't imagine having the sticky tape smooshed into a delicate NVMe drive


----------



## ddarko

The sticky layer under the green tape is the thermal pad. There's some debate whether the thermal pads are actually effective or a good thing for SSDs so it's up to you whether you want to peel it all off but it's intended to be there. My Asus X299 Prime Deluxe has something similar, I think a lot of mobos come with them.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

ddarko said:


> The sticky layer under the green tape is the thermal pad. There's some debate whether the thermal pads are actually effective or a good thing for SSDs so it's up to you whether you want to peel it all off but it's intended to be there. My Asus X299 Prime Deluxe has something similar, I think a lot of mobos come with them.


I just peeled the plastic..runs cooler than what it used to..used to top 50c when doing something now its under 42c and lower..if you can change it to a fujipoly or gelid thermal pads then it will perform much better..but for what you pay for the stock one isn't half bad at all..


----------



## phillyman36

Ok first problem I have had with the mobo. For some reason my rtx 3080 wasn't giving a displayport and sometimes hdmi signal. Sometimes I would get an 02 error. Changed cables and the same thin. Pc was on but no video signal. I took out the card and reseated it. So far so good. I think the plastic shield near all the audio hardware and the bottom left side of the mobo wouldn't allow the video card to go in all the way. The Egva ftw3 ultra has a little tab on it that I think pushes into it. Right now I'm good. Ill see what happens the next couple of days.


----------



## ddarko

Xmas present from Asus - new beta bios:

Version 3101 Beta Version

2020/12/25 20.38 MBytes

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 3101
Improved system compatibility
Updated AGESA code to ComboV2PI 1190
Updated graphical firmware
Improved RAID function
Improved system performance






ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com


----------



## AStaUK

Amazon UK have limited stock available, ordered mine.


----------



## Bart

I can get one of these in Canada right now, but I already have an Aorus Master. I wonder if there's any compelling reason to replace the Master with the Dark Hero? After 20 years of Asus fanboyism, I'm FIRMLY in the Gigabyte camp now, and have been happy with the Aorus Master X570, as well as the X399 Aorus Xtreme Threadripper board. With the F31Q bios, I can do CCX OCing now, although I have no idea if it works well since i haven't delved into that yet. The Dark Hero is $530CDN here, no small chump change.


----------



## OCmember

@Bart Go for it


----------



## Bart

OCmember said:


> @Bart Go for it


I probably should have, they're gone now, LOL!


----------



## newls1

Anyone have feedback about the new bios yet? 

Version 3101 Beta Version
2020/12/25 20.38 MBytes
ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 3101
Improved system compatibility
Updated AGESA code to ComboV2PI 1190
Updated graphical firmware
Improved RAID function
Improved system performance


----------



## koji

Might as well post this here as well, to quote from the Crosshair X570 thread:

K, after messing with my 5900x on a Dark Hero for a couple weeks now I'm really starting to appreciate the elegance of this board.

Right now I have set up a manual and a dynamic oc profile.

My manual settings are: ccx0 46.75 multi / ccx1 45.75 multi @ 1.230 vcore with lvl 3 LLC, this drops to 1.2ish on load and makes for a silent running system and smooth game performance.

The dynamic profile is just the settings from above + PBO activated with curve optimizer. PBO settings are pretty straightforward: +75mhz boost clock and a -15 negative offset with curve optimizer.

This all on the 3003 bios.

Dynamic Benchmark results:









Manual Benchmark results:









I'll probably end up running mostly the manual profile cause the temps and noise are not worth those extra couple percentages in single core but it's nice to just have that performance at the flick of a switch. I also really underestimated PBO in terms of extra heat, I can't say that I'm too big of a fan. For the manual tweaking I also hit a temp wall going any higher but I'm super happy with 4.65 / 4.57 @ 1.23 for 24/7 usage.


----------



## newls1

Guys, im pretty stoked (SO FAR 🤞) My 5950x came in a few hours ago (2047PGS) Installed windows, Applied DOCP settings for my 2x16gb 3600 CL14/15/15/35 ram, Set PBO + Curve optimizer set to all core NEGETIVE 15, and here is my first cinebench R20 SINGLE THREAD score, and for MULTI THREAD i got 11720.... I have 5mins into this OC.. No WHEA errors (YET) Crossing my fingers I got a good cpu. I did flash to the latest Bios for my Dark Hero (3101 I think it was with the newest Agesa 1190) What do you think? Is this ok for 1st OC attempt, and maybe a good cpu?


----------



## ddarko

Congrats @newls1. I also finally put together my 5900X + Dark Hero and haven't had time to try much yet beyond setting the DOCP profile. One thing that I've notice is the CPU seems to run boosted all the time - right now, while doing work stuff that is only using 6-9% utilization, the CPU is clocking at 4.3-4.6GHz range. This triggers the Noctua NH-D15 fan to spin up to audible levels (the CPU fan cooler is set to AUTO in the BIOS right now). Is this typical for AMD even with light workloads? I never heard the CPU cooler when it was installed on the 4690k nor do I heard the cooler when running the same work session on my other X299/7900X system. I still have the motherboard on the out of box BIOS 0210. Just curious if this is expected behavior.


----------



## newls1

Trying to figure out my next plan of attack for anOC using the Dynamic OC Switcher option. Can I keep my PBO + Curve Optimizer OC but switch to a manual all core 4.6ghz OC using this option?


----------



## koji

newls1 said:


> Trying to figure out my next plan of attack for anOC using the Dynamic OC Switcher option. Can I keep my PBO + Curve Optimizer OC but switch to a manual all core 4.6ghz OC using this option?


Yep, that's how it works, might be a good idea to get the pbo and manual profile stable separately first and then it's just dialing in the settings. I suggest following the Asus recommend current load switch: 45A for the DOC switching. Your single thread won't generate more like 45A anyway. The only thing you need to keep in mind is the cpu LLC, it needs to be high enough for your manual oc but loose enough not to affect your pbo boost too much. Mine is on 3.

It's an amazing option, you get a fast and cool system, mine is loud as a mfk when I just use pbo only.

Negative -15 is good btw man! I also suggest sticking with the 3101 bios. It's more stable.


----------



## theciscokid

Heyas, just fired up my Dark Hero today. Running with a 5900X, Asus 3090 OC and Gskill Royal 4000mhz CL15.
I’ve got a very stable 4.6ghz OC per CCX running with memory at 3800mhz with a 1900fclk.
My main issue is the memory. I can’t seem to get the system to post with memory at it’s rated 4000mhz, sometimes regardless of fclk. I feel this is user error, anyone have any suggestions? If I can hit 1900fclk, there shouldn’t be an issue hitting 2000 at 2T, correct?

I’m also using the latest Beta bios, is 3003 more stable?


----------



## newls1

what voltages do i need to increase (other then vddr) to increase fclk speeds?


----------



## xeizo

ddarko said:


> Congrats @newls1. I also finally put together my 5900X + Dark Hero and haven't had time to try much yet beyond setting the DOCP profile. One thing that I've notice is the CPU seems to run boosted all the time - right now, while doing work stuff that is only using 6-9% utilization, the CPU is clocking at 4.3-4.6GHz range. This triggers the Noctua NH-D15 fan to spin up to audible levels (the CPU fan cooler is set to AUTO in the BIOS right now). Is this typical for AMD even with light workloads? I never heard the CPU cooler when it was installed on the 4690k nor do I heard the cooler when running the same work session on my other X299/7900X system. I still have the motherboard on the out of box BIOS 0210. Just curious if this is expected behavior.


You can set Silent profile and 600 rpm minimum for the CPU fan in Q-Fan in the bios(at the bottom of the monitor page), much more silent and minimal performance impact. Also setting a ramp up time for all other fans is recommended, quiets things down a bit too.


----------



## OCmember

@newls1 Congrats! Keep checking for those WHEA errors. On an old bios with my Xtreme they would appear every 3 or 4hrs. And you never gave us your R20 single thread score.

Can someone post a pic of the system panel header with the wires plugged in? I'm not sure if I got things plugged in correctly.


----------



## newls1

oh, single was 637


----------



## konstanz

I have a 5950x and f4-3600c16q-32gtzr ram and I can't get my ram to work at the "advertised" speeds. Right now my memory is stuck at 2133MHz and the system is stable at this configuration. When DOCP is on the system is unstable and I get tons of errors in memtest. Manual timings obtained from dram calc don't even work for me, system won't post. RAM sticks are confirmed good and XMP 3600MHz works just fine on an Intel system.

Aside from turning on DOCP and adjusting all the timings myself, I've also tried:

bios versions 3003 and 3101
manually setting soc to 1.15v
increasing ram voltage up to 1.45v


Any ideas on what I should try next?

Also.. not sure if it matters but I find it quite odd that the board is in Gskill's QVL but the RAM is not in ASUS' QVL:








F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR - QVL - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


Check to see if your motherboard model is on the QVL for F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR. Trident Z RGB DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36 1.35V 32GB (4x8GB).




www.gskill.com






https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_CROSSHAIR_VIII_DARK_HERO/Memory_QVL_for_AMD_Ryzen_5000_Series_Desktop_Processors.pdf


----------



## koji

konstanz said:


> Aside from turning on DOCP and adjusting all the timings myself, I've also tried:
> 
> bios versions 3003 and 3101
> manually setting soc to 1.15v
> increasing ram voltage up to 1.45v




I'd first try just loading DOCP.

And then manually set:



Code:


CPU SOC Voltage [Manual]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.1000]
VDDG CCD Voltage Control [0.950]
VDDG IOD Voltage Control [0.950]
CLDO VDDP voltage [0.900]

Don't forget to enable VSOC LLC in the digi+ settings. I have mine on 3.



Code:


VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Level 3]

edit: added my 3101 bios DOC profile


----------



## newls1

newls1 said:


> what voltages do i need to increase (other then vddr) to increase fclk speeds?


anyone please help!


----------



## shamino1978

newls1 said:


> anyone please help!


its not always increase is good when it comes to fclk
but soc, iod VDDG, CCD VDDG-> these 3 strongly correlated with each other
1.8vpll raising

this was trained with some data from matisse but fit my home vermeer pc well enough , you can try it, just load defaults, key in a cooler score since it doesnt try to get the cooling,
163 for an AIO, 150 for a small air tower cooler, etc, you should probably be kind of familiar from an Intel Asus board. load defaults, Run get rec to get a recommended setting., volt and freq is geared at CBR20 loads with LLC 1








AVF.rar


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## newls1

Just spent the last 4 hours dialing in a fclk/mem oc. So far I got the following

Vddg-ccd 1.05
vddg-iod 1.05
ddr 1.45
SOC .950
Mem speed 3800 CL 14/16/16/35
fclk 1900
How does this look?


----------



## newls1

im on my chromebook currently and dont know if its an issue with my chromebook not on windows or not, but that link comes up with error... Ill try it on desktop in a min. Thanks a million for your assistance so far tho.


----------



## shamino1978

not bad, is the vddg adjustments needed though seeing as u've already set soc to 0.95v, which is the source for vddg , are results different leaving vddg alone?


----------



## AStaUK

Received my board earlier, but it has a bent pin on the USB3 header which I can’t straighten. Amazon going to refund me, but now I’ve got to find a replacement, hoping stock will be in better supply now.


----------



## newls1

shamino1978 said:


> not bad, is the vddg adjustments needed though seeing as u've already set soc to 0.95v, which is the source for vddg , are results different leaving vddg alone?


i dont have an answer for that... All i can say is that the reboots and lockups have stopped


----------



## newls1

Does procODT have a relation with memory stabilty? It seems the system was VERY unstable @ 43ohm, the 48 seemed to help some...... but now on 53 and so far so good. I did a search here about this procodt setting, but found nothing to really help. Google got me lost. Anyone shed some light on this for me. Found a little article on here saying dual rank b die likes 60 and up, so i cant believe dram calc told me to use 43! Anyone have some light on this subject? Thanks


----------



## OCmember

@newls1 Yes, for dual rank it's generally up to 53ohms on B die according to @Veii Single rank b-die generally up to 34.3ohms. You would find more help in the Ryzen Calculator thread. Test with TM5 in admin mode, 25 runs. Here's a cheat sheet for the errors that come up,


----------



## Hale59

60-20-40-20
This fixes mem training issues on 2T GDM off


----------



## patrickisfrench

Hey guys, happy new year! Just finished my build using this board and have been tweaking pbo 2.0 and curve optimizer for my 5900X. There are two things I would like to ask ya’ll. I noticed with ‘fmax enhancer’ enabled im getting higher boost clocks (hwm) but lower CB20 scores. If I set this back to ‘auto’ then scores go back up. The differences are like 604 (enabled) vs. 641 (auto or disabled) ST and 7900 vs 8950 MT. this normal? Does ’fmax’ have a glitch when used in conjunction with curve optimizer or pbo2.0?

Second thing I noticed was that there were two areas for settings for PBO:
1) Extreme Tweaker > Precision Boost Overdrive
2) Advanced > AMD Overclocking > Accept > Precision Boost Overdrive

Do I need to choose one menu and set only there? Does the redundancy if I put same settings in both menus cause issues/ bugs? Or is there one that works, and the other that doesn’t? Thanks!


----------



## newls1

I have a handful of updates regarding my PBO + Curve Optimizer OC... I've had a metric ton of reboots and insta-freezes while playing with settings using trial and error. Before people say RMA the cpu which is the going method so far (I understand all your frustrations people) but after the following settings
PBO - Enabled and set to +150Mhz
PBO Fmax enhancer ENABLED (all other PBO options set to "auto")
Curve Optimizer ALL CORE NEGATIVE 15
CPU Vcore - AUTO
CPU LLC 4 (3 crashes every now and then, 4 seems stable)
Vddg-ccd 1.05
vddg-iod 1.05
ddr 1.45
SOC .950
Mem speed 3800 CL 14/16/16/35
fclk 1900
procODT _53ohm (if I set it to 43.6 like dram calc said to pc error codes on "22" on code read out)
reboots so far have stopped, no insta-reboots (so far) and this is after SEVERAL hours of back to back 100% cpu loads testing memory, and overall cpu stabilty using various runs of CB R20 and aida64. My temps are of a concern and want to know what i need to do in order to drop temps a good 5-6c would make me happy. I've noticed just doing basic pc tasks, voltage hovers in the 1.43-1.49v then when fully loaded CB R20 runs, it holds to 1.312 and temps are 90c CCD0 81c CCD1 (using LLC4) if i use LLC3 CCD0 87c CCD1 78c.

Can someone please help me figure out what to adjust to keep my OC but lower temps. Im very confused cause if i change vcore from "auto" i loose PBO.. This is so different then OC'ing on Intel! Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## OCmember

@newls1 SOC I'm assuming is your Vsoc? If it is, .950 it's way to low for 1900/3800. Can you post a screen shot of ZenTimings 1.2.1?

EDIT: your VDIMM volts seem low too.. 1.45v for 3800 is low compared to what I need for 2x8. Perhaps you have a better kit.


----------



## newls1

OCmember said:


> @newls1 SOC I'm assuming is your Vsoc? If it is, .950 it's way to low for 1900/3800. Can you post a screen shot of ZenTimings 1.2.1?
> 
> EDIT: your VDIMM volts seem low too.. 1.45v for 3800 is low compared to what I need for 2x8. Perhaps you have a better kit.


sure, hold on, let me get back on that pc.. brb

I raised the CPU SOC Voltage and currently seeing if it helps. If you see anything i need to change, please let me know, id be greatly appreciative!


----------



## shamino1978

i really think its pointless to keep downing the Curve opt and then raising the LLC to compensate.
basically u're setting a negative offset to the vid and then raising the actual voltage under load to make it not crash from the undervolt, pointless.
dont make it so complicated.
pbo enabled to remove the limits just like mce enabled to remove the power tdp limits and so on
raise the boost ceiling with a 100mhz~200mhz since you're on 5950x that equates to 5250, something that youll probably never hit.
then undervolt the proc with CO till unstable. 
trying to manipulate the voltage to get around instabilities with negative trims are just not accepting reality.


----------



## OCmember

@newls1 I haven't gotten my DH up and running just yet but according to your post #268, your vddg-ccd 1.05 & vddg-iod 1.05 do not correspond with your ZenTimings screen shot. For me on my Xtreme I have to manually input the numbers e.g. 1000, 1050.


----------



## newls1

OCmember said:


> @newls1 I haven't gotten my DH up and running just yet but according to your post #268, your vddg-ccd 1.05 & vddg-iod 1.05 do not correspond with your ZenTimings screen shot. For me on my Xtreme I have to manually input the numbers e.g. 1000, 1050.


correct, i raised then cause i had got a insta-crash so im trying to see if a slight rise in those voltages help at all. You see anything i need to adjust?


----------



## newls1

shamino1978 said:


> i really think its pointless to keep downing the Curve opt and then raising the LLC to compensate.
> basically u're setting a negative offset to the vid and then raising the actual voltage under load to make it not crash from the undervolt, pointless.
> dont make it so complicated.
> pbo enabled to remove the limits just like mce enabled to remove the power tdp limits and so on
> raise the boost ceiling with a 100mhz~200mhz since you're on 5950x that equates to 5250, something that youll probably never hit.
> then undervolt the proc with CO till unstable.
> trying to manipulate the voltage to get around instabilities with negative trims are just not accepting reality.


im trying my best to grasp the understanding on how to OC (manipulate) this cpu... im kinda new to amd clocking but im learning as fast as i can.


----------



## shamino1978

newls1 said:


> im trying my best to grasp the understanding on how to OC (manipulate) this cpu... im kinda new to amd clocking but im learning as fast as i can.


yea i can see how this can be confusing at start for someone coming from years of intel use.
but the underlying principle is not all that different, starting off by removing the limits because dont care about TDP, 
and then increasing the optimism of the boost algo with the raised absolute freq ceiling and the undervolts.then youre done.
you will never get 100% at vmin for every core at every load with the boost algo since it has its own temp volt compensation going. plus it needs more guardband with the constant frequency vid switches, that you can improve at the static oc setting.


----------



## OCmember

@newls1 Make sure you are using the correct PCB revision with Calculator, and that you're using the XMP Profile timings imported from Thaiphoon Burner. For me nothing worked when the PCB rev was defaulted to manual. My kits are A2,









From there once my timings were loaded the rest of the work was in the right hand column of ZenTimings, but the correct PCB rev made things a lot easier for me. 

Post a _current_ screen shot of ZenTimings


----------



## newls1

that is my most current....


----------



## newls1

shamino1978 said:


> yea i can see how this can be confusing at start for someone coming from years of intel use.
> but the underlying principle is not all that different, starting off by removing the limits because dont care about TDP,
> and then increasing the optimism of the boost algo with the raised absolute freq ceiling and the undervolts.then youre done.
> you will never get 100% at vmin for every core at every load with the boost algo since it has its own temp volt compensation going. plus it needs more guardband with the constant frequency vid switches, that you can improve at the static oc setting.


unless im completely lost sir, that is how my OC is set right now, or atleast i think it is. 
PBO -Enabled
PBO - ADvanced (to bring up C/O setting)
-15 Negative set to all cores
+150MHz
LLC4
What am i doing wrong?


----------



## OCmember

newls1 said:


> that is my most current....


Ok, then your vddg-iod & vddg-ccd is not 1.050v it's more 1.001v unless the DH bios is different than the Xtreme with that setting, or the DH bios is not setting it correctly.


----------



## newls1

yes sir, i lowered them as someone suggested i do that. What do you recommend?


----------



## shamino1978

newls1 said:


> unless im completely lost sir, that is how my OC is set right now, or atleast i think it is.
> PBO -Enabled
> PBO - ADvanced (to bring up C/O setting)
> -15 Negative set to all cores
> +150MHz
> LLC4
> What am i doing wrong?


remove llc4 keep it auto
reduce -15 if unstable 
compare boost freq and temp before and after , are they similar?
and then afterward, if you want a challenge, tweak per core.


----------



## OCmember

newls1 said:


> yes sir, i lowered them as someone suggested i do that. What do you recommend?


What errors are coming up in TM5?


----------



## bwana

shamino1978 said:


> yea i can see how this can be confusing at start for someone coming from years of intel use.
> but the underlying principle is not all that different, starting off by removing the limits because dont care about TDP,
> and then increasing the optimism of the boost algo with the raised absolute freq ceiling and the undervolts.then youre done.
> you will never get 100% at vmin for every core at every load with the boost algo since it has its own temp volt compensation going. plus it needs more guardband with the constant frequency vid switches, that you can improve at the static oc setting.


Is this THE shamino? Can someone help me understand as I too am new to AMD. He says 'remove the limits' but in the next sentence he refers to a 'raised absolute freq ceiling' Are these not the same or are there specifically different parameters?
Then he mentions 'guard band'. Then he mentions 'constant freq vid switches'. Is there a place I can go that presents his strategy with more words and explanation?


----------



## newls1

shamino1978 said:


> remove llc4 keep it auto
> reduce -15 if unstable
> compare boost freq and temp before and after , are they similar?
> and then afterward, if you want a challenge, tweak per core.


Im totally confused now! I just did what you said word for word. 
C/O all core -15
LLC Auto
While CB20 was running my boost speeds were 100MHz MORE then ever (All cores were 4.750) due to im assuming thermal overhead being MUCH LOWER.. max temp was 68c from a loaded vcore being only 1.20v! But my score *DROPPED* 1000 points! WTH is going on? Why would the score drop 1000 points but core speeds are 100MHz higher?? Im so confused. I put LLC back to "3" this time and got my 1000points back, but speeds are 4.625 loaded all core with 1.320v and 88c temps...


----------



## patrickisfrench

newls1 said:


> Im totally confused now! I just did what you said word for word.
> C/O all core -15
> LLC Auto
> While CB20 was running my boost speeds were 100MHz MORE then ever (All cores were 4.750) due to im assuming thermal overhead being MUCH LOWER.. max temp was 68c from a loaded vcore being only 1.20v! But my score *DROPPED* 1000 points! WTH is going on? Why would the score drop 1000 points but core speeds are 100MHz higher?? Im so confused. I put LLC back to "3" this time and got my 1000points back, but speeds are 4.625 loaded all core with 1.320v and 88c temps...


this is what i posted about in this thread last page and got no response on. for me it was fmax being enabled. i’d still like someone to answer me about the 2 PBO menus and which to use to enter settings


----------



## shamino1978

ok rewind , i guess i over simplified, missed out the clk stretching bit:

1) push out the limiters , ie pbo enabled
2) raise the absolute fmax first (meaning +xxx) or trim CO first -> sometimes a bit of back and forth since CO will somewhat lightly affect that absolute fmax.
raising the fmax till the point of resulting in loss of margin in the curve opt may not be worth it as well, 
real life example, 
i can maintain a 5100 single core boost in CB R20 with a negative 20 CO and a +150 fmax offset
if i do a +200 fmax offset, my CO needs to go down to negative 5, because for the split second that it goes 5150 the voltage at anything lesser is not enough.
5000 single core boost maintained in CB R20 due to the drop from 20 to 5. and just for an occasional blip of a 5150 seen opening a browser
so find the balance between these 2.

meanwhile check for clk stretching, which means voltage being lower than needed: (cpu has a mechanism that "slows itself down" if volt is lesser than needed, and this happens only non OC mode)
this will lower performance-> this check is only needed when in Precision Boost mode, ive never seen it stretch when u set an oc.
i cant say ive seen this happen in Curve opt trimming even but i could be wrong.
you can trigger this stretching by using a regular negative offset voltage
or FMax enhancer which worked well for Matisse but too aggressive for Vermeer unless you add a positive offset voltage
- since there is already CO, you should just use CO on vermeer since the agenda is the same
this will hint you when its stretching, its a guide but take it with a pinch of salt but dont freak out just because it says clk stretch detected.








CSD.rar


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## shamino1978

patrickisfrench said:


> this is what i posted about in this thread last page and got no response on. for me it was fmax being enabled. i’d still like someone to answer me about the 2 PBO menus and which to use to enter settings


use the amd one for curve opt, the asus one for everything else, since there is no curve opt in the asus menu


----------



## shamino1978

bwana said:


> Is this THE shamino? Can someone help me understand as I too am new to AMD. He says 'remove the limits' but in the next sentence he refers to a 'raised absolute freq ceiling' Are these not the same or are there specifically different parameters?
> Then he mentions 'guard band'. Then he mentions 'constant freq vid switches'. Is there a place I can go that presents his strategy with more words and explanation?


ok so 'remove the limits' is a simplified way of saying "set Power limit to a big number, set Current limit to a big number and so on".
these excluding the "freq ceiling" can be quickly done away with with just setting PBO enabled, like a profile.
'raised absolute freq ceiling' refers to the additional step you take to add an offset to the max possible frequency that the processor may or may not boost to under ideal conditions, such as light loads cold temps.
Usually 5150 is about it for most people (obviously you need to know the base to know how much to offset right? on the 5900x its 4950, on the 5950x its 5050base)
'constant freq vid switches' refers to the fact that the frequency and voltage requested is frequently changing as the input parameters for the power control unit is always changing. meaning its always in a loop calculating the current vid and freq to set. when freq and vid keeps changing, there is usually a bit more guard-band needed for the voltage regulator to respond during load transitions.


----------



## newls1

OCmember said:


> What errors are coming up in TM5?


i will check this out in just a few. thank you very much for info


----------



## newls1

shamino1978 said:


> ok rewind , i guess i over simplified, missed out the clk stretching bit:
> 
> 1) push out the limiters , ie pbo enabled
> 2) raise the absolute fmax first (meaning +xxx) or trim CO first -> sometimes a bit of back and forth since CO will somewhat lightly affect that absolute fmax.
> meanwhile check for clk stretching, which means voltage being lower than needed: (cpu has a mechanism that "slows itself down" if volt is lesser than needed, and this happens only non OC mode)
> this will lower performance-> this check is only needed when in Precision Boost mode, ive never seen it stretch when u set an oc.
> i cant say ive seen this happen in Curve opt trimming even but i could be wrong.
> you can trigger this stretching by using a regular negative offset voltage
> or FMax enhancer which worked well for Matisse but too aggressive for Vermeer unless you add a positive offset voltage
> - since there is already CO, you should just use CO on vermeer since the agenda is the same
> this will hint you when its stretching, its a guide but take it with a pinch of salt but dont freak out just because it says clk stretch detected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CSD.rar
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


what ive learned so far after hours of playing with all sorts of vcore offsets using manual vcore (positive offset) and auto vcore is the weirdest behavior ever seen. If I use "auto" LLC and change vcore from auto to "OFFSET" using a positive offset (+) if i set it to .00625 loaded vcore while CB20 runs is 1.22 and clock strectches like a mofo as all core clocks are 4.750 but 1000 points lost in CB20 run. If I increase offset to + 00250 loaded vcore is 1.25ish and score improves 300ish points, but still strectching like crazy. The weirdest thing EVER happens next. If I further increase positive (+) offset for vcore to anything higher then the .00250, windows gets stuck on a reboot loop FOREVER. Cant explain that 1! So im back to "AUTO" for vcore and LLC3 CO set to all core negetive (-) 20 and boosts are back to my normal 4.650-4.70 and score is mostly back to normal of 11400-11500. If I go to LLC4 boosts are 4.75-4.8 and 11800 score, but temps are out of control of 90-91c. This is just the craziest cpu to OC


----------



## shamino1978

windows gets stuck on a reboot loop FOREVER. 
i think its just the cpu ratio going down to 5.5x, if the fed voltage is very much higher than what it desires then it will downclock to 5.5x.
what u're seeing is just discrepancies between what it wants and what it gets. 
temps will never get out of control in PB, it will stay below the 90c hard limit.


----------



## newls1

shamino1978 said:


> windows gets stuck on a reboot loop FOREVER.
> i think its just the cpu ratio going down to 5.5x, if the fed voltage is very much higher than what it desires then it will downclock to 5.5x.
> what u're seeing is just discrepancies between what it wants and what it gets.
> temps will never get out of control in PB, it will stay below the 90c hard limit.


question, would i boost higher speeds with a "lesser" negative offset in CO.. EX -5 all core rather then -20?


----------



## xeizo

newls1 said:


> question, would i boost higher speeds with a "lesser" negative offset in CO.. EX -5 all core rather then -20?


No, less boost under load, but more stable and less power consumption. I don't think the ultra high idle boost counts.

One can set a lower value on the best cores as they boost well anyway, this reduces total power consumption without losing performance.


----------



## shamino1978

newls1 said:


> question, would i boost higher speeds with a "lesser" negative offset in CO.. EX -5 all core rather then -20?


no you will potentially boost higher with a higher negative, if it is stable though is another question. the boost potential increases with the negative values you will definitely reach a point when u keep increasing fmax offset and keep reducing negative it just wont boot os.
find the balance, look for the best combi bearing in mind my real-life example in my previous post.


----------



## newls1

OCmember said:


> @newls1 Yes, for dual rank it's generally up to 53ohms on B die according to @Veii Single rank b-die generally up to 34.3ohms. You would find more help in the Ryzen Calculator thread. Test with TM5 in admin mode, 25 runs. Here's a cheat sheet for the errors that come up,
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472284


Which version of TM5 do i use?


----------



## OCmember

newls1 said:


> Which version of TM5 do i use?


v0.12


----------



## newls1

Never used this before....... As soon as i clicked on the executable the program instantly started and gave me no option to choose, is this normal? I took a screen capture to show you what it was doing, but stopped it nearly 7mins in. If I understand you correctly, you want me to complete "25" cycles of this??


----------



## newls1

ok, figured out what is causing my random black screen crash and lockup, and its between these 3 settings

VDDG CCD VOLTAGE, VDDG IOD VOLTAGE, cLDO VDDP VOLTAGE
I have them set like this
CCD - 1.024
IOD - 1.024
cLDO .980

I set them all to "AUTO" and black screen of death came faster, then after the first black screen crash, motherboard wouldnt post anymore. changed them to the current voltages and she boots and seems normal. of course until the next black screen! Where do you all have these voltages adjusted to for a OC of 3800MEM / 1900FCLK


----------



## xeizo

newls1 said:


> ok, figured out what is causing my random black screen crash and lockup, and its between these 3 settings
> 
> VDDG CCD VOLTAGE, VDDG IOD VOLTAGE, cLDO VDDP VOLTAGE
> I have them set like this
> CCD - 1.024
> IOD - 1.024
> cLDO .980
> 
> I set them all to "AUTO" and black screen of death came faster, then after the first black screen crash, motherboard wouldnt post anymore. changed them to the current voltages and she boots and seems normal. of course until the next black screen! Where do you all have these voltages adjusted to for a OC of 3800MEM / 1900FCLK
> 
> View attachment 2472373


VSOC = 1.05V
CLDO VDDP = 0.95V
VDDG IOD = 1.05V
VDDG CCD = 1.05V

and not least VTT = 0.725V, otherwise boot is uncertain, also VBOOT DRAM is at 1.42V to avoid boot issues

VDIMM is 1.39V

all looks stable now with Fmax disabled, PBO motherboard values/10x, and Curve Optimizer at -18/-22 for CCD0/1

This draws 200W CPU+SOC in Cinebench R23, but NH-D15 handles it with max 80C. If one wants less power one should adjust PPC/TDC/EDC to lower values. If PPT/TDC/EDC is lower, Curve Optimizer can be more aggressive. If PPT/TDC/EDC is higher Curve Optimizer must be less aggressive unless exotic cooling is used.

I must say raising VDDG looks to have been the most critical parameter for stability

I use B-Die 3800/1900 1:1:1

To carify, this is with Crosshair VII, but the bioses looks to be identical between C7H/C8H/C8H DH and Ryzen is a SOC so the same settings should apply

I have a C8H WiFi as well, haven't unboxed it yet though it's laying here on the floor. But I expect no different behaviour, it's only I/O that is more/better.


----------



## newls1

how can CCD and IOD be the same Voltage as the SOC?


----------



## xeizo

newls1 said:


> how can CCD and IOD be the same Voltage as the SOC?


Why not? I have tested and found this is stable trying to keep each value as low as possible and chance made them the same. I suppose they are on separate power lines inside the chip, it's 1331 pins after all.

edit. right after you asked that I had my first idle restart in three days LoL  Ok, so I raised SOC to 1.08V and we will see if it lasts more days. It costed 150p in CB R20 and 10p single thread in CPUZ. But if, if, it is more stable maybe I can compensate with Curve Optimizer. We will see.


----------



## OCmember

@newls1 Yes. You have to leave it in your downloads folder and create a shortcut on desktop. That will give you all 16 tests per cycle, and run it in admin mode. @Veii recommended I do 25 cycles. There may be other config files that people are using e.g. doing 500% @ 3 cycles. The config file is in the bin folder, when in the file look for [Main Section]


----------



## Altimax98

Has anyone seen if there is an improvement in the Dark Hero vs the Crosshair Hero in terms of memory support/overclocking?

I know the spec sheet shows that there is a difference, likely due to revised memory traces but has anyone been able to do a side-by-side to see if it not just software enhancements and normal Hero supports up to 5100OC (not that anyone would run that, but that spec is the identifier of something changing) on a Zen 3 CPU. 

Didnt know if anyone has seen any Youtubers or testers actually validating this info.


----------



## newls1

iirc, buildzoid mentioned in one of his talking head videos, that the dark did feature an improved memory layout.


----------



## OCmember

Anyone notice the 3101 Beta bios is down, just 3003 is there/up


----------



## shamino1978

ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking &amp...


mce errors which lead to instant reboot. Just boot Linux, rescue level, console mode, and tail the kernel log. In less than a minute mce errors will show up! After a few like these, hardware will reset. This is observed with latest beta BIOS + 3950X + dual DIMM 3600MHz cl16 & FCLK 1800MHz...




www.overclock.net


----------



## konstanz

Does dynamic OC only work with ASUS settings (and not with those in Advanced > AMD overclocking)? Or am I doing something wrong?



OCmember said:


> Anyone notice the 3101 Beta bios is down, just 3003 is there/up


Yea it's gone now.


----------



## shamino1978

you need to set ur oc and oc voltage in the menu it is in (which is the per ccx menu) and enable it:








Asus Crosshair VIII DARK Hero.... Official Thread!?


no feature backport to C8H/C8F? i dont understand your question sir?




www.overclock.net




for the non oc portion, as in pbo related items minus curve optimizer:
set them under the asus pbo option if u wish to adjust pbo 
curve optimizer, in the amd oc menu if u wish to adjust CO


----------



## patrickisfrench

Can I use a DOCP memory profile, and still set secondary/tertiary sub timings while keeping DOCP active? Or do those only keep when using “Manual”?


----------



## shamino1978

yes, its just a knob to set xmp primary timings , frequency and voltage for you


----------



## patrickisfrench

shamino1978 said:


> yes, its just a knob to set xmp primary timings , frequency and voltage for you


Let’s assume I had 2 32GB kits, same binning, samsung b-die, 3800, cl14-16-16-36 at 1.5v (xmp) 

One kit is 4 x 8GB, and one kit is 2 x 16GB - which set would have an easier time overclocking due to complexities of DRAM that I don’t understand, or are they the same?


----------



## shamino1978

i think 2x16gb easier


----------



## newls1

OCmember said:


> Anyone notice the 3101 Beta bios is down, just 3003 is there/up


yes....


----------



## OCmember

patrickisfrench said:


> Let’s assume I had 2 32GB kits, same binning, samsung b-die, 3800, cl14-16-16-36 at 1.5v (xmp)
> 
> One kit is 4 x 8GB, and one kit is 2 x 16GB - which set would have an easier time overclocking due to complexities of DRAM that I don’t understand, or are they the same?


If you buy a single 4x8 kit there shouldn't be a problem, if you buy two separate 2x8 kits of the same kit for a total of 4x8 you'll have a harder time and the probability of achieving stability will much less. That's exactly what I'm doing right now with the kit you mentioned. I'm now looking for a 2x16Gb 3800 F4-380014D-32GTZN kit.


----------



## patrickisfrench

OCmember said:


> If you buy a single 4x8 kit there shouldn't be a problem, if you buy two separate 2x8 kits of the same kit for a total of 4x8 you'll have a harder time and the probability of achieving stability will much less. That's exactly what I'm doing right now with the kit you mentioned. I'm now looking for a 2x16Gb 3800 F4-380014D-32GTZN kit.


right but i’d read somewhere about the memory controller being under more stress with 4 dimms filled vs 2. depending on the memory topology of the board and imc of the cpu this may affect my ability to get higher overclocks. is this accurate?

also anyone know what topology the dark hero uses? are we on a T topology?


----------



## patrickisfrench

newls1 said:


> yes....


well **** i updated to 3101. is this bad?


----------



## OCmember

@patrickisfrench Dark Hero uses daisy chain. I don't have a 4x8 kit, I only have 2x8 (x2) of the same memory so I don't have any personal experience to share with you on this.

EDIT: no it isn't. @shamino1978 just posted why it was taken down. Has something to do with 3100X CPU issues. Post # 306 in this thread.









ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking &amp...


mce errors which lead to instant reboot. Just boot Linux, rescue level, console mode, and tail the kernel log. In less than a minute mce errors will show up! After a few like these, hardware will reset. This is observed with latest beta BIOS + 3950X + dual DIMM 3600MHz cl16 & FCLK 1800MHz...




www.overclock.net


----------



## OCmember

I haven't gotten much into this Dark Hero bios yet but I get the feeling it's a much better and refined bios to navigate than on the Xtreme. My preliminary feelings.

EDIT: Would like to report Event View Event ID 27 & 32, e1rexpress. Looks like the Intel gigabit port is having connect issues. Could be the cable.


----------



## Spiriva

There is a new bios out:

Version 3102 Beta Version

2021/01/06 20.38 MBytes

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 3102
Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.9.0.
Improve ReSize Bar function
Improve RAID function
Improve system performance and compatibility








ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com


----------



## OCmember

So does the 3101 bios have issues with SATA Hot Plug? I run a Lian Li HDD Power strip that can power on/off HDD drives when the system is booted up, and when I power on any of the HDD drives in C (5 & 6 port) and D (7 & 8 port) windows doesn't see them.


----------



## OCmember

Still having issues with hot plugging SATA drives whether HDD or SSD. I have to get them to recognize by manually going into Device manager, and selecting _computer name_ and running 'Scan for hardware changes' then they are recognized. I don't think it's a power savings issue as I'm on a fresh install and everything is up to date.

EDIT: Windows issue, not the board, or bios.


----------



## OCmember

Also how do we turn off AMD Cool&Quiet, and Global C-State? I'm not sure where it is in the bios? I mean I've looked under the CPU settings but I haven't seen either.


----------



## patrickisfrench

Using new beta bios 3102. using a 5900X. when setting up curve optimizer, per core, is it better to assign less voltage to the better cores? or the worse cores? ccd1 def. out performs ccd2 for boosting higher on single cores. currently using -10 all core, but I want to try per core.


----------



## xeizo

patrickisfrench said:


> Using new beta bios 3102. using a 5900X. when setting up curve optimizer, per core, is it better to assign less voltage to the better cores? or the worse cores? ccd1 def. out performs ccd2 for boosting higher on single cores. currently using -10 all core, but I want to try per core.


Worse cores needs more voltage to not crash, the better cores can use a larger offset for more boost.


----------



## Chili195

xeizo said:


> Worse cores needs more voltage to not crash, the better cores can use a larger offset for more boost.


Are "better" cores neccessarily the top two (or four) cores shown in Ryzen Master? I find that those ones preferred for single-threaded work are apparently the fastest but can handle less of an negative curve setting (-23 v -30) than the remaining cores.


----------



## anr11

I recently completed a build with a 5950X and 32 gig RAM (4x8) on the Dark Hero and it is behaving unlike anything else I have encountered with Ryzen thus far. I have done multiple builds with first and second gen Ryzen on other X570 and some earlier chipsets as well. Anyway, it seems that any time I enter RAM speed and timings that are still reasonable but may not be 100% stable, I can boot into Windows after saving the settings in BIOS and the obligatory reboot, but after I shut down the system it will no longer react when pressing either the case power button or the start button on the mainboard. There is not even an attempt to boot, it just sits there. I have done cursory stability testing after that initial successful boot into Windows but nowhere near thorough enough to claim absolute stability. I will post full config and more info if anyone wants to try and help diagnose but first just wanted to ask if anyone else has experienced this as typical behavior on this board.


----------



## patrickisfrench

i noticed this with 4x8GB manual tuning as well. i used 2x16GB and same timings and everything was working fine. maybe the 4 sticks and something with daisy chain memory topology undergoing some stressor causing no post/response


----------



## coelacanth

anr11 said:


> I recently completed a build with a 5950X and 32 gig RAM (4x8) on the Dark Hero and it is behaving unlike anything else I have encountered with Ryzen thus far. I have done multiple builds with first and second gen Ryzen on other X570 and some earlier chipsets as well. Anyway, it seems that any time I enter RAM speed and timings that are still reasonable but may not be 100% stable, I can boot into Windows after saving the settings in BIOS and the obligatory reboot, but after I shut down the system it will no longer react when pressing either the case power button or the start button on the mainboard. There is not even an attempt to boot, it just sits there. I have done cursory stability testing after that initial successful boot into Windows but nowhere near thorough enough to claim absolute stability. I will post full config and more info if anyone wants to try and help diagnose but first just wanted to ask if anyone else has experienced this as typical behavior on this board.


I saw a reddit thread with the same issue on Ryzen 5000. Computer will restart but not cold boot.


----------



## anr11

Thanks for the replies, much appreciated. At least I know that it's likely "normal" behavior and not defective hardware. It just really surprised me because Ryzen 1 and 2 on Crosshair VI Hero and Crosshair VIII Hero (non-Dark) with 4x8 memory would always at least try to post even at pretty ridiculous settings, then eventually fail and revert to safe memory timings. Having to completely clear the BIOS and completely reconfigure takes RAM tuning from being a PITA to a major PITA.

@shamino1978 If you are reading here, do you happen to know if there's any chance this behavior will revert back to the way it was with previous Ryzen generations with future BIOS updates or if this is something inherent to Ryzen 3?


----------



## patrickisfrench

just got my new memory kit today, let me finally hit 2000mhz fclk woo


----------



## JohnnyFlash

patrickisfrench said:


> just got my new memory kit today, let me finally hit 2000mhz fclk woo


Very nice! And no WHEA errors?


----------



## patrickisfrench

none so far, haven't memtested for stability yet. just popped them in set manual oc to 4000, 16-16-16-34 and a few secondary timings and started up to run AIDA64. only running 1.40v - these are beautiful sticks!



JohnnyFlash said:


> Very nice! And no WHEA errors?


EDIT: scratch that... i was looking in the wrong logs folder in event viewer. TONS of WHEA errors lol

stopped getting them at 1900mhz FCLK, sigh, well the kit was way better than my old one so i'll keep it and just crank up frequency when an AGESA comes out that lets us all run 2k stable. now to tune these for 3800mhz


----------



## Chili195

So who has configured DOS OC and is using it successfully? 

A couple of us (@koji) in the general CH8 thread were having issues with keeping it stable.

These are my settings (with 5900X):

Other settings:
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
CPU Current Capability [130%] 
VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.50000]
VDDG CCD Voltage Control [0.900]
VDDG IOD Voltage Control [1.050]
CLDO VDDP voltage [1.000]

Set in CCX per Core Menu:
Core VID: 1.27v
CCD0: 47.00
CCD1: 46.50

Tested the above stable on its own.

PBO:
Motherboard limits @ 230/190/210
+50Mhz offset
CO: -21 and -23 (top two) and -30 for everything else

Again above seems stable on its own.

DOS OC Setting:
45a, 105 degrees and hysterises Auto/2.

But once enabling DOS OC, Realbench detects instability but no BSODS or restarts yet. Usually just minutes in, but upping the temperature limit to 105 degrees usually allows it to run for a bit longer (90 minutes was the best I've had). I'm not sure if there is some instability caused by it switching back and forth? I tried with hysterises set to 2 as well but it doesn't seem to help much. Still testing out other tests to see how they perform but interested in other experiences.


----------



## koji

Chili195 said:


> So who has configured DOS OC and is using it successfully?
> 
> A couple of us (@koji) in the general CH8 thread were having issues with keeping it stable.
> 
> These are my settings (with 5900X):
> 
> Other settings:
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 3]
> CPU Current Capability [130%]
> VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
> DRAM Voltage [1.50000]
> VDDG CCD Voltage Control [0.900]
> VDDG IOD Voltage Control [1.050]
> CLDO VDDP voltage [1.000]
> 
> Set in CCX per Core Menu:
> Core VID: 1.27v
> CCD0: 47.00
> CCD1: 46.50
> 
> Tested the above stable on its own.
> 
> PBO:
> Motherboard limits @ 230/190/210
> +50Mhz offset
> CO: -21 and -23 (top two) and -30 for everything else
> 
> Again above seems stable on its own.
> 
> DOS OC Setting:
> 45a, 105 degrees and hysterises Auto/2.
> 
> But once enabling DOS OC, Realbench detects instability but no BSODS or restarts yet. Usually just minutes in, but upping the temperature limit to 105 degrees usually allows it to run for a bit longer (90 minutes was the best I've had). I'm not sure if there is some instability caused by it switching back and forth? I tried with hysterises set to 2 as well but it doesn't seem to help much. Still testing out other tests to see how they perform but interested in other experiences.


Hey Chili, that's not going to work man. CO is applying that negative curve also in your manual profile. (I'm pretty sure it does that, your PBO limits also get applied in your manual profile)

Your best bet, and that's something that's on my list now to tweak, is just getting the stock boost (no PBO) working with your manual OC with dynamic OC switcher. And maybe you have some wiggle room eventually but I don't think you'll be able to just load in a heavily tweaked pbo profile and get it stable.

Also @Chili195 I moved from RealBench to OCCT Large as stability test for now, runs less hot and was able to detect my unstable 1900fclk/3800mhz ram way quicker compared to RB throwing up errors at seemingly random intervals. (at times)


----------



## shamino1978

I would suggest not touching llc and configure a higher vid instead to match it with pbo co


----------



## Chili195

koji said:


> Hey Chili, that's not going to work man. CO is applying that negative curve also in your manual profile. (I'm pretty sure it does that, your PBO limits also get applied in your manual profile)
> 
> Your best bet, and that's something that's on my list now to tweak, is just getting the stock boost (no PBO) working with your manual OC with dynamic OC switcher. And maybe you have some wiggle room eventually but I don't think you'll be able to just load in a heavily tweaked pbo profile and get it stable.


Tweaking PBO + CO though nets a fairly decent improvement in single-threaded scores (and doesn't get far off the manual OC multi-threaded scores). I'd rather keep PBO + CO in that case.



shamino1978 said:


> I would suggest not touching llc and configure a higher vid instead to match it with pbo co


Thanks, so I set LLC to Auto and then checked the system with only PBO+CO enabled on a Cinebench R20 run.

VID: 1.381v
SVI2: 1.281v - 1.325v (average: 1.3v)

So this is the VID that is recommended to put into the per CCX page? My initial VID (1.27v) droops down to 1.188v with LLC on Auto which is definitely not stable. With Auto LLC my PBO+CO scores improve even more so beginning to think DOS OC/Manual OC is not really going to help me much if I'm keeping it conservative.


----------



## koji

Chili195 said:


> Tweaking PBO + CO though nets a fairly decent improvement in single-threaded scores (and doesn't get far off the manual OC multi-threaded scores). I'd rather keep PBO + CO in that case.


Yep. I keep being torn between:

A: Tweaked PBO, good performance but lots of heat / noise, even with lowish EDC
B: Manual OC, "proper L3 cache speed" (if that even matters real world), silent running rig, lower single thread performance.
C: DOC, still gets kinda loud in Single Thread, even if it's just standard precision boost, no PBO + sometimes gets stuck in manual mode after a while of switching back and forth a lot.

Man, my first world ryzen 5000 problems are something else...


----------



## Chili195

koji said:


> Yep. I keep being torn between:
> 
> A: Tweaked PBO, good performance but lots of heat / noise, even with lowish EDC
> B: Manual OC, "proper L3 cache speed" (if that even matters real world), silent running rig, lower single thread performance.
> C: DOC, still gets kinda loud in Single Thread, even if it's just standard precision boost, no PBO + sometimes gets stuck in manual mode after a while of switching back and forth a lot.
> 
> Man, my first world ryzen 5000 problems are something else...


I think I'm going to go with Option A. I'm pretty happy with my cooling but I'm going to get a slightly larger case so I can go from 480mm of rad space to 720mm which will hopefully help too.


----------



## Maxa

This Dynamic OC Switcher is best feature I know, and only available in this mobo (at least at this moment).

With low load it can use PBO clocks and run over 5GHz single core, and when load exceeds given limit, it automatically changes to manual OC mode.

Here is my CPU-Z benchmark result with PBO + 4.6GHz all core OC (688 single core / 13169 multicore).

AMD Ryzen 9 5950X @ 4598.93 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## koji

shamino1978 said:


> I would suggest not touching llc and configure a higher vid instead to match it with pbo co


Hey shamino, that worked a charm, thanks! No LLC, vcore on auto and just an adjusted VID in the CCX submenu accounting in the extra droop.


----------



## anr11

The problems I wrote about previously continue. I eventually gave up trying to get the system to post reliably with 4 sticks of RAM and took two out. Same thing, anything other than default BIOS settings and it won't even try to post after shut down. Tried the other two sticks same thing. Sometimes a BIOS clear will allow post, sometimes I actually have to reflash using recovery to get it to post again. I've tried every BIOS version and it's the same thing. This system is a Christmas present for my son. I was able to get my hands on a second board recently so decided today to swap everything out to the second board. I got everything exchanged today, booted, loaded defaults, then flashed 3202. Loaded defaults and only configured boot settings and onboard devices and booted to Windows. Ran a few tests, shut down a few times and was able to post and boot normally. Loaded up some conservative RAM settings at 3600 and booted into Windows no problem. After shutting down, system refused to post. BIOS clear did not help, had to recover BIOS again in order to post. This is the most frustrating system I have ever had to deal with. I'm starting to wonder if the CPU is actually defective. But I would expect errors and problems in Windows if that were the case.


----------



## koji

These are my current settings. (updated edit: had to remove manual PBO limits to get them occt stable)

@anr11 I'm also running 4 sticks, might be worth checking out what I'm doing. Your stuff sounds broken though... :-/


----------



## anr11

Thanks. I'll check it out. If something's broken it would pretty much have to be either CPU or RAM at this point. But if either were in such bad shape as to cause BIOS corruption I would expect BSODs and data corruption. But I haven't had a single instance of either. I have a 5900x still unopened that was going to go into the second board and into my own system. I may try it but I think I'll try a different set of RAM first.


----------



## anr11

koji said:


> These are my current settings. (updated edit: had to remove manual PBO limits to get them occt stable)
> 
> @anr11 I'm also running 4 sticks, might be worth checking out what I'm doing. Your stuff sounds broken though... :-/


Loaded your settings 1:1 and booted into Windows. Ran some tests and was getting awesome performance. I'll bet you're enjoying that config😉. Let Realbench run for fifteen minutes too as well as running it's benchmark a few times. Maintained full stability throughout. Shut system down and.... couldn't start it again🤬 my thinking now is it's either the GPU or PSU. I've got a 3700X, 16 gb RAM (also B-die) and a different GPU installed now in the first board and am about to do test it in this config, same PSU, so if the problems continue it looks like I'll be ordering a new PSU.


----------



## anr11

That didn't take long at all. Looks like the PSU is the problem. Seasonic Prime Titanium 850 not quite 4 years old so should still be under warranty. Not waiting for them to repair it though. Out of curiosity, which PSU's are everyone else here using with this board?


----------



## koji

anr11 said:


> That didn't take long at all. Looks like the PSU is the problem. Seasonic Prime Titanium 850 not quite 4 years old so should still be under warranty. Not waiting for them to repair it though. Out of curiosity, which PSU's are everyone else here using with this board?


Ah glad you figured it out man! I'm running a seasonic prime gx850 myself but I guess you're not inclined to go with another seasonic psu.


----------



## anr11

koji said:


> Ah glad you figured it out man! I'm running a seasonic prime gx850 myself but I guess you're not inclined to go with another seasonic psu.


I hope that it's the PSU. If it's not then I ended up with two defective boards, which the chances I think of that happening would be pretty low. I'm not averse to another Seasonic. If they aren't good then I don't know what else would be. I'm having difficulty finding any availability for PSU's 850W and up though. Looks like it's a bad time to need one.


----------



## patrickisfrench

anr11 said:


> That didn't take long at all. Looks like the PSU is the problem. Seasonic Prime Titanium 850 not quite 4 years old so should still be under warranty. Not waiting for them to repair it though. Out of curiosity, which PSU's are everyone else here using with this board?


Seasonic PRIME PX-1000, 1000W 80+ Platinum been using this since my 8086k build. Solid, reliable, handles overclocks just fine. 12 year warranty.


----------



## anr11

I have been using this one since 2017 with no problems. That's one of the reasons I didn't immediately suspect the PSU.


----------



## FlyInfinity

anr11 said:


> I have been using this one since 2017 with no problems. That's one of the reasons I didn't immediately suspect the PSU.


I had a prime titanium 850 go bad on me a couple of years ago where it would not switch on. The only way to get it working was to push the button on the back that changes the fanless mode and leave it like that. Maybe that will work for you temporarily. I used mine that way during the rma process.


----------



## anr11

Yeah, I've tried that. Makes no difference unfortunately.


----------



## coelacanth

I was looking at Device Manager and there was an unknown device related to Realtek. It seems this happens whether you download the Realtek drivers from the ASUS support page or from Realtek (I installed the audio drivers from the Realtek website, not from ASUS).

Some quick searching lead me to this post.






X570 C8 Dark Hero Missing A-Volute Sound driver solution


Hi folks, Wanted to report that after installing the Realtek drivers available on the support page for the Dark Hero, I was left with an "unknown device" in Device Manager (would only appear after installing the driver). I decided to notify Asus AU support about this issue, and was...



rog.asus.com





If anyone else is having this issue, you can download the Realtek Audio Drivers for ASUS ROG SS3-DTS motherboards from the link below (original post found here: [DRIVERS] Realtek Audio (MB | Intel 2xx/3xx/4xx/5xx & AMD 3xx/4xx/5xx))

*Realtek Audio Drivers (UAD - ASUS ROG SS3-DTS MB)* :
Drivers : 6.0.9091.1 WHQL [28/12/2020]
*Third Party Drivers* :
SS3|SSVM Extension Driver : 1.3.11.0 WHQL [31/08/2020]
SS3|SSVM VAD Media Driver : 10.38.41.588 WHQL [06/08/2019]
SS3 APO SoftwareComponent Driver : 3.1.0.0 WHQL [02/11/2020]
DTSX Ultra/DTS SU Extension Driver : 1.1.63.0 WHQL [18/11/2020]
DTS APO4x Service SoftwareComponent Driver : 1.6.4.0 WHQL [08/10/2020]
DTS APO4x Core SoftwareComponent|SoftwareDevice Driver : 1.6.8.0 WHQL [13/11/2020]\

Download Link:








File on MEGA







mega.nz





Unzip the file and install the inf file located in the ThirdParty\SS3\OEM_INF_Media_-_ASUS folder (Install by right clicking on the inf and selecting install).

Once installed, the unknown device now shows as Sonic Studio Virtual Mixer.


----------



## obscurehifi

Has anyone here with a 5000 Ryzen upgraded from the ASUS Tuf Gaming Plus x570 Mobo? Do you feel the upgrade was worth it? I have a Dark Hero on back order but wasn't sure about making the change, since the Tuf Plus is actually running quite well for me with my 5800x. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## frellingfahrbot

Speaking of audio drivers. Anyone else have DTS APO4x Service crashing at every startup? I don't get an actual error but when checking for any WHEA errors I saw that it seems to crash at every start.


----------



## menko2

Help please...

I just installed my Dark Hero with a 5800x and I I can't read the temps of the cpu cores with any program.

I put a fresh windows 10 install with the lastest drivers, beta bios and program I use always.

I tried Hwinfo and others that I use normally with no luck.

Any idea what it can be?


----------



## SimonCN

Maybe try Afterburner 4.6.3 Beta 4?


----------



## menko2

SimonCN said:


> Maybe try Afterburner 4.6.3 Beta 4?


Nothing with afterburner as well.

And I can't roll back to a non-beta bios. The board doesn't admit to older bios.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

menko2 said:


> Nothing with afterburner as well.
> 
> And I can't roll back to a non-beta bios. The board doesn't admit to older bios.


I just ordered one of these boards for5900x.
It says this on the support page:
"This Beta BIOS can only be reversed by BIOS Flashback.
Before running the BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C8DH.CAP) using BIOSRenamer "

So I'd say you'll have to use BIOS flashback to rollback to the non beta BIOS.


----------



## anr11

Is Ryzen Master reporting temps? As for flashing an older BIOS, as stated in the previous post, use flashback. In fact, it's the recommended way (from Asus reps) to fash period.


----------



## bhoot

Hello. Can someone tell me how I can export the BIOS settings into a text file?


----------



## menko2

schoolofmonkey said:


> I just ordered one of these boards for5900x.
> It says this on the support page:
> "This Beta BIOS can only be reversed by BIOS Flashback.
> Before running the BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C8DH.CAP) using BIOSRenamer "
> 
> So I'd say you'll have to use BIOS flashback to rollback to the non beta BIOS.


I have tried the flashback tool without any luck. I have been trying for some hours now.


----------



## xeizo

menko2 said:


> I have tried the flashback tool without any luck. I have been trying for some hours now.


DO you use a USB memory in FAT32 format and did you put the bios file there and renamed it? Did you turn on show hidden files/show file extensions in Windows Explorer, otherwise you could have dual file endings. DO you turn off the PC and push the Flashback button for 3 seconds, with the USB memory in the right USB port(outlined with a stripe)? The button should start to flash slowly, it will take ca 3 minutes and then it will turn off. Now you can start the PC, it will do training so it can take 2 minutes before it boots. Did you do all this?


----------



## menko2

xeizo said:


> DO you use a USB memory in FAT32 format and did you put the bios file there and renamed it? Did you turn on show hidden files in Windows Explorer, otherwise you could have dual file endings. DO you turn off the PC and push the Flashback button for 3 seconds, with the USB memory in the right USB port(outlined with a stripe)? The button should start to flash slowly, it will take ca 3 minutes and then it will turn off. Now you can start the PC, it will do training so it can take 2 minutes before it boots. Did you do all this?


Thank you for the help man.

Yes i did do everything that you mention and many more things I have tried.

The flashback seems the only way and I got the lights flashing for a 10 seconds aprox. Then the light stays still. File renamed, flashed to FAT32, tried two different older bios, pc is off,.. I mean I'm not doing anything wrong the more I read about it but something is not quite right. My usb drive only had this file. Format and copy the renamed file bios.

I'm out of ideas.


----------



## xeizo

menko2 said:


> Thank you for the help man.
> 
> Yes i did do everything that you mention and many more things I have tried.
> 
> The flashback seems the only way and I got the lights flashing for a 10 seconds aprox. Then the light stays still. File renamed, flashed to FAT32, tried two different older bios, pc is off,.. I mean I'm not doing anything wrong the more I read about it but something is not quite right. My usb drive only had this file. Format and copy the renamed file bios.
> 
> I'm out of ideas.


I've heard of people having to try up to five different USB sticks before finding one compatible, the safest bets looks to be older ones only USB 2.0 and with small capacity

I use a old 128MB stick on one of my PC:s.

The light standing still is a code for failure to flash, if working it should blink all the time until it goes out.


----------



## Emmett

Hello,
Using this board with a 5950X. I am using the feature to run 4.5 Both CCX at 45A detection, I show single thread core hitting 5050 how would I go about boosting the single core use?

Coming from INTEL, this is new to me.


----------



## Chili195

Emmett said:


> Hello,
> Using this board with a 5950X. I am using the feature to run 4.5 Both CCX at 45A detection, I show single thread core hitting 5050 how would I go about boosting the single core use?
> 
> Coming from INTEL, this is new to me.


I would enable Precision Boost Override, set it to Motherboard limits and play around with the various settings that are available. You can manually set the limits for PPT, EDC and TDC and see how it changes your performance. It's more about finding the perfect balance for your chip.

Use Curve Optimiser to undervolt your cores to achieve higher boost frequency. Perhaps try all core -10 and see how stable it is and take it from there. Then you can tweak this out per core but that is a patient process.

However, when verifying your results ensure you test performance and benchmarks to see if you are improving. Looking solely at the clock speed can be misleading.

You probably want to disable your Manual and DOS OC while you find the best settings and then combine them together.

This video helped me understand it a lot (although I though the initial guidance was a bit ambitious).


----------



## Emmett

Chili195,

Thank you! I will take a look at video, So CO is the better way to go it seems I will read up more on this.
As it is now, I am getting just about 11700 with CB 20.

CPUZ 693 single 13047 multi

Thanks again!


----------



## Chili195

Emmett said:


> Chili195,
> 
> Thank you! I will take a look at video, So CO is the better way to go it seems I will read up more on this.
> As it is now, I am getting just about 11700 with CB 20.
> 
> CPUZ 693 single 13047 multi
> 
> Thanks again!



No problem. Just to give you an idea with my 5900X I had an out of the box R20 performance of 626. PBO with default settings actually dropped this to 619 but with a bit of tweaking got me up to 645. 

I'd also investigate multicore performance as well as you experiment. Personally I've found it meeting the performance of Manual OC so I've not bothered with the latter.


----------



## anr11

Finally was able to get a new PSU and the boot problems have stopped so we are back in business. Now to start tweaking...


----------



## DarkrReign2049

bhoot said:


> Hello. Can someone tell me how I can export the BIOS settings into a text file?


Under the Tools section go to "Asus User Profile" then "Load/Save Profile from/to USB Drive" at the bottom then choose your USB drive and hit Ctrl+F2.


----------



## gymleader91

Does anyone have a Dark Rock 4 (non Pro) able to comment on RAM clearance for slots 2 and 4? Don't mind about slot 1.


----------



## xeizo

gymleader91 said:


> Does anyone have a Dark Rock 4 (non Pro) able to comment on RAM clearance for slots 2 and 4? Don't mind about slot 1.


Don't have the exact numbers, but I've used it with HyperX RGB memory with no problems


----------



## gymleader91

xeizo said:


> Don't have the exact numbers, but I've used it with HyperX RGB memory with no problems


That's good enough. Thanks.


----------



## glnn_23

menko2 said:


> Thank you for the help man.
> 
> Yes i did do everything that you mention and many more things I have tried.
> 
> The flashback seems the only way and I got the lights flashing for a 10 seconds aprox. Then the light stays still. File renamed, flashed to FAT32, tried two different older bios, pc is off,.. I mean I'm not doing anything wrong the more I read about it but something is not quite right. My usb drive only had this file. Format and copy the renamed file bios.
> 
> I'm out of ideas.


I have had this problem with a usb stick. Solved by using DiskPart to format the drive.


----------



## markilemarquis

Please help,

I just got this board and for some reason am unable to install most of its drivers off the Asus website (LAN, Wireless, Realtek Audio, Bluetooth, Software & Utility, Sata).
I can download the driver folders to my pc and extract the files using Windows extractor tools, but when I click on the Asus setup icon to install nothing happens.
If I right-click on the Asus setup icon, go to properties and tick the “Run this program in compatibility mode” box in the compatibility tab I get the following message: “_Does not support this Operating System: WNT_10.0P_64_”. Oddly enough, there is no Windows 10 version listed in the compatibility menu, it's only Windows 8 or previous.
My OS is Windows 10 Home 64-Bit 20H2 (October 2020 Update) Full Retail Version which I installed via USB stick.

I've tried to down the drivers using the following fixes which seemed obvious but have all been unsuccessful:

Cleared cookie cache using CCleaner
Disabled my ad-blocker
Disabled Windows firewall via my anti-virus (Kaspersky Total Security 2021). From what I can see, Kaspersky doesn't appear to be causing the issue.
Tried downloading the drivers using different search engines (Google Chrome, Microsoft Edge). My default search engine is Mozilla Firefox.

Oddly enough, I was able to download and install Asus Armoury Crate and Aura Creator from Asus's DH support page without any problems. And I also downloaded the AM4 Chipset driver direct from AMD's website and the latest NVIDIA Geforce RTX driver with no issue.

My system specs are:
CPU: Ryzen 9 5900x
RAM: G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC 64GB (4x16GB) DDR4
GPU: EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 FTW3 Ultra
PSU: Super Flower Leadex Platinum Special Edition 80+ 1000W
AIO: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 420mm
SSDs: Samsung 980 Pro 1TB & Samsung 970 Evo Plus 2TB

I installed the latest Bios (3202 Beta Version) via USB stick and made the following tweeks during set up:

Under the Extreme Tweeker settings, in the AI Overclock Tuner tab, enabled "D.O.C.P."
Under the Advanced settings, in the Onboard Devices tab, set PCIEx16_1 Mode to "GEN 4" (for EVGA Geforce RTX 3080 GPU), M.2_1 Link Mode to "Gen 4' (for SAMSUNG 980 Pro SSD), and M.2_2 Link Mode to "Gen 3" (for SAMSUNG 970 EVO PLUS SSD). Also set the SATA configuration mode to "AHCI".
Under the Monitor settings, in the CPU Fan Speed tab, selected "ignore" (because I am using a 420mm aio to cool the CPU).
Would greatly appreciate any advice and help. Thanks


----------



## coelacanth

markilemarquis said:


> Please help,
> 
> I just got this board and for some reason am unable to install most of its drivers off the Asus website (LAN, Wireless, Realtek Audio, Bluetooth, Software & Utility, Sata).
> I can download the driver folders to my pc and extract the files using Windows extractor tools, but when I click on the Asus setup icon to install nothing happens.
> If I right-click on the Asus setup icon, go to properties and tick the “Run this program in compatibility mode” box in the compatibility tab I get the following message: “_Does not support this Operating System: WNT_10.0P_64_”. Oddly enough, there is no Windows 10 version listed in the compatibility menu, it's only Windows 8 or previous.
> My OS is Windows 10 Home 64-Bit 20H2 (October 2020 Update) Full Retail Version which I installed via USB stick.
> 
> I've tried to down the drivers using the following fixes which seemed obvious but have all been unsuccessful:
> 
> Cleared cookie cache using CCleaner
> Disabled my ad-blocker
> Disabled Windows firewall via my anti-virus (Kaspersky Total Security 2021). From what I can see, Kaspersky doesn't appear to be causing the issue.
> Tried downloading the drivers using different search engines (Google Chrome, Microsoft Edge). My default search engine is Mozilla Firefox.
> 
> Oddly enough, I was able to download and install Asus Armoury Crate and Aura Creator from Asus's DH support page without any problems. And I also downloaded the AM4 Chipset driver direct from AMD's website and the latest NVIDIA Geforce RTX driver with no issue.
> 
> My system specs are:
> CPU: Ryzen 9 5900x
> RAM: G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC 64GB (4x16GB) DDR4
> GPU: EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 FTW3 Ultra
> PSU: Super Flower Leadex Platinum Special Edition 80+ 1000W
> AIO: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 420mm
> SSDs: Samsung 980 Pro 1TB & Samsung 970 Evo Plus 2TB
> 
> I installed the latest Bios (3202 Beta Version) via USB stick and made the following tweeks during set up:
> 
> Under the Extreme Tweeker settings, in the AI Overclock Tuner tab, enabled "D.O.C.P."
> Under the Advanced settings, in the Onboard Devices tab, set PCIEx16_1 Mode to "GEN 4" (for EVGA Geforce RTX 3080 GPU), M.2_1 Link Mode to "Gen 4' (for SAMSUNG 980 Pro SSD), and M.2_2 Link Mode to "Gen 3" (for SAMSUNG 970 EVO PLUS SSD). Also set the SATA configuration mode to "AHCI".
> Under the Monitor settings, in the CPU Fan Speed tab, selected "ignore" (because I am using a 420mm aio to cool the CPU).
> Would greatly appreciate any advice and help. Thanks


Can you download all of the drivers off of the other websites and install those, e.g. get the Intel LAN driver from the Intel site, the Realtek LAN driver from the Realtek site, the audio driver from Realtek, the chipset driver from AMD?

That's what I did and did not have any issues. Doing it this way you get the latest and greatest drivers as well. ASUS' website usually is a bit behind on driver versions.


----------



## markilemarquis

Also, for anyone who is trying to mount the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 420mm Rev. 3 on the Dark Hero, I can confirm that it's a real struggle. The 4 longer screws from the Rev. 2 mounting kit which Arctic customer service kindly sent me did not fit the Rev. 3 brackets, and the shorter Rev. 3 screws that did fit the brackets failed to elevate them high enough to clear the capacitors on the CPU socket. It took my brother and I over two hours of trial and error before we were finally able to improvise a solution by using some spare screws and rubber spacers from the Dark Hero's accessories that we supported with four washers from the aio kit to secure the pump in place. The screws and spacers from the DH only worked with two of the brackets provided. The cooler now seems to be working fine and will hopefully live up to expectations. But it was such a hassle to mount that most novice builders would have probably given up in frustration and returned the unit. Attached are some pics (my case is the Fractal Design Meshify 2 XL):


----------



## markilemarquis

coelacanth said:


> Can you download all of the drivers off of the other websites and install those, e.g. get the Intel LAN driver from the Intel site, the Realtek LAN driver from the Realtek site, the audio driver from Realtek, the chipset driver from AMD?
> 
> That's what I did and did not have any issues. Doing it this way you get the latest and greatest drivers as well. ASUS' website usually is a bit behind on driver versions.


Excellent idea. I should have thought of that before! I will try it and report back.


----------



## OCmember

Are the website drivers newer or better than the ones provided by windows update?


----------



## bhoot

Hey. Build below. I am DH BIOS 3202. It's been stable for me, but then again I am not doing much in terms of OC/tweaking.

Case. Phanteks 719 (6x 140mm + 4x 120mm fans)
CPU. AMD 5950X (Watercool all copper block)
Mobo. Asus Dark Hero X570
RAM: G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3600 F4-3600C16D-32GTZR
GPU: MSI 2080Ti (EKWB Acetal block)
PSU. Corsair AX1600i
WC Loop. Watercool MO-RA3 140 Pro, 4x200mm Noctua's, EKWB Dual serial D5s, 240mm res.
BIOS text extract attached. I am an AMD newbie, its been all Intel for over a decade.
I've configured the DOCP settings manually and verified they are exactly the same via ZenTimings. Capped thermals to 76c as temps were very high but raw clocks was the same as at 76c.
*Can someone tell me how I can go about getting the CPU to its best 24/7 state?*


----------



## markilemarquis

coelacanth said:


> Can you download all of the drivers off of the other websites and install those, e.g. get the Intel LAN driver from the Intel site, the Realtek LAN driver from the Realtek site, the audio driver from Realtek, the chipset driver from AMD?
> 
> That's what I did and did not have any issues. Doing it this way you get the latest and greatest drivers as well. ASUS' website usually is a bit behind on driver versions.


Thank you so much for your advice @coelacanth. I went and downloaded the Intel driver & support assistant tool and somehow this activated my pc's ability to download all the drivers on the DH's Asus support page.


----------



## rowo

I only downloaded the nvidia and chipset driver from their homapages, everything else did windows update. But i cannot mange to install windows update "KB4598242", it fails @ 100% everytime...
Also i didnt set the link modes to gen4, they are @ auto, should i set it?


----------



## zAnimal

markilemarquis said:


> Also, for anyone who is trying to mount the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 420mm Rev. 3 on the Dark Hero, I can confirm that it's a real struggle. The 4 longer screws from the Rev. 2 mounting kit which Arctic customer service kindly sent me did not fit the Rev. 3 brackets


I built a system with the Prime x570-Pro, and had similar issues. The person I was building for ended up changing their mind, and I used an x570 Tomahawk instead. I did have Arctic send me the old mounting system from Rev 2, with the screws AND brackets, but since I switched out the boards for that particular build, I didn't really look at it too closely, since I didn't need them anymore, it fit the Rev 3 mount just fine. 

NOW, I'm building my system, and have the same exact cooler/case you do, and the Dark Hero...If I use the old brackets/screws from rev 2 will I be good, or will I need to use some sort of rubber washer to raise it up a bit to clear those capacitors still? I haven't opened the box yet, as I'm still on the fence whether or not to use it, or another Tomahawk I have floating around...you say those washers are in there though?


----------



## AStaUK

Installed the Arctic Liquid Freezer II with my DH at the weekend. Arctic had kindly sent me the Rev3 brackets but I found I couldn't use it as at least one the screws seemed to be cross threaded, I ended up using the original mounting bracket/screws and didn't have any problems at all with fitting the mounting block, the hardest thing I found was holding the CPU bracket in place whilst trying to screw the mount in place.

Looking at markilemarquis he appears to have the brackets that fits to the CPU block upside down which may explain the difficulties he was having. I've attached a picture of the bracket fitted to my board.


----------



## zAnimal

HA, good eye there! His brackets are definitely upside down, lol.

So you're using the Rev 2 mount system then, right on. Thanks for the info.


----------



## markilemarquis

zAnimal said:


> I built a system with the Prime x570-Pro, and had similar issues. The person I was building for ended up changing their mind, and I used an x570 Tomahawk instead. I did have Arctic send me the old mounting system from Rev 2, with the screws AND brackets, but since I switched out the boards for that particular build, I didn't really look at it too closely, since I didn't need them anymore, it fit the Rev 3 mount just fine.
> 
> NOW, I'm building my system, and have the same exact cooler/case you do, and the Dark Hero...If I use the old brackets/screws from rev 2 will I be good, or will I need to use some sort of rubber washer to raise it up a bit to clear those capacitors still? I haven't opened the box yet, as I'm still on the fence whether or not to use it, or another Tomahawk I have floating around...you say those washers are in there though?


Whoops, AStaUK is right. I mounted the brackets upside down without noticing. I was so frustrated about the screws not fitting the brackets that I failed to notice. What I ended up doing was placing some of the washers from the Arctic Rev. 3 kit which are normally used with the aio screws at the top of the case as a base on each of the CPU socket holes. Then I added some spare black rubber spacers from the Dark Hero's accessories to raise the brackets high enough so they wouldn't touch the capacitors. Finally, I used some of the black screws from the Dark Hero kit to fix the brackets in place. I'm not sure why but I couldn't get the four longer screws from Rev.2 kit to fit any of the brackets in my Rev.3 kit.


----------



## AStaUK

The 4 longer screws should be the ones you need, they screw into the bracket that comes with the DH. I wasn't impressed with the Rev3 mounting kit, I didn't feel like it held the bracket in place securely so I reverted to the Rev2 mount. The hardest part was keeping the rear bracket in place so you can screw down with the CPU block, in the end I used a small to hold the bracket in place and laid the case down.

Take a look at this if you've not already seen it, Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 Installation Guide.


----------



## markilemarquis

AStaUK said:


> The 4 longer screws should be the ones you need, they screw into the bracket that comes with the DH. I wasn't impressed with the Rev3 mounting kit, I didn't feel like it held the bracket in place securely so I reverted to the Rev2 mount. The hardest part was keeping the rear bracket in place so you can screw down with the CPU block, in the end I used a small to hold the bracket in place and laid the case down.
> 
> Take a look at this if you've not already seen it, Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 Installation Guide.


Hey AStaUK, thanks for your reply. My problem was that this was the first Arctic aio I purchased and didn't have any of the Rev.2 mounting kit or accessories. All I had was the 4 longer screws from Rev.2 which Arctic sent me and the Rev.3 kit which came with the unit.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

The full coverage EK block is the way to go.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Man, had this motherboard fully ordered and then received the dreaded "order voided" email.

Really like the fact this board doesn't have a chipset fan, but seems this board is hard to come by right now.

Was able to order a 5600X yesterday (with the idea I'd get a 5900X when things get normal and repurpose the 5600X).


----------



## ComingStorm

Any recommendations for fclk on this board with my 5950x? Is 2x16GB b-die 3800/C16/1800 fclk respectable or do yall think I could be doing a lot better? I can do 1866 FCLK (though I didn't test stability) but 1900 is a 07 post error forcing a bios reset with 3102 bios.


----------



## rowo

ComingStorm said:


> Any recommendations for fclk on this board with my 5950x? Is 2x16GB b-die 3800/C16/1800 fclk respectable or do yall think I could be doing a lot better? I can do 1866 FCLK (though I didn't test stability) but 1900 is a 07 post error forcing a bios reset with 3102 bios.


I have the same board and cpu. 1866fclk is stable, 1900 is 07 post error, 1933 and 1966 work (with whea errors in hwinfo, but no bluescreens or reboots) and 2000 fclk work if i increase the soc and the pll voltage (also with whea errors in hwinfo). It's really strange that 1900 wont boot but higher does. So try to go higher.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

So I finally got my 5900x/Dark Hero setup.
Is it worth updating to the latest 3202 BIOS, any issues, it's still running the BIOS it came with (2601).


----------



## trainplane3

schoolofmonkey said:


> So I finally got my 5900x/Dark Hero setup.
> Is it worth updating to the latest 3202 BIOS, any issues, it's still running the BIOS it came with (2601).


It looks like 3204 just came out a few hours ago. Wondering if it's truly stable enough since it's not a beta release.


----------



## OCmember

It's in Beta for the Aorus Xtreme (F33a) I installed it in my/that board and it's dog crap. Memory latency went up. Felt bad with gaming


----------



## ComingStorm

So i haven't been able to get my Dark Hero's USB Gen 2 header to work. I have an NZXT H710 case and when I plug in the Gen 2 header, none of the Front USB ports function at all. The Gen1 header works but it's of course at half bandwidth of gen 2. Has anyone else run into any issues with the gen2 header? Does Asus do Advance RMA's on these boards?

Edit: it took a month but I got NZXT to send me a replacement front USB assembly, but it's not working either so it seems the port on my board is bad..


----------



## markilemarquis

schoolofmonkey said:


> So I finally got my 5900x/Dark Hero setup.
> Is it worth updating to the latest 3202 BIOS, any issues, it's still running the BIOS it came with (2601).


I'm running the 3202 BIOS Beta Version with no problems. Perhaps you might want to consider waiting a couple days before installing Version 3204 just to make sure there aren't any major bugs or problems like @OCmember has pointed out for the Xtreme's bios.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

markilemarquis said:


> I'm running the 3202 BIOS Beta Version with no problems. Perhaps you might want to consider waiting a couple days before installing Version 3204 just to make sure there aren't any major bugs or problems like @OCmember has pointed out for the Xtreme's bios.


Too late, I installed it last night, lost a few points in Cinebench.

Top 2 scores were run with the default 2601 BIOS, new score is with 3204.
Same setup, all I did was set DOCP on my 3600Mhz 16-19-19-39 GSkill ram (4x8GB).
Cleared CMOS with BIOS update.


----------



## OCmember

@ComingStorm Looks like it's time for an RMA, unfortunately.


----------



## ComingStorm

OCmember said:


> @ComingStorm Looks like it's time for an RMA, unfortunately.


I got it to work! I found out that the H710's Gen 2 cable is only connected to the single Front USB-C port, and not all the ports like I thought it was. NZXT's documentation is absolutely awful so it makes no mention of this, it just lists Gen 1 and Gen2 support. What threw me off is some motherboards only have Gen 1 or Gen 2 and not both, so I thought NZXT included both to support either. I was going to build with an X570 ACE WS board which only had Gen 1. Anyway when I plugged both cables into both headers, all the ports function as they should. 

The funny thing is, NZXT sent me a replacement front USB assembly, because they never asked any questions at all about how I had it setup and I made it clear I was using one cable or the other, not both.


----------



## AStaUK

What temperatures are you guys seeing for the chipset, mine's on 60c and doesn't seem to budge.


----------



## OCmember

@AStaUK I have a quiet 140mm fan blowing over my passively cooled GPU and it keeps the MB Chipset cool also.. 28*c


----------



## AStaUK

That's a lot lower than I would have guessed, even with my case fans on max the lowest it goes is 55c at present. Although I do currently have an 2080Ti which is blow hot air right on top of it.


----------



## OCmember

You might have more devices using PCIe 4.0?


----------



## coelacanth

AStaUK said:


> What temperatures are you guys seeing for the chipset, mine's on 60c and doesn't seem to budge.


I have two Gen 4 NVME SSDs. Chipset voltage per HWInfo is 1.184V. At idle temps are in the high 40s to low 50s C, under gaming load mid 60s C.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok so I did a reboot and had a green Q-LED stay on, the machine booted fine.
I had to shutdown the system and power it back on to get rid of it.

Anyone seen that before?


----------



## rowo

What threshold should i set for the oc switcher?
Most people are setting it to 45A like "der8auer" in his review of this feature. When i set it to this, i notice, that my CPU switches constantly modes when i'm gaming, is this supposed to be like this? Or should i set it higher then?


----------



## ComingStorm

I could be missing something but 45A seems extremely low to me. My 5950X bounces between 20 and 80A just running a few firefox windows. Pretty much any game uses more than 45A no matter what. Hopefully he revisits that number at some point and at least offers some justification for it because I can't see any myself either.


----------



## drnilly007

Anyone have an issue with CPU fan not being recognized?


----------



## drnilly007

AStaUK said:


> What temperatures are you guys seeing for the chipset, mine's on 60c and doesn't seem to budge.


Also what’s your ambient and case airflow


----------



## drnilly007

schoolofmonkey said:


> Ok so I did a reboot and had a green Q-LED stay on, the machine booted fine.
> I had to shutdown the system and power it back on to get rid of it.
> 
> Anyone seen that before?


I’ve seen an orange one by the front usb header


----------



## Korennya

So how's 3404 been treating everyone? I Just got my 5950x today and still have 3003 (shipped with that bios on the dark). Only been up about an hour. Have memory up to 3600 (that was as high as the 3950x would go with 4 sticks of dual rank in it (64gb)). Was thinking about trying for higher but I just got a random restart. Hoping a little more soc voltage will cure that. That's what the 3950x needed in this dark board to keep stable. 1.1 soc.

Wondering it stabilty/voltages would be better on 3404.


----------



## drnilly007

From what I’ve heard people are getting less performance although small loss, but haven’t heard of anyone getting more performance


----------



## OCmember

@Korennya I think you are referring to 3204, and I noticed a reduction in memory latency with it across on my X570 Xtreme board which is on the same AGESA, 1.2.0.0


----------



## Korennya

Sorry, yes.. 3204. I did end up switching to it over the weekend. With 3003 I was getting idle restarts. It would happen randomly sometimes 5 mins after boot, sometimes an hour. It's only been a day since being on 3204 and I hate to jinx it, but 24 hours continues with no restarts. Running same memory timings as before, this time I was able to leave all the soc voltages on auto and it was just fine with it. 5950 seems more forgiving than the 3950 with memory. Only negative i've noticed so far is a loss in frequency. On 3003 it would regularly hit 5050 on stock settings. No PBO, nothing.. just the memory set at 3600. Now with everything the same it hits 5000 even. But more often than not it prefers 4975. With Hwinfo open over a long period. I would see 5050 on the top performings, and 4800 was the lowest out of the 16. Now the lowest is 4775. So all the cores were effected in the minor speed reduction. Granted it's 25-50 hz. I'd trade 50 hrz for stablity any day, so 3204 seems like a win so far for me. I'm hoping that when I turn on PBO the number will go back up to where they were or a little further. Seems like a decent chip so far. The slowest core on this one is matched for the fastest core on my old 3950x


----------



## Rhadamanthys

ComingStorm said:


> I could be missing something but 45A seems extremely low to me. My 5950X bounces between 20 and 80A just running a few firefox windows. Pretty much any game uses more than 45A no matter what. Hopefully he revisits that number at some point and at least offers some justification for it because I can't see any myself either.


Are you sure you're looking at the right value? Corresponding one in HWinfo is named CPU Core Current (SVI2 TFN). I was looking at CPU EDC before and that gave me a wrong impression. Anyway, I'm still at a loss about what to set it to. I've tried the recommended way but I can't quite figure it out. Guess one could get there simply by experimenting, though.


----------



## majestynl

Last bios 3204 working great over here. Definitely better then 3202. Got lots of WHEA errors there, even with light OC/Stock.

Just dialed in a PBO OC, -20 all cores, 200mhz, 10x etc;


MC @ 4875-4900mhz
SC @ 5150mhz

Was running a stability test for an hour without any issue. Temps where hovering around 74c.

Then suddenly when I was scrolling through Hwinfo the system restarted and got a post message saying: CPU over-temperature error!

How the hell with 74c ?? Is there any limit or bug in this bios ? Someone had similar issue ?


----------



## OCmember

Does our board have the HPET setting somewhere in the bios?

I've looked several times and I still cannot find it.. unless it's not there?


----------



## polyh3dron

majestynl said:


> Last bios 3204 working great over here. Definitely better then 3202. Got lots of WHEA errors there, even with light OC/Stock.
> 
> Just dialed in a PBO OC, -20 all cores, 200mhz, 10x etc;
> 
> 
> MC @ 4875-4900mhz
> SC @ 5150mhz
> 
> Was running a stability test for an hour without any issue. Temps where hovering around 74c.
> 
> Then suddenly when I was scrolling through Hwinfo the system restarted and got a post message saying: CPU over-temperature error!
> 
> How the hell with 74c ?? Is there any limit or bug in this bios ? Someone had similar issue ?


I'm getting lots of over temp errors when restarting mine.


----------



## majestynl

polyh3dron said:


> I'm getting lots of over temp errors when restarting mine.


Randomly ??

I have manually set the temp limit to 90c @ the PBO section. Let's see if this helps!


----------



## majestynl

Hm this temp warning issue is probably a bug in the bios. Saw a post on the CH7 thread.









ROG Crosshair VII overclocking thread


New version of chipset drivers is up sadly need to reboot NOOOOOO ;) There u can see temps of my 3080 under water with max temps on mem when minimg. Thats before new pumop thats next to me and before liquid metal and pads upgrade.




www.overclock.net


----------



## phillyman36

Juts curious does anyone feel at time their system lags or has any sort of latency at times? Best way I can explain it is if im looking at Amazon review and i try to use the drop down menu to switch from relevant to date posted reviews it take a second to click it. Just seems sometimes it may take my system an extra second for somethings. Not all the time but enough for me to notice it.


----------



## OCmember

@phillyman36 What's your windows timers at? And is HPET enabled in bios?.. which I'm trying to find in this boards bios.. oof


----------



## phillyman36

@


OCmember said:


> @phillyman36 What's your windows timers at? And is HPET enabled in bios?.. which I'm trying to find in this boards bios.. oof


Sorry I have no idea. Im looking those up now.


----------



## xeizo

I suppose you should check your memory timings, in particular secondary and tertiary, they contribute a lot to the feel of snappiness in Windows. If you have left some memory settings on Auto in the bios, training sometimes chooses very high values for timings that easily can be tightened a lot.
I think all four of my Ryzens feels snappy, but I have spent some time tweaking memory.


----------



## phillyman36

I have memory set using docp. Timings are set 18-22-22-42 DDR4 3600 which is the correct timings for the G skill ram I have.


----------



## majestynl

phillyman36 said:


> I have memory set using docp. Timings are set 18-22-22-42 DDR4 3600 which is the correct timings for the G skill ram I have.


That's oke, would search more in the direction of:


GPU and the drivers
Display settings, Hz's etc.
Try different browsers. Reinstall browser. Could be a HW acceleration thing.
Last thing, reinstall windows!


----------



## Chili195

majestynl said:


> Last bios 3204 working great over here. Definitely better then 3202. Got lots of WHEA errors there, even with light OC/Stock.
> 
> Just dialed in a PBO OC, -20 all cores, 200mhz, 10x etc;
> 
> 
> MC @ 4875-4900mhz
> SC @ 5150mhz
> 
> Was running a stability test for an hour without any issue. Temps where hovering around 74c.
> 
> Then suddenly when I was scrolling through Hwinfo the system restarted and got a post message saying: CPU over-temperature error!
> 
> How the hell with 74c ?? Is there any limit or bug in this bios ? Someone had similar issue ?


My experience with this is the system is unstable and restarts. If the residual temperature during POST is high following the stress test then it gives an over temperature warning, although the temperature itself was not the reason for the restart. 

So I would look at the rest of your PBO settings for stability, I think the temperature warning is a red herring.

Do you have any WHEA errors when it restarts? Sometimes it can tell you which core was at fault.


----------



## majestynl

Chili195 said:


> My experience with this is the system is unstable and restarts. If the residual temperature during POST is high following the stress test then it gives an over temperature warning, although the temperature itself was not the reason for the restart.
> 
> So I would look at the rest of your PBO settings for stability, I think the temperature warning is a red herring.
> 
> Do you have any WHEA errors when it restarts? Sometimes it can tell you which core was at fault.


No WHEA errors, as told in a earlier post i have disabled CPU Temp Monitoring. No restart with temp warning seen after that.

CO -20 was a bit to much. Got it now on -15 without any restart!


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Anyone having the USB disconnects?


----------



## Korennya

JohnnyFlash said:


> Anyone having the USB disconnects?


I don’t think so? I only use a usb mouse/ keyboard and headset. They all seem to work okay. I only have one game that gives me weird trouble. World of warships. Every nite and then everything momentarily stops. But it’s everything. Video, audio, input. Only that game.


----------



## xeizo

phillyman36 said:


> I have memory set using docp. Timings are set 18-22-22-42 DDR4 3600 which is the correct timings for the G skill ram I have.


You didn't read what I wrote, _secondary_ and _tertiary_ timings, not _main_ timings. You have a lot of reading up to do. DOCP is usually busted, it's more of hello world I can boot thing if you want tuning you have to do tuning.


----------



## phillyman36

xeizo said:


> You didn't read what I wrote, _secondary_ and _tertiary_ timings, not _main_ timings. You have a lot of reading up to do. DOCP is usually busted, it's more of hello world I can boot thing if you want tuning you have to do tuning.


Thanks I didnt know there were secondary timings.


----------



## ComingStorm

JohnnyFlash said:


> Anyone having the USB disconnects?


Yes, though its pretty rare in normal usage and never seems to bother my mouse or keyboard. When running Prime95 USB flash drive disconnects/reconnects constantly.


----------



## Korennya

ComingStorm said:


> Yes, though its pretty rare in normal usage and never seems to bother my mouse or keyboard. When running Prime95 USB flash drive disconnects/reconnects constantly.


What bios are you two running? And which ports are dropping?


----------



## ComingStorm

Korennya said:


> What bios are you two running? And which ports are dropping?


I tried several Red back USB ports, including the *Gen1 front header. BIOS 3102.

*Edit: Sorry I meant Gen 1 front header, the Gen 2 is USB C only for my case and I didn't test that.


----------



## majestynl

Hero's are sleeping....zzz


----------



## Drawshot

JohnnyFlash said:


> Anyone having the USB disconnects?


I was with the mouse i had plugged into a front panel usb port which was connected to the USB1213 2.0 header. I disabled the USB selective suspend setting in the power settings, and turned off all the options to allow the computer to turn off USB hubs to conserve power in device manager. That seems to have solved the problem, or at least prevented it from happening for now.


----------



## Vesimas

Oh, at last i was able to buy a 5800x directly from amd, what do you suggest for the dark hero drivers? Asus or AMD?


----------



## Rhadamanthys

Chipset drivers get them from the AMD site. They're probably more up to date over there.


----------



## drnilly007

Korennya said:


> I don’t think so? I only use a usb mouse/ keyboard and headset. They all seem to work okay. I only have one game that gives me weird trouble. World of warships. Every nite and then everything momentarily stops. But it’s everything. Video, audio, input. Only that game.


Had my mouse disconnect and didnt until I plugged it back in. This is also after I installed 4000mhz ram and 2000 IF.

On another note my OS got corrupted when I tried to do a PBO undervolt and am not working on new install and image backups.

Anyone else get 4000mhz ram and 2000If working with PBO2 Id like to know your settings or any hints you can give. Im gonna be working on it soon.

Right now the ram is working Im on a fresh os install. Except Whea 19 errors in the log. Like every minute on APIC id 0 which i believe means the first core. 
*I currently have the cpu at stock. So it must be something to do with the IF setting. 
I have the SOC voltage set to 1.1v but with droop HWinfo reads 1.08v gonna work on getting that to solid 1.1 with some LLC attempts.
Then I put the VDDG voltages to 1.05v
I set DRAM voltage to 1.41 because HWinfo was reading out at 1.36ish volts
Problem with this is the errors are apparently from windows logs a cpu fault, and with these amd agesa "problems" maybe not tweakable to a point where I can even get it fault free, let alone work with pbo2


----------



## JohnnyFlash

drnilly007 said:


> Had my mouse disconnect and didnt until I plugged it back in. This is also after I installed 4000mhz ram and 2000 IF.
> 
> On another note my OS got corrupted when I tried to do a PBO undervolt and am not working on new install and image backups.
> 
> Anyone else get 4000mhz ram and 2000If working with PBO2 Id like to know your settings or any hints you can give. Im gonna be working on it soon.
> 
> Right now the ram is working Im on a fresh os install. Except Whea 19 errors in the log. Like every minute on APIC id 0 which i believe means the first core.
> *I currently have the cpu at stock. So it must be something to do with the IF setting.
> I have the SOC voltage set to 1.1v but with droop HWinfo reads 1.08v gonna work on getting that to solid 1.1 with some LLC attempts.
> Then I put the VDDG voltages to 1.05v
> I set DRAM voltage to 1.41 because HWinfo was reading out at 1.36ish volts
> Problem with this is the errors are apparently from windows logs a cpu fault, and with these amd agesa "problems" maybe not tweakable to a point where I can even get it fault free, let alone work with pbo2


Do you have errors bone stock? IF, RAM everything?


----------



## Bruizer

Could really use some help. I just purchased this memory set: G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZR - Newegg.com

I can't even get it stable at XMP 3600 w/ 1.4v DIMM. On bios 3003. Was running my previous memory (G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX - Newegg.com) at 3600 using ryzen calc safe timings stable.


----------



## the_real_7

Bruizer said:


> Could really use some help. I just purchased this memory set: G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZR - Newegg.com
> 
> I can't even get it stable at XMP 3600 w/ 1.4v DIMM. On bios 3003. Was running my previous memory (G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) AMD X370 / B350 Memory (Desktop Memory) Model F4-3200C14D-16GFX - Newegg.com) at 3600 using ryzen calc safe timings stable.
> 
> View attachment 2480813


I have same set same board passes stock settings easy , here is picture of settings except my bios is newer


----------



## Bruizer

What ram voltage are you running?


----------



## Korennya

Here's my timings. I'm running ram that's close to yours. 64GB of royals, but timings are pretty much identical. I haven't started tweaking anything yet really. Only had the 5950 for 3 weeks. I saw much improved stability on 3204 over 3003, though I did loose a little bit of max frequency. Ram voltage is at 1.35. Which is what these sticks call for at the rated 3600 speed.


----------



## Bruizer

Hm... I was able to lower the vdimm voltage to 1.375 and will keep playing with it. Guess I'm surprised this is taking more vsoc to run at 3600 with looser timings than my overclocked FlareX RAM was. So far this is requiring 1.1 on the VSOC vs the 1.05 of the FlareX at 3600. Granted one kit is dual rank/32gigs vs single rank/16gigs.

Here is what I was running my FlareX at with VSOC at 1.05 and VDIMM at 1.45:








I was hoping to push the new ram set to these timings which I figured would be a breeze but not so sure when I'm struggling to get stable at XMP:


----------



## Korennya

I don’t think it’s the ram. It’s the imc. From my experience so far with my 3950x. I started with 2x8 on that at 3600. It was able to do that at 0.950 soc. Going to 2x16 it needed 1.05 and when it went up to 4x16 I needed 1.12. This was all with the exact same memory timings and vdimm at 1.35v. The imc needs more voltage to handle the load it seems. 

when I moved to the 5950x , it needed 1.1 to be stable with the same 4 sticks and timings. Once I moved from 3003 to 3204 I was actually able to put soc voltages on auto and it’s been running 24/7 for 2 weeks that way. Auto put it at 1.09 drooping to 1.087


----------



## the_real_7

Bruizer said:


> What ram voltage are you running?


1.35 stock vdimm


----------



## Bart

Bruizer: I'm running that same kit right now on the Aorus Master, seems to run fine at 3800mhz at XMP timings. I manually set the voltage to 1.4V, just in case.


----------



## Bruizer

Bart said:


> Bruizer: I'm running that same kit right now on the Aorus Master, seems to run fine at 3800mhz at XMP timings. I manually set the voltage to 1.4V, just in case.


It's beginning to seem like I got a dud IMC on my 5900X. I updated the bios from 3003 to 3204 but didn't do anything to help.


----------



## Bart

Bruizer said:


> It's beginning to seem like I got a dud IMC on my 5900X. I updated the bios from 3003 to 3204 but didn't do anything to help.


Maybe you got a bum ram stick? If that stuff won't run XMP and you're leaving everything on auto, you might just have a bad stick.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Do we have a consensus on chipset drivers? AMD or Asus website?


----------



## Korennya

I use drivers from amd. Asus is quite slow to update those.


----------



## the_real_7

Bruizer said:


> It's beginning to seem like I got a dud IMC on my 5900X. I updated the bios from 3003 to 3204 but didn't do anything to help.


Even though Imc does take a big decision of memory your processor I like to always try a set or two of memory, I've seen many imc have different tolerances and outcomes to different ic in chips and versions


----------



## JohnnyFlash

FYI manual all-core overclocking will not go below 1.1125v, regardless of what you set it to on 3204. Any setting above that sticks though.

You can set the CPU voltage on the main page to whatever and it works, but then you don't get sleep states and power saving.


----------



## majestynl

JohnnyFlash said:


> FYI manual all-core overclocking will not go below 1.1125v, regardless of what you set it to on 3204. Any setting above that sticks though.
> 
> You can set the CPU voltage on the main page to whatever and it works, but then you don't get sleep states and power saving.


With manual OC and a set voltage this is not new and always been the case for asus Crosshair series. Back in the days you could use Pstates OC on the CH6, but after a while it didn't work anymore for many users on the CH7. (Incl.me)


----------



## JohnnyFlash

majestynl said:


> With manual OC and a set voltage this is not new and always been the case for asus Crosshair series. Back in the days you could use Pstates OC on the CH6, but after a while it didn't work anymore for many users on the CH7. (Incl.me)


Good to know.

I need EK to get stock before I mess with these settings any further as I'm temp limited at 1.1125v anyways.


----------



## HalTol77

Has anyone tried to run 4 * 16Gb (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ*4 b-die) on 3800?


----------



## Korennya

HalTol77 said:


> Has anyone tried to run 4 * 16Gb (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ*4 b-die) on 3800?


Can you clarify your message a little more? Do you mean running the 3200 rated sticks at 3800mhz? or do you mean running those 3200 sticks on a 3800x cpu?

If you mean the 3800x: I ran gskill bdies sticks rated for 3600mhz on a 3950x. It generally wasn't happy about it. It was perfectly stable in memory tests and would run for weeks on end without a restart. It didn't like to cold boot though. An odd peculiarity too, and it might just have been my system, but if I cleared the cmos I couldn't jump to 3600. It would never ever post no matter what I did. I had to first train the memory at 3200, then go to 3600 and it would then post. No idea what that was about. That was running 4x16 of 3600 of c16 trident royals on a 3950x in a c6h board. Now I Have a dark hero with a 5950x and those same 4 sticks. This setup will run 3600 on full auto settings without complaint. Obviously fully tuned settings would be better, but just that the fact that it did it on auto with zero issues was a major step up from the c68/3950x.


----------



## HalTol77

HalTol77 said:


> Has anyone tried to run 4 * 16Gb (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ*4 b-die) on 3800?


Good day, I meant 3800 MHz, for 5900x. Will I be able to run on black 4 * 16 at a frequency of 3800 MHz, which in pairs (2 * 16) work without problems at 4000 MHz (trusts pass).

here is information.


----------



## Korennya

I’m going to go with I doubt it. 3800 is asking a lot for 4 sticks. Amd said 3600 is as high as you can get with 4 sticks. With that said. My 5950 hit 3600 with ease so it might do more. I actually haven’t tried. To be honest. With how hard it is to get these cpus I’ve been babying it. Higher than 3600 doesn’t seem to be a board or ram problem but more a limitation of the imc and infinity fabric.


----------



## ComingStorm

ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com





ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 3302
- Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.1

Improved system performance
Improved system compatibility
Improved memory performance

Anyone try it yet? I think i'll give it a few days to make the news or not then flash it.


----------



## rexet

I just updated mine without any problem. Will see if the system is stable.


----------



## OCmember

I haven't. Gonna wait for a bit.


----------



## rexet

For your information, all my settings were gone after I flashed it.


----------



## Korennya

Odd. Doesn’t show up for me on Asus site. Latest is still 3204


----------



## rexet

Are you sure ?





ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Cartes mères｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG France


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com


----------



## majestynl

rexet said:


> For your information, all my settings were gone after I flashed it.


Since when are settings not wiped after a flash ?


----------



## rexet

Is it only for beta version? Because people wrote that the beta versions was not clearing the settings.


----------



## majestynl

rexet said:


> Is it only for beta version? Because people wrote that the beta versions was not clearing the settings.


Never seen before. Maybe people where saying you can use same settings when saving and loading back again in the new bios as a profile. ?!!


----------



## OCmember

Are people saving/backing up, their bios to a USB file with this board? I know I can with my X570 Xtreme


----------



## hisXLNC

theres a save profile option under extras, does this also get wiped with a flash? i cant remember.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

In the age of cellphones, there's no reason to risk keeping settings. You should always clear cmos after a flash to be sure.


----------



## Vesimas

If i go on the italian page of the dark hero i only see the 3204, if i follow the link i can see the new one


----------



## Korennya

JohnnyFlash said:


> In the age of cellphones, there's no reason to risk keeping settings. You should always clear cmos after a flash to be sure.


This. I know it's a tiny bit tedious. But when I need to do a bios update, I take screen shots of all the setttings with my phone so I have a reference to put them back afterwards. You can export the settings to a usb drive and then re import them, but it was my understanding that this is a bad habit to do when moving between bioses. So I always clear cmos then manually putting in all my settings, then create a new profile with them.


----------



## hisXLNC

it resets to defaults when you flash the bios and you can literally see which settings are going to be changed before applying the profile to check..


----------



## HalTol77

HalTol77 said:


> Good day, I meant 3800 MHz, for 5900x. Will I be able to run on black 4 * 16 at a frequency of 3800 MHz, which in pairs (2 * 16) work without problems at 4000 MHz (trusts pass).
> 
> here is information.



on gigabite i was able to do it


----------



## OCmember

Installed 3302, less that 2 hours ago. System feels quicker. No issues so far.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

OCmember said:


> Installed 3302, less that 2 hours ago. System feels quicker. No issues so far.


Great to know. 

My system is mission critical for work, so I need to be sure: Please update us if anything goes squirrelly.


----------



## rexet

JohnnyFlash said:


> Great to know.
> 
> My system is mission critical for work, so I need to be sure: Please update us if anything goes squirrelly.


I can see that you are running 64GB DDR4-3600 16-18-18-38. Is it the 32x2 Crucial Ballistix kit?


----------



## JohnnyFlash

rexet said:


> I can see that you are running 64GB DDR4-3600 16-18-18-38. Is it the 32x2 Crucial Ballistix kit?


Yep,* BL2K32G36C16U4B *to be exact.


----------



## rexet

JohnnyFlash said:


> Yep,* BL2K32G36C16U4B *to be exact.


Ok, this is the exact same kit I use. I just received this kit and it works perfectly well with XMP. I was wondering if I could get better latencies at 3600Mhz (maybe CL14?) by incresing the voltage. Did you try to overclock them a bit?


----------



## JohnnyFlash

rexet said:


> Ok, this is the exact same kit I use. I just received this kit and it works perfectly well with XMP. I was wondering if I could get better latencies at 3600Mhz (maybe CL14?) by incresing the voltage. Did you try to overclock them a bit?


I haven't yet. I'm monitoring my usage to see if I should add a second kit. 

If not, I will probably start pushing the settings in another week, once I'm sure there are no issues at sticker.


----------



## Vesimas

OCmember said:


> Installed 3302, less that 2 hours ago. System feels quicker. No issues so far.


Good to know, i'll update too next chance i can get to work on the new rig. BTW i read in April we should get AGESA 1.2.0.2 which resolve the usb problems


----------



## Martin778

My VGA LED under the Qcode display is almost always permanently lit when booting up the PC. After rebooting, it's gone. Haven't seen it happen with the X570 Tomahawk I had before.
The PC itself works just fine, any idea's? I have a reference 6900XT and a PG349Q.


----------



## ComingStorm

For you folks running dynamic OC switcher, if you run prime 95 in blend mode, do your voltages, temps, current or package power usage reach a steady state or do they have wild swings for seemingly no reason? Mine have wild swings and I have no clue why. It starts out stable but eventually gets bigger and bigger spikes, returning to normal between spikes, but eventually either causes threads to crash or reboots because of CPU thermal protection because it hits >100C.

I think my 5950X is a dud.

Edit: I think i found the problem, but i'm curious if this is happening to you guys.

I set both my CCX's to 4.2GHZ and ran Prime95. The temperature spikes still occurred which made no sense because 4.2 should be a cool walk in the park, but this time I noticed that during the spikes the CPU speed was increasing to 4.4 and 4.5ghz. Something is causing my 5950x not to obey the Dynamic OC all core turbo limits. Could someone else test this?


----------



## Martin778

5950X is always a half-dud due to it having 1 good and 1 weak CCD. Since I don't use 100% all-core heavy workloads and only use it for my VM's and gaming, I left it at PBO with -10 curve optimizer and 75MHz override. That gave the best results.


----------



## majestynl

Martin778 said:


> My VGA LED under the Qcode display is almost always permanently lit when booting up the PC. After rebooting, it's gone. Haven't seen it happen with the X570 Tomahawk I had before.
> The PC itself works just fine, any idea's? I have a reference 6900XT and a PG349Q.


Never happened after a switched to a PCIe 4.0 riser cable.. 

You can check what happens when setting manually to PCIe 3 or 4 !!??!!


----------



## Korennya

Martin778 said:


> 5950X is always a half-dud due to it having 1 good and 1 weak CCD. Since I don't use 100% all-core heavy workloads and only use it for my VM's and gaming, I left it at PBO with -10 curve optimizer and 75MHz override. That gave the best results.


what’s considered a dud for these 5950? With pbo off, my worst core hits 4800. My best hits 5000. That’s across all 16, not just one ccd. I’ve got 2 core (4thread) that hit 5000 regularly. About 1/2 of the rest hit 4900. The remainder land between 5000 and 4800. That’s on bios 3204. They were about 50mhz higher across the board on 3003 but I was having random idle shut down issues.

that’s not continuous full load. That’s just max frequency they’ll hit under light loads. I’ve not tried pushing it yet to see what kind off frequency it’ll hit under an all core load.


----------



## Martin778

Full load mine 'ends' around 4.3-4.4GHz when talking heavy all-core like P95. The 1usmus tool also landed around that frequency and called the CPU a bronze sample, which I think is the lowest category.
That's also what PBO sets when running in P95, hence I didn't bother with further manual overclocking.

@majestynl
I will have to try it, I also disabled DP Deep Sleep on my monitor to see if it helps. The strange thing is that it feels like it was quick booting or resuming from a kind of sleepstate as the QCode display looked like it was going through different POST codes. When rebooting again, it was back to normal.
I also noticed my curve optimizer of -15 was too agressive all-core and was giving all sorts of random issues. I lowered it to -10 and will keep an eye on the system behaviour. Maybe it corrupted itself in some way because of the idle instability.


----------



## majestynl

Martin778 said:


> Full load mine 'ends' around 4.3-4.4GHz when talking heavy all-core like P95. The 1usmus tool also landed around that frequency and called the CPU a bronze sample, which I think is the lowest category.
> That's also what PBO sets when running in P95, hence I didn't bother with further manual overclocking.
> 
> @majestynl
> I will have to try it, I also disabled DP Deep Sleep on my monitor to see if it helps. The strange thing is that it feels like it was quick booting or resuming from a kind of sleepstate as the QCode display looked like it was going through different POST codes. When rebooting again, it was back to normal.
> I also noticed my curve optimizer of -15 was too agressive all-core and was giving all sorts of random issues. I lowered it to -10 and will keep an eye on the system behaviour. Maybe it corrupted itself in some way because of the idle instability.


Sure keep us updated. !

I also had weird issues with CO. Since Ryzen was born people always promoted AutoOC/PBO etc etc because of the SC blablabla. I always tried to love it... but then always felt back to my old Skool ManualOC method. Never left me behind and it's straight forward / good perf / simple and always working 

I have my PBO saved to a profile just for testing or helping others. Not my daily.

Currently dialed in 4.8ghz @1.4v in 5sec for my 5900. Never had any issues anymore. Probably easy to go for 4.9ghz but didn't had the time to play with it cause need to investigate the tremendous droop I see. Not using LLC !


----------



## arnolf

Martin778 said:


> My VGA LED under the Qcode display is almost always permanently lit when booting up the PC. After rebooting, it's gone. Haven't seen it happen with the X570 Tomahawk I had before.
> The PC itself works just fine, any idea's? I have a reference 6900XT and a PG349Q.


This occurs when the monitor only starts after the motherboard does. I have a lg monitor and this still occurs sometime randomly on my board. It occurred much more often when I was using a Asus display (pg 279q). Nothing you can really do.
It occurred as well on my Apex XI. Asus did not acknowledge this is an issue and only proposed RMA when I contacted them.


----------



## Martin778

Got, it thanks for that info! I dialed the CO way back now and it seems 'OK' so far with disabled DP Deep Sleep on the monitor aswell.
Sounds like a thing with these ROG screens? I have had this PG349Q for quite some time now and haven't noticed this issue with X570 Aorus Xtreme / Tomahawk and with 2080ti and 2x 3090's.


----------



## PowerK

Hi folks.

I'm contemplating moving from Gigabyte X570 AORUS to this board. And having only two M.2 slots on this board is what's stopping me from taking the plunge.
My question is if RTX 3090 is vertically installed, can M.2 PCI-E adapter be installed (using second PCI-E riser extension cable) vertically alongside the RTX3090 ?
Has anybody done and/or seen this?


----------



## drnilly007

I see theres a new bios available if anyone is interested has newest AGESA Hopefully no more WHEA 19 errors on 4000mhz ram
ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 3302

Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.1
Support Smart Access Memory for Ryzen 3000 Series Processors
Fix the L3 cache performance in AIDA64
Improved system performance
Improved system compatibility
Improved memory performance


----------



## drnilly007

Yup just applied the same PBO overclocks I had and also set the DOCP to 4000 and not getting any WHEA errors! YAY! Usually had tons of Whea errors and crashes when I'd game so going to test out some gaming!


----------



## drnilly007

drnilly007 said:


> Yup just applied the same PBO overclocks I had and also set the DOCP to 4000 and not getting any WHEA errors! YAY! Usually had tons of Whea errors and crashes when I'd game so going to test out some gaming!
> Upon leaving my PBO overclock and setting the DOCP the motherboard for some reason set the default bios settings and booted but going back into bios all the settings were there. So maybe they optimized the bios to not require as many CMOS resets.
> 
> Nope had to turn off overclock and set the docp and whea errors are back, just not as many possible voltage settings. Will help.


----------



## arnolf

Martin778 said:


> Got, it thanks for that info! I dialed the CO way back now and it seems 'OK' so far with disabled DP Deep Sleep on the monitor aswell.
> Sounds like a thing with these ROG screens? I have had this PG349Q for quite some time now and haven't noticed this issue with X570 Aorus Xtreme / Tomahawk and with 2080ti and 2x 3090's.


Not sure, my LG does it sometimes as well but much less often. But with the asus it was on a daily basis and changing settings did not help in my case. Glad it worked for you.

What is bizarre is that with the Asus, quite often after a boot, the screen remained off and I had to restart to get it lit on. Maybe mine was defective after all.

In any case, that VGA led behaviour is weird and Asus should try to fix it.


----------



## majestynl

drnilly007 said:


> Yup just applied the same PBO overclocks I had and also set the DOCP to 4000 and not getting any WHEA errors! YAY! Usually had tons of Whea errors and crashes when I'd game so going to test out some gaming!


I had those WHEA errors also on 3204... tons of it. But then when reloaded my profile it went away till i played with settings again... Eventually i figured out my SOC was causing the issue. So don't be fast with thinking they are gone. There is a big chance you where unstable with the settings. SOC voltage can swing a lot on different bios versions (even more when on auto). Don't say you are not right but just in case....

Those WHEA errors are not there on stock.. so definitely something is triggering it.


----------



## Sleepycat

Korennya said:


> what’s considered a dud for these 5950? With pbo off, my worst core hits 4800. My best hits 5000. That’s across all 16, not just one ccd. I’ve got 2 core (4thread) that hit 5000 regularly. About 1/2 of the rest hit 4900. The remainder land between 5000 and 4800. That’s on bios 3204. They were about 50mhz higher across the board on 3003 but I was having random idle shut down issues.
> 
> that’s not continuous full load. That’s just max frequency they’ll hit under light loads. I’ve not tried pushing it yet to see what kind off frequency it’ll hit under an all core load.


I'd be interested to see what frequencies you can hit with an all core run of Cinebench. My 5900X pushes 4.65 GHz @ over 1.44V. It gets super hot. If your 5950X runs the same clocks at a lower voltage or higher clocks at the same voltage, the 5950X would be a very nice option to have, now that we know how inconsistent AMD's binning process is for the rest of the range.


----------



## drnilly007

Sleepycat said:


> I'd be interested to see what frequencies you can hit with an all core run of Cinebench. My 5900X pushes 4.65 GHz @ over 1.44V. It gets super hot. If your 5950X runs the same clocks at a lower voltage or higher clocks at the same voltage, the 5950X would be a very nice option to have, now that we know how inconsistent AMD's binning process is for the rest of the range.


People using CTR to judge good cores. The first 5 mins of the run give you some core ratings. Running the whole diagnostic judges samples of chips. One person said to run it with stock settings but with PBO per curve on but with no changes. When I did this is judged my chip as a silver. When I ran it stock without PBO it judged it as golden sample. So not 100% which way is the best judge.


----------



## PowerK

I got X570 ROG Dark Hero yesterday.
The Dark Hero replaced Gigabyte X570 AORUS Extreme. Everything else being equal,
I see a quite a bit of drop in Cinebench R20 score.

This was the typical score I got with X570 Aorus Extreme.










Now, with the Dark Hero, typical score I get is:










The only hardware difference between them are motherboard. 
Both running on the latest BIOS F33f for Gigabyte and 3303 for Asus.
Any advice ?


----------



## OCmember

Possibly a fresh windows install? Which board do you prefer? I like'm both, equally so far.


----------



## PowerK

They both are nice. I also like them both. But for BIOS, I prefer Asus. This is not to say Asus has better BIOS per say. It's just a personal preference.


----------



## PowerK

OCmember said:


> Possibly a fresh windows install?


Just tried in Safe Mode. Scores are about the same. I think this can rule out a need for a fresh Windows install?


----------



## JohnnyFlash

You need to log your core clock, temps and voltage during the run so you can see what is going on.


----------



## PowerK

Where is Global C-state control located under? 
I can find it using F9 search within BIOS, but I can't for the life of me locate it manually?
EDIT: Never mind. Found it under AMD CBS.


----------



## OCmember

Yup, there's a few things that I also can't find. Global C-States, AMD Cool&Quiet, CPPC, CPPC Preferred Cores.


----------



## xeizo

PowerK said:


> I got X570 ROG Dark Hero yesterday.
> The Dark Hero replaced Gigabyte X570 AORUS Extreme. Everything else being equal,
> I see a quite a bit of drop in Cinebench R20 score.
> 
> This was the typical score I got with X570 Aorus Extreme.
> 
> View attachment 2482677
> 
> 
> Now, with the Dark Hero, typical score I get is:
> 
> View attachment 2482678
> 
> 
> The only hardware difference between them are motherboard.
> Both running on the latest BIOS F33f for Gigabyte and 3303 for Asus.
> Any advice ?


From the score it looks like the CPU is running cooler on the Gigabyte board, so it boosts higher.

Why does it run cooler? Probably because some of the voltages are way lower by default. Asus are known for usually overvolting, which generates heat and limits boost. It is easily circumvented by starting to set the relevant voltages manual and the scores will be the same.


----------



## PowerK

xeizo said:


> From the score it looks like the CPU is running cooler on the Gigabyte board, so it boosts higher.
> 
> Why does it run cooler? Probably because some of the voltages are way lower by default. Asus are known for usually overvolting, which generates heat and limits boost. It is easily circumvented by starting to set the relevant voltages manual and the scores will be the same.


Good point.
Surprisingly, I find Asus boosts higher during Cinebench run according to AIDA64.


----------



## majestynl

PowerK said:


> Just tried in Safe Mode. Scores are about the same. I think this can rule out a need for a fresh Windows install?


Definitely a fresh install. New mobo = New windows. 


Update windows
Then install all chipset drivers from AMD.com

Check again ! But it's not really comparable if you just leave things on stock. Both companies have their own default settings on stock. I would check same OC vs same OC!


----------



## PowerK

majestynl said:


> Definitely a fresh install. New mobo = New windows.
> 
> 
> Update windows
> Then install all chipset drivers from AMD.com
> 
> Check again ! But it's not really comparable if you just leave things on stock. Both companies have their own default settings on stock. I would check same OC vs same OC!


It's the same OC vs same OC.
As for the fresh install, not necessarily true if they are based on the same chipset. If chipset is changed or the move was from Intel to AMD (or vice versa), I would 100% agree that fresh install is in order. 
I've done the Cinebench in safe mode, too to rule out probable necessity of fresh install, results are the same. X570 Aorus Extreme scores around 1,500-1,700 points higher in Cinebench R20. The difference is too big to acknowledge considering the only difference is motherboard.


----------



## majestynl

PowerK said:


> It's the same OC vs same OC.
> As for the fresh install, not necessarily true if they are based on the same chipset. If chipset is changed or the move was from Intel to AMD (or vice versa), I would 100% agree that fresh install is in order.
> I've done the Cinebench in safe mode, too to rule out probable necessity of fresh install, results are the same. X570 Aorus Extreme scores around 1,500-1,700 points higher in Cinebench R20. The difference is too big to acknowledge considering the only difference is motherboard.


Hehe Ok no problem if you don't want to rule it out. It's your system ! 

Sorry but the dark.hero globally performs better then any other board


----------



## PowerK

majestynl said:


> Hehe Ok no problem if you don't want to rule it out. It's your system !
> 
> Sorry but the dark.hero globally performs better then any other board


Since this is new mobo, there may be other BIOS settings which I need to tinker around.
However, an interesting thing is Dark Hero boosts my 5950X to 4850-4900MHz all core and 5100-5150MHz single core. By comparison, Aorus Extreme boosts the same 5950X to 4700-4750MHz all core and 4950-5050 single core. The irony is that Dark Hero boosts higher but it scores lower in Cinebench.


----------



## xeizo

PowerK said:


> Since this is new mobo, there may be other BIOS settings which I need to tinker around.
> However, an interesting thing is Dark Hero boosts my 5950X to 4850-4900MHz all core and 5100-5150MHz single core. By comparison, Aorus Extreme boosts the same 5950X to 4700-4750MHz all core and 4950-5050 single core. The irony is that Dark Hero boosts higher but it scores lower in Cinebench.


It's called clock stretching, mening it's not stable/reporting right. I saw it initially om my CH8 with many settings on Auto, high boost/low scores. It went away when I started tweaking it manual, now not so great boost/high scores.


----------



## PowerK

xeizo said:


> It's called clock stretching, mening it's not stable/reporting right. I saw it initially om my CH8 with many settings on Auto, high boost/low scores. It went away when I started tweaking it manual, now not so great boost/high scores.


It just passed 12 hours of y-cruncher torture test today. And TM5 anta777_extreme preset yesterday. I doubt it has anything to do with stability. But I'll look into clock stretching.


----------



## xeizo

PowerK said:


> It just passed 12 hours of y-cruncher torture test today. And TM5 anta777_extreme preset yesterday. I doubt it has anything to do with stability. But I'll look into clock stretching.


Ryzens are very different from older CPUs, they can be extreme benchmark stable under heavy load but behave strange anyway.


----------



## PowerK

xeizo said:


> Ryzens are very different from older CPUs, they can be extreme benchmark stable under heavy load but behave strange anyway.


Not sure what you mean. I've never had the 'strange behavior' issue while I was using 5950X + X570 Aorus Extreme.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Here a question: Do you have both CPU cables plugged in, or just the 8pin?


----------



## PowerK

JohnnyFlash said:


> Here a question: Do you have both CPU cables plugged in, or just the 8pin?


8pin is mandatory while 4pin is optional.
I have both plugged in.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

PowerK said:


> 8pin is mandatory while 4pin is optional.
> I have both plugged in.


Very true. It was more for my curiosity than anything.


----------



## PowerK

Tinkering around... and getting there.


----------



## PowerK

I think I'm done tinkering for today. The score's on par with the X570 Aorus Extreme.


----------



## OCmember

@PowerK What did you do to help increase the score? I'm trying to get my ST score a little higher with R20.


----------



## rexet

I have a weird issue. Sometimes, when I turn on my PC in the morning my 3 case fans get stuck at full speed (1200RPM) and they are not slowing down at all. My case fans are controlled with a "manual" Fan Profile based on the CPU temps that I have configured in the BIOS of my Dark Hero (3302). When everything is working well they run at 50% (600 RPM) most of the time and speed up when my 5950X is above 65°C.
I have checked the CPU temps and they are ok meaning they don't reach the temp limit that triggers the fan to speed up. When I go to the BIOS the fans are not reacting to any changes whatever the settings I select. Usually the fans reacts in real time to any BIOS setting changes in the Qfan panel. Sometimes a simple reboot fix it and sometimes it doesn't and I have to clear the CMOS.

Any idea?


----------



## PowerK

@OCmember
It's mix of voltages, PBO curve optimizer, PPT/TCD/EDC tuning as usual. Mostly trial and error. Sorry I can't be specific but sound obvious. A lot of settings to go through. Hehe


----------



## rowo

PowerK said:


> PPT/TCD/EDC tuning as usual.


What are your settings there? And what cooler are you using? With my Z73 360 AiO i see temps up to 86c while gaming without pbo, just curve optimized on my 5950x.
But my fan curve is not that aggressive, hits 100% just @ 90c.


----------



## PowerK

rowo said:


> What are your settings there? And what cooler are you using? With my Z73 360 AiO i see temps up to 86c while gaming without pbo, just curve optimized on my 5950x.
> But my fan curve is not that aggressive, hits 100% just @ 90c.


200/140/160
I'm using NZXT Kraken Z73 as well. (replaced fans with Noctua NF-A12x25)


----------



## xeizo

PowerK said:


> I think I'm done tinkering for today. The score's on par with the X570 Aorus Extreme.
> 
> View attachment 2482944


I told you so


----------



## PowerK

woot! broke 12k barrier.


----------



## rowo

PowerK said:


> 200/140/160
> I'm using NZXT Kraken Z73 as well. (replaced fans with Noctua NF-A12x25)
> 
> View attachment 2483049


Did you change the scalar also?


----------



## PowerK

rowo said:


> Did you change the scalar also?


No. I left scalar at Auto.


----------



## arnolf

rowo said:


> What are your settings there? And what cooler are you using? With my Z73 360 AiO i see temps up to 86c while gaming without pbo, just curve optimized on my 5950x.
> But my fan curve is not that aggressive, hits 100% just @ 90c.


From my experience, adjusting pbo limits does not really help to decrease temp in gaming. I had the same issue with my dh15 (low airflow case) and had 85c while gaming. What I did is applying a negative voltage offset (up to 0.135). I got clock stretching and a very slight decrease in perf but my temp decreased dramatically. I did not manage to get the same using pbo. The issue there is that some games use let say 4 cores at high frequency (4.5) which seems to lead to more heat than 1 core at 5ghz or 16 core at 3.6. The overall current remains also lower than when using all core so I am not sure if pbo limits really work for this. I was getting around 75c when gaming. I switched in the meantime on an aio and reduced the offset to 0.1v for temps never higher than 70 (water peaks at around 40 and fans inaudible - custom air with barrow block cpu combo).


----------



## PowerK

Does anyone use DOC (Dynamic OC Switcher) ?
I fiddled around with it today and I think it's a hit and miss. It works as intended when it works but I saw it occasionally both not engaging and disengaging when it needs to.


----------



## koji

PowerK said:


> Does anyone use DOC (Dynamic OC Switcher) ?
> I fiddled around with it today and I think it's a hit and miss. It works as intended when it works but I saw it occasionally both not engaging and disengaging when it needs to.


I had this board quite early at release and I messed around with it for a while but I eventually gave up on it, it would get stuck at times in a certain mode too. (like you mention)

Just replied this to a member in the CH8 X570 thread:



koji said:


> I wouldn't upgrade for the Dynamic OC switch, it's a great feature but you can close in on that performance with a well configured CO + PBO. Sometimes my board would get stuck in Dynamic/manual OC mode and not drop back down to auto/pbo. It's also a bit harder to get stable. (cause you ideally want to avoid running any kind of LLC not to hamper your PBO so you'll have to do your manual OC just based on the VID and calculate the droop, droop is dependent on the kind of load though, it's quite the balancing act)
> 
> I've also always thought it felt "slow" to switch between the two but that's probably just in my head.
> 
> It's great for big numbers in synthetic benchmarks though, you can get the best numbers there but real world, whatever. (my 2c)


----------



## Rhadamanthys

In my (limited) testing I've found that using all core for games helps improve performance (incl. temps) by a little vs PBO +CO. I think you can even test this with certain benchmarks that allow for stressing a custom number of threads. Most games won't use all, but testing half your available threads should come close to gaming scenarios.

I've set DOC to 20A and hysteresis 5, so it'll stay at PBO for desktop loads and switch to all core in gaming loads. I've also found, however, that switching is sometimes unreliable especially at these lower currents. I'm wondering if the hysteresis is respected, for somtimes it switches almost instantly. I assume the hysteresis value is in seconds.

DOC seems to work most of the time, though, so I'm willing to give it a go and keep monitoring its behavior.


----------



## xeizo

Have you noticed you have a new beta bios, with the USB-fix included:



https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_CROSSHAIR_VIII_DARK_HERO/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-DARK-HERO-ASUS-3401.ZIP


----------



## OCmember

xeizo said:


> Have you noticed you have a new beta bios, with the USB-fix included:
> 
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_CROSSHAIR_VIII_DARK_HERO/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-DARK-HERO-ASUS-3401.ZIP


That's not a public link?


----------



## xeizo

OCmember said:


> That's not a public link?


It's on the download page under "other OS", so yes it is public, but it is BETA which means not official and can kill your cat and soforth


----------



## OCmember

xeizo said:


> It's on the download page under "other OS", so yes it is public, but it is BETA which means not official and can kill your cat and soforth


Oh Noes! Not my cat! lol


----------



## OCmember

There's an official beta release out now, 3401:





ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com




ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 3401 

Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.1 Patch A
Fix USB connectivity issue
Before running the USB BIOS Flashback tool, please rename the BIOS file (C8DH.CAP) using BIOSRenamer.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Who wants to be the guinea pig?


----------



## OCmember

Anyone have any trouble rolling back to an earlier bios? I thought I read somewhere someone had an issue... hence my hesitance. I'm on 3302 and I'm thinking about rolling back to the first Ryzen 5K chip support bios. I have a core that fails a CPU core cycle test, consistently, and I'm thinking about trouble shooting with previous bios'.


----------



## Vesimas

To activate SAM/BAR, can i just use the top right option in the bios for resizebar? And what about the Fabric clock? Under Ryzen Master i can see the ram at 1900 and the fabric clock at 1800, where is in the bios the option to try to use 1900 (i have searched but i think i'm blind)? TY


----------



## OCmember

How do I nerf the boost speed of on particular core, on Dark Hero? I have a core that is failing a P95 CoreCycler test. I've never touched PBO or any CPU settings so I am not familiar with anything.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

OCmember said:


> How do I nerf the boost speed of on particular core, on Dark Hero? I have a core that is failing a P95 CoreCycler test. I've never touched PBO or any CPU settings so I am not familiar with anything.


Set a positive offset on that core in core optimizer. Start low and keep going until it passes.


----------



## OCmember

JohnnyFlash said:


> Set a positive offset on that core in core optimizer. Start low and keep going until it passes.


Do I do that with 'Increasing Magnitude' ?

EDIT: yes, that seemed to help.. set it to 10 and it decreased the core speed by ~60-70MHz.. hasn't crashed yet.

EDIT2: gonna run this for half a day and see what the results are.


----------



## PowerK

Rhadamanthys said:


> I've set DOC to 20A and hysteresis 5, so it'll stay at PBO for desktop loads and switch to all core in gaming loads. I've also found, however, that switching is sometimes unreliable especially at these lower currents. I'm wondering if the hysteresis is respected, for somtimes it switches almost instantly. I assume the hysteresis value is in seconds.


If you set it at 20A, does it not bother you that you're almost always at max frequency?
I fiddled around with it over the weekend and I'm still adjusting but 65-75A seems all right. I want PBO in games and DOC to kick in only when heavy multi-threaded work is loaded which I never need. I play only games on this PC (5950X is being wasted here  ) and do everything else, web browsing, work etc on Mac.
As for the hysteresis, I have set it at 0. (I'm guessing the value 0 has the lowest latency switching back and forth).


----------



## OCmember

Where is Global C-States in the bios? Is it under a different name??? AMD Cool&Quiet is PSS


----------



## PowerK

OCmember said:


> Where is Global C-States in the bios? Is it under a different name??? AMD Cool&Quiet is PSS


It's under AMD CBS.


----------



## OCmember

PowerK said:


> It's under AMD CBS.


Thanks


----------



## Korennya

Sleepycat said:


> I'd be interested to see what frequencies you can hit with an all core run of Cinebench. My 5900X pushes 4.65 GHz @ over 1.44V. It gets super hot. If your 5950X runs the same clocks at a lower voltage or higher clocks at the same voltage, the 5950X would be a very nice option to have, now that we know how inconsistent AMD's binning process is for the rest of the range.


Finally got around to toying with this chip. CTR says it's a silver sample. I"M not really sure what it's doing though. It said my all core should be 4200/4050 at 1.1v. Those settings are better than default for sure, but worse than PBO. Default it'll run r20 at 3800 @ 1.025v (1.1 set). PBO is ridiculous. IT runs at 4,400 at 1.4v and hits 80c on a monoblock. I tinkered with per ccx oc. So far I've got it do 4600/4400 @ 1.18 set/1.09 get). hitting 63C


----------



## ESRCJ

I've noticed that some 5950X and C8DH users have been having issues with an FCLK of 1900MHz, where this frequency simply will not boot. However, higher frequencies will boot (stability is another story). I've also had this issue and I'm just curious to know if anyone has figured out a way to "fix" this, assuming it's a BIOS-related issue and not that everyone with this issue simply lost the silicon lottery.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

ESRCJ said:


> I've noticed that some 5950X and C8DH users have been having issues with an FCLK of 1900MHz, where this frequency simply will not boot. However, higher frequencies will boot (stability is another story). I've also had this issue and I'm just curious to know if anyone has figured out a way to "fix" this, assuming it's a BIOS-related issue and not that everyone with this issue simply lost the silicon lottery.


AMD has always said to use 133MHz steps, not 100MHz. I've seen enough threads like this to think there's some fact to it.


----------



## PowerK

JohnnyFlash said:


> AMD has always said to use 133MHz steps, not 100MHz. I've seen enough threads like this to think there's some fact to it.


That's news to me.
Any particular reasons for the steps of 133MHz while BCLK is 100MHz?


----------



## JohnnyFlash

What kind of temps on you guys seeing on your main NVME drive? My 970 Pro is idling at 50C.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

PowerK said:


> That's news to me.
> Any particular reasons for the steps of 133MHz while BCLK is 100MHz?


I honestly don't understand it, but I remember seeing it in some AMD info.


----------



## PowerK

JohnnyFlash said:


> What kind of temps on you guys seeing on your main NVME drive? My 970 Pro is idling at 50C.


That's pretty high. My 970 Pros are idling at around 31~34C. 


JohnnyFlash said:


> I honestly don't understand it, but I remember seeing it in some AMD info.


Well then, no source, no logic. It's rubbish.


----------



## chowbaby

ESRCJ said:


> I've noticed that some 5950X and C8DH users have been having issues with an FCLK of 1900MHz, where this frequency simply will not boot. However, higher frequencies will boot (stability is another story). I've also had this issue and I'm just curious to know if anyone has figured out a way to "fix" this, assuming it's a BIOS-related issue and not that everyone with this issue simply lost the silicon lottery.


I have the opposite issue, 1900 fclk works fine, but 2000 fclk boots but then has tonnes of WHEA errors.


----------



## Rhadamanthys

PowerK said:


> If you set it at 20A, does it not bother you that you're almost always at max frequency?
> I fiddled around with it over the weekend and I'm still adjusting but 65-75A seems all right. I want PBO in games and DOC to kick in only when heavy multi-threaded work is loaded which I never need. I play only games on this PC (5950X is being wasted here  ) and do everything else, web browsing, work etc on Mac.
> As for the hysteresis, I have set it at 0. (I'm guessing the value 0 has the lowest latency switching back and forth).


Yeah I'm still figuring out at which load all core oc is better performance/temp wise than PBO. Anyway, at 20A and hysteresis 5, DOC never kicks in for me in desktop use. That's what the hysteresis is for. It does trigger in games though which use roughly 20 - 25 % of my CPU, so that's the threshold at which I will test PBO vs DOC. Haven't got around it yet since I'm still trying to get a stable curve with CO using CoreCycler. I'm almost there, though, so I hope I can post some results on the weekend.


----------



## ESRCJ

I've been getting CPU Over Temperature Errors when running Cinebench R23 with my 5950X at 4.8GHz and 1.25Vcore. What's odd is that none of my CPU-related temperatures peak over 85C. This is with a Heatkiller IV Pro waterblock, D5 pump, and Black Ice Nemesis 480 GTX radiator. This was sufficient to push a 7980XE to 5GHz in Cinebench and even further in other benchmarks, so this seems very odd. Is 85C the limit with this board?


----------



## PowerK

ESRCJ said:


> I've been getting CPU Over Temperature Errors when running Cinebench R23 with my 5950X at 4.8GHz and 1.25Vcore. What's odd is that none of my CPU-related temperatures peak over 85C. This is with a Heatkiller IV Pro waterblock, D5 pump, and Black Ice Nemesis 480 GTX radiator. This was sufficient to push a 7980XE to 5GHz in Cinebench and even further in other benchmarks, so this seems very odd. Is 85C the limit with this board?


No. It's false positive. It means you need more (way more) Vcore.


----------



## TheBrandon

Which USB are tied to the CPU lanes? Thanks!


----------



## PowerK

It looks like BIOS 3401 is out of beta and became official.
ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA (asus.com)


----------



## ESRCJ

PowerK said:


> No. It's false positive. It means you need more (way more) Vcore.


My Optimus block came in the same day, so I gave it a try with that (which yielded a 5C improvement at the settings I was testing at). I needed 1.275V for 4.8GHz all-cores in CBR23. The hottest CCD peaked just over 80C after many runs. The slightly lower temperatures probably allowed me to get away with a smaller bump in vcore.


----------



## PowerK

ESRCJ said:


> My Optimus block came in the same day, so I gave it a try with that (which yielded a 5C improvement at the settings I was testing at). I needed 1.275V for 4.8GHz all-cores in CBR23. The hottest CCD peaked just over 80C after many runs. The slightly lower temperatures probably allowed me to get away with a smaller bump in vcore.


Cinebench, IMHO, hardly stresses CPUs.
You should try y-cruncher and/or Prime95.


----------



## ESRCJ

PowerK said:


> Cinebench, IMHO, hardly stresses CPUs.
> You should try y-cruncher and/or Prime95.


I usually use a mix of Realbench and OCCT for my stability testing. Small FFTs in Prime95 with AVX2 definitely isn't happening with 4.8GHz lol.


----------



## Rhadamanthys

So I've settled on the following curve with my 5800X (default boost to 4.85 Ghz): -20, -30, -23, -30, -15, -30, -10, -20.

Now I want to find my sweetspot for triggering DOC. Testing PBO in CB23 against my all core OC (x47 @ 1.31V, LLC2), at 4 threads (25 % CPU usage, approx. 40A), I gain about 2 % more points, but temps are 9(!) degrees higher. With 2 threads (roughly 20A), PBO keeps the 2 % win, while temps are marginally better this time by 1-2 °C.

Most games I currently play usually draw between 20A and 30A. The above perf/temp ratio between PBO and all core is more or less consistent between CB23 and games.

In sum, I guess my sweetspot for DOC switching would be around 25A. Since I don't want to have it switch around all the time when gaming, I'll keep it at 20A and hysteresis 5.


----------



## OCmember

@Rhadamanthys Have you checked the stability of the curve with CoreCycler?


----------



## JohnnyFlash

ESRCJ said:


> My Optimus block came in the same day, so I gave it a try with that (which yielded a 5C improvement at the settings I was testing at). I needed 1.275V for 4.8GHz all-cores in CBR23. The hottest CCD peaked just over 80C after many runs. The slightly lower temperatures probably allowed me to get away with a smaller bump in vcore.


Very interested in this, as I'm looking at the same block. What are your Prime95 AVX2 clocks and temps?


----------



## Korennya

Question on this curve optimize section in the bios. I ran CRT 2.0 and during the diagnostic part it gave me the default curve's for each core. It was pretty wild actually, ranging from 20 to 0. So my question is, when we change these numbers in the bios, are they over riding the stock numbers or are they applied in addition to the stock number? For example. If the stock number for core 1 was -15, and I put -10 in the bios for that core. Is the applied curve overridden to -10 or is it now -25?


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Korennya said:


> Question on this curve optimize section in the bios. I ran CRT 2.0 and during the diagnostic part it gave me the default curve's for each core. It was pretty wild actually, ranging from 20 to 0. So my question is, when we change these numbers in the bios, are they over riding the stock numbers or are they applied in addition to the stock number? For example. If the stock number for core 1 was -15, and I put -10 in the bios for that core. Is the applied curve overridden to -10 or is it now -25?


You're modifying the stock value. 

Your example would be -25, but without CTR you would never see that number, it would just be -10 to you.


----------



## Korennya

Thank you. In the end I suppose it doesn’t matter but I was curious. I’m going to end up needing to put a positive modifier on two cores. So I was wondering how that would work in the end


----------



## Rhadamanthys

OCmember said:


> @Rhadamanthys Have you checked the stability of the curve with CoreCycler?


@OCmember yep I started out at -20 on all cores and then increased/decreased by 1, depending on if CoreCycler would pass or not. Great tool! Somehow I couldn't get the core cycling to work with OCCT.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Spent the afternoon playing with IF at 1866 and 1900, as well as tighter memory timings. 

To me it didn't seem to be worth the hassle: 1-2% real-world benefit vs 1800/3600.

Maybe once I get a custom loop built and can get higher clocks it will make a bigger difference, but for now I wouldn't recommend wasting the time.


----------



## maxxx.ph

All, what would be the suggest ram configuration for the Dark Hero, 2 sticks or 4 sticks or ram (assuming all are dual rank)? Looking at speeds of 3200 to 3600 at least. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dreams-Visions

I'm new to this motherboard and may be blind. I can't find the Curve Optimizer in the bios. I thought it was under the PBO menu, but I don't have an "Advanced" option under PBO. Just Auto / Disabled / Enabled / Manual.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## PowerK

Dreams-Visions said:


> I'm new to this motherboard and may be blind. I can't find the Curve Optimizer in the bios. I thought it was under the PBO menu, but I don't have an "Advanced" option under PBO. Just Auto / Disabled / Enabled / Manual.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


Yes. You are obviously not looking hard enough! 
Look harder and you'll see in:
Advanced > AMD Overclocking > Precision Boost Overdrive > Manual > Curve Optimizer.


----------



## woppy101

Can you use the curve optimiser and the dynamic overclock switcher at the same time? I have tried to use the DOS but my clocks drop back to 3.6ghz instead of staying at the 4.6ghz I set it to, also can you use your own motherboard power limits when using DOS


----------



## PowerK

woppy101 said:


> Can you use the curve optimiser and the dynamic overclock switcher at the same time? I have tried to use the DOS but my clocks drop back to 3.6ghz instead of staying at the 4.6ghz I set it to, also can you use your own motherboard power limits when using DOS


Yes, That's the whole point of DOS.
I think you need to adjust 'Current Threshold to Switch to OC Mode '. The default is 45A. Raise/lower it according to your needs.


----------



## TheBrandon

For DOS it seems to still need some work. I was able to hit 5200 on multiple cores with manual PBO and under volting. During heavy multicore worker loads, all 16 cores effective clock speed was 4799 for hours and temps a non issue.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

woppy101 said:


> Can you use the curve optimiser and the dynamic overclock switcher at the same time? I have tried to use the DOS but my clocks drop back to 3.6ghz instead of staying at the 4.6ghz I set it to, also can you use your own motherboard power limits when using DOS


Yes, that's exactly the point of it. You have to set the all core overclock as well to get it to work, then it should flip between. I tested it on mine, but I don't use it now.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

maxxx.ph said:


> All, what would be the suggest ram configuration for the Dark Hero, 2 sticks or 4 sticks or ram (assuming all are dual rank)? Looking at speeds of 3200 to 3600 at least. Thanks in advance!


Dual rank, 2 sticks or single rank 4 sticks. Dual rank x4 makes things more difficult, I wouldn't unless you really need 128GB.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

PowerK said:


> Yes. You are obviously not looking hard enough!
> Look harder and you'll see in:
> Advanced > AMD Overclocking > Precision Boost Overdrive > Manual > Curve Optimizer.


bless you!


----------



## maxxx.ph

JohnnyFlash said:


> Dual rank, 2 sticks or single rank 4 sticks. Dual rank x4 makes things more difficult, I wouldn't unless you really need 128GB.


Thanks for the reply. Was thinking of the GSkill 2x32GB F4-3800C18D-64GTZN or the F4-3800C18D-32GTZN 32GB (2x 16GB) but 2 set.
Not looking into anything more than 64GB.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

maxxx.ph said:


> Thanks for the reply. Was thinking of the GSkill 2x32GB F4-3800C18D-64GTZN or the F4-3800C18D-32GTZN 32GB (2x 16GB) but 2 set.
> Not looking into anything more than 64GB.


Either should work well, just know that 1900 IF isn't a sure thing. You may have to do 3600 CL17-16.


----------



## maxxx.ph

JohnnyFlash said:


> Either should work well, just know that 1900 IF isn't a sure thing. You may have to do 3600 CL17-16.


Thanks. 3600 C17 should be plenty enough for what I need. Much appreciated!


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Updated to 3401 last night, all good so far. _tap tap_ 

The main difference I'm noticing is that random split-second mouse freezes have stopped.


----------



## TurricanM3

Does anyone have sudden shutdowns? Power supply is not the cause.


----------



## Korennya

TurricanM3 said:


> Does anyone have sudden shutdowns? Power supply is not the cause.


More details would be useful. 
Yes I was getting random shutdowns while stock setup. Moving to 3204 bios stopped that.


----------



## TurricanM3

5900X, Dark Hero with Bios 3401. Already tested two PSUs (850+1200 be quiet straight power plat.). Sometimes (usually between 4-10 hours) the system just turns off. No errors when i turn it back on. Temps are normal (watercooled).
Is there a bios setting that can cause this? For example cpu current capability?


----------



## woppy101

TurricanM3 said:


> 5900X, Dark Hero with Bios 3401. Already tested two PSUs (850+1200 be quiet straight power plat.). Sometimes (usually between 4-10 hours) the system just turns off. No errors when i turn it back on. Temps are normal (watercooled).
> Is there a bios setting that can cause this? For example cpu current capability?


No problems here (touches wood), system has been on for over 50hours straight


----------



## Korennya

TurricanM3 said:


> 5900X, Dark Hero with Bios 3401. Already tested two PSUs (850+1200 be quiet straight power plat.). Sometimes (usually between 4-10 hours) the system just turns off. No errors when i turn it back on. Temps are normal (watercooled).
> Is there a bios setting that can cause this? For example cpu current capability?


Are your cpu/memory setting stock? On earlier bios this was caused by too low voltage when processor is switching between low power states. 
Suggestions to fix it included increasing soc voltage, core voltage and setting uncore low power states to off. I had that problem too. It would random restart on low power states like desktop idle or web browsing at stock settings. Moving from 3003 to 3204 fixed that issue with the 5950x. 
When I had the 3950x in the dark on 3003. Additional soc voltage stabilized that chip.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Sounds like you should do some runs with Corecycler to find which cores are the issue.


----------



## TurricanM3

Corecycler is running fine (1h quick test). 
@Korennya
I don't have restarts or stability problems. The PC shuts off randomly. [email protected] here.


----------



## Korennya

Run at stock and see if it still shuts off.


----------



## bastian

Does the Dark Hero work with Resize Bar and nVidia cards?


----------



## OCmember

@TurricanM3 Look around in the bios under CPU options.. i think, for Power Supply Idle Control and try Typical Current Idle, if you haven't already.


----------



## PowerK

bastian said:


> Does the Dark Hero work with Resize Bar and nVidia cards?


Yes, it works great with RTX 3090.


----------



## OCmember

Are they backporting it to older GPUs e.g. the 10 series like a GTX 1070?


----------



## TheBrandon

PowerK said:


> Yes, it works great with RTX 3090.


How did you get this to work? Enabled in Bios and latest drivers/ bios? I have this enabled in BIOS but nVidia Control Panel shows it is not on. 3090 FTW 3 Ultra.

So far board is great.

PBO Curve optimized I see 5250MHz and will flatline 4900-4925 for hours on my 5950X with a push pull MSI AIO.

I am a bit embarrassed to say I can not get any of 4x USB 3.1 Gen1 Type-A ports working. Am I missing something here? Bios setting or did I miss a driver install? Speaking of, what is the general consensus of installing Asus Armory? I installed OS, Chipset Drivers from AMD and that is about it. Updated bios. Any benefits that make the software worth it especially with all the telemetry crap that runs?

I am still unable to identify the specific USB ports tied to the CPU's PCIe Lanes. Does anyone know? This is pretty shocking to me due to the importance of overall System Latency especially for gaming. I can go 1 by 1 and test but would rather see it in the manual, on the website, or a block diagram.

I hope everyone is enjoying their board! Thank you for any help sorting some of my issues.


----------



## PowerK

@*TheBrandon*
You need:
1. motherboard BIOS updated, 
2. vBIOS updated and 
3. the latest GeForce driver.


----------



## Rhadamanthys

Don't we need to enable something like 4G Decode in BIOS for ReBAR to work?


----------



## TheBrandon

Rhadamanthys said:


> Don't we need to enable something like 4G Decode in BIOS for ReBAR to work?


I did just in case. For whatever reason my GPU would not take the Bios update manually. I had to hit it with Precision X1 or whatever. Showing yes now. If I could just get Asus to respond to the ticket on the CPU lanes I'd be good to go. 

Does everyones USB 3.1 Gen 1 just work? Did you have to install any drivers? Strangely I can see my USB devices get power but thats it.


----------



## Korennya

TheBrandon said:


> I did just in case. For whatever reason my GPU would not take the Bios update manually. I had to hit it with Precision X1 or whatever. Showing yes now. If I could just get Asus to respond to the ticket on the CPU lanes I'd be good to go.
> 
> Does everyones USB 3.1 Gen 1 just work? Did you have to install any drivers? Strangely I can see my USB devices get power but thats it.


all the ports located on the back of the motherboard work for me. I"ve had zero issues with that. I also have a usb 2.0 and 3.1 header plugged in for the case front I/O which also work fine. Seems after updating to win10 20h2 it's using generic drivers but it's all working fine so i'm not messing with it.


----------



## TheBrandon

Korennya said:


> all the ports located on the back of the motherboard work for me. I"ve had zero issues with that. I also have a usb 2.0 and 3.1 header plugged in for the case front I/O which also work fine. Seems after updating to win10 20h2 it's using generic drivers but it's all working fine so i'm not messing with it.
> View attachment 2484820











What headers did you use? I have front and used the side and used USB1213.


----------



## Korennya

Can narrow it down slightly for you. I'ts 4 of the red ports on the back I/O panel. Manual states 4 red ports from the CPU. An educated guess would be the it's the 4 in closest to the wifi antenna ports. Given that the manual groups the other red ports along with the type C and those 4 also include the bios flashback it's reasonable to rule those out. Given that the flashback works without a cpu installed, it's seems logical to say those lower 4 are the running through the chipset and not the CPU. Since there are only 4 red tied to cpu, at least your hunt is narrowed down alot.


----------



## Korennya

TheBrandon said:


> View attachment 2484821
> 
> What headers did you use? I have front and used the side and used USB1213.


I'm using usb1213 for the 2.0 ports on the front io and u32g1_1011 for the 3.2 gen 1 front i/0


----------



## Korennya

also. If look here, the usb mass storage (right below the bluetooth) is on the lower 4 red. The G935 headset is on the upper 4 red. You'll noticed in the nesting, that the thumb drive has an additional PCI-pci bridge. This is likely the chipset. THe headset doesn't have the additional bridge, further supporting my theory that the top 4 are the cpu native lanes. 









(edit) and because you got me curious, i plugged in usb drives to the top 4 in square arrangement and those 4 are indeed on the same hub as the head set


----------



## PowerK

Rhadamanthys said:


> Don't we need to enable something like 4G Decode in BIOS for ReBAR to work?


Obviously, "Above 4G Decoding" and "Resizable Bar" need to be enabled.


----------



## TheBrandon

Korennya said:


> Can narrow it down slightly for you. I'ts 4 of the red ports on the back I/O panel. Manual states 4 red ports from the CPU. An educated guess would be the it's the 4 in closest to the wifi antenna ports. Given that the manual groups the other red ports along with the type C and those 4 also include the bios flashback it's reasonable to rule those out. Given that the flashback works without a cpu installed, it's seems logical to say those lower 4 are the running through the chipset and not the CPU. Since there are only 4 red tied to cpu, at least your hunt is narrowed down alot.


Wow I am struggling and thanks!! You sir deserve a fist bump from every gamer. I will have to look back at my manual as I can't believe I missed this, this was the first place I dug. Dead ass serious, I have an eye docs appointment in 1 hour so to be fair.... lol. Thank you!

Any best guess on why the USB isn't working? Opening a ticket with ASUS. Thank you!!


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Anyone running 4 sticks at 3600? Thinking of grabbing a second kit today.


----------



## Drawshot

JohnnyFlash said:


> Anyone running 4 sticks at 3600? Thinking of grabbing a second kit today.


I've been running my 5900x on the Dark Hero with the gskill F4-3600c16q-64gtznc kit for a couple months now without any problems. I didn't need to do any tweaking beyond just setting it to the DOCP.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Drawshot said:


> I've been running my 5900x on the Dark Hero with the gskill F4-3600c16q-64gtznc kit for a couple months now without any problems. I didn't need to do any tweaking beyond just setting it to the DOCP.


Perfect, those are DR as well.


----------



## Korennya

A


JohnnyFlash said:


> Perfect, those are DR as well.


Also running 4 sticks of dual rank (64gb). 5950 handled it with all settings on auto at 3600. 3950 wouldn’t even boot that way. Might even be able to get a little higher frequency than 3600 with these zen 3


----------



## TheBrandon

If anyone circles back on this. Make sure, XHCI, Legacy, USB Port Control, all USB controllers enabled. You have to turn off PSU hold the power button. Turn back on PSU and fire it up. All USB will work. Asus support will advise RMA.


----------



## Korennya

TheBrandon said:


> If anyone circles back on this. Make sure, XHCI, Legacy, USB Port Control, all USB controllers enabled. You have to turn off PSU hold the power button. Turn back on PSU and fire it up. All USB will work. Asus support will advise RMA.


That’s odd you even have to change anything there. I wonder why. I never messed with anything regarding usb in bios. It worked out of the box


----------



## TheBrandon

Korennya said:


> That’s odd you even have to change anything there. I wonder why. I never messed with anything regarding usb in bios. It worked out of the box


No idea on this. Without pulling power and discharging PSU I could alternate between Chipset and CPU USB. I’d see this as well. Once I did what I mentioned, no issues at all.


----------



## Korennya

Maybe you have a short? Little tag on io shield touching something. Or something grounding on the case that shouldn’t? Very strange


----------



## bastian

I am testing the 5950x with a X570 Dark Hero. I am using the latest BIOS. There appears to be an issue where the CPU will not downclock after an all-core run sometimes.

Options:
1) PBO Enabled/Fmax Enhancer Enabled
2) Dynamic OC Enabled at 4.5ghz and 75amps
3) Balanced Power Plan enabled in Windows 10

Steps:

I run a session of Handbrake encoding and lock the PC and after the render the CPU stays at full load. I have to restart the PC.

@shamino1978 Mobo bug?


----------



## TheBrandon

bastian said:


> I am testing the 5950x with a X570 Dark Hero. I am using the latest BIOS. There appears to be an issue where the CPU will not downclock after an all-core run sometimes.
> 
> Options:
> 1) PBO Enabled/Fmax Enhancer Enabled
> 2) Dynamic OC Enabled at 4.5ghz and 75amps
> 3) Balanced Power Plan enabled in Windows 10
> 
> Steps:
> 
> I run a session of Handbrake encoding and lock the PC and after the render the CPU stays at full load. I have to restart the PC.
> 
> @shamino1978 Mobo bug?


This doesn’t answer your question but my time was better spent on PBO. I hang out around 4.9 as the lowest all core permanently and peaking at 5250 by under volting. I couldn’t get anywhere near this on my Aorus Master. (Old revision 1).


----------



## bastian

TheBrandon said:


> This doesn’t answer your question but my time was better spent on PBO. I hang out around 4.9 as the lowest all core permanently and peaking at 5250 by under volting. I couldn’t get anywhere near this on my Aorus Master. (Old revision 1).


With PBO during single core loads I get up to around 5ghz on some cores. Dynamic OC at 4.5 for all-core. This was a quick and easy, I haven't even tried to see if it can do more with all-core above 4.5 yet. Voltages are also very good at these settings, LLC of 2 and manual vcore of 1.285.

But I want to know why the CPU won't downclock after a Handbrake AVX encode sometimes.


----------



## PowerK

bastian said:


> But I want to know why the CPU won't downclock after a Handbrake AVX encode sometimes.


It does. You just didn't wait long enough.
I know I also wish DOC > PBO transit was faster. Tinker around with hyteresis and see if you get better transition time.


----------



## bastian

PowerK said:


> It does. You just didn't wait long enough.
> I know I also wish DOC > PBO transit was faster. Tinker around with hyteresis and see if you get better transition time.


I don't think its a setting. I leave Handbrake running sometimes during an encode while I sleep... hours later I come back and the CPU is still running all-core even though Handbrake encode is done.


----------



## Rhadamanthys

bastian said:


> I don't think its a setting. I leave Handbrake running sometimes during an encode while I sleep... hours later I come back and the CPU is still running all-core even though Handbrake encode is done.


Definitely seems like a bug. I've had issues with DOC switching myself sometimes, however, using latest bios I haven't noticed any problems recently. Also, I've never been able to reproduce it in that instance.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

New Beta 3501 up on the Asus site with 1.2.0.2.


----------



## bastian

JohnnyFlash said:


> New Beta 3501 up on the Asus site with 1.2.0.2.


USB issues remain sadly.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

bastian said:


> USB issues remain sadly.


That's disappointing. The last update fixed my issues, but I seem to be in the minority.


----------



## OCmember

If they could completely disconnect the RGB linked to the USB 2.0 port, same with the Xtreme and the Xtreme has Bluetooth linked to the USB also.. such garbage


----------



## Korennya

So the usb drop out issues would be causing aura to stop working? After about 2 days I’ll come down and see th at the aura is stuck. Opening armory restarts it again. This just started after switching from 3950 to 5950


----------



## AStaUK

Aura has always been a buggy mess, I stopped using a long while ago.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

I have a Fractal case, I'm not even sure if mine's on.


----------



## Martin778

How many LED's can a single 5V ARGB connector take on this board?


----------



## Gexx

Just got the board its nice


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Can confirm that the additional 4 pin CPU connector makes a difference with the 5950X at heavy loads.

With only the 8 pin connected I would get a black screen at 4.4GHZ all-core and above running AVX2, but with both plugged in it never happens.


----------



## xeizo

JohnnyFlash said:


> Can confirm that the additional 4 pin CPU connector makes a difference with the 5950X at heavy loads.
> 
> With only the 8 pin connected I would get a black screen at 4.4GHZ all-core and above running AVX2, but with both plugged in it never happens.


Could depend on which PSU though, if it has enough on that rail, it's not 100% it is the connector

I run CB23 which has AVX2 at 12x4.5GHz and I have never had a black screen running CB23. I use Corsair RM850x. I've had package power north of 200W. With one connector.


----------



## bastian

JohnnyFlash said:


> Can confirm that the additional 4 pin CPU connector makes a difference with the 5950X at heavy loads.
> 
> With only the 8 pin connected I would get a black screen at 4.4GHZ all-core and above running AVX2, but with both plugged in it never happens.


No issues here with just the single 8 pin 4.5 all-core.


----------



## YouKnowSedri

after bios update from 3204 to 3401 i have lost around 4-5% perf in cpu bench, like CB20 or time spy (cpu) any reason?
5900x + C VIII DH


----------



## JohnnyFlash

bastian said:


> No issues here with just the single 8 pin 4.5 all-core.


Chips can be different, good to hear. 

What's the longest you've run Prime95 Small FFT AVX2? Mine would do 30 seconds then blink out with the single cable.


----------



## OCmember

@YouKnowSedri that's how it's been for me with both my 3800X & 5800X. The initial release bios was the best for bench scores, in my case anyways. Others may have had a different experience.


----------



## PowerK

Added another 4TB 870 EVO SSD.

2x2TB 980 PRO NVMe
2x4TB 870 EVO SSD
Total 12TB of SSD on my main machine now.
Since this is a gaming rig, I'm going to fill them with Steam library.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Man, those SSD temps. How much air flow do you have? My 970 pro idles in the high 40's.


----------



## shaolin95

Anyone upgraded from Hero Wifi to Dark hero that can provide some feedback if it was worth it for you?
I like that I can max out(or so it seems) the multi and single performance at least at it shows in benchmarks like CB20 but does it also show in real world apps?
Thanks!


----------



## PowerK

@JohnnyFlash
Good airflow + 3090 being vertically mounted helps keeping NVMe temps down I think.


----------



## AStaUK

shaolin95 said:


> Anyone upgraded from Hero Wifi to Dark hero that can provide some feedback if it was worth it for you?
> I like that I can max out(or so it seems) the multi and single performance at least at it shows in benchmarks like CB20 but does it also show in real world apps?
> Thanks!


I went from a 3900X/Crosshair VIII Hero to a 5950X/Dark Hero and can say I've barely noticed any difference in terms of gaming/productivity at all, there's a slight uptick in min framerates but nothing you would notice. What has changed is I no longer get random reboots and the 2nd NVMe drive dropping out, not sure if that was the board or the drive itself, I also upgraded to 980 Pro's.

**totally worth the upgrade to stop the random reboots. Paid RRP for board/CPU and sold the older parts for a tidy sum.


----------



## shaolin95

AStaUK said:


> I went from a 3900X/Crosshair VIII Hero to a 5950X/Dark Hero and can say I've barely noticed any difference in terms of gaming/productivity at all, there's a slight uptick in min framerates but nothing you would notice. What has changed is I no longer get random reboots and the 2nd NVMe drive dropping out, not sure if that was the board or the drive itself, I also upgraded to 980 Pro's.
> 
> **totally worth the upgrade to stop the random reboots. Paid RRP for board/CPU and sold the older parts for a tidy sum.


Makes sense. Welll i can get it at retail from a friend that bought it but need to find out how much i can get from my wifi to see if it's worth it.
Thanks


----------



## shamino1978

bastian said:


> I am testing the 5950x with a X570 Dark Hero. I am using the latest BIOS. There appears to be an issue where the CPU will not downclock after an all-core run sometimes.
> 
> Options:
> 1) PBO Enabled/Fmax Enhancer Enabled
> 2) Dynamic OC Enabled at 4.5ghz and 75amps
> 3) Balanced Power Plan enabled in Windows 10
> 
> Steps:
> 
> I run a session of Handbrake encoding and lock the PC and after the render the CPU stays at full load. I have to restart the PC.
> 
> @shamino1978 Mobo bug?


can u check if this fixes it for you?








ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-DARK-HERO-ASUS-0099.rar


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## JohnnyFlash

PowerK said:


> @JohnnyFlash
> Good airflow + 3090 being vertically mounted helps keeping NVMe temps down I think.


That makes sense, my card idles around 50.


----------



## R0CK3T

TheBrandon said:


> No idea on this. Without pulling power and discharging PSU I could alternate between Chipset and CPU USB. I’d see this as well. Once I did what I mentioned, no issues at all.


That's the USB Type C header on the board see if it's not backwards.


----------



## R0CK3T

Hi Guys,

I'm coming from an X570 Aorus Master, I had the same specs on that system just wanted to try the Dark Hero and well so far the board is exactly what I expected but I'm finding a difference on the M.2 performance, the X570AM both drives were getting close to the advertised speeds I was seeing 7k plus on the read, Both drives are Sabrent Rocket 4 Plus 1TB and 2 TB. 

The advertised speeds are: 

1TB: 7000 MB/s (read) and 5300 MB/s (write) 
2TB: 7100 MB/s (read) and 6600 MB/s (write) 

With this board they are not hitting the 7k mark I know I don't need all that speed but I seen them working like that in the past, so I was wondering if you guys have any recommendations other than setting the PCIE to Gen4 and the bus to x4.

Thanks in advance for the help, here is a screenshot of a CDM I ran for this post.


----------



## R0CK3T

TheBrandon said:


> No idea on this. Without pulling power and discharging PSU I could alternate between Chipset and CPU USB. I’d see this as well. Once I did what I mentioned, no issues at all.


If you enable ErP you don't need to wait for the PSU to discharge, the system fully kills the power every time you shut down your system.


----------



## jsp001

Ok, this maybe silly but I noticed. IN/OUT T-sensor ,, Is the bio's expecting this to be in/out of heat source, or cooler??
For info it doesn't matter, but if I am going to play with Auto settings as well then it matters. Yes, I feel a bit goofy asking after 25yrs of water cooling when I realized I don't know if IN should be cold or hot lol


----------



## Korennya

jsp001 said:


> Ok, this maybe silly but I noticed. IN/OUT T-sensor ,, Is the bio's expecting this to be in/out of heat source, or cooler??
> For info it doesn't matter, but if I am going to play with Auto settings as well then it matters. Yes, I feel a bit goofy asking after 25yrs of water cooling when I realized I don't know if IN should be cold or hot lol


Not sure what you're getting at. These headers are simple 2 pin thermocouple headers. THere's actually 3 of them. Water in/out and t.probe. THe bios isn't expecting them to be anything. They are there for optional temperature monitoring as you see fit. Personally I have the "in" one located at the back of my res and the out one located on the output side of the gpu water block. In my system these always read the same temp or within 1 C of each other so having 2 in the same loop is rather pointless. Really only useful if you have dual loops or a split loop. THey can be used to control fans and/or pump. AGain, bios doesn't care at all. you set it up how it works for your system.


----------



## OCmember

R0CK3T said:


> If you enable ErP you don't need to wait for the PSU to discharge, the system fully kills the power every time you shut down your system.


Thanks main, didn't know that


----------



## R0CK3T

OCmember said:


> Thanks main, didn't know that


It also works for RGB keyboards or devices that stay lit


----------



## OCmember

So I decided on keeping an SN850 1TB I picked up. Using it in my secondary slot (M2_2) slot. Copied a 15GB folder onto it and write speeds were 2.5GB a second. Ran Crystal Disk and write speed were in line with what I seen. I'm aware the Southbridge behaves like this but I thought I'd be seeing a little higher Write speeds. Something in my bios not right? It's the only PCIe 4.0 device on the south bridge, however I do have some other things that might be running through the South bridge, hmm.


----------



## Korennya

I can’t find real data on that drive, but maybe that write size is larger than the onboard cache and causing it to slow down to the nand wire speed?

ive got a 970 evo 500gb in second slot. It’s pcie 3.0 but I’m fairly sure it does better than 2.5gb writes. I’ll have to check later.
When I had the c8h I was using 2 970 evo 500gb in a raid 0. That was capable of just under 7gbs.


----------



## Jim Cornette

What system monitor are you running PowerK? (very nice!)



PowerK said:


> Added another 4TB 870 EVO SSD.
> 
> 2x2TB 980 PRO NVMe
> 2x4TB 870 EVO SSD
> Total 12TB of SSD on my main machine now.
> Since this is a gaming rig, I'm going to fill them with Steam library.
> 
> View attachment 2486514
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486515
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486516
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486517
> 
> 
> View attachment 2486518


----------



## PowerK

@Jim Cornette Thanks. It's in my sig. Alienware AW3821DW and LG OLED E9.


----------



## Jim Cornette

PowerK said:


> @Jim Cornette Thanks. It's in my sig. Alienware AW3821DW and LG OLED E9.


lol - I should have been more specific - this guy










I'm guessing Rainmeter? I did something similar a while back - I kind of miss it now - but the config/code took some time to develop...


----------



## degenn

How many of you guys are hitting *stable* 2000+mhz FCLK? Have a CVIII DH unopened here debating if it's worthwhile opening.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

degenn said:


> How many of you guys are hitting *stable* 2000+mhz FCLK? Have a CVIII DH unopened here debating if it's worthwhile opening.


I got it to boot and ran a couple tests, determined it was not worth the hassle over 1800 and went back. It's like 1.5% max.


----------



## OCmember

degenn said:


> How many of you guys are hitting *stable* 2000+mhz FCLK? Have a CVIII DH unopened here debating if it's worthwhile opening.


Isn't that more a CPU IMC thing than motherboard? Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## degenn

JohnnyFlash said:


> I got it to boot and ran a couple tests, determined it was not worth the hassle over 1800 and went back. It's like 1.5% max.


Yeah I've not been able to get 2000 completely stable either, WHEA's. It seems stable but just isn't...

1900/3800 rock stable with very tight timings though, on this Unify-X. Thinking the Hero probably wouldn't be the magic bullet.



OCmember said:


> Isn't that more a CPU IMC thing than motherboard? Correct me if I am wrong


You're definitely not wrong but also MB, more specifically the BIOS' I suppose.


----------



## OCmember

Does our MB have an option to disable Spread Spectrum? I do see an option for SB Spread Spectrum but I'm assuming it's for the South Bridge? 2nd option under Tweaker's Paradise

@degenn I'll say the Bios support has been better than my other board. Basically they've come sooner than my Xtreme board.


----------



## Korennya

OCmember said:


> So I decided on keeping an SN850 1TB I picked up. Using it in my secondary slot (M2_2) slot. Copied a 15GB folder onto it and write speeds were 2.5GB a second. Ran Crystal Disk and write speed were in line with what I seen. I'm aware the Southbridge behaves like this but I thought I'd be seeing a little higher Write speeds. Something in my bios not right? It's the only PCIe 4.0 device on the south bridge, however I do have some other things that might be running through the South bridge, hmm.


So I just ran disk benches and it appears I’m in the same boat. I’m getting a hard capped 2.2gbs write on my 980. The previous bench was stored from when the drive was installed and it wrote 5.5 then. I think it’s software related?? My 970 evo plus is actually beating it at 2.6gbs writes. It’s definitely in 4x mode and gen 4. It reads at 7gbs. Going to try a clean windows install this weekend. This install is a mess. It’s from the c8h when I had two 970 in raid0 as the boot drive.


----------



## OCmember

Korennya said:


> So I just ran disk benches and it appears I’m in the same boat. I’m getting a hard capped 2.2gbs write on my 980. The previous bench was stored from when the drive was installed and it wrote 5.5 then. I think it’s software related?? My 970 evo plus is actually beating it at 2.6gbs writes. It’s definitely in 4x mode and gen 4. It reads at 7gbs. Going to try a clean windows install this weekend. This install is a mess. It’s from the c8h when I had two 970 in raid0 as the boot drive.


Yeah I've tried a few things and same result.


----------



## defcoms

I am using sabrent rocket 4.0 drives in my board currently in raid 0. They are advertised as 5000r/4400w when I first built my machine I was getting the advertised speed in the slot that is directly connected to the cpu. The other slot attached to the chipset would never reach full speed. It would come close but would always be around 4700/4000ish. Im not sure if this is becuase of latency or what. I can't find my screen shots of testing the drives not in raid. But here is a shot of them setup in raid.


----------



## PowerK

Jim Cornette said:


> lol - I should have been more specific - this guy
> 
> View attachment 2487364
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Rainmeter? I did something similar a while back - I kind of miss it now - but the config/code took some time to develop...


Ah.. sorry. Misunderstanding on my part.
For the system monitoring, I'm using AIDA64 on Windows 10 PCs configured as a remote LCD server and iPad mini 4 (Wi-Fi) connected to the Windows 10 PC through HTTP .
This works great.
For instance,
at home, our desktop PCs have the following IP addresses. (AX88U router configured as a DHCP server)
Desktop 1: 192.168.1.100
Desktop 2: 192.168.1.101
Desktop 3: 192.168.1.102
Those desktop PCs have AIDA64 installed and configured.
So, whenever I want check up on the status of those PCs, all I need to do is connect to those internal IPs through web browser on iPhone, iPad etc.
I sometimes like watching the status of other desktop PCs when kids are playing games on them in their rooms. Hehe


----------



## Jim Cornette

PowerK said:


> Ah.. sorry. Misunderstanding on my part.
> For the system monitoring, I'm using AIDA64 on Windows 10 PCs configured as a remote LCD server and iPad mini 4 (Wi-Fi) connected to the Windows 10 PC through HTTP .
> This works great.
> For instance,
> at home, our desktop PCs have the following IP addresses. (AX88U router configured as a DHCP server)
> Desktop 1: 192.168.1.100
> Desktop 2: 192.168.1.101
> Desktop 3: 192.168.1.102
> Those desktop PCs have AIDA64 installed and configured.
> So, whenever I want check up on the status of those PCs, all I need to do is connect to those internal IPs through web browser on iPhone, iPad etc.
> I sometimes like watching the status of other desktop PCs when kids are playing games on them in their rooms. Hehe
> 
> View attachment 2487467


Thanks for the info - that's slick.


----------



## Korennya

defcoms said:


> I am using sabrent rocket 4.0 drives in my board currently in raid 0. They are advertised as 5000r/4400w when I first built my machine I was getting the advertised speed in the slot that is directly connected to the cpu. The other slot attached to the chipset would never reach full speed. It would come close but would always be around 4700/4000ish. Im not sure if this is becuase of latency or what. I can't find my screen shots of testing the drives not in raid. But here is a shot of them setup in raid.
> View attachment 2487445


Is this a recent screenshot? MY drives hit advertised speeds when I first put the rig together and now they have a write cap around 2gbs. I'm curious if anyone else has seen this drop off. I did find a post on reddit from back in December/January where multiple users were having this same issue with 980 pro's across different motherboards


----------



## defcoms

Korennya said:


> Is this a recent screenshot? MY drives hit advertised speeds when I first put the rig together and now they have a write cap around 2gbs. I'm curious if anyone else has seen this drop off. I did find a post on reddit from back in December/January where multiple users were having this same issue with 980 pro's across different motherboards


The image was from a few months ago but I just redid the bench mark and it got a tiny bit slower but my raid drive is about 50% full so the drop in speed it as expected.


----------



## OCmember

I'm looking for single NVMe drive write speeds in the M2_2 slot.


----------



## coelacanth

OCmember said:


> I'm looking for single NVMe drive write speeds in the M2_2 slot.


BIOS 3202
Sabrent Rocket 4 1TB in the M2_2 slot
Ran the test with the "Default" setting not the "NVMe SSD" setting


----------



## Korennya

Just reinstalled windows. Basically driverless it’s so fresh. Used magician to test before and after install. Before was 6.8 read 1.8 write 1,200,000 ops. After its 7.1 read 5.8 write 350,000 ops 😡. Writes are fixed. Would like to know why ops tanked so hard. Hopefully after chipset drivers etc are installed I’ll get ops back without loosing writes again.


----------



## Korennya

Korennya said:


> Just reinstalled windows. Basically driverless it’s so fresh. Used magician to test before and after install. Before was 6.8 read 1.8 write 1,200,000 ops. After its 7.1 read 5.8 write 350,000 ops 😡. Writes are fixed. Would like to know why ops tanked so hard. Hopefully after chipset drivers etc are installed I’ll get ops back without loosing writes again.


Edit: here's crystal after fresh windows. default setings also on the 980 pro 1TB


----------



## jsp001

Korennya said:


> Not sure what you're getting at. These headers are simple 2 pin thermocouple headers. THere's actually 3 of them. Water in/out and t.probe. THe bios isn't expecting them to be anything. They are there for optional temperature monitoring as you see fit. Personally I have the "in" one located at the back of my res and the out one located on the output side of the gpu water block. In my system these always read the same temp or within 1 C of each other so having 2 in the same loop is rather pointless. Really only useful if you have dual loops or a split loop. THey can be used to control fans and/or pump. AGain, bios doesn't care at all. you set it up how it works for your system.


Thanks, and I do get with the settings it should not matter over all. It just crossed my mind that the bios may expect one to be the highest input (temp), when under auto settings.. I have seen the same as you said on temps. 1 or 2 degrees per heatsink the water passes. The only time it ever added up to anything was when water was running over 5 blocks and overclocking everything lol


----------



## Biscottoman

Hi guys, i just completed my first full custom loop watercooled build ewuipped with a 5950x+dark Hero+16x2 4000c16 gskill RAM. I was able to boot at 1900fclk with the stock BIOS (3003 version) but as i updated to the 3401, 5950x stopped to be able to boot at that fclk. At the moment i'm with everything on stock, just docp enabled. Would an older BIOS version be better to achieve the highest fclk?


----------



## Requiem4u

How many of you use DOS, Dynamic OC Switch? And why not? I got some nice results but heard someone having issues like not changing mode or changing too often, regardless current or hysteresis settings.


----------



## Mastakony

Requiem4u said:


> How many of you use DOS, Dynamic OC Switch? And why not? I got some nice results but heard someone having issues like not changing mode or changing too often, regardless current or hysteresis settings.


Buggy when I tested (no switch back).
And now I use CTR 2.1 which do a better same job.
Will test with next bios fix.

Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Requiem4u

Mastakony said:


> Buggy when I tested (no switch back).
> And now I use CTR 2.1 which do a better same job.
> Will test with next bios fix.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


Ok. It works for me in bencmarks but I have played only PUBG and have no issues with it. I think it can be more complicated in cases (some games probably) when power demand is changing rapidly.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Requiem4u said:


> How many of you use DOS, Dynamic OC Switch? And why not? I got some nice results but heard someone having issues like not changing mode or changing too often, regardless current or hysteresis settings.


This is the main reason it isn't being used as widely yet, it's not reliable.


----------



## Rhadamanthys

DOC been running fine for me the last couple of weeks, didn't notice any problems.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Rhadamanthys said:


> DOC been running fine for me the last couple of weeks, didn't notice any problems.


Which BIOS are you on?


----------



## Requiem4u

I have BIOS version 3302.


----------



## shamino1978

Mastakony said:


> Buggy when I tested (no switch back).
> And now I use CTR 2.1 which do a better same job.
> Will test with next bios fix.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Redmi K30 Pro en utilisant Tapatalk


did u try with the bios i posted?








Asus Crosshair VIII DARK Hero.... Official Thread!?


@YouKnowSedri that's how it's been for me with both my 3800X & 5800X. The initial release bios was the best for bench scores, in my case anyways. Others may have had a different experience.




www.overclock.net


----------



## Mastakony

shamino1978 said:


> did u try with the bios i posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Crosshair VIII DARK Hero.... Official Thread!?
> 
> 
> @YouKnowSedri that's how it's been for me with both my 3800X & 5800X. The initial release bios was the best for bench scores, in my case anyways. Others may have had a different experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


I will


----------



## Rhadamanthys

JohnnyFlash said:


> Which BIOS are you on?


3302. Waiting for 3501 to leave beta.


----------



## neikosr0x

Please delete - ignore.


----------



## neikosr0x

Rhadamanthys said:


> 3302. Waiting for 3501 to leave beta.


3501 runs smooth but CPU performs worse than with my old x470 CH7, not clocking as high in many of the cores + averages while gaming are at least 100mhz lower than with my old x470 ch7 lol... maybe it is just this bios.

EDIT: Sorry for the double post, something went wrong lol.


----------



## xeizo

neikosr0x said:


> 3501 runs smooth but CPU performs worse than with my old x470 CH7, not clocking as high in many of the cores + averages while gaming are at least 100mhz lower than with my old x470 ch7 lol... maybe it is just this bios.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for the double post, something went wrong lol.


AMD has lowered boost to get rid of the idle reboot problem, so lower boost is the newer bios, not the board.


----------



## drnilly007

neikosr0x said:


> 3501 runs smooth but CPU performs worse than with my old x470 CH7, not clocking as high in many of the cores + averages while gaming are at least 100mhz lower than with my old x470 ch7 lol... maybe it is just this bios.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for the double post, something went wrong lol.


Looks like an issue with this motherboard in general. Running my 5900x stock it is now dead and heading to rma. Theres some sort of issue with this board, i put in a spare 5600x and at stock I cannot enable PBO without crashes. Im almost done with AMD


----------



## neikosr0x

drnilly007 said:


> Looks like an issue with this motherboard in general. Running my 5900x stock it is now dead and heading to rma. Theres some sort of issue with this board, i put in a spare 5600x and at stock I cannot enable PBO without crashes. Im almost done with AMD


Well, i have seen my 5900x jumping to 1.506 volts on the latest bios but clocks aren't that high as constant as it was with my old x470 at lower voltage.


xeizo said:


> AMD has lowered boost to get rid of the idle reboot problem, so lower boost is the newer bios, not the board.


ummm interesting... I wouldn't say that the board doesn't have the power because that is silly, i was referring to the bios of course... I am clueless how is it possible for ASUS to release a buggy bios after it took them sooo! long to ship to the UK.


----------



## ComingStorm

Odd that 3501 is still in beta going on nearly 2 months, isn't it? Can anyone confirm that it actually fixes their USB drop outs?


----------



## iamjanco

Hi folks, AMD noob here, though fairly well versed in Intel and familiar with ASUS Intel Bios. Read through the thread and will continue to watch closely (got a Dark Hero on its way from Newegg which will hopefully be my son's PCIE 4 platform). 

Haven't ordered anything else yet, but not hindered financially. Summed up: we bench, play games, and process video (Premiere Pro/After Effects), as well as make frequent use of Photoshop and Illustrator). 

*Initial questions *(TIA!): 

Would you recommend the 5950X over the 5900X? (cooling/power are not issues for us)

How about RAM? From what I can gather skimming the thread and elsewhere, 2X16 dual rank seems advisable, though I have been looking at *F4-3600C14Q-64GTZN*.

Looking for advice/recommendations in general. Again, TIA for any assistance!


----------



## Nizzen

ComingStorm said:


> Odd that 3501 is still in beta going on nearly 2 months, isn't it? Can anyone confirm that it actually fixes their USB drop outs?


Amd has been in beta since Zen 1 release, so are you supprised?


----------



## Nizzen

iamjanco said:


> Hi folks, AMD noob here, though fairly well versed in Intel and familiar with ASUS Intel Bios. Read through the thread and will continue to watch closely (got a Dark Hero on its way from Newegg which will hopefully be my son's PCIE 4 platform).
> 
> Haven't ordered anything else yet, but not hindered financially. Summed up: we bench, play games, and process video (Premiere Pro/After Effects), as well as make frequent use of Photoshop and Illustrator).
> 
> *Initial questions *(TIA!):
> 
> Would you recommend the 5950X over the 5900X? (cooling/power are not issues for us)
> 
> How about RAM? From what I can gather skimming the thread and elsewhere, 2X16 dual rank seems advisable, though I have been looking at *F4-3600C14Q-64GTZN*.
> 
> Looking for advice/recommendations in general. Again, TIA for any assistance!


I have 5900x and 5950x.
The biggest difference is the better bin on the memorycontroller. Atleast for me. 
My 5900x is from one of the first batches and it can't do over 3600mhz whea free.
My new 5950x can do 3933mhz and can benchmark over 4000mhz with ease.


----------



## Rhadamanthys

ComingStorm said:


> Odd that 3501 is still in beta going on nearly 2 months, isn't it? Can anyone confirm that it actually fixes their USB drop outs?


I read they might skip stable 3501 and jump straight to AGESA 1.3.


----------



## jlodvo

anyone tried the new bios?


----------



## neikosr0x

jlodvo said:


> anyone tried the new bios?
> 
> View attachment 2512508


Testing so far looks to have the same behaviour as previous bios.


----------



## Korennya

Same behavior as in usb drop out is still a problem?


----------



## phillyman36

I have occasional usb drop out here and there. About an hour ago my Schiit Hel wouldnt work. Its reconnected now. Im still on 3501. Going to be honest with the usb drop outs, memory issues I kind of wish i would have just grabbed a 10850k. Just for the set it and forget it ease.


----------



## Korennya

What memory issues? Running 64g at 3600mhz. Have had no issues at all. Still on 320 something bios. I’ve had it since Feb and only had the usb disconnect once. Only pcie 4 device I have is a 980 pro nvme. My biggest complaint (it’s more of an annoyance) is the bios takes sooooo long to finish its post. My old fx6300 system will post so fast it’s hard to catch the windows to press delete. This damn hero/5950 takes about 60 seconds to finish. It’s ridiculous. Takes longer to post than it does to load windows.


----------



## phillyman36

Sometime ill boot and have an 40 error. When i reboot its ok. Probably because i dont understand the whole memory tuning. It doesnt take that long for my 5900x to boot. Its annoyances like you mentioned that sometimes gives me buyers remorse.


----------



## Korennya

You can ignore code 40. It’s a resume from s state code. It’s supposed to come up when you resume from sleep, but I’ve also had it pop up on reboots and the occasional cold boot. Had it happen on my 1600x/c6h and also my 3950x when it was in c8h and the dark hero. I’ve always ignored that one and I’ve never had any issues resulting from that code being present.


----------



## neikosr0x

Korennya said:


> Same behavior as in usb drop out is still a problem?


I have no USB drop at all since previous BETA, Ram behavior isn't much different either... Now after more testing my CPU is boosting around 100-150mhz higher on average... 6 cores to 4.950 and the rest to 4.825/3 and 4.85/3 temps are allowed to be higher as well. Load is better managed between cores now i am getting 3 to 4 cores pushing averages around ~4.7ghz while gaming for hours. All core boost seems to be equal or a bit lower... Curve optimizer not working as before, now getting worse boost behavior but less heat.


----------



## iamjanco

Hi folks, just an update; I received my orders/got the basics up and running on the Dark Hero (latest stable drivers/apps have been updated using those from the ASUS, EVGA, and Samsung sites), but still need to get my clocks on both the ram and cpu where they need to be. More than anything else, I wanted to make sure my KPE wasn't DOA before I start tearing it apart to add my own home brewed custom water cooling solution to the front and rear of it. For those who might be interested, I'll replace the stock backplate and front gpu/vrm plate with those of my own design (copper plate), substituting a generic waterblock for the gpu core, and adding a waterblock to the backplate as well (I've got a spare Bitspower block that was meant for an Intel 900P); and I'll copper shim all vram chips.

Anyway, initial specs follow, as well a pic. More (e.g., I've got a NUV packed full of SSDs) will be added once I feel I'm ready for that:


SAMSUNG 980 PRO M.2 2280 500GB (the OS drive, currently in the second NVME slot)G.SKILL Trident Z Neo 32GB (2 x 16GB) F4-3600C16D-32GTZNEVGA 3090 K|NGP|N GPU (in the second pcie slot, it won't currently fit in the first because of the air cooler on the CPU; got a heatkiller IV sitting at the Post Office waiting on pickup)EVGA 1600 T2 PSU










Again, for those who might be interested, what I typically use to cool my benched stuff with (the full bench):











Lastly, this is my first AMD build ever since starting building my own builds around 2002 or so. Before then I always bought prebuilts (going back into Commodore 64 days; I'm an old fart). If need be, I hope you guys don't mind my leaning on you a bit.


----------



## neikosr0x

iamjanco said:


> Hi folks, just an update; I received my orders/got the basics up and running on the Dark Hero (latest stable drivers/apps have been updated using those from the ASUS, EVGA, and Samsung sites) ), but still need to get my clocks on both the ram and cpu where they need to be. More than anything else, I wanted to make sure my KPE wasn't DOA before I start tearing it apart to add my own home brewed custom water cooling solution to the front and rear of it. For those who might be interested, I'll replace the stock backplate and front gpu/vrm plate with those of my own design (copper plate), substituting a generic waterblock for the gpu core, and adding a waterblock to the backplate as well (I've got a spare Bitspower block that was meant for a Intel 900P); and I'll copper shim all vram chips.
> 
> Anyway, initial specs follow, as well a pic. More (e.g., I've got a NUV packed full of SSDs) will be added once I feel I'm ready for that:
> 
> 
> SAMSUNG 980 PRO M.2 2280 500GB (the OS drive, currently in the second NVME slot)G.SKILL Trident Z Neo 32GB (2 x 16GB) F4-3600C16D-32GTZNEVGA 3090 K|NGP|N GPU (in the second pcie slot, it won't currently fit in the first because of the air cooler on the CPU; got a heatkiller IV sitting at the Post Office waiting on pickup)EVGA 1600 T2 PSU
> 
> View attachment 2513310
> 
> 
> Again, for those who might be interested, what I typically use to cool my benched stuff with (the full bench):
> 
> View attachment 2513311
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, this is my first AMD build ever since starting building my own builds around 2002 or so. Before then I always bought prebuilts (going back into Commodore 64 days; I'm an old fart). If need be, I hope you guys don't mind my leaning on you a bit.


wow, that looks amazing, almost like Fallout-styled workbench.


----------



## bastian

*BIOS 3601 is out officially on ASUS sites today*
2021/06/16

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 3601
"1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.3 Patch A
2. Improve system stability


----------



## jlodvo

anyone notice any improvements from bios 3501 to this 3601?


----------



## neikosr0x

jlodvo said:


> anyone notice any improvements from bios 3501 to this 3601?


Better boost but for some reason my CPU doesn't like it... it restarts my pc constantly went back to the latest stable bios and stability came back... and it seems to be a problem with the CPU... system lockups... reboots... on the same settings applied manually.


----------



## bastian

jlodvo said:


> anyone notice any improvements from bios 3501 to this 3601?


No, but haven't seen anything bad, so that's good.


----------



## Nizzen

I'm still using 0099 bios from Shamino, and it's working great. I find no reason to change


----------



## Requiem4u

jlodvo said:


> anyone notice any improvements from bios 3501 to this 3601?


Can't say that, but a lot better than 3302. Faster (Aida64 memory latency) at same settings. Before my 5800X was whea-free @1800 MHz, now @1866 MHz. But now I can't boot @1900 MHz. @1933 MHz boots fine but with few wheas when benchmarking.


----------



## jlodvo

im obseving this 3601 now and its kinda problematic for me vs 3501, i get random crash in warzone , like just now the display went off and the pc hangs and i need to press reset, and i notice this everytime i restart the boards led status would take longer to boot to windows its staying longer on 98 before the b4 appears, on the 3501 it was very fast, ill give this a couple more days and revert back to 3501


----------



## OCmember

@jlodvo have you checked event manager? My AMD passive GPU does this and it's the driver that is the problem.


----------



## jlodvo

yes i get errors now in event viewer like this one

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000d1 (0xfffffc8a3f506c92, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000001, 0xfffff8024b8f5455). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 4a7b3b2a-000b-4c47-b625-7a949a51be15.










i coppied my setting on from 3501 , in the previous 3501 bios i dont have this error and critical and the difference you can really notice it buggy and crashes without any reason not like in 3501 it was stable for me


----------



## jlodvo

also one thing i just notice now while checking bios is anything i do even just saving profile when i save and exit, it does the power cycle again, where the boots restart a couple of time , and one thing is it keeps setting global c state and power idle control back to = Auto
and the bios screen safe mode will appear and have to press F1

and i have to manually set c-state back of and idle power control to typical state, this i dont have any problem with the 3501 bios , i dont know why it reverst back to auto if you touch any settings in bios or just save profile


----------



## pipeclock

jlodvo said:


> i coppied my setting on from 3501


This is the source of your problems. Don´t do it. There is a reason why there is a new BIOS, some settings behave a bit different. Check/tune your voltage values.


----------



## jlodvo

Nizzen said:


> I'm still using 0099 bios from Shamino, and it's working great. I find no reason to change


where do we find this shamino bios any links?


----------



## pipeclock

jlodvo said:


> where do we find this shamino bios any links?


Asus Crosshair VIII DARK Hero.... Official Thread!? | Page 33 | Overclock.net


----------



## JohnnyFlash

I'll bump to 3601 this weekend and report back.


----------



## phillyman36

Deleting my post. nothing to see here lol.


----------



## OCmember

@phillyman36 What was it? I play UT4 which was basically the test platform for Fort-nite


----------



## phillyman36

OCmember said:


> @phillyman36 What was it? I play UT4 which was basically the test platform for Fort-nite


Basically I had some sort of lag. Everytime i hit a button there was a slight delay for it to register. It was in my Fortnite settings. I play on NA-East. Somehow my server preference was set to Oceana and not east. Not sure how it got switched but I put it back to the East servers.


----------



## Requiem4u

Ok. Bios 3601 inside and no post if FCLK 1900. FCLK 1933 boots fine but with few wheas when benchmarking. I saw that user @Pickclock had no issues at FCLK 1900. [Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread
How about you?
My CPU is 5800X. I thought this boot-hole was bios related. Had no problems to boot FCLK 1900 with bios 3302.


----------



## Ultranoc

Requiem4u said:


> Ok. Bios 3601 inside and no post if FCLK 1900. FCLK 1933 boots fine but with few wheas when benchmarking. I saw that user @Pickclock had no issues at FCLK 1900. [Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread
> How about you?
> My CPU is 5800X. I thought this boot-hole was bios related. Had no problems to boot FCLK 1900 with bios 3302.


5800X + Dark Hero 3601 here, no problem with 1900/3800.


----------



## Rhadamanthys

Ultranoc said:


> 5800X + Dark Hero 3601 here, no problem with 1900/3800.


Same here.


----------



## arvinz

How many of you guys are using CTR as opposed to Dynamic OC? I'm waiting for my last part to come in and will be finally building my new machine with the Dark board + 5950X. Would love some insight as to what everyone's preference is for overclockability and stability. I also just heard about this new Project Hydra software that's coming out soon that looks to be an even better tool. Thoughts?


----------



## OCmember

Where is the TSME option in the bios? My Xtreme board has it under miscellaneous..


----------



## bastian

TPM on the Dark Hero has an issue currently. When it is enabled it will cause a random system stutter. It will happen in Windows desktop or other applications/gaming. The system will stutter/desync on random and there is no event viewer log for reference. I am using the latest BIOS 3601. 

This will be a problem for Windows 11 users.


----------



## Vesimas

Someone can confirm this or maybe it's only your problem?


----------



## Drawshot

I haven't noticed any stuttering with 3601 after enabling firmware TPM.


----------



## ancelotti

bastian said:


> TPM on the Dark Hero has an issue currently. When it is enabled it will cause a random system stutter. It will happen in Windows desktop or other applications/gaming. The system will stutter/desync on random and there is no event viewer log for reference. I am using the latest BIOS 3601.
> 
> This will be a problem for Windows 11 users.


Interesting, my Firefox was randomly stuttering after flipping on TPM but I thought it was an issue related to the browser itself. It seems to have gone away by itself but if it happens again I may disable TPM until they issue a fix.


----------



## bastian

Drawshot said:


> I haven't noticed any stuttering with 3601 after enabling firmware TPM.


Its totally random when it happens, so you may just have not seen it yet.

My system is otherwise stable, no WHEA errors or crashing.



Vesimas said:


> Someone can confirm this or maybe it's only your problem?


I reported it to @shamino1978 and he is going to check.

I've tried reverting to older BIOS and it still happens and for whatever reason when I disable firmware TPM it goes away.



ancelotti said:


> Interesting, my Firefox was randomly stuttering after flipping on TPM but I thought it was an issue related to the browser itself. It seems to have gone away by itself but if it happens again I may disable TPM until they issue a fix.


It happens to me when I am just on the desktop, either playing music or having the browser open in the background. It will also happen in gaming as well. There is no specific timing, it just happens randomly.

Its quick when it happens and will go away, but later again randomly it will happen. The only solution it seems is to disable firmware TPM.

Also, the problem happens in Windows 10 and 11.


----------



## ancelotti

Since the stuttering is not happening any more, I'm not 100% certain there is an issue beyond something specific to Firefox and maybe a bad addon. I never noticed anything with games or anything else, so it may have just been coincidental. I'll update if I get it again, but for now it seems OK.


----------



## bastian

ancelotti said:


> Since the stuttering is not happening any more, I'm not 100% certain there is an issue beyond something specific to Firefox and maybe a bad addon. I never noticed anything with games or anything else, so it may have just been coincidental. I'll update if I get it again, but for now it seems OK.


Are you using PBO & Dynamic OC Switcher?


----------



## OCmember

Haven't noticed anything on both my rigs (in sig) since I turned on TMP


----------



## bastian

OCmember said:


> Haven't noticed anything on both my rigs (in sig) since I turned on TMP


Are you using PBO & Dynamic OC Switcher?


----------



## OCmember

bastian said:


> Are you using PBO & Dynamic OC Switcher?


No, sir.


----------



## bastian

OCmember said:


> No, sir.


I am. And well I turned TPM off and so far the issue has gone. I don't know why or if it is also connected with me using PBO & Dynamic OC with TPM.

Again, my system is stable. No whea errors and I can do full on Handbrake x265 sessions no issue.


----------



## OCmember

bastian said:


> I am. And well I turned TPM off and so far the issue has gone. I don't know why or if it is also connected with me using PBO & Dynamic OC with TPM.
> 
> Again, my system is stable. No whea errors and I can do full on Handbrake x265 sessions no issue.


Have you ran the latest CoreCycler to check for SSE rounding errors? 

I found PBO to be not worth the time let alone DOC. Try turning PBO & DOC off then test TPM Enabled/Disabled and see if you can reproduce the issue.


----------



## bastian

OCmember said:


> Have you ran the latest CoreCycler to check for SSE rounding errors?
> 
> I found PBO to be not worth the time let alone DOC. Try turning PBO & DOC off then test TPM Enabled/Disabled and see if you can reproduce the issue.


No, I haven't, but like I said I have no whea errors and my system is stable. I even set up a special event log just for whea errors and its empty. I also run hwinfo daily and it also reports 0 errors. I am not doing anything crazy with Dynamic OC. Just PBO On + Dynamic OC set at 43 for all core. Pretty conservative. 1800FCLK.

For whatever reason turning TPM off makes it go away. No idea why.


----------



## OCmember

bastian said:


> No, I haven't, but like I said I have no whea errors and my system is stable. I even set up a special event log just for whea errors and its empty. I also run hwinfo daily and it also reports 0 errors. I am not doing anything crazy with Dynamic OC. Just PBO On + Dynamic OC set at 43 for all core. Pretty conservative. 1800FCLK.
> 
> For whatever reason turning TPM off makes it go away. No idea why.


You could have no WHEA errors and still have SSE Rounding errors. Run CoreCycler several times over a period of 2-3 days. The only difference I see is that I'm not using PBO or DOC on my Dark Hero, nor am I running PBO on my Xtreme and I have TMP enabled on both machines with no issues like you describe. However, now, as I'm looking in Event Viewer, I am seeing a bunch off TMP Errors Event ID 15 BUT only on the Dark Hero board, not with my Xtreme. 









Event Viewer Error -TPM -Event ID 15


So this error continuously pop up in my event viewer. Description - General - The device driver for the Trusted Platform Module (TPM) encountered a non-recoverable error in the TPM hardware, which



answers.microsoft.com





"_The device driver for the Trusted Platform Module (TPM) encountered a non-recoverable error in the TPM hardware, which prevents TPM services (such as data encryption) from being used. For further help, please contact the computer manufacturer_."

The event is under Administrative Events.


----------



## bastian

OCmember said:


> You could have no WHEA errors and still have SSE Rounding errors. Run CoreCycler several times over a period of 2-3 days. The only difference I see is that I'm not using PBO or DOC on my Dark Hero, nor am I running PBO on my Xtreme and I have TMP enabled on both machines with no issues like you describe. However, now, as I'm looking in Event Viewer, I am seeing a bunch off TMP Errors Event ID 15 BUT only on the Dark Hero board, not with my Xtreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Event Viewer Error -TPM -Event ID 15
> 
> 
> So this error continuously pop up in my event viewer. Description - General - The device driver for the Trusted Platform Module (TPM) encountered a non-recoverable error in the TPM hardware, which
> 
> 
> 
> answers.microsoft.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_The device driver for the Trusted Platform Module (TPM) encountered a non-recoverable error in the TPM hardware, which prevents TPM services (such as data encryption) from being used. For further help, please contact the computer manufacturer_."
> 
> The event is under Administrative Events.


Interesting that your event viewer shows something. I understand about the SSE Rounding Errors. But I just don't understand why it seems when I disable TPM the symptom goes away. I'm going to try and do some more testing to see if I can get shamino more info.


----------



## Requiem4u

No issues here. fTPM enabled and PBO & Dynamic OC.


----------



## shamino1978

hey bastian my event viewer has no tpm related entries fyi, maybe it is a difference in our components.


----------



## AStaUK

Out of interest is anyone using a physical TPM module installed on the board?


----------



## xV Slayer

Hey @shamino1978 does the 3702 beta change anything with this TPM issue? I can confirm with it enabled on 3601 I would have this weird system stutter every rare once in a while sometimes not for a few days. I could not figure out what was going on and did a fresh OS install. It wasn't until I remembered I enabled TPM for the eventual Windows 11 release that I figured out the cause since this never happened before on my system and I have had it for 7 months with no issues. Disabling TPM stopped the stutter for an entire week. Enabling TPM caused it to come back in a day. My system is stock as well and can pass any stress test thrown at it. I also did not notice any errors or issues in event viewer when the issue happened. I ran some memory tests and OCCT again just to see and with TPM on or off all tests are rock solid with no errors.


----------



## bastian

xV Slayer said:


> Hey @shamino1978 does the 3702 beta change anything with this TPM issue? I can confirm with it enabled on 3601 I would have this weird system stutter every rare once in a while sometimes not for a few days. I could not figure out what was going on and did a fresh OS install. It wasn't until I remembered I enabled TPM for the eventual Windows 11 release that I figured out the cause since this never happened before on my system and I have had it for 7 months with no issues. Disabling TPM stopped the stutter for an entire week. Enabling TPM caused it to come back in a day. My system is stock as well and can pass any stress test thrown at it. I also did not notice any errors or issues in event viewer when the issue happened. I ran some memory tests and OCCT again just to see and with TPM on or off all tests are rock solid with no errors.


I'm glad I am not the only one having this happen too!

@shamino1978 @safedisk


----------



## xV Slayer

@bastian did you try 3702 yet?


----------



## bastian

xV Slayer said:


> @bastian did you try 3702 yet?


Not yet, but I suspect it won't have any fixes for this as shamino has said he hasn't been able to reproduce yet.

I think until we have more people turning TPM on, it may take a bit, as most people are running with TPM turned off.


----------



## shamino1978

xV Slayer said:


> Hey @shamino1978 does the 3702 beta change anything with this TPM issue? I can confirm with it enabled on 3601 I would have this weird system stutter every rare once in a while sometimes not for a few days. I could not figure out what was going on and did a fresh OS install. It wasn't until I remembered I enabled TPM for the eventual Windows 11 release that I figured out the cause since this never happened before on my system and I have had it for 7 months with no issues. Disabling TPM stopped the stutter for an entire week. Enabling TPM caused it to come back in a day. My system is stock as well and can pass any stress test thrown at it. I also did not notice any errors or issues in event viewer when the issue happened. I ran some memory tests and OCCT again just to see and with TPM on or off all tests are rock solid with no errors.


may i have full specs, including bios settings?
btw i'm curious if adjusting pll 1.8v up or down have any effect on this too.


----------



## ancelotti

I've disabled fTPM to see if it's related to my issue, so I should know within the next day or two if it happens again (I'll post back with confirmation either way).


----------



## bastian

shamino1978 said:


> may i have full specs, including bios settings?
> btw i'm curious if adjusting pll 1.8v up or down have any effect on this too.


Hey shamino,

I have found the issue persists if running all stock as well. I will share my specs: 5950x, RTX 3090 Strix, Corsair (B-Die) 32gb @ 3600 14-15-15-15-35 1.45

I tried turning Dynamic OC Switcher off and on, didn't seem to be related to that too.

Here is more info:


----------



## shamino1978

it doesnt say a lot except that u run 3600 memory dr with 5950x
i meant video card, drivers, etc


----------



## bastian

shamino1978 said:


> it doesnt say a lot except that u run 3600 memory dr with 5950x
> i meant video card, drivers, etc


In my case 3090 with driver 471.22

Other softwares: Corsair iCue 4.13.223, MSI Afterburner 4.6.3.16053, Hwinfo 7.04.4480


----------



## AStaUK

For those that might be interested, when W11 was announced I ordered dTPM which I received yesterday and installed on my C8DH. A couple of reboots later and it appears in W10 as ready for use.

I know I could have just enabled fTPM but I like the additional security of dedicated hardware and the knowledge that when i update my firmware or clear the CMOS I won’t have to reinitialise the TPM.


----------



## bastian

As of BIOS 3702, firmware TPM is enabled.


----------



## neikosr0x

Is it normal for this MOBO to record PLL 1.8+ = 1.766v~


----------



## bastian

neikosr0x said:


> Is it normal for this MOBO to record PLL 1.8+ = 1.766v~


I've noticed with the latest BETA BIOS PLL seems to be under 1.8v by quite a bit around where you say.


----------



## bastian

shamino1978 said:


> may i have full specs, including bios settings?
> btw i'm curious if adjusting pll 1.8v up or down have any effect on this too.


Hey shamino,

I am testing manually increasing PLL to 1.83 to see if that gets rid of the random system stutter. With BIOS 3702, auto voltage does seem low 1.77. Even setting 1.8 manually the voltage shows at 1.77.


----------



## neikosr0x

bastian said:


> Hey shamino,
> 
> I am testing manually increasing PLL to 1.83 to see if that gets rid of the random system stutter. With BIOS 3702, auto voltage does seem low 1.77. Even setting 1.8 manually the voltage shows at 1.77.


Also having system micro stutters with the latest beta, in fact sometimes if you are surfing the web it can hear a weird stretching sound. Even when manually setting the PLL voltage to 1.83v...


----------



## bastian

neikosr0x said:


> Also having system micro stutters with the latest beta, in fact sometimes if you are surfing the web it can hear a weird stretching sound. Even when manually setting the PLL voltage to 1.83v...


@shamino1978 @safedisk

Yes, I am 99% certain it has something to do with TPM firmware, for some reason. It is the only connection I and others can make. Increasing PLL has not fixed the issue.

I have an ASUS TPM module on the way. Going to test that too when it arrives.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

BIOS 3702 is up, adds Windows 11 support.


----------



## bastian

JohnnyFlash said:


> BIOS 3702 is up, adds Windows 11 support.


Will be interesting to see if we get more reports of the stuttering problem now that more people will have TPM firmware enabled.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

bastian said:


> Will be interesting to see if we get more reports of the stuttering problem now that more people will have TPM firmware enabled.


Good question indeed. I never move to the newer version until they have been out at least a year, so it will probably be time to upgrade anyways.


----------



## AStaUK

So by adding support for Win11 I presume that means that fTPM is now enabled by default, interesting to see what impact that has on people. Wonder if any other default values are changed?


----------



## Nizzen

JohnnyFlash said:


> BIOS 3702 is up, adds Windows 11 support.


No stuttering with 0099 bios on dark hero, win 11 and 3090. 
Running 3866c14 flat 2x16


----------



## neikosr0x

bastian said:


> @shamino1978 @safedisk
> 
> Yes, I am 99% certain it has something to do with TPM firmware, for some reason. It is the only connection I and others can make. Increasing PLL has not fixed the issue.
> 
> I have an ASUS TPM module on the way. Going to test that too when it arrives.


Just tried latest driver, with ASUS AMD Chipset drivers from ASUS website, Win10 and Win11 no crashes or weird stutter....


----------



## bastian

neikosr0x said:


> Just tried latest driver, with ASUS AMD Chipset drivers from ASUS website, Win10 and Win11 no crashes or weird stutter....


Its random. And it will only happen if you have TPM firmware option enabled. Keep watching for it.


----------



## neikosr0x

bastian said:


> Its random. And it will only happen if you have TPM firmware option enabled. Keep watching for it.


Well, on the latest BIOS I have set TPM set to discrete, and still works on Win 11... And before that my Win 10 worked just fine. I will keep testing tho, I know it is random. Try installing ASUS chipset drivers from their website... since I did that and uninstalled MSI afterburner I haven't experienced the issue again. 

I'll keep you posted if I get any stutter or weird behavior.


----------



## bastian

neikosr0x said:


> Well, on the latest BIOS I have set TPM set to discrete, and still works on Win 11... And before that my Win 10 worked just fine. I will keep testing tho, I know it is random. Try installing ASUS chipset drivers from their website... since I did that and uninstalled MSI afterburner I haven't experienced the issue again.
> 
> I'll keep you posted if I get any stutter or weird behavior.


With the Win 11 insider builds, they are not enforcing TPM after you have installed it. So yeah, you can run Win 11 with TPM set to discrete. So you won't get the performance stutter. But we assume TPM will need to be enabled for the public release, so TPM firmware will be needed for most people and that is where the stutter happens.

My TPM module arrives tomorrow, so I'll be testing that as well.


----------



## bastian

I have the ASUS TPM module installed now and running with the TPM Discrete setting and have not encountered the random stutter anymore with BIOS 3702. This is the only thing I have changed on my system. So for whatever reason the TPM firmware option is causing issues with random stutter.

@shamino1978 @safedisk


----------



## neikosr0x

bastian said:


> I have the ASUS TPM module installed now and running with the TPM Discrete setting and have not encountered the random stutter anymore with BIOS 3702. This is the only thing I have changed on my system. So for whatever reason the TPM firmware option is causing issues with random stutter.
> 
> @shamino1978 @safedisk


I will test again with TPM set firmware again. I had it set to firmware before but last time i tried Win 11 didn't switch it on.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Looks like Asus pulled 3702 from the site.

Edit: Nope, it's back now.


----------



## safedisk

*ROG CROSSHAIR VIII Series 3703 BETA BIOS UPDATE *


1. Update AGESA version to ComboV2PI 1203 PatchC

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO BETA BIOS 3703

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO WIFI BETA BIOS 3703

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII FORMULA BETA BIOS 3703

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII IMPACT BETA BIOS 3703

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BETA BIOS 3703


Hey guys, AGESA version has been updated
@bastian you can check the new bios
Thanks!


----------



## bastian

safedisk said:


> View attachment 2518971
> 
> 
> 
> *ROG CROSSHAIR VIII Series 3703 BETA BIOS UPDATE *
> 
> 
> 1. Update AGESA version to ComboV2PI 1203 PatchC
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO BETA BIOS 3703
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO WIFI BETA BIOS 3703
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII FORMULA BETA BIOS 3703
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII IMPACT BETA BIOS 3703
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BETA BIOS 3703
> 
> 
> Hey guys, AGESA version has been updated
> @bastian you can check the new bios
> Thanks!


Thanks safedisk!


----------



## FlanK3r

@safedisk lol, u are on this forum also


----------



## bastian

FlanK3r said:


> @safedisk lol, u are on this forum also


In the Dark Hero thread, we appreciate @safedisk


----------



## rossi594

Did anybody here test yet if 1.2.0.3 C changes the whea 19 behavior?


----------



## bastian

I have installed 3703 and all is good. I have not tested to see if the TPM firmware setting still stutters. I will see later.


----------



## rossi594

bastian said:


> I have installed 3703 and all is good. I have not tested to see if the TPM firmware setting still stutters. I will see later.


So all good as in no whea 19s at >1900 flck? That would be the best news since the covid vaccine =DD


----------



## Alberto_It

safedisk said:


> View attachment 2518971
> 
> 
> 
> *ROG CROSSHAIR VIII Series 3703 BETA BIOS UPDATE *
> 
> 
> 1. Update AGESA version to ComboV2PI 1203 PatchC
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO BETA BIOS 3703
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO WIFI BETA BIOS 3703
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII FORMULA BETA BIOS 3703
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII IMPACT BETA BIOS 3703
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BETA BIOS 3703
> 
> 
> Hey guys, AGESA version has been updated
> @bastian you can check the new bios
> Thanks!


Can you please upload them on official support website?


----------



## bastian

Alberto_It said:


> Can you please upload them on official support website?


It will be the same thing. This is direct from ASUS.


----------



## xeizo

54 minutes and counting, no WHEA at 1900 ...


----------



## Milkysunshine

my 5950x won't boot at all at 1900 even with this new bios. Hangs on 27 then restarts.


----------



## rossi594

xeizo said:


> 54 minutes and counting, no WHEA at 1900 ...


Thanks for testing. Are you using event viewer or hwinfo to check?


----------



## rossi594

Milkysunshine said:


> my 5950x won't boot at all at 1900 even with this new bios. Hangs on 27 then restarts.


Agesa 1.2.0.3b did wounders for me. Unlocked 1900 MHz (I used to have a "hole" there) and 2033.


----------



## xeizo

rossi594 said:


> Thanks for testing. Are you using event viewer or hwinfo to check?


HWinfo


----------



## rossi594

xeizo said:


> HWinfo


And no interconnect warnings? That is beautiful. Do your dimms / soc go higher? Could you test 2000? Usually the wheas start showing up within the first minute of testing.


----------



## Milkysunshine

rossi594 said:


> Agesa 1.2.0.3b did wounders for me. Unlocked 1900 MHz (I used to have a "hole" there) and 2033.


Lucky! 1933 gives me an occasional whea, but no bsod. I'm sure 1900 would work if it could. lol


----------



## rossi594

Milkysunshine said:


> Lucky! 1933 gives me an occasional whea, but no bsod. I'm sure 1900 would work if it could. lol


Do you mean whea like crash? Or do you mean a whea 19 warning, that most people don't know where to see?


----------



## Milkysunshine

rossi594 said:


> Do you mean whea like crash? Or do you mean a whea 19 warning, that most people don't know where to see?


I mean correctable whea errors that show up in hwinfo and event viewer.


----------



## rossi594

Milkysunshine said:


> I mean correctable whea errors that show up in hwinfo and event viewer.


I see. So they are not all gone. Maybe they can be fixed with voltages now. Did you usually have more than now?


----------



## Nizzen

rossi594 said:


> I see. So they are not all gone. Maybe they can be fixed with voltages now. Did you usually have more than now?


AMD can't fix bad IMC, but it can be improved a bit. 

I had "the worst" imc in the world on my last 5900x. Max without whea was 1800mhz. With a new 5950x, 1933 is no problem! Can benchmark @ 2000mhz
The IMC lottery is real


----------



## rossi594

Nizzen said:


> AMD can't fix bad IMC, but it can be improved a bit.
> 
> I had "the worst" imc in the world on my last 5900x. Max without whea was 1800mhz. With a new 5950x, 1933 is no problem! Can benchmark @ 2000mhz
> The IMC lottery is real


I don't think it's a physical problem. People reported it beeing better on very old agesa versions and before a windows update whea 19s were not a thing on zen3.

I know that there is IMC variance. But that the real jackpot is whea free and not total frequency is new to me =D.


----------



## xeizo

rossi594 said:


> And no interconnect warnings? That is beautiful. Do your dimms / soc go higher? Could you test 2000? Usually the wheas start showing up within the first minute of testing.


Looks stable so far, in that regard could be the best bios yet. I have never tried 2000, I don't think my B-Die will do it without bumping up Vdimm to uncomfortable levels. B-Die do get hot. At 45-50C they start throwing errors, so better keep temps below. I have DJR in another rig, they would probably do it, but they have way worse timings instead.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

I'm all for pushing things for the fun of overclocking, but the real world difference between 1800 and 1900 is unnoticeable for regular use.


----------



## Milkysunshine

rossi594 said:


> I see. So they are not all gone. Maybe they can be fixed with voltages now. Did you usually have more than now?


1933 gives errors using voltages up to my comfort zone. It's a little too early to dump too much soc voltage. Plus, the more overall voltage going into the chip, the lower the pbo boost speeds.


JohnnyFlash said:


> I'm all for pushing things for the fun of overclocking, but the real world difference between 1800 and 1900 is unnoticeable for regular use.


You're not wrong. But this is overclock.net, right? Aren't we here to find our limits and live right on that edge?

I run 1866, so the 33mhz doesn't mean much. It would probably get me under 60ns latency though. Stuck at 60.5ish. Not bad for 64 gigs over 4 sticks (single rank, 16gb ballistix 3600 sticks) this ram actually overall performs better than my B die trident 32g kit. Crazy right?

It is frustrating however that I know my ram can easily do up to 4000mhz (did it in my 11900k system), but the cpu is holding me back. Not worth losing 1:1. This 'hole' seems to be a common problem. It flat out will not post with a 1900 fclk. But it'll post at 2000 fclk. Not stable, but will post.


----------



## rossi594

Milkysunshine said:


> 1933 gives errors using voltages up to my comfort zone. It's a little too early to dump too much soc voltage. Plus, the more overall voltage going into the chip, the lower the pbo boost speeds.
> 
> You're not wrong. But this is overclock.net, right? Aren't we here to find our limits and live right on that edge?
> 
> I run 1866, so the 33mhz doesn't mean much. It would probably get me under 60ns latency though. Stuck at 60.5ish. Not bad for 64 gigs over 4 sticks (single rank, 16gb ballistix 3600 sticks) this ram actually overall performs better than my B die trident 32g kit. Crazy right?
> 
> It is frustrating however that I know my ram can easily do up to 4000mhz (did it in my 11900k system), but the cpu is holding me back. Not worth losing 1:1. This 'hole' seems to be a common problem. It flat out will not post with a 1900 fclk. But it'll post at 2000 fclk. Not stable, but will post.


I did not have any hole anymore after the 1.2.0.3b bios. Smooth sailing on everything I tried up to 2033 @ 1.150 vsoc. I tryed till 1.202vsoc couldn't get 2066 to post. If the whea 19s were gone I would not bother getting everything set up again all the time. I would just go for 2033 cl14 ~1.57v with water cooling and be good.


----------



## bastian

JohnnyFlash said:


> I'm all for pushing things for the fun of overclocking, but the real world difference between 1800 and 1900 is unnoticeable for regular use.


Agreed. And you are better to just run stock and use Dynamic OC to get the benefits of switching back and forth from single to multi core workloads.


----------



## Milkysunshine

bastian said:


> Agreed. And you are better to just run stock and use Dynamic OC to get the benefits of switching back and forth from single to multi core workloads.


I've had much better results (read: benchmarks) with PBO tuning. Plus, It essentially removes any risk of killing the CPU as it still completely manages itself 100% of the time.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Milkysunshine said:


> I've had much better results (read: benchmarks) with PBO tuning. Plus, It essentially removes any risk of killing the CPU as it still completely manages itself 100% of the time.


If your static voltage settings are correctly tested, then there is actually less risk of issues than equally tested PBO.


----------



## Milkysunshine

JohnnyFlash said:


> If your static voltage settings are correctly tested, then there is actually less risk of issues than equally tested PBO.


I'm not sure that makes sense. PBO either this a thermal limit, a frequency limit, or a power limit and throttles. If it doesn't hit any of those, it pushes further.

I've tried both... many, many hours of both. I've got not much better to do since I'm disabled. I've spent days tuning DOC, as well as PBO. I find PBO is better for all workloads, not just some. With DOC, you pretty much have to tune it to handle everything up to avx2 video encoding, and other non stressful workloads will have tons of headroom left unused. PBO gets the best out of everything in my experience. 

Again, this is my experience, with my setup, and my needs. If all you do is game and never do truly cpu intensive loads for hours on end, you may have different acceptable tradeoffs. I'm confident that my cpu is running safely, to the best of its allowed ability in every workload situation.

I guess I'm trying to say, I'm not saying you're wrong, I am just having a hard time understanding that what you said is true.


----------



## Milkysunshine

Also, your sig shows you're running 4.15/4.05. Is there a reason that's so low? MicroATX case? With PBO, mine encodes blu-rays to h264 for my nas at 4.45-4.525ghz steady at 82°. It seems you may be losing 400mhz on every core with that setup.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Milkysunshine said:


> I'm not sure that makes sense. PBO either this a thermal limit, a frequency limit, or a power limit and throttles. If it doesn't hit any of those, it pushes further.
> 
> I've tried both... many, many hours of both. I've got not much better to do since I'm disabled. I've spent days tuning DOC, as well as PBO. I find PBO is better for all workloads, not just some. With DOC, you pretty much have to tune it to handle everything up to avx2 video encoding, and other non stressful workloads will have tons of headroom left unused. PBO gets the best out of everything in my experience.
> 
> Again, this is my experience, with my setup, and my needs. If all you do is game and never do truly cpu intensive loads for hours on end, you may have different acceptable tradeoffs. I'm confident that my cpu is running safely, to the best of its allowed ability in every workload situation.


DOC only switches between per-CCX settings and PBO settings. For per-ccx, you only have to find one clockspeed and voltage that is avx2 stable. You get it as high as you can before temps are a problem, then give a 24H prime test. If it passes, bump the voltage one step and you're done. You are virtually guaranteed not to make errors in your renders/encodes.

PBO is the dragon of many heads that is near impossible to confirm stable for every tick on the voltage curve for every core. Too many people take "it doesn't crash or give WHEA errors" as being stable, when in reality rounding errors can go unnoticed for a really long time if they don't happen in critical systems. You would have to fully test every single stage of the voltage curve to be certain, which is difficult to do for "light load" clockspeeds, as you you can't stress test a light load by definition.



Milkysunshine said:


> Also, your sig shows you're running 4.15/4.05. Is there a reason that's so low? MicroATX case? With PBO, mine encodes blu-rays to h264 for my nas at 4.45-4.525ghz steady at 82°. It seems you may be losing 400mhz on every core with that setup.


My system is always under full load, so those are the settings I'm using at the moment. I can do 4.3/1.225 before temps get in the high 90s on my current cooler and I have an optimus foundation that will be installed next month, but the main reason is the temperature in my office. At 4.3 my office gets into the 30's in the afternoon, so for now I'm keeping it down a bit until I can move my tower to the closet and vent the closet to the hall. It would be super wasteful to run the AC for the whole house. I have 4 x265 encodes going (which uses avx), with 2 vms and excel data models open for work while I type this.

You asked how that could make sense, I can answer that with a question: *How can you be sure that you're not getting errors during the x264 encodes you mentioned?* 

Rounding errors can just be incorrectly coloured blocks in a scene, a deblocking error, a loss of sync in audio, or a ms glitch in the audio track. That's true of anything you process, you could be running an unstable chip that never crashes. This is why dynamic overclock was so exciting, when the load gets very heavy it switches to a mode that is confirmed to be stable and the most efficient. Then when the encode is done, it switches back to PBO for games and such where minor errors aren't important.

Run Prime95 303 small fft with avx2 enabled on your current settings see what clockspeed and temps you get.


----------



## Milkysunshine

JohnnyFlash said:


> You asked how that could make sense, I can answer that with a question: *How can you be sure that you're not getting errors during the x264 encodes you mentioned?*
> 
> Rounding errors can just be incorrectly coloured blocks in a scene, a deblocking error, a loss of sync in audio, or a ms glitch in the audio track. That's true of anything you process, you could be running an unstable chip that never crashes. This is why dynamic overclock was so exciting, when the load gets very heavy it switches to a mode that is confirmed to be stable and the most efficient. Then when the encode is done, it switches back to PBO for games and such where minor errors aren't important.
> 
> Run Prime95 303 small fft with avx2 enabled on your current settings see what clockspeed and temps you get.


Already have done 26+ straight hours of prime95 while watching hwinfo. As well as umpteen passes of testmem5, plus days worth of core cycler on different settings. OCCT tests, aida64 stress tests... Prime95 doesn't stress my cpu like video encoding does. I barely break 72° on any setting with prime95. Cpu reaches power limits I set before it reaches temp limits. The 360 AIO, and 10 case fans helps a bit. The worst part, as you mentioned was the zero load tuning of curve optimizer. Be prepared to take days to find the limits. Just when you think you're stable and error free, the curve optimizer undervolting can starve the cpu at idle and cause random reboots. THAT was tedious. I'm sure a few of my cores are 2-5 over what they need to be, but someone can only take so many reboots. Once I went a full day without any reboots idling, with all services and apps disabled I could safely disable, I added 2 to any core that wasn't at -30 and called it good for now. It isn't a critical system like my 11900k server with VMs, plex, pi-hole, unbound, wireguard, urbackup server is. That system I leave pretty damn close to stock.

Thanks so much for the responses. This is a great place to learn, and I think you've spelled out clearly why your setup works for you. I've also tried to explain my situation, as well as the absolutely tedious nature of tuning 16 individual cores. What helped me was, only my 2 favored cores on ccx1 needed tuning. The other 6 took -30 like a champ. Ccx2 on the other hand was a *NIGHTMARE*


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Milkysunshine said:


> Prime95 doesn't stress my cpu like video encoding does. I barely break 72° on any setting with prime95. Cpu reaches power limits I set before it reaches temp limits.


What clockspeed does it stay at when it hits that power limit?


----------



## Milkysunshine

JohnnyFlash said:


> What clockspeed does it stay at when it hits that power limit?


4.5-4.75 all core

I'm running 220 150 150


----------



## xV Slayer

@safedisk @bastian Sorry I have been on vacation for a few weeks. My specifications are: 5950x NO PBO, DDR4 3800 15-15-15-15-30 Ram 1.37v, 1600 Watt Superflower Leadex Titanium PSU, 3090 FE, and the x570 Asus Dark Hero. I updated to the latest 3703 Bios but I still get the weird stutter glitch with TPM enabled. The system passes 30 hours of CoreCycler. Also passes 16 hours of TestMem5 on the 1usmus preset.


----------



## Milkysunshine

Regarding the stutter issue, only once have I seen it. It was shortly after I installed win 11, the audio stuttered and everything paused for about 0.5 seconds. I installed win 11 on July 5th, so it has been a while with out any stuttering noticed.


----------



## Requiem4u

Milkysunshine said:


> 1933 gives errors using voltages up to my comfort zone. It's a little too early to dump too much soc voltage. Plus, the more overall voltage going into the chip, the lower the pbo boost speeds.


Bigger is not always better. I can't post fclk 1900. Fclk 1933 gives me wheas. I tested my voltages one by one. My best VDDP and CCD voltage is 0,85. No I get only few wheas in memory intensive benchmarks like Aida64 memory & cache bench, nothing in everyday use.


----------



## bastian

New 3801 BIOS from ASUS:









ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking &amp...


During the USB BIOS flashbak process you have this issue ?? Only when trying to install older bioses, like 2601 and 3003. It rejects dem files with message error “Selected file is not a proper BIOS" Going back and forward between different 12.x.x agesa bioses, starting from 3204 is easy though.




www.overclock.net


----------



## bastian

@safedisk 

FYI, there is still a bug in the BIOS where some RAM secondary/third timings are running higher than their default settings. For example, TRFC settings will say a default value in BIOS, but then in Windows will be set higher.


----------



## xV Slayer

What about the TPM bug?


----------



## bastian

xV Slayer said:


> What about the TPM bug?


Honestly forgot to test this as I have been running the ASUS TPM Module with zero stutter. I will switch it back to firmware TPM to see if it starts again. Although @safedisk insinuated that it was fixed with BIOS 3703.


----------



## xV Slayer

It was not fixed in 3703.


----------



## xV Slayer

@bastian Where did you buy your physical TPM device?


----------



## bastian

xV Slayer said:


> @bastian Where did you buy your physical TPM device?


Memory Express. I am now on BIOS 3801.


----------



## Milkysunshine

Anyone else noticing much higher idle vcore on 3801? My bios vcore was 1.265 on 3601. now it is well over 1.45? I understand that high of voltage under little load isn't bad, but why did it change?


----------



## MickJones

For those of you on Bios 3801 - any reason for me to update from 3601? I've been rock solid on this bios as far as I'm aware - no USB issues or anything else.

@Milkysunshine have you had any further issues or found anyone else out there with this issue on 3801? Trying to determine if I should update. Thanks!


----------



## Milkysunshine

MickJones said:


> For those of you on Bios 3801 - any reason for me to update from 3601? I've been rock solid on this bios as far as I'm aware - no USB issues or anything else.
> 
> @Milkysunshine have you had any further issues or found anyone else out there with this issue on 3801? Trying to determine if I should update. Thanks!


I don't think I would consider it an issue per say, just a difference. I haven't picked up on many obvious differences over than the enabling of the tpm, and the newer agesa. I never had any usb issues on any bios.


----------



## noxious89123

The Asus website has updated, and 3801 is no longer in Beta. I'm still on 3401 but think I will try out 3801, probably at the weekend.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

noxious89123 said:


> The Asus website has updated, and 3801 is no longer in Beta. I'm still on 3401 but think I will try out 3801, probably at the weekend.


Which website? I still see only 3703 beta.


----------



## phillyman36

I just downloaded 3801 bios from the asus website. Now i get a post code of 9E everytime the pc boots.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

So weird, I had to manually refresh the page about 20 times and then 3801 just magically showed up.


----------



## Alberto_It

JohnnyFlash said:


> So weird, I had to manually refresh the page about 20 times and then 3801 just magically showed up.





https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-DARK-HERO-ASUS-3801.ZIP


----------



## noxious89123

phillyman36 said:


> I just downloaded 3801 bios from the asus website. Now i get a post code of 9E everytime the pc boots.


Did you reinput all of your settings manually, or did you try to load a previously saved profile?

A profile that you saved from say 3601 for example, won't necessarily work for 3801, and your settings will be all jumbled up.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Alberto_It said:


> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-DARK-HERO-ASUS-3801.ZIP


Thanks, I'll give it a try this weekend.


----------



## zorn

noxious89123 said:


> The Asus website has updated, and 3801 is no longer in Beta. I'm still on 3401 but think I will try out 3801, probably at the weekend.


Any reason to switch from 3703 to this?


----------



## Nizzen

zorn said:


> Any reason to switch from 3703 to this?


If it ain't broken, don't fix it 

A bios doesn't magical fix a 3733mhz max imc to a 2000mhz imc. Just saying


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Have 3801 loaded up. It took clearing CMOS 3 times to get DOCP to work correctly, but everything seems good since then.

Will run some more extensive stuff tomorrow.


----------



## noxious89123

So I flashed from 3401 to 3801 tonight, and then manually reentered all of my settings.

I have been setting my RAM timings through the Extreme Tweaker part of BIOS instead of through the AMD Overclocking part, and thought I'd try entering them through there instead.... And most of my Tcl options are shown in hexidecimal.

So I don't see 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13. I see 8, 9, 0Ah, 0Bh, 0Ch, 0Dh.
Not sure what to make of it to be honest. Everything seems to work fine and run stable.


----------



## phillyman36

noxious89123 said:


> Did you reinput all of your settings manually, or did you try to load a previously saved profile?
> 
> A profile that you saved from say 3601 for example, won't necessarily work for 3801, and your settings will be all jumbled up.


I manually input my settings. No saved profiles. Only thing i change after each Bios update is to set memory DOCP, turn off wifi and bluetooth, and adjust some fan settings. Since I upgraded to 3801 everytime I boot the 9e post code is there instead of the AA post code.


----------



## noxious89123

phillyman36 said:


> I manually input my settings. No saved profiles. Only thing i change after each Bios update is to set memory DOCP, turn off wifi and bluetooth, and adjust some fan settings. Since I upgraded to 3801 everytime I boot the 9e post code is there instead of the AA post code.


Pretty sure I read somewhere, either on OCN or Reddit, that the 9e post code is due to a difference in the default setting for TPM in 3801.


----------



## figarro

I've noticed something new with the 3801 BIOS: previous profiles are still present. I've loaded one up and some settings fields show weird characters. I don't have the guts to save and reboot though, so I don't know if they actually work. Anyone experienced something like this?


----------



## Requiem4u

figarro said:


> I've noticed something new with the 3801 BIOS: previous profiles are still present. I've loaded one up and some settings fields show weird characters. I don't have the guts to save and reboot though, so I don't know if they actually work. Anyone experienced something like this?


My old profiles work fine. But that field containing last saved profile name shows some random extra numbers.


----------



## noxious89123

figarro said:


> I've noticed something new with the 3801 BIOS: previous profiles are still present. I've loaded one up and some settings fields show weird characters. I don't have the guts to save and reboot though, so I don't know if they actually work. Anyone experienced something like this?


I noticed that my saved profiles are still present and avilable too, but I wouldn't chance loading one up. There have been extra options added to the BIOS, so I'd expect stuff to get weird if you used an old profile.


----------



## kenshabby

hi
i have the dark hero as well, and the usb ports on the case front panel dont work (although the ports on the rear io work just fine). this happens with 2 different cases so theres nothing wrong with the case(s).

i was assuming this was because of the reported usb issues, but now on bios 3801 it *still* doesent work at all. the front panel usb ports are just dead.

i was thinking that maybe the usb3 plug wasnt properly inserted into the header on the motherboard, but ive pushed it in as far as it goes. or are u supposed to use extreme force here? i didnt notice any 'click' when inserting it into the motherboard. is there supposed to be one?

its the same on both linux and windows


----------



## noxious89123

kenshabby said:


> i was thinking that maybe the usb3 plug wasnt properly inserted into the header on the motherboard, but ive pushed it in as far as it goes. or are u supposed to use extreme force here? i didnt notice any 'click' when inserting it into the motherboard. is there supposed to be one?


The small USB3 header labelled U32G2_5 or the large 20 pin USB3 header labelled U32G1_1011?

The small one (U32G2_5) I struggled with too; you have to push it in much harder than you'd think, and it DOES make an audible click as it goes in. *Please note that this connector IS KEYED and can only be fitted in one orientation. *The keying on the connector is not immediately obvious either!

I have had no issues with any of my USB ports, and all have worked from day 1. I believe my board was on 2601 when I bought it, and I flashed it straight to 3401 before I started using it.


----------



## kenshabby

noxious89123 said:


> The small USB3 header labelled U32G2_5 or the large 20 pin USB3 header labelled U32G1_1011?
> 
> The small one (U32G2_5) I struggled with too; you have to push it in much harder than you'd think, and it DOES make an audible click as it goes in.
> 
> I have had no issues with any of my USB ports, and all have worked from day 1. I believe my board was on 2601 when I bought it, and I flashed it straight to 3401 before I started using it.


do you mean the usb-c one? that works here, its the large blue one thats the problem (the one you have to put in from the side)


----------



## noxious89123

Hmm, I don't _think_ that one clicks.


----------



## AStaUK

kenshabby said:


> do you mean the usb-c one? that works here, its the large blue one thats the problem (the one you have to put in from the side)


Check the port, it’s awkward to fit the connector and I bent a pin doing it.


----------



## Anthos

Does anyone know what these pins are for?









20210102-161329-resized


Image 20210102-161329-resized hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co





Tried some months ago to figure it out but nothing was mentioned in the manual nor any markings around them.


----------



## Hale59

Anthos said:


> Does anyone know what these pins are for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210102-161329-resized
> 
> 
> Image 20210102-161329-resized hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried some months ago to figure it out but nothing was mentioned in the manual nor any markings around them.


Have you checked the manual?


----------



## Anthos

Hale59 said:


> Have you checked the manual?





> Tried some months ago to figure it out but nothing was mentioned in the *manual* nor any markings around them.


 um, yeah.


----------



## Hale59

Anthos said:


> um, yeah.


...Vaccines make me blind.

Then contact Asus support.


----------



## phillyman36

I picked up one of those tpm modules for Newegg(Hotdeals4less). Should be here Friday. I paid about 22 bucks. It seems to have jumped up to 30 bucks









14-1 PIN TPM MODULE - Newegg.com


Buy 14-1 PIN TPM MODULE with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## Rhadamanthys

What is the advantage of having one of those versus the implemented software/firmware TPM?


----------



## noxious89123

Rhadamanthys said:


> What is the advantage of having one of those versus the implemented software/firmware TPM?


I've heard talk of concerns that if your CPU or motherboard died or you were to replace either with a different one, that this could leave you locked out of your operating system.

I don't know much about how TPMs, encryption and Windows 11 works, so take my comment with a pretty hefty dose of salt!


----------



## slayer6288

I want to say the weird stutter pause non sense is fixed in 3801 with tpm enabled. Been free of that since bios launched.


----------



## kenshabby

AStaUK said:


> Check the port, it’s awkward to fit the connector and I bent a pin doing it.


yea bent pin, or even missing, hard to see. theres supposed to be one missing pin in the corner but the one directly above is missing too


----------



## AStaUK

kenshabby said:


> yea bent pin, or even missing, hard to see. theres supposed to be one missing pin in the corner but the one directly above is missing too


When I was checking mine I also found it hard to see, I ended up taking a picture with my phone and blowing it up. If the pin is bent you may be able to straighten it, but it’s awkward with that header because of the shroud, I ended up getting the board replaced fortunately by the retailer.


----------



## The Stilt

Anthos said:


> Does anyone know what these pins are for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20210102-161329-resized
> 
> 
> Image 20210102-161329-resized hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried some months ago to figure it out but nothing was mentioned in the manual nor any markings around them.


SPI header to program the main flash.


----------



## Squall Leonhart

bastian said:


> I have the ASUS TPM module installed now and running with the TPM Discrete setting and have not encountered the random stutter anymore with BIOS 3702. This is the only thing I have changed on my system. So for whatever reason the TPM firmware option is causing issues with random stutter.
> 
> @shamino1978 @safedisk


TPM does not _cause_ the stutter, TPM triggers a defect in your hardware to cause the stutter.

Root cause and replace the problem component, resolve the issue.


----------



## noxious89123

The Stilt said:


> SPI header to program the main flash.


Thanks for answering that mystery! At risk of sounding dense; the main flash memory for what? The BIOS?


----------



## Milkysunshine

Anyone have any issues with the board randomly not wanting to post after even minor bios tweaks? It has happened to me on every bios I've tried since receiving the board. I've spent the last couple weeks tweaking PBO curve offsets, and about 1/2 the time the board doesn't want to post after. Even changing a single offset by 1 can randomly cause a failed next post. It fails, then loads into safe mode. From there, hitting save and reboot works about another 1/2 the time, or it fails and boots into bios safe mode and I have to rinse-repeat until it finally posts correctly. This made tweaking offsets extremely tedious. It will do this regardless of what settings I change in bios. I can simply change a fan curve and it has a chance of doing the same thing. 

Booting the system warm, or cold, without changing anything in the bios always works flawlessly. 

I recorded the post code led to see where it gets to before it hits F9 and power cycles.Watching it back in slow-mo it gets to 14, then quickly 15 and that is where it decides "yeah, nah."

PBO is heavily tweaked, all mem timings are set manually, LLC is lvl 1 for pbo purposes, SOC and ram voltages are set manual, the rest auto. I disabled or tweaked a few other things, but this seems to happen even with all ram timings set to auto DOCP, and PBO enabled with no other tweaks. I've cleared cmos, set simply those 2 things, and it will still have this annoying symptom.

Any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Stilt

noxious89123 said:


> Thanks for answering that mystery! At risk of sounding dense; the main flash memory for what? The BIOS?


Yeah bios flash IC, the IC right above it (the flat one).


----------



## noxious89123

Milkysunshine said:


> Anyone have any issues with the board randomly not wanting to post after even minor bios tweaks?


A few times when I have tried changing VDIMM from 1.5v to 1.55v it has just refused entirely to POST. Can't remember if I was changing other settings too.



The Stilt said:


> Yeah bios flash IC, the IC right above it (the flat one).


Ah! Thanks


----------



## bastian

Squall Leonhart said:


> TPM does not _cause_ the stutter, TPM triggers a defect in your hardware to cause the stutter.
> 
> Root cause and replace the problem component, resolve the issue.


You are wrong.


----------



## Enferlain

I changed to this motherboard from a x370 taichi and I should have as close of a settings as possible but my cb runs got like 10c+ thrown on top of them and the CPU uses more power too.

This was on last mobo with around 10c+ room temps









On dark hero today









Also dunno if the new bios fixed the ftpm stutters, I'm on the Aug 12 one but I think it still happens but gonna need to test a bit more.


----------



## noxious89123

Enferlain said:


> I changed to this motherboard from a x370 taichi and I should have as close of a settings as possible but my cb runs got like 10c+ thrown on top of them and the CPU uses more power too.
> 
> This was on last mobo with around 10c+ room temps
> View attachment 2522741
> 
> 
> On dark hero today
> View attachment 2522742
> 
> 
> Also dunno if the new bios fixed the ftpm stutters, I'm on the Aug 12 one but I think it still happens but gonna need to test a bit more.


With the Dark Hero, make sure that PBO Fmax Enhancer is disabled. It does some weird stuff, makes your clocks look higher but generally hurts performance.


----------



## Enferlain

noxious89123 said:


> With the Dark Hero, make sure that PBO Fmax Enhancer is disabled. It does some weird stuff, makes your clocks look higher but generally hurts performance.


Yeah it's on auto right now, gonna give disable a whirl and see what happens.

Edit: I don't get it. I disabled it but scores got even lower. Frequency is lower but power and temps are same. Sadge

Only thing I can think of now is trying PBO disabled and other ppttdcedc values.

Does it matter if my asus pbo amd overclocking and xfr pbo options aren't set to the same thing? Legit 3 different places that have all the same options

Editx: I put all 3 on auto and holy **** it keeps getting worse










And now I put all 3 on enable manual 0 0 0 and nothing changed and PBO didn't get enabled at all. This is so scuffed


----------



## Milkysunshine

Enferlain said:


> Yeah it's on auto right now, gonna give disable a whirl and see what happens.
> 
> Edit: I don't get it. I disabled it but scores got even lower. Frequency is lower but power and temps are same. Sadge
> 
> Only thing I can think of now is trying PBO disabled and other ppttdcedc values.
> 
> Does it matter if my asus pbo amd overclocking and xfr pbo options aren't set to the same thing? Legit 3 different places that have all the same options
> 
> Editx: I put all 3 on auto and holy **** it keeps getting worse
> 
> View attachment 2522758
> 
> 
> And now I put all 3 on enable manual 0 0 0 and nothing changed and PBO didn't get enabled at all. This is so scuffed


I find this to work best for pbo settings with this board. 

Clear cmos and start from scratch. Enable docp, or set mem manually. In asus pbo section, disable fmax enhancer and leave all other settings in there on auto. In advanced, amd overclocking, set all of your pbo options there. You may want to set power limits manually, as the board basically unlocks them by default. (Edc is 250 by default, and you need some serious cooling to run that without throttling.) 

In the amd section, you can specify board power limits, manual, or amd default. See if the amd default gets you closer to the temps you had on the old board.


----------



## Enferlain

Milkysunshine said:


> I find this to work best for pbo settings with this board.
> 
> Clear cmos and start from scratch. Enable docp, or set mem manually. In asus pbo section, disable fmax enhancer and leave all other settings in there on auto. In advanced, amd overclocking, set all of your pbo options there. You may want to set power limits manually, as the board basically unlocks them by default. (Edc is 250 by default, and you need some serious cooling to run that without throttling.)
> 
> In the amd section, you can specify board power limits, manual, or amd default. See if the amd default gets you closer to the temps you had on the old board.


Yeah something is really weird. I reset cmos and I did all of that but my score is lower by almost 1000. I didn't find AMD default in the pbo settings so figured maybe auto was the same and left it on that (only have auto disable manual and motherboard) and TDC and EDC get maxed out on 95 140.

Got like 8300 for score at 63C~. On my last board this cpu did 9300 almost with 180 EDC at pretty much the same temp range. I can't imagine that this board is worse than that one that it would hold the CPU back in any way.

I'll list every bios setting I changed in a bit, maybe one of them acts different with this board.

Xmp on
Fclk 1600
Fmax disable
Soc 1.025
Ccd .9
Iod .9
Vddp .9
Svm on
Amd pbo advanced manual 740 480 650
Global c states enabled
Power supply idle control low current idle
Apbdis 1
Df cstates enabled
Cppc enabled
Cppc preferred cores enabled

Doesn't matter what value I enter into PBO limits, this seems to be the hard limit even with the above numbers put in









And so the result is










*Edit:* Okay I was able to achieve a similar behavior as my last board by taking the PPT TDC EDC values(740 480 650) that were used there and applying them here. Had to do it through AI tweaker because amd overclocking didn't change them properly. Results still not completely satisfactory though, my score is still low for an identical scenario at just 8500 compared to the 9200 from before.

My EDC maxed out at 178A (almost identical), cpu voltage was also 1.288 and temps reached only 71C. Max mhz was 4150. I wonder why is it that when I used 300 230 230 I got arguably worse performance but when the limits are more than double it behaves like that? Some weird **** going on.

Edit2: This is a ****ing joke, loaded defaults again changed usual settings and it throws this **** out







done trying for today


----------



## Requiem4u

Enferlain said:


> Yeah something is really weird. I reset cmos and I did all of that but my score is lower by almost 1000. I didn't find AMD default in the pbo settings so figured maybe auto was the same and left it on that (only have auto disable manual and motherboard) and TDC and EDC get maxed out on 95 140.
> 
> Got like 8300 for score at 63C~. On my last board this cpu did 9300 almost with 180 EDC at pretty much the same temp range. I can't imagine that this board is worse than that one that it would hold the CPU back in any way.
> 
> I'll list every bios setting I changed in a bit, maybe one of them acts different with this board.
> 
> Xmp on
> Fclk 1600
> Fmax disable
> Soc 1.025
> Ccd .9
> Iod .9
> Vddp .9
> Svm on
> Amd pbo advanced manual 740 480 650
> Global c states enabled
> Power supply idle control low current idle
> Apbdis 1
> Df cstates enabled
> Cppc enabled
> Cppc preferred cores enabled
> 
> Doesn't matter what value I enter into PBO limits, this seems to be the hard limit even with the above numbers put in
> View attachment 2522773
> 
> 
> And so the result is
> 
> View attachment 2522774
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Okay I was able to achieve a similar behavior as my last board by taking the PPT TDC EDC values(740 480 650) that were used there and applying them here. Had to do it through AI tweaker because amd overclocking didn't change them properly. Results still not completely satisfactory though, my score is still low for an identical scenario at just 8500 compared to the 9200 from before.
> 
> My EDC maxed out at 178A (almost identical), cpu voltage was also 1.288 and temps reached only 71C. Max mhz was 4150. I wonder why is it that when I used 300 230 230 I got arguably worse performance but when the limits are more than double it behaves like that? Some weird **** going on.
> 
> Edit2: This is a **ing joke, loaded defaults again changed usual settings and it throws this ** out
> View attachment 2522799
> done trying for today


What BIOS version? EDC seems to be limiter now. I have PBO -> Motherboard and EDC something like 300.


----------



## Sleepycat

Enferlain said:


> Yeah it's on auto right now, gonna give disable a whirl and see what happens.
> 
> Edit: I don't get it. I disabled it but scores got even lower. Frequency is lower but power and temps are same. Sadge
> 
> Only thing I can think of now is trying PBO disabled and other ppttdcedc values.
> 
> Does it matter if my asus pbo amd overclocking and xfr pbo options aren't set to the same thing? Legit 3 different places that have all the same options
> 
> Editx: I put all 3 on auto and holy **** it keeps getting worse
> 
> View attachment 2522758
> 
> 
> And now I put all 3 on enable manual 0 0 0 and nothing changed and PBO didn't get enabled at all. This is so scuffed


Start with these:
PPT: 200W
TDC: 140A
EDC: 160A

PBO Advanced
Max CPU boost clock +200MHz
Curve Optimizer Auto
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit 85 ºC

Then play with PPT and TDC if you hit those limits. I find that EDC hits whatever limit I set it to, so I leave it at 160A.


----------



## OCmember

What USB ports on this board are connected to the CPU lanes??


----------



## noxious89123

Sleepycat said:


> Start with these:
> PPT: 200W
> TDC: 140A
> EDC: 160A
> 
> PBO Advanced
> Max CPU boost clock +200MHz
> Curve Optimizer Auto
> Platform Thermal Throttle Limit 85 ºC
> 
> Then play with PPT and TDC if you hit those limits. I find that EDC hits whatever limit I set it to, so I leave it at 160A.


Why lower the thermal throttle limit from the default 90°C?


OCmember said:


> What USB ports on this board are connected to the CPU lanes??


I'm not 100% sure, as the manual is garbage that Asus put zero effort in to. The board is 99% the same as the Hero Wifi, so I'll have a look at that manual and see if I can find you an answer 

Fwiw, I have contacted Asus and complained about the frustratingly low-effort manual for what is a high end board.
EDIT:


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_CROSSHAIR_VIII_HERO_WI-FI/E15378_ROG_CROSSHAIR_VIII_HERO_WI-FI_UM_WEB.pdf


Check out page 11.
Unfortunately, there's a whole bunch of red ports, and it pretty much just says four of those red ports are CPU, and the other three plus the USB-C are from the chipset. But which 4 red ones are CPU? Who knows!

EDIT2:
You know what, it acutally IS in the C8DH manual; https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...53_ROG_CROSSHAIR_VIII_DARK_HERO_UM_V2_WEB.pdf
Page 8


----------



## rexbinary

noxious89123 said:


> Why lower the thermal throttle limit from the default 90°C?
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, as the manual is garbage that Asus put zero effort in to. The board is 99% the same as the Hero Wifi, so I'll have a look at that manual and see if I can find you an answer
> 
> Fwiw, I have contacted Asus and complained about the frustratingly low-effort manual for what is a high end board.
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_CROSSHAIR_VIII_HERO_WI-FI/E15378_ROG_CROSSHAIR_VIII_HERO_WI-FI_UM_WEB.pdf
> 
> 
> Check out page 11.
> Unfortunately, there's a whole bunch of red ports, and it pretty much just says four of those red ports are CPU, and the other three plus the USB-C are from the chipset. But which 4 red ones are CPU? Who knows!
> 
> EDIT2:
> You know what, it acutally IS in the C8DH manual; https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...53_ROG_CROSSHAIR_VIII_DARK_HERO_UM_V2_WEB.pdf
> Page 8


I found this picture on the Asus ROG forums. I can't vouch if it's 100% accurate or not.


----------



## Korennya

The above image is accurate. This came up a while back in this thread already. I"ve tested it. The 4 indicated are correct as CPU lanes


----------



## Enferlain

Requiem4u said:


> What BIOS version? EDC seems to be limiter now. I have PBO -> Motherboard and EDC something like 300.
> 
> View attachment 2522883


Bios is 3801.

Currently I have AI tweaker PBO on advanced with a ppt tdc edc of 740 480 650. I get around 65C on cinebench with a multi and single score of 8500 434 each. It's a lot lower than what I'm used to, but everything else is similar to the last board I used. I will keep trying to figure out what's wrong though.



Sleepycat said:


> Start with these:
> PPT: 200W
> TDC: 140A
> EDC: 160A
> 
> PBO Advanced
> Max CPU boost clock +200MHz
> Curve Optimizer Auto
> Platform Thermal Throttle Limit 85 ºC
> 
> Then play with PPT and TDC if you hit those limits. I find that EDC hits whatever limit I set it to, so I leave it at 160A.


I will give this a go and see what results I get. One thing to note though is that I have always left cpu boost + and thermal limit on auto, so not sure those values were at play in my case but I'M going to test and update my results, thanks!


----------



## anr11

Korennya said:


> The above image is accurate. This came up a while back in this thread already. I"ve tested it. The 4 indicated are correct as CPU lanes


Out of curiosity, how did you test that?


----------



## Korennya

by plugging devices into it and looking at device manager. It tells you which ports are connected to which pcie bridges


----------



## rexbinary

Korennya said:


> by plugging devices into it and looking at device manager. It tells you which ports are connected to which pcie bridges


Thanks for confirming.


----------



## noxious89123

Korennya said:


> by plugging devices into it and looking at device manager. It tells you which ports are connected to which pcie bridges


Thanks, appreciate this!


----------



## kioharumi

Issue Title : restarting causing freeze & stuck at bios logo, but shutdown boot fine without issue. Only restart.
My video showing problem : 




This is a very weird and strange issue. Restart will cause problem, it stuck at a0 error at logo bios & there's green led light. But a0 is actually not an error code.

How to 'fix' temporary is only with shutdown. When restarts, it hangs. If it hangs, press the power button, then it's off, then on the power button again, it fixes.

After it's boot fine from shutdown, the pc works fine, with no issues at all. ONLY RESTART cause this issue.

Things i have done :

1) change other RAM
2) Change ram position
3) change other m.2 ssd with windows 10 fresh installed, also tried dual booting with 2 m.2 slot windows 10 installed.
4) change m.2 slot position
5) reinstall cpu (wasted my expensive kryonaut thermal paste 😭)
6) reinstall case power cable & all other cables
7) remove all 5x SATA cable storage
8) remove all monitor cable ( have 3 monitor)
9) Test with single monitor & other hdmi & dp cable
10) clear cmos
11) reset bios
12) upgrade bios
13) downgrade bios
14) turn off & on 'fast-start' option at window & bios setting

Things i have not done yet is swapping other CPU, PSU or GPU.

please help me with this, already 3 months hoping that bios updates fix the issue but to no avail!


######### If u wondering about my pc specs : ############


# Cpu : AMD Ryzen 9, 5900x, CCx0 4.8GHz, CCx1 4.7GHz, 1.372v. Single Core Performance 5.15GHz.

# Gpu : MSI Gaming X GTX 1080 Ti, 11GB Gddr5X, 3584 CUDA Cores, oc core clock +111MHz = 2012MHz , Memory Clock +555MHz = 6059MHz

# RAM : Trident Z Royal Silver, DDR4-4000MHz CL16-16-16-36 1.40V, 32GB (2x16GB), Samsung B-Die, F4-4000C16D-32GTRS, Stable Fclk 1933MHz, RAM 3866MHz

# Storage : 1TB SSDx1, 256GB SSDx3, 1TB HDD X2

# Mobo : x570 Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero

# CPU cooler :EKWB EK-AIO DRGB 360

# Fan Case : Arctic P12 PWM PST CO Black 120mm=6, Arctic P14 PWM PST 140mm=2, EK-Vardar EVO 120ER RGB = 3, ID-COOLING 8 PWM & 8 ARGB hub HA-02 (8 Case Fan + 3 EK-Vardar EVO 120ER RGB AiO Fan = 11 Total)

# Case : Lian Li Lancool ii Mesh + 3xAccessories

# Psu : SuperFlower Leadex II gold 750 watt Fully Modular

# Monitor : Dell S2417DG 165hz GSYNC, LG UltraGear lg-27GL650F-B, LG 27MP500-B

# Mouse : Logitech G900

# Keyboard : Corsair K95 Platinum XT + Custom KeyCaps

# Headphone : Sony WH-1000XM4

#Microphone : Antlion ModMic USB

#Others : Custom sleeve PSU cable


----------



## OCmember

@kioharumi have you ran a sfc /scannow in command prompt or powershell?


----------



## noxious89123

For what it's worth, I don't think A0 is actually an error, merely a status indicator. Could you save your BIOS/UEFI settings using (iirc) CTRL+F2 in the user profile menu, and then post the .txt file? You'll need FAT32 formatted USB stick plugged in to do so.


OCmember said:


> @kioharumi have you ran a sfc /scannow in command prompt or powershell?


Whilst you're at it you may as well also run
*dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth*
and
*chkdsk /f*


----------



## The Stilt

kioharumi said:


> Issue Title : restarting causing freeze & stuck at bios logo, but shutdown boot fine without issue. Only restart.
> My video showing problem :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very weird and strange issue. Restart will cause problem, it stuck at a0 error at logo bios & there's green led light. But a0 is actually not an error code.
> 
> How to 'fix' temporary is only with shutdown. When restarts, it hangs. If it hangs, press the power button, then it's off, then on the power button again, it fixes.
> 
> After it's boot fine from shutdown, the pc works fine, with no issues at all. ONLY RESTART cause this issue.
> 
> Things i have done :
> 
> 1) change other RAM
> 2) Change ram position
> 3) change other m.2 ssd with windows 10 fresh installed, also tried dual booting with 2 m.2 slot windows 10 installed.
> 4) change m.2 slot position
> 5) reinstall cpu (wasted my expensive kryonaut thermal paste 😭)
> 6) reinstall case power cable & all other cables
> 7) remove all 5x SATA cable storage
> 8) remove all monitor cable ( have 3 monitor)
> 9) Test with single monitor & other hdmi & dp cable
> 10) clear cmos
> 11) reset bios
> 12) upgrade bios
> 13) downgrade bios
> 14) turn off & on 'fast-start' option at window & bios setting
> 
> Things i have not done yet is swapping other CPU, PSU or GPU.
> 
> please help me with this, already 3 months hoping that bios updates fix the issue but to no avail!
> 
> 
> ######### If u wondering about my pc specs : ############
> 
> 
> # Cpu : AMD Ryzen 9, 5900x, CCx0 4.8GHz, CCx1 4.7GHz, 1.372v. Single Core Performance 5.15GHz.
> 
> # Gpu : MSI Gaming X GTX 1080 Ti, 11GB Gddr5X, 3584 CUDA Cores, oc core clock +111MHz = 2012MHz , Memory Clock +555MHz = 6059MHz
> 
> # RAM : Trident Z Royal Silver, DDR4-4000MHz CL16-16-16-36 1.40V, 32GB (2x16GB), Samsung B-Die, F4-4000C16D-32GTRS, Stable Fclk 1933MHz, RAM 3866MHz
> 
> # Storage : 1TB SSDx1, 256GB SSDx3, 1TB HDD X2
> 
> # Mobo : x570 Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero
> 
> # CPU cooler :EKWB EK-AIO DRGB 360
> 
> # Fan Case : Arctic P12 PWM PST CO Black 120mm=6, Arctic P14 PWM PST 140mm=2, EK-Vardar EVO 120ER RGB = 3, ID-COOLING 8 PWM & 8 ARGB hub HA-02 (8 Case Fan + 3 EK-Vardar EVO 120ER RGB AiO Fan = 11 Total)
> 
> # Case : Lian Li Lancool ii Mesh + 3xAccessories
> 
> # Psu : SuperFlower Leadex II gold 750 watt Fully Modular
> 
> # Monitor : Dell S2417DG 165hz GSYNC, LG UltraGear lg-27GL650F-B, LG 27MP500-B
> 
> # Mouse : Logitech G900
> 
> # Keyboard : Corsair K95 Platinum XT + Custom KeyCaps
> 
> # Headphone : Sony WH-1000XM4
> 
> #Microphone : Antlion ModMic USB
> 
> #Others : Custom sleeve PSU cable


Will it still happen if you load optimized default (F5), save the changes (F10) and try rebooting from Windows, without making any changes to the bios?


----------



## kioharumi

OCmember said:


> @kioharumi have you ran a sfc /scannow in command prompt or powershell?





noxious89123 said:


> For what it's worth, I don't think A0 is actually an error, merely a status indicator. Could you save your BIOS/UEFI settings using (iirc) CTRL+F2 in the user profile menu, and then post the .txt file? You'll need FAT32 formatted USB stick plugged in to do so.
> 
> Whilst you're at it you may as well also run
> *dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth*
> and
> *chkdsk /f*





The Stilt said:


> Will it still happen if you load optimized default (F5), save the changes (F10) and try rebooting from Windows, without making any changes to the bios?



Thanks to the guys at this forum (My thread) TomsHardware, the culprit is actually the Original Default Windows 10 boot drive. On previous testing i don't remove the said M.2 boot drive and just add another M.2 Boot drive, and the restarting problem still occur. Now, after testing it with the said culprit SSD REMOVED, it FIXed. Now, i just newly purchased Samsung 980 Pro, i've never been happier (except my wallet) haha.

Now, weird thing is, that 'culprit' SSD works just fine in my laptop, very weird indeed.


----------



## blunden

A new 3901 BIOS is now available with AGESA 1.2.0.4 for those who missed it in the other thread. 









ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking &amp...


All cases are different. I boot with no problem and am 100% stable at 3800/1900 with my 5900X, Whea free. => PLL=1,8V => soc = 1,08V and I can’t boot neither 3866/1933, nor 3933/1966…. Can you at least boot higher if you push PLL or have you tried that?




www.overclock.net


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Sweet, thanks.

I'm going to wait for one supporting Zen3D before updating again. I already have my 5950X presold, so it will be a day 1 buy.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Has anyone seen the SMT option in the BIOS on 3801? I can't find it.


----------



## noxious89123

JohnnyFlash said:


> Has anyone seen the SMT option in the BIOS on 3801? I can't find it.


Hopefully this helps you locate it. There's two places that show SMT related options


----------



## JohnnyFlash

noxious89123 said:


> Hopefully this helps you locate it. There's two places that show SMT related options


Thanks. 

The first option is not there for me anymore in CPU configuration; that's where I used to set it. The second one is still there though.


----------



## noxious89123

Interesting, I wonder if you have an option set somewhere that causes it to be hidden / I have an option set that causes it to be shown?

Could you post the contents of your .txt file of your BIOS settings?

Heres my current settings;


Code:


[2021/09/03 10:01:41]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3800MHz]
FCLK Frequency [1900MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Core VID [Auto]
CCX0 Ratio [Auto]
CCX0 Ratio [Auto]
Dynamic OC Switcher [Auto]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [Auto]
PBO Fmax Enhancer [Disabled]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Manual]
PPT Limit [230]
TDC Limit [255]
EDC Limit [200]
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
Curve Optimizer [Per Core]
Core 0 Curve Optimizer Sign [Negative]
Core 0 Curve Optimizer Magnitude [27]
Core 1 Curve Optimizer Sign [Negative]
Core 1 Curve Optimizer Magnitude [14]
Core 2 Curve Optimizer Sign [Negative]
Core 2 Curve Optimizer Magnitude [30]
Core 3 Curve Optimizer Sign [Negative]
Core 3 Curve Optimizer Magnitude [20]
Core 4 Curve Optimizer Sign [Negative]
Core 4 Curve Optimizer Magnitude [30]
Core 5 Curve Optimizer Sign [Negative]
Core 5 Curve Optimizer Magnitude [30]
Core 6 Curve Optimizer Sign [Negative]
Core 6 Curve Optimizer Magnitude [26]
Core 7 Curve Optimizer Sign [Negative]
Core 7 Curve Optimizer Magnitude [20]
Core 8 Curve Optimizer Sign [Negative]
Core 8 Curve Optimizer Magnitude [20]
Core 9 Curve Optimizer Sign [Negative]
Core 9 Curve Optimizer Magnitude [26]
Core 10 Curve Optimizer Sign [Negative]
Core 10 Curve Optimizer Magnitude [30]
Core 11 Curve Optimizer Sign [Negative]
Core 11 Curve Optimizer Magnitude [30]
Max CPU Boost Clock Override [225]
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
Trcdrd [16]
Trcdwr [8]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [28]
Trc [42]
TrrdS [4]
TrrdL [4]
Tfaw [16]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [12]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [2]
TwrwrScl [2]
Trfc [266]
Trfc2 [198]
Trfc4 [122]
Tcwl [12]
Trtp [6]
Trdwr [10]
Twrrd [1]
TwrwrSc [Auto]
TwrwrSd [7]
TwrwrDd [6]
TrdrdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSd [4]
TrdrdDd [4]
Tcke [1]
ProcODT [36.9 ohm]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Disabled]
Power Down Enable [Disabled]
RttNom [RZQ/6]
RttWr [RZQ/3]
RttPark [RZQ/3]
MemAddrCmdSetup [53]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [24.0 Ohm]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
Voltage Monitor [Die Sense]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
CPU Core Current Telemetry [Auto]
CPU SOC Current Telemetry [Auto]
Force OC Mode Disable [Disabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
1.2V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [1.10000]
DRAM Voltage [1.51000]
VDDG CCD Voltage Control [0.950]
VDDG IOD Voltage Control [1.050]
CLDO VDDP Voltage [1.000]
1.00V SB Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [1.80000]
Security Device Support [Enable]
SHA-1 PCR Bank [Disabled]
SHA256 PCR Bank [Enabled]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM 2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.3]
Disable Block Sid [Disabled]
Selects TPM device [Enable Firmware TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
PPC Adjustment [PState 0]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
CCD Control [Auto]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
NVMe RAID mode [Disabled]
SMART Self Test [Auto]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX16_1 Bandwidth Bifurcation configuration [Auto Mode]
PCIEX16_2 Bandwidth Bifurcation configuration [Auto Mode]
When system is in working state [All On]
Q-Code LED Function [Auto]
When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [Aura Off]
Realtek 2.5G LAN Controller [Setup]
Intel LAN Controller [Setup]
ASM1074 Controller [Enabled]
Wi-Fi 6 (802.11ax) Controller [Enabled]
Bluetooth Controller [Enabled]
USB power delivery in Soft Off state (S5) [Enabled]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX16_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX16_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2_1 Link Mode [Auto]
M.2_2 Link Mode [Auto]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Above 4G Decoding [Disabled]
SR-IOV Support [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
Patriot Memory PMAP [Auto]
USB Device Enable [Enabled]
U32G2_2 [Enabled]
U32G2_3 [Enabled]
U32G2_4 [Enabled]
U32G1_10 [Enabled]
U32G1_11 [Enabled]
USB12 [Enabled]
USB13 [Enabled]
U32G2_7 [Enabled]
U32G2_8 [Enabled]
U32G2_C9 [Enabled]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Device [SATA6G_1: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 1TB]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Package Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
Water In T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
Water Out T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
High Amp Fan Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
AIO PUMP Speed [Monitor]
Flow Rate [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Fan Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
High Amp Fan Q-Fan Control [Auto]
High Amp Fan Q-Fan Source [CPU]
High Amp Fan Step Up [0 sec]
High Amp Fan Step Down [0 sec]
High Amp Fan Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
High Amp Fan Profile [Standard]
Water Pump+ Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
AIO Pump Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Fast Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
Bootup NumLock State [On]
POST Delay Time [1 sec]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Other OS]
AMI Native NVMe Driver Support [Enabled]
Flexkey [Reset]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [4]
Profile Name [27.08.2021]
Save to Profile [2]
DIMM Slot Number [DIMM_A2]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]
Download & Install ARMOURY CRATE app [Disabled]
CPU Frequency [0]
CPU Voltage [0]
CCD Control [Auto]
Core control [Auto]
SMT Control [Auto]
Overclock [Enabled ]
Memory Clock Speed [1900MHz]
Tcl [Auto]
Trcdrd [Auto]
Trcdwr [Auto]
Trp [Auto]
Tras [Auto]
Trc Ctrl [Auto]
TrrdS [Auto]
TrrdL [Auto]
Tfaw Ctrl [Auto]
TwtrS [Auto]
TwtrL [Auto]
Twr Ctrl [Auto]
Trcpage Ctrl [Auto]
TrdrdScL Ctrl [Auto]
TwrwrScL Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc2 Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc4 Ctrl [Auto]
Tcwl [Auto]
Trtp [Auto]
Tcke [Auto]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]
TwrwrSc [Auto]
TwrwrSd [Auto]
TwrwrDd [Auto]
TrdrdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSd [Auto]
TrdrdDd [Auto]
ProcODT [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
CAD Bus Timing User Controls [Auto]
CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls [Auto]
Data Bus Configuration User Controls [Auto]
Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers [Auto]
ECO Mode [Disable]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
LN2 Mode [Auto]
SoC/Uncore OC Mode [Disabled]
VDDP Voltage Control [Auto]
VDDG Voltage Control [Auto]
NUMA nodes per socket [Auto]
LCLK DPM [Auto]
LCLK DPM Enhanced PCIe Detection [Auto]
Custom Pstate0 [Auto]
L1 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
L2 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
Core Watchdog Timer Enable [Auto]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
Global C-state Control [Auto]
Power Supply Idle Control [Auto]
SEV ASID Count [Auto]
SEV-ES ASID Space Limit Control [Auto]
Streaming Stores Control [Auto]
Local APIC Mode [Auto]
ACPI _CST C1 Declaration [Auto]
MCA error thresh enable [Auto]
PPIN Opt-in [Auto]
Fast Short REP MOVSB [Enabled]
Enhanced REP MOVSB/STOSB [Enabled]
IBS hardware workaround [Auto]
DRAM scrub time [Auto]
Poison scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber limit [Auto]
NUMA nodes per socket [Auto]
Memory interleaving [Auto]
Memory interleaving size [Auto]
1TB remap [Auto]
DRAM map inversion [Auto]
ACPI SRAT L3 Cache As NUMA Domain [Auto]
ACPI SLIT Distance Control [Auto]
ACPI SLIT remote relative distance [Auto]
GMI encryption control [Auto]
xGMI encryption control [Auto]
CAKE CRC perf bounds Control [Auto]
4-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
3-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
xGMI TXEQ Mode [Auto]
PcsCG control [Auto]
Disable DF to external downstream IP SyncFloodPropagation [Auto]
Disable DF sync flood propagation [Auto]
CC6 memory region encryption [Auto]
Memory Clear [Auto]
Overclock [Enabled]
Memory Clock Speed [Auto]
Tcl [Auto]
Trcdrd [Auto]
Trcdwr [Auto]
Trp [Auto]
Tras [Auto]
Trc Ctrl [Auto]
TrrdS [Auto]
TrrdL [Auto]
Tfaw Ctrl [Auto]
TwtrS [Auto]
TwtrL [Auto]
Twr Ctrl [Auto]
Trcpage Ctrl [Auto]
TrdrdScL Ctrl [Auto]
TwrwrScL Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc2 Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc4 Ctrl [Auto]
Tcwl [Auto]
Trtp [Auto]
Tcke [Auto]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]
TwrwrSc [Auto]
TwrwrSd [Auto]
TwrwrDd [Auto]
TrdrdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSd [Auto]
TrdrdDd [Auto]
ProcODT [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
Disable Burst/Postponed Refresh [Auto]
DRAM Maximum Activate Count [Auto]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
CAD Bus Timing User Controls [Auto]
CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls [Auto]
Data Bus Configuration User Controls [Auto]
Data Poisoning [Auto]
DRAM Post Package Repair [Default]
RCD Parity [Auto]
DRAM Address Command Parity Retry [Auto]
Write CRC Enable [Auto]
DRAM Write CRC Enable and Retry Limit [Auto]
Disable Memory Error Injection [True]
DRAM ECC Symbol Size [Auto]
DRAM ECC Enable [Auto]
DRAM UECC Retry [Auto]
TSME [Auto]
Data Scramble [Auto]
DFE Read Training [Auto]
FFE Write Training [Auto]
PMU Pattern Bits Control [Auto]
MR6VrefDQ Control [Auto]
CPU Vref Training Seed Control [Auto]
Chipselect Interleaving [Auto]
BankGroupSwap [Auto]
BankGroupSwapAlt [Auto]
Address Hash Bank [Auto]
Address Hash CS [Auto]
Address Hash Rm [Auto]
SPD Read Optimization [Enabled]
MBIST Enable [Disabled]
Pattern Select [PRBS]
Pattern Length(VMR) [6]
Aggressor Channel [1 Aggressor Channel]
Aggressor Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Target Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Worst Case Margin Granularity [Per Chip Select]
Read Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Read Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
IOMMU [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
FCLK Frequency [Auto]
SOC OVERCLOCK VID [0]
UCLK DIV1 MODE [Auto]
VDDP Voltage Control [Auto]
VDDG Voltage Control [Auto]
SoC/Uncore OC Mode [Auto]
LN2 Mode [Auto]
ACS Enable [Auto]
PCIe ARI Support [Auto]
PCIe ARI Enumeration [Auto]
PCIe Ten Bit Tag Support [Auto]
cTDP Control [Auto]
EfficiencyModeEn [Auto]
Package Power Limit Control [Auto]
APBDIS [Auto]
DF Cstates [Auto]
CPPC [Auto]
CPPC Preferred Cores [Auto]
NBIO DPM Control [Auto]
Early Link Speed [Auto]
Presence Detect Select mode [Auto]
Preferred IO [Auto]
CV test [Auto]
Loopback Mode [Auto]
SRIS [Auto]
Data Link Feature Exchange [Disabled]




> 3x PB328Q 32"


PS. That must be a sick monitor setup!


----------



## OCmember

Can someone run CB R20 with a 5800X SMT off and post results? I'm pulling a 4050 MT, and a 609 ST.. mt seems kinda low


----------



## defcoms

Here you go.

SMT OFF









SMT ON









HWINFO SMT ON


----------



## OCmember

What the hell am I doing wrong?


----------



## noxious89123

OCmember said:


> What the hell am I doing wrong?


Could you save and then post the contents of your bios settings .txt file? (You can save the settings as a .txt by hitting CTRL+F2 in the user profile part of the bios, iirc)


----------



## OCmember

noxious89123 said:


> Could you save and then post the contents of your bios settings .txt file? (You can save the settings as a .txt by hitting CTRL+F2 in the user profile part of the bios, iirc)


This is actually for my Xtreme rig... this Dark Hero rig does ~6k MT SMT on and 619 ST SMT on


----------



## defcoms

noxious89123 said:


> Could you save and then post the contents of your bios settings .txt file? (You can save the settings as a .txt by hitting CTRL+F2 in the user profile part of the bios, iirc)


Here you go mostly default everything, besides all curve. I'm running a corsair xc7 water block on the cpu with hydronaught. Setting board power limits actually increased CPU temps and hurt multithread clock effective clock frequency. Just my gaming rig don't do to much extreme overclocking anymore 




Code:


[2021/09/09 19:33:06]
Ai Overclock Tuner [D.O.C.P. Standard]
D.O.C.P. [D.O.C.P DDR4-3597 18-19-19-39-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.0000]
Memory Frequency [DDR4-3600MHz]
FCLK Frequency [1800MHz]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
Core VID [Auto]
CCX0 Ratio [Auto]
Dynamic OC Switcher [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
Performance Bias [Auto]
PBO Fmax Enhancer [Disabled]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
Max CPU Boost Clock Override [Auto]
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [18]
Trcdrd [19]
Trcdwr [19]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [19]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [39]
Trc [Auto]
TrrdS [Auto]
TrrdL [Auto]
Tfaw [Auto]
TwtrS [Auto]
TwtrL [Auto]
Twr [Auto]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [Auto]
TwrwrScl [Auto]
Trfc [Auto]
Trfc2 [Auto]
Trfc4 [Auto]
Tcwl [Auto]
Trtp [Auto]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]
TwrwrSc [Auto]
TwrwrSd [Auto]
TwrwrDd [Auto]
TrdrdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSd [Auto]
TrdrdDd [Auto]
Tcke [Auto]
ProcODT [Auto]
Cmd2T [1T]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
RttNom [Auto]
RttWr [Auto]
RttPark [Auto]
MemAddrCmdSetup [Auto]
MemCsOdtSetup [Auto]
MemCkeSetup [Auto]
MemCadBusClkDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusAddrCmdDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCsOdtDrvStren [Auto]
MemCadBusCkeDrvStren [Auto]
Mem Over Clock Fail Count [Auto]
Voltage Monitor [Die Sense]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [120]
VDDSOC Load-line Calibration [Auto]
VDDSOC Switching Frequency [Auto]
VDDSOC Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [130%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
CPU Core Current Telemetry [Auto]
CPU SOC Current Telemetry [Auto]
Force OC Mode Disable [Disabled]
SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
VTTDDR Voltage [Auto]
VPP_MEM Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
VDDP Voltage [Auto]
1.8V Standby Voltage [Auto]
CPU 3.3v AUX [Auto]
1.2V SB Voltage [Auto]
DRAM R1 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R2 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R3 Tune [Auto]
DRAM R4 Tune [Auto]
PCIE Tune R1 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R2 [Auto]
PCIE Tune R3 [Auto]
PLL Tune R1 [Auto]
PLL reference voltage [Auto]
T Offset [Auto]
Sense MI Skew [Auto]
Sense MI Offset [Auto]
Promontory presence [Auto]
Clock Amplitude [Auto]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU SOC Voltage [Manual]
- VDDSOC Voltage Override [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.35000]
VDDG CCD Voltage Control [Auto]
VDDG IOD Voltage Control [Auto]
CLDO VDDP voltage [Auto]
1.00V SB Voltage [Auto]
1.8V PLL Voltage [Auto]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Erase fTPM NV for factory reset [Enabled]
PSS Support [Enabled]
PPC Adjustment [PState 0]
NX Mode [Enabled]
SVM Mode [Disabled]
SMT Mode [Auto]
Core Leveling Mode [Automatic mode]
SATA Port Enable [Enabled]
SATA Mode [AHCI]
NVMe RAID mode [Enabled]
SMART Self Test [Auto]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX16_1 Bandwidth Bifurcation configuration [Auto Mode]
PCIEX16_2 Bandwidth Bifurcation configuration [Auto Mode]
When system is in working state [All On]
Q-Code LED Function [Disabled]
When system is in sleep, hibernate or soft off states [Aura Off]
Realtek 2.5G LAN Controller [Auto]
Realtek PXE OPROM [Setup]
Intel LAN Controller [Auto]
Intel LAN OPROM [Setup]
ASM1074 Controller [Enabled]
Wi-Fi 6 (802.11ax) Controller [Enabled]
Bluetooth Controller [Enabled]
USB power delivery in Soft Off state (S5) [Disabled]
PCIEX16_1 Mode [GEN 3]
PCIEX16_2 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX1 Mode [Auto]
PCIEX16_3 Mode [Auto]
M.2_1 Link Mode [GEN 4]
M.2_2 Link Mode [GEN 4]
SB Link Mode [Auto]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
Above 4G Decoding [Enabled]
Re-Size BAR Support [Auto]
SR-IOV Support [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Enabled]
VerbatimSTORE N GO 1.00 [Auto]
USB Device Enable [Enabled]
U32G2_2 [Enabled]
U32G2_3 [Enabled]
U32G2_4 [Enabled]
U32G1_10 [Enabled]
U32G1_11 [Enabled]
USB12 [Enabled]
USB13 [Enabled]
U32G2_7 [Enabled]
U32G2_8 [Enabled]
U32G2_C9 [Enabled]
Network Stack [Disabled]
Device [SATA6G_7: Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Package Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
Water In T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
Water Out T Sensor Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Ignore]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
High Amp Fan Speed [Monitor]
W_PUMP+ Speed [Monitor]
AIO PUMP Speed [Monitor]
Flow Rate [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
CPU Fan Q-Fan Control [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Step Up [0 sec]
CPU Fan Step Down [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Fan Upper Temperature [70]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Fan Middle Temperature [55]
CPU Fan Middle Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Fan Lower Temperature [40]
CPU Fan Min Duty Cycle (%) [50]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [Auto]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
High Amp Fan Q-Fan Control [Auto]
High Amp Fan Q-Fan Source [CPU]
High Amp Fan Step Up [0 sec]
High Amp Fan Step Down [0 sec]
High Amp Fan Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
High Amp Fan Profile [Standard]
Water Pump+ Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
AIO Pump Q-Fan Control [Disabled]
Above 4GB MMIO Limit [39bit (512GB)]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Fast Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
Bootup NumLock State [On]
POST Delay Time [1 sec]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Force BIOS]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Other OS]
AMI Native NVMe Driver Support [Enabled]
Flexkey [Reset]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [Stable 3600 ]
Save to Profile [1]
DIMM Slot Number [DIMM_A1]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]
Download & Install ARMOURY CRATE app [Disabled]
CPU Frequency [0]
CPU Voltage [0]
Core control [Auto]
SMT Control [Auto]
Overclock [Enabled ]
Memory Clock Speed [Auto]
Tcl [Auto]
Trcdrd [Auto]
Trcdwr [Auto]
Trp [Auto]
Tras [Auto]
Trc Ctrl [Auto]
TrrdS [Auto]
TrrdL [Auto]
Tfaw Ctrl [Auto]
TwtrS [Auto]
TwtrL [Auto]
Twr Ctrl [Auto]
Trcpage Ctrl [Auto]
TrdrdScL Ctrl [Auto]
TwrwrScL Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc2 Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc4 Ctrl [Auto]
Tcwl [Auto]
Trtp [Auto]
Tcke [Auto]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]
TwrwrSc [Auto]
TwrwrSd [Auto]
TwrwrDd [Auto]
TrdrdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSd [Auto]
TrdrdDd [Auto]
ProcODT [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
CAD Bus Timing User Controls [Auto]
CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls [Auto]
Data Bus Configuration User Controls [Auto]
Infinity Fabric Frequency and Dividers [Auto]
ECO Mode [Disable]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Advanced]
PBO Limits [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
Curve Optimizer [All Cores]
All Core Curve Optimizer Sign [Negative]
All Core Curve Optimizer Magnitude [25]
Max CPU Boost Clock Override [100MHz]
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Manual]
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [90]
LN2 Mode [Auto]
SoC/Uncore OC Mode [Disabled]
VDDP Voltage Control [Auto]
VDDG Voltage Control [Auto]
NUMA nodes per socket [Auto]
Custom Pstate0 [Auto]
L1 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
L2 Stream HW Prefetcher [Auto]
Core Watchdog Timer Enable [Auto]
SMEE [Auto]
Core Performance Boost [Auto]
Global C-state Control [Auto]
Power Supply Idle Control [Auto]
SEV ASID Count [Auto]
SEV-ES ASID Space Limit Control [Auto]
Streaming Stores Control [Auto]
Local APIC Mode [Auto]
ACPI _CST C1 Declaration [Auto]
MCA error thresh enable [Auto]
PPIN Opt-in [Auto]
Fast Short REP MOVSB [Enabled]
Enhanced REP MOVSB/STOSB [Enabled]
IBS hardware workaround [Auto]
DRAM scrub time [Auto]
Poison scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber control [Auto]
Redirect scrubber limit [Auto]
NUMA nodes per socket [Auto]
Memory interleaving [Auto]
Memory interleaving size [Auto]
1TB remap [Auto]
DRAM map inversion [Auto]
ACPI SRAT L3 Cache As NUMA Domain [Auto]
ACPI SLIT Distance Control [Auto]
ACPI SLIT remote relative distance [Auto]
GMI encryption control [Auto]
xGMI encryption control [Auto]
CAKE CRC perf bounds Control [Auto]
4-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
3-link xGMI max speed [Auto]
xGMI TXEQ Mode [Auto]
PcsCG control [Auto]
Disable DF to external downstream IP SyncFloodPropagation [Auto]
Disable DF sync flood propagation [Auto]
CC6 memory region encryption [Auto]
Memory Clear [Auto]
Overclock [Enabled]
Memory Clock Speed [Auto]
Tcl [Auto]
Trcdrd [Auto]
Trcdwr [Auto]
Trp [Auto]
Tras [Auto]
Trc Ctrl [Auto]
TrrdS [Auto]
TrrdL [Auto]
Tfaw Ctrl [Auto]
TwtrS [Auto]
TwtrL [Auto]
Twr Ctrl [Auto]
Trcpage Ctrl [Auto]
TrdrdScL Ctrl [Auto]
TwrwrScL Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc2 Ctrl [Auto]
Trfc4 Ctrl [Auto]
Tcwl [Auto]
Trtp [Auto]
Tcke [Auto]
Trdwr [Auto]
Twrrd [Auto]
TwrwrSc [Auto]
TwrwrSd [Auto]
TwrwrDd [Auto]
TrdrdSc [Auto]
TrdrdSd [Auto]
TrdrdDd [Auto]
ProcODT [Auto]
Power Down Enable [Auto]
Disable Burst/Postponed Refresh [Auto]
DRAM Maximum Activate Count [Auto]
Cmd2T [Auto]
Gear Down Mode [Auto]
CAD Bus Timing User Controls [Auto]
CAD Bus Drive Strength User Controls [Auto]
Data Bus Configuration User Controls [Auto]
Data Poisoning [Auto]
DRAM Post Package Repair [Default]
RCD Parity [Auto]
DRAM Address Command Parity Retry [Auto]
Write CRC Enable [Auto]
DRAM Write CRC Enable and Retry Limit [Auto]
Disable Memory Error Injection [True]
DRAM ECC Symbol Size [Auto]
DRAM ECC Enable [Auto]
DRAM UECC Retry [Auto]
TSME [Auto]
Data Scramble [Auto]
DFE Read Training [Auto]
FFE Write Training [Auto]
PMU Pattern Bits Control [Auto]
MR6VrefDQ Control [Auto]
CPU Vref Training Seed Control [Auto]
Chipselect Interleaving [Auto]
BankGroupSwap [Disabled]
BankGroupSwapAlt [Enabled]
Address Hash Bank 2 ColXor [3f8]
Address Hash Bank [Auto]
Address Hash CS [Auto]
Address Hash Rm [Auto]
SPD Read Optimization [Enabled]
MBIST Enable [Disabled]
Pattern Select [PRBS]
Pattern Length(VMR) [6]
Aggressor Channel [1 Aggressor Channel]
Aggressor Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Target Static Lane Control [Disabled]
Worst Case Margin Granularity [Per Chip Select]
Read Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Read Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Voltage Sweep Step Size [1]
Write Timing Sweep Step Size [1]
IOMMU [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive [Auto]
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
FCLK Frequency [Auto]
SOC OVERCLOCK VID [0]
UCLK DIV1 MODE [Auto]
VDDP Voltage Control [Auto]
VDDG Voltage Control [Auto]
SoC/Uncore OC Mode [Auto]
LN2 Mode [Auto]
ACS Enable [Auto]
PCIe ARI Support [Auto]
PCIe ARI Enumeration [Auto]
PCIe Ten Bit Tag Support [Auto]
cTDP Control [Auto]
EfficiencyModeEn [Auto]
Package Power Limit Control [Auto]
APBDIS [Auto]
DF Cstates [Auto]
CPPC [Auto]
CPPC Preferred Cores [Auto]
NBIO DPM Control [Auto]
Early Link Speed [Auto]
Presence Detect Select mode [Auto]
Preferred IO [Auto]
CV test [Auto]
Loopback Mode [Auto]
SRIS [Auto]
Data Link Feature Exchange [Disabled]


----------



## OCmember

Thanks for the help @defcoms I'm gonna ask in the Xtreme thread and see what's what,

Cheers!


----------



## phillyman36

I think I am going to dump my 5900x and Asus Dark hero for Intel. Not sure if its the mobo or cpu but my Razer 8k mouse works fine on my 11600k rig. However on my Amd 5900x it stutters like crazy to the point of not being usable.


----------



## OCmember

phillyman36 said:


> I think I am going to dump my 5900x and Asus Dark hero for Intel. Not sure if its the mobo or cpu but my Razer 8k mouse works fine on my 11600k rig. However on my Amd 5900x it stutters like crazy to the point of not being usable.


Have you tweaked your IF in bios so it doesn't go into sleep mode? There's two settings and they are in the SMU options.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

New chipset driver.


----------



## phillyman36

OCmember said:


> Have you tweaked your IF in bios so it doesn't go into sleep mode? There's two settings and they are in the SMU options.


Where in the bios are those settings exactly at? Sorry not really familiar with all the settings in Amd bios.


----------



## OCmember

phillyman36 said:


> Where in the bios are those settings exactly at? Sorry not really familiar with all the settings in Amd bios.


AFAIK they are in the SMU options deep in AMD CBS.. lemme reboot and check.

EDIT: AMD CBS, NBIO common options, SMU common options.

APBDIS - 1 = fixed IF P-state; 0 = dynamic IF P-state, use 1
Fixed SOC P-state - P0 highest power, P3 min power, use P0
DF State - Disable = do not allow IF to go into low power state.

For me these changes make a noticeable difference in desktop responsiveness.


----------



## phillyman36

OCmember said:


> AFAIK they are in the SMU options deep in AMD CBS.. lemme reboot and check.
> 
> EDIT: AMD CBS, NBIO common options, SMU common options.
> 
> APBDIS - 1 = fixed IF P-state; 0 = dynamic IF P-state, use 1
> Fixed SOC P-state - P0 highest power, P3 min power, use P0
> DF State - Disable = do not allow IF to go into low power state.
> 
> For me these changes make a noticeable difference in desktop responsiveness.


Thank you very much. That actually helped. The mouse no longer stutters. There are so many option in the bios that I dont understand. Usually on the Intel side I just set it and forget it. With Amd seems you have to do some tweaking to get it running at optimal performance. Wish someone did a video or some sort of instructional on how to optimize performance in the bios. Bios options wayyy out of my paygrade lol. Thanks and much appreciated.


----------



## noxious89123

OCmember said:


> AFAIK they are in the SMU options deep in AMD CBS.. lemme reboot and check.
> 
> EDIT: AMD CBS, NBIO common options, SMU common options.
> 
> APBDIS - 1 = fixed IF P-state; 0 = dynamic IF P-state, use 1
> Fixed SOC P-state - P0 highest power, P3 min power, use P0
> DF State - Disable = do not allow IF to go into low power state.
> 
> For me these changes make a noticeable difference in desktop responsiveness.


Is that how they're named in Asus BIOS, or in Gigabyte BIOS? I've just checked my saved bios .txt file and whilst I can find "APBDIS = AUTO" in my file, I can't find anything for SOC P-state. I do see an entry for "DF CState = AUTO".


----------



## phillyman36

noxious89123 said:


> Is that how they're named in Asus BIOS, or in Gigabyte BIOS? I've just checked my saved bios .txt file and whilst I can find "APBDIS = AUTO" in my file, I can't find anything for SOC P-state. I do see an entry for "DF CState = AUTO".


Thats how they are named in Asus bios.


----------



## OCmember

noxious89123 said:


> Is that how they're named in Asus BIOS, or in Gigabyte BIOS? I've just checked my saved bios .txt file and whilst I can find "APBDIS = AUTO" in my file, I can't find anything for SOC P-state. I do see an entry for "DF CState = AUTO".


In both, but I think with Gigabyte once you set APBDIS to 1 the SOC P-State becomes visible


----------



## Hale59

OCmember said:


> In both, but I think with Gigabyte once you set APBDIS to 1 the SOC P-State becomes visible


Same on my MSI X570


----------



## noxious89123

Ah, it's because it's "Fixed SOC *Pstate*" not "Fixed SOC *P-State*". So when I searched for "P state" and "P-state" it couldn't find anything!


----------



## Enferlain

Anyone running 3901 bios? Is it usable?


----------



## dgrdsv

Enferlain said:


> Anyone running 3901 bios? Is it usable?


Runs fine at stock clocks here, no issues to report.
5900X/Dark Hero


----------



## musician

Enferlain said:


> Anyone running 3901 bios? Is it usable?


Don´t use it, it´s bugged. CCD and IOD voltages can not be set above 1V.


----------



## Alberto_It

Hi guys!
*PBO 2 Settings for my ASUS Crosshair VIII Dark Hero paired with one Ryzen 9 5950x and Corsair H150i Capellix as Aio?

Please help me, because yesterday I have obtained only 10350 pts on CB20

MY ram are 3600 fclk 1800

Thank you in advance *


----------



## Enferlain

Can you save your bios options to a text file or something? ctrl+f2 in tools


----------



## Neodie

defcoms said:


> Here you go.
> 
> SMT OFF
> View attachment 2524302
> 
> 
> SMT ON
> View attachment 2524304
> 
> 
> HWINFO SMT ON
> View attachment 2524305


Please could you share pictures of your bios settings to get those results on a ryzen 5800x?


----------



## Martin778

Maybe I'm nitpicking but I'm considering replacing my 5950X because it's a mediocre launch day sample...or is it?
This is with BIOS 3901, 4x8GB DOCP 3800MHz CL14 (no WHEA), cooled with Liquid Freezer II 360.
PBO set to Auto/Advanced, everything else untouched and left on Auto.









Single core is nowhere near what I've seen in reviews, 675-700pts. The Guru3D sample also scored 12300+ in multi threaded but it must've been with some PBO tweaking.
Anyways, my scores are very inconsistent, reinstalled the chipset drivers, reboot and got 666/11700pts, another reboot, 651/11500, 648/11200 and so on. Temps are far from thermal throttling limits.
When I enable PBO I get 'nonsense' results, with PBO Enabled + Limits "Motherboard" I get 580/10300.


----------



## rexbinary

Martin778 said:


> Maybe I'm nitpicking but I'm considering replacing my 5950X because it's a mediocre launch day sample...or is it?
> This is with BIOS 3901, 4x8GB DOCP 3800MHz CL14 (no WHEA), cooled with Liquid Freezer II 360.
> PBO set to Auto/Advanced, everything else untouched and left on Auto.
> 
> View attachment 2527322
> 
> Single core is nowhere near what I've seen in reviews, 675-700pts. The Guru3D sample also scored 12300+ in multi threaded but it must've been with some PBO tweaking.
> Anyways, my scores are very inconsistent, reinstalled the chipset drivers, reboot and got 666/11700pts, another reboot, 651/11500, 648/11200 and so on. Temps are far from thermal throttling limits.
> When I enable PBO I get 'nonsense' results, with PBO Enabled + Limits "Motherboard" I get 580/10300.


I am on BIOS 3801, 2x16GB DOCP 3600MHz CL16 with a Liquid Freezer II 360. (AMD offset mount using Arctic's recommended Performance fan curve.) PBO only set to Enabled under the AMD section of the BIOS, the rest of the BIOS is default other than DOCP. Hydra rated my CPU as Bronze for reference. Also, this is on Win11 22000.194.


----------



## Martin778

Mine does this stock, enabling PBO makes the scores collapse. If I set it to Advanced and tweak the power limits, it seems to work well.


----------



## Korennya

Just for reference. I ran that test last night on my 5950x/dark and got a score of 648 single and 11500 multi. This is on bios 3204. PBO off. 3600 CL 16 ram 1:1 flck. Basically everything default except memory on DOCP. I don't bother with PBO because I don't feel the gains out weight the heat/voltage it uses to get those gains. Perhaps when chips are easier to get I might start pushing it.


----------



## Martin778

Well, I just installed a brand new batch 5950X, enabled XMP and PBO and I think this one is much stronger...690/13100. CCD temp delta is a lot lower as well.
Let's see what CTR says about this one.

+
Reset the CMOS, so RAM at 2133 CL15 and everything on AUTO: 687/11965.
Just ran CTR, NEW on the left, OLD on the right:









Re-ran CPU-Z without activating any CTR profiles, 691/12157. Gave it another reboot, got 692.8/12160 this is fully stock, no XMP or anything.
It really looks like newer batches are either better or I got lucky, or both....or they degrade LOL


----------



## SpeedyIV

Another data point - 5950X, Dark Hero, 2xG.Skill 16GB 3200MHz CL14, DOCP, 1:1fclk, BIOS 3901 beta - CPUz single 651.2, multi 12,425. I am going to reset CMOS to get a baseline. I am still trying to figure out whether to use the PBO and associated settings in the Asus Extreme Tweaker section or the AMD section of the BIOS. An Asus rep posted on the ROG forum to use the Extreme Tweaker section. There are conflicting posts on OC.net - some say using the Extreme Tweaker section works better, others swear only the AMD section works properly. Why does Asus put PBO and other settings in 2 different places in the BIOS? As if there aren't enough settings to worry about, now we have to guess which section to use.

CTR - I have not tried CTR or Hydra yet. I do follow at Patreon and these programs are still pretty buggy IMHO. It seems that Yuri has abandoned CTR to develop Hydra. He just released Hydra 1.0B and then a patch file to fix a GPU read problem. Martin778 may I ask why you are using CTR instead of Hydra? Also, did it get you stable, usable CO results?


----------



## Martin778

Never heard about hydra, gonna try it out!
Used CTR mostly to check the CPU.

I think this so called golden sample might actually be a dud in the end....it won't boot 3800MHz IF no matter what. Old one does 1:1 3800MHz 24/7 without WHEA.

+
Well I'll be damned...reinstalled the old CPU, 690.8/12258???


----------



## rexbinary

Martin778 said:


> Well I'll be damned...reinstalled the old CPU, 690.8/12258???


Maybe the cooler was not mounted well the first time?


----------



## Martin778

It was, the imprint was perfect but the paste (pink Kryonaut Extreme) has been couple of months old, now repasted with GC-Extreme. Still, the CTR says the older CPU is quite a bit worse (bronze/silver vs gold), yet it has a much better IF/IMC, the old one runs 3800 IF rock stable, the new one won't even boot above 3733MHz (Qcode 07).
The old CPU does retain worse C-C temp. delta, roughly 7-10*C, new one sits around 4-5*C with the same TIM and method of application.

+
Reinstalled the OS, took a gamble with Windows 11 since it's just been released, installed CPU-Z and got 692/12028 with the old CPU just with XMP enabled, no PBO. I don't understand it at all.


----------



## Requiem4u

Martin778 said:


> It was, the imprint was perfect but the paste (pink Kryonaut Extreme) has been couple of months old, now repasted with GC-Extreme. Still, the CTR says the older CPU is quite a bit worse (bronze/silver vs gold), yet it has a much better IF/IMC, the old one runs 3800 IF rock stable, the new one won't even boot above 3733MHz (Qcode 07).
> The old CPU does retain worse C-C temp. delta, roughly 7-10*C, new one sits around 4-5*C with the same TIM and method of application.
> 
> +
> Reinstalled the OS, took a gamble with Windows 11 since it's just been released, installed CPU-Z and got 692/12028 with the old CPU just with XMP enabled, no PBO. I don't understand it at all.


Maybe new CPU has hole @3800 MT/s. Try 3866 MT/s or more.


----------



## SpeedyIV

I drive myself crazy trying to understand how the various BIOS settings interrelate and affect performance for my 5950X. I can't imagine getting a 2nd CPU and then jumping back and forth between them, and jumping to Windows 11 on top of everything else. You are going to drive yourself nuts! Assuming you are not going to keep both CPU's, I suggest picking maybe 5 benchmarks. Install CPU-A, set BIOS to defaults, enable DOCP/XMP, run benchmarks, install CPU-B, run benchmarks. Pick the overall best CPU and then focus on optimizing for that CPU.


----------



## Martin778

Well, the newer CPU had an issue, it just wouldn't boot anything above 3733, even above 3800 - nope. Code 07 straight away and I had to clear CMOS each time, didn't want to tweak the voltages, it should be stable at XMP/DOCP from the box. I returned it.
I just cannot explain why the first one was scoring so low in the first place and now it's running like a monster?


----------



## Enferlain

Martin778 said:


> Maybe I'm nitpicking but I'm considering replacing my 5950X because it's a mediocre launch day sample...or is it?
> This is with BIOS 3901, 4x8GB DOCP 3800MHz CL14 (no WHEA), cooled with Liquid Freezer II 360.
> PBO set to Auto/Advanced, everything else untouched and left on Auto.
> 
> View attachment 2527322
> 
> Single core is nowhere near what I've seen in reviews, 675-700pts. The Guru3D sample also scored 12300+ in multi threaded but it must've been with some PBO tweaking.
> Anyways, my scores are very inconsistent, reinstalled the chipset drivers, reboot and got 666/11700pts, another reboot, 651/11500, 648/11200 and so on. Temps are far from thermal throttling limits.
> When I enable PBO I get 'nonsense' results, with PBO Enabled + Limits "Motherboard" I get 580/10300.


It's not the CPU. Either the motherboard/bios or windows 11(if you're on it). Been having random results ever since I swapped to this mobo and I'm also on win11. In the memory oc thread I read that there is a bug that causes **** scores and also win 11 in general messes with performance. Your cpu is fine.


----------



## musician

SpeedyIV said:


> Why does Asus put PBO and other settings in 2 different places in the BIOS? As if there aren't enough settings to worry about, now we have to guess which section to use.


It´s not ASUS thing. It´s AMD AGESA thing. It´s same on MSI boards, many settings are doubled or tripled all over the BIOS, PBO included. And I agree, it is very confusing.


----------



## phillyman36

musician said:


> It´s not ASUS thing. It´s AMD AGESA thing. It´s same on MSI boards, many settings are doubled or tripled all over the BIOS, PBO included. And I agree, it is very confusing.


Tell me about it lol. There are so many things in the bios and 80% I have no idea what it does. Im still trying to decide if i should sell off my Amd stuff and just switch back to Intel. Seems for Amd you need to do a good amount of tuning which if you arent familiar with it can be a pain. Intel for me has been more of a set it and forget it type set up.


----------



## phillyman36

I need to learn how to train/set me memory correctly. Before I decide whether to keep or get rid of it. Found this video is this the correct method?


----------



## OCmember

phillyman36 said:


> I need to learn how to train/set me memory correctly. Before I decide whether to keep or get rid of it. Found this video is this the correct method?


So far the first 6m look to be correct. After setting timings I always go back into the calculator and hit the "Compare Timings (ON/OFF)" button to see if I made any mistakes.

EDIT: if you are having stability trouble after setting everything you can try changing DRAM PCB revision to Manual as it will give you different timings. That's what I used.

EDIT2: if you shoot for 1900/3800 your DRAM will need at-least 1.45v I have to run 1.49 for 3733 on my gaming rig


----------



## OCmember

@phillyman36 Here's some good links:






Memory OC Showdown: Frequency vs. Memory Timings


The release of AGESA 1.0.0.6 to mobo makers has resulted in a wave of fresh BIOS updates, each one packed with tons of new options for tweaking and overclocking memory.1 With so many options at your disposal, some have understandably asked: “what are the optimal settings for games?” Never one to...




web.archive.org





GREAT INFO IN THIS LINK


https://developer.amd.com/wp-content/resources/56745_0.75.pdf








Performance Tuning Guides - AMD


For a complete listing of tuning guides including AMD EPYC™ 7003 Generation Processors, please visit: https://www.amd.com/en/processors/server-tech-docs/search OS Tuning Microsoft Windows® Tuning Guide for AMD EPYC™ 7002 Series Processors VMware® vSphere ...




developer.amd.com


----------



## Martin778

I've noticed my Dark Hero is acting up sometimes, it will fail it's (XMP) memory training with code F9 after changing settings in BIOS that aren't even RAM or OC related, like turning SVM mode on or off. Strange, as it shows zero WHEA warnings or crashes in Windows.
It will than boot back in "Safe Mode" and if you press F10 to save, even if it states that no changes to the BIOS have been made, it will boot just fine.


----------



## mongoled

Martin778 said:


> Never heard about hydra, gonna try it out!
> Used CTR mostly to check the CPU.
> 
> I think this so called golden sample might actually be a dud in the end....it won't boot 3800MHz IF no matter what. Old one does 1:1 3800MHz 24/7 without WHEA.
> 
> +
> Well I'll be damned...reinstalled the old CPU, 690.8/12258???


Great to see it was not a "CPU Issue" as there are many evangelists here at this forum who would like to paint any issue with Ryzen as a need for an RMA


----------



## SpeedyIV

phillyman36 said:


> I need to learn how to train/set me memory correctly. Before I decide whether to keep or get rid of it. Found this video is this the correct method?


I have overclocked my RAM on several different Intel systems with a fair amount of success but I am far from any kind of expert in overclocking RAM, especially on a Ryzen system. That said, I watched this video and several others, and read a few articles about overclocking RAM in a Ryzen system using the Dram Calculator. They all described the process pretty much the same.

I followed this video* exactly* with my Ryzen system (5950X, G.Skill 2x16GB 3200MHz CL14 Samsung B-Die RAM (F4-3200C14D-32GTZR), Dark Hero mobo). I tried the FAST and SAFE presets, and tried setting DRAM PCB Revision to A0/B0 and A3/A2/B2 (mine just says Rev B). Per the video, I entered DRAM voltage only and left the others on Auto. After several RAM training reboots I got to Windows (10) but was quickly getting a variety of memory related BSODs. I then tried setting all 5 voltages manually with the MIN then REC voltages, and then the REC and ALT1 termination block Ω values. It would still BSOD before I could even try to run an AIDA64 cache/RAM benchmark.

All in all pretty frustrating because I am only going for 3200MHz. If I go back to defaults then load the XMP/DOCP profile it works, but I am getting occasional WHEA errors (event ID 19). This made me think that it was close and if I just typed in all of the values manually (per this video), the WHEA errors would stop. I finally gave up and just loaded the XMP/DOCP profile back in. I will give it another go when I have some time to mess with it. I saved screen shots of the Thaiphoon Burner DIMM reports, DRAM calculator values, and ZEN Timings screen shots. I plan to put together a detailed post which I will put here or in the DRAM calculator thread, and hope that someone can help me. I don't know what I am doing wrong, but even the most conservative settings from DRAM Calculator resulted in almost immediate BSODs.


----------



## Korennya

I"m kinda surprised at this. I have very similar hardware except that i'm running 3600 Gskill c16. I'm even running 64GB of it, so 4 16gb sticks. I did notice one pecularity with mine. I can't go straight for 3600. When I first put the CPU in, I had to let it load default settings into windows once. Then I had to slowly up the frequency on the ram. 3200, 3400 3600. If I tried to go straight to 3600 it would fail training. I set DOCP and just lowered the frequency and went up in steps. Now it's runs 3600 with all voltages on auto (ram at 1.35 per DOCP). I'm even running manual timings from the ryzen calculator now. Primaries/secondaries. Voltages and cadbus settings are still on auto and it's happy. I haven't bothered trying to go past 3600. When I first set things up, general consensus was that with all 4 slots full and dual rank, 3600 was pretty much the limit. It may have improved with bios updates (I'm still on 3204) but 3600 is good enough for me.


SpeedyIV said:


> I have overclocked my RAM on several different Intel systems with a fair amount of success but I am far from any kind of expert in overclocking RAM, especially on a Ryzen system. That said, I watched this video and several others, and read a few articles about overclocking RAM in a Ryzen system using the Dram Calculator. They all described the process pretty much the same.
> 
> I followed this video* exactly* with my Ryzen system (5950X, G.Skill 2x16GB 3200MHz CL14 Samsung B-Die RAM (F4-3200C14D-32GTZR), Dark Hero mobo). I tried the FAST and SAFE presets, and tried setting DRAM PCB Revision to A0/B0 and A3/A2/B2 (mine just says Rev B). Per the video, I entered DRAM voltage only and left the others on Auto. After several RAM training reboots I got to Windows (10) but was quickly getting a variety of memory related BSODs. I then tried setting all 5 voltages manually with the MIN then REC voltages, and then the REC and ALT1 termination block Ω values. It would still BSOD before I could even try to run an AIDA64 cache/RAM benchmark.
> 
> All in all pretty frustrating because I am only going for 3200MHz. If I go back to defaults then load the XMP/DOCP profile it works, but I am getting occasional WHEA errors (event ID 19). This made me think that it was close and if I just typed in all of the values manually (per this video), the WHEA errors would stop. I finally gave up and just loaded the XMP/DOCP profile back in. I will give it another go when I have some time to mess with it. I saved screen shots of the Thaiphoon Burner DIMM reports, DRAM calculator values, and ZEN Timings screen shots. I plan to put together a detailed post which I will put here or in the DRAM calculator thread, and hope that someone can help me. I don't know what I am doing wrong, but even the most conservative settings from DRAM Calculator resulted in almost immediate BSODs.


----------



## Martin778

The Ryzen calculator is kinda broken on some things, for example it will ask you to run 3600MHz+ CR1 without GearDownMode, that is near impossible with 4 banks and tight timings. At least - mine wouldn't even boot that, other minor stuff like ProcODT feels best left on auto as well.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Korennya said:


> I"m kinda surprised at this. I have very similar hardware except that i'm running 3600 Gskill c16. I'm even running 64GB of it, so 4 16gb sticks. I did notice one pecularity with mine. I can't go straight for 3600. When I first put the CPU in, I had to let it load default settings into windows once. Then I had to slowly up the frequency on the ram. 3200, 3400 3600. If I tried to go straight to 3600 it would fail training. I set DOCP and just lowered the frequency and went up in steps. Now it's runs 3600 with all voltages on auto (ram at 1.35 per DOCP). I'm even running manual timings from the ryzen calculator now. Primaries/secondaries. Voltages and cadbus settings are still on auto and it's happy. I haven't bothered trying to go past 3600. When I first set things up, general consensus was that with all 4 slots full and dual rank, 3600 was pretty much the limit. It may have improved with bios updates (I'm still on 3204) but 3600 is good enough for me.


 This is interesting (and encouraging). I thought 3200MHz would be easy to do. Granted my G.Skill RAM is rated for only 3200MHz. I noticed that if I enable the XMP profile and then go into DRAM timings, I see all of the primary timings but I can also see the current values for all of the secondary and tertiary timings that are set to AUTO. Some of these numbers are the same as the DRAM Calculator but many of then are higher, some quite a bit higher. So maybe the DRAM Calculator values are too low? I am hoping that if I manually enter all of these values, maybe it will stop the WHEA errors. Then I can start lowering them to what the DRAM Calculator says.

Regarding doing it in steps, I loaded defaults before I typed in the DRAM Calculator values so I was starting from default. Maybe if I load the XMP profile, let that train and boot, then go back in and manually type in the rest of the timings, maybe it will go better. I will also enter the DRAM voltage but leave the rest of it on AUTO.


----------



## Benny_J_G

Martin778 said:


> I've noticed my Dark Hero is acting up sometimes, it will fail it's (XMP) memory training with code F9 after changing settings in BIOS that aren't even RAM or OC related, like turning SVM mode on or off. Strange, as it shows zero WHEA warnings or crashes in Windows.
> It will than boot back in "Safe Mode" and if you press F10 to save, even if it states that no changes to the BIOS have been made, it will boot just fine.


I have the exact same issue. If XMP is on, mine tries to boot 3 times and resets immediately with code F9 every time. Then it finally boots in safe mode. If I press F10 it boots fine, but the RAM speed in Windows doesn't show the XMP speed. For me, I have to interrupt it during the boot loop before it goes to safe mode and if I'm lucky, it will boot when I turn it back on with the settings still applied.

I can reboot as many times as I want with no issues, but if I go back to BIOS and not even make any changes and try to save and reboot, it will have the same issue.

Only thing I have found that helps me boot is if I interrupt the boot loop cycle.

I have my FCLK at 1900.

BIOS 3801
5950X
ASUS Strix 3090 OC
Crosshair VIII Dark Hero
G.Skill 32GB 4x8 3800 CL14


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Anyone on 3801 having issues with the SOC voltage changes above 1.00v not working?


----------



## Hilderman

phillyman36 said:


> I need to learn how to train/set me memory correctly. Before I decide whether to keep or get rid of it. Found this video is this the correct method?


Thanks for sharing that video. I had great success using it. Worked really well and easy to understand.


----------



## kata40

shamino1978 said:


> can u check if this fixes it for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-DARK-HERO-ASUS-0099.rar
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


What is this bios? Im new to Dark Hero, i come after aorus master!


----------



## Martin778

If this is the "3900-something" beta, I'd pass on it. I've tried it and it made my system go nuts, WHEA all the way and crashes on stock settings.


----------



## kata40

Martin778 said:


> If this is the "3900-something" beta, I'd pass on it. I've tried it and it made my system go nuts, WHEA all the way and crashes on stock settings.


You say about Asus 0099.rar ?


----------



## Dreamhackian

The Stilt said:


> SPI header to program the main flash.


do you know if EVC2SX works with these? want to do it on my Maximus XII Apex (i know its not the board for this thread, but ASUS is ASUS. has an SPI header too)


----------



## The Stilt

Dreamhackian said:


> do you know if EVC2SX works with these? want to do it on my Maximus XII Apex (i know its not the board for this thread, but ASUS is ASUS. has an SPI header too)


Technically yes however, the newer EVCs (like the 2SX) only output 3.3V.
The NOR flashes on AM4 boards are 1.8V variants.

I've flashed several 1.8V flashes using 3.3V only hardware without any issues however, that obviously isn't an ideal thing to do.

Intel boards should be at least in most cases using 3.3V flashes, so there shouldn't be any issue.
Maximus XII Apex features a FlashBack, so I dunno why would you want to use an external programmer instead?


----------



## Dreamhackian

The Stilt said:


> Technically yes however, the newer EVCs (like the 2SX) only output 3.3V.
> The NOR flashes on AM4 boards are 1.8V variants.
> 
> I've flashed several 1.8V flashes using 3.3V only hardware without any issues however, that obviously isn't an ideal thing to do.
> 
> Intel boards should be at least in most cases using 3.3V flashes, so there shouldn't be any issue.
> Maximus XII Apex features a FlashBack, so I dunno why would you want to use an external programmer instead?


bios broke during USB flashback. ordered a EVC to try to fix the corrupt bios


----------



## The Stilt

Dreamhackian said:


> bios broke during USB flashback. ordered a EVC to try to fix the corrupt bios


That won't matter.
Unless there is something physically wrong with the board, FlashBack will be able to recover it just as well as an external programmer (be it EVC or something else) would.
FlashBack has it's own separate flash which corruption-proof (RO).


----------



## Neoki

Anybody else still having USB disconnect issues on the x570 dark hero with a 5950x? I have tried the various fixes of turning off global c-states, setting DF c-states to off and to P0 for the SOC. Turning legacy USB and XHCI to disabled. Nothing seems to help. I get a solid 4-5 seconds of USB connectivity loss including on the internal headers. All my Corsair fans connected to the commander pro will flash off during the loss.

The last resort I've been reading about is setting my pcie to Gen3 from Gen4? But that would mean i wasted a lot of money on the Samsung 980 Pro for nothing.

EDIT: I think I may have solved this, finally. I think I was trying too many different fixes at once. Enabling XHCI and USB legacy support again has seemed to stop the disconnects, at least for the past hour. I still have Global C-states off, and the DF C states off.


----------



## Dreamhackian

The Stilt said:


> That won't matter.
> Unless there is something physically wrong with the board, FlashBack will be able to recover it just as well as an external programmer (be it EVC or something else) would.
> FlashBack has it's own separate flash which corruption-proof (RO).


well it flashes, clicks on, and then shuts off and then ignores power button. maybe i gotta RMA?


----------



## phillyman36

Neoki said:


> Anybody else still having USB disconnect issues on the x570 dark hero with a 5950x? I have tried the various fixes of turning off global c-states, setting DF c-states to off and to P0 for the SOC. Turning legacy USB and XHCI to disabled. Nothing seems to help. I get a solid 4-5 seconds of USB connectivity loss including on the internal headers. All my Corsair fans connected to the commander pro will flash off during the loss.
> 
> The last resort I've been reading about is setting my pcie to Gen3 from Gen4? But that would mean i wasted a lot of money on the Samsung 980 Pro for nothing.
> 
> EDIT: I think I may have solved this, finally. I think I was trying too many different fixes at once. Enabling XHCI and USB legacy support again has seemed to stop the disconnects, at least for the past hour. I still have Global C-states off, and the DF C states off.


Im having issues with a 5900x. My keyboard will be fine and then all of a sudden I cant type anymore. I put the memory back on default then wouldnt post. Had to clear cmos. Ill give what you did a shot but sorry to say i think Im going back to Intel. This will wind up on ebay. Getting to be really frustrating for me.


----------



## Neoki

phillyman36 said:


> Im having issues with a 5900x. My keyboard will be fine and then all of a sudden I cant type anymore. I put the memory back on default then wouldnt post. Had to clear cmos. Ill give what you did a shot but sorry to say i think Im going back to Intel. This will wind up on ebay. Getting to be really frustrating for me.


I feel your pain, hopefully it works out for you. And yes I've caught myself thinking a few times "Why did I bother?" but overall I'm going to try to make it work for now. So far still no freezes, so fingers crossed. 

I did have fun getting this beast up into the TimeSpy hall of fame for 1x GPU after all the bench tuning I did. I'm greatly limited by my choosing of 4x8gb instead of 2x16gb, I have to run GDM on. And 3800/3866mhz only really worked for benching, but it isn't 100% stable for Daily Driving. So I'm back down to the kits default of 3600mhz, but overall the FPS loss on the CPU bound side is minimal (2% at most)









I scored 23 706 in Time Spy


AMD Ryzen 9 5950X, AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT x 1, 32768 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




www.3dmark.com


----------



## Alberto_It

I would like to know the truth about Amd L3 cache issue on Windows 11, after the last cumulative update that seems fix the latency to normal values, but some users says that the bandwidth is decreased.

Some one can tell me if it is true?

I have got one Ryzen 9 5950x and bios version 3801, so please don't show me your results if you have got one 8 Cores Cpu that is not affected by the problem

Thank you in advance


----------



## moogle931

hello,

I just switched from a rog crosshair VII to the dark hero, unfortunately once installed, impossible to access the bios. I get during the boot a F6 q-code.
the processor is a ryzen 3900X, the memory G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C16D-32GFX, the power supply Seasonic PRIME TX-750.
I did a clear cmos, bios upgrade (flashback bios), etc...
I've done a clear cmos, bios upgrade (flashback bios), etc... nothing happens. my card must go in RMA or would you have tracks to solve the problem ...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Alberto_It

moogle931 said:


> hello,
> 
> I just switched from a rog crosshair VII to the dark hero, unfortunately once installed, impossible to access the bios. I get during the boot a F6 q-code.
> the processor is a ryzen 3900X, the memory G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C16D-32GFX, the power supply Seasonic PRIME TX-750.
> I did a clear cmos, bios upgrade (flashback bios), etc...
> I've done a clear cmos, bios upgrade (flashback bios), etc... nothing happens. my card must go in RMA or would you have tracks to solve the problem ...
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Check the user manual on motherboard support website. There is a list of Q Codes. Check also all cable connected on the motherboard. Cpu cooler first


----------



## moogle931

hello,

thanks for the feedback.
the q-code is not referenced, only F5-F7.
- F5 – F7 Reserved for future AMI progress codes
for cooling I use a noctua NH-U14S. no connection problems.
I am still looking for...


----------



## Alberto_It

moogle931 said:


> hello,
> 
> thanks for the feedback.
> the q-code is not referenced, only F5-F7.
> - F5 – F7 Reserved for future AMI progress codes
> for cooling I use a noctua NH-U14S. no connection problems.
> I am still looking for...


If you have purchased from Amazon, return the Mobo and 0 annoying problems


----------



## Korennya

moogle931 said:


> hello,
> 
> I just switched from a rog crosshair VII to the dark hero, unfortunately once installed, impossible to access the bios. I get during the boot a F6 q-code.
> the processor is a ryzen 3900X, the memory G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C16D-32GFX, the power supply Seasonic PRIME TX-750.
> I did a clear cmos, bios upgrade (flashback bios), etc...
> I've done a clear cmos, bios upgrade (flashback bios), etc... nothing happens. my card must go in RMA or would you have tracks to solve the problem ...
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Did you try booting with only a single stick of ram in it? Try different ram slots?


----------



## D_BRASCO

moogle931 said:


> hello,
> 
> I just switched from a rog crosshair VII to the dark hero, unfortunately once installed, impossible to access the bios. I get during the boot a F6 q-code.
> the processor is a ryzen 3900X, the memory G.Skill Flare X F4-3200C16D-32GFX, the power supply Seasonic PRIME TX-750.
> I did a clear cmos, bios upgrade (flashback bios), etc...
> I've done a clear cmos, bios upgrade (flashback bios), etc... nothing happens. my card must go in RMA or would you have tracks to solve the problem ...
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Checking the ASUS support page doesn't show your memory as approved for the Dark Hero.


----------



## blunden

Alberto_It said:


> I would like to know the truth about Amd L3 cache issue on Windows 11, after the last cumulative update that seems fix the latency to normal values, but some users says that the bandwidth is decreased.
> 
> Some one can tell me if it is true?
> 
> I have got one Ryzen 9 5950x and bios version 3801, so please don't show me your results if you have got one 8 Cores Cpu that is not affected by the problem
> 
> Thank you in advance


 On my 3900X, the latency is the same in both Windows 10 and Windows 11 with the two fixes applied. The L3 bandwidth results are more varied now between runs, but the higher results are as high as in Windows 10. To be fair, I started seeing less consistent L3 bandwidth results after installing the chipset drivers in Windows 10, so that might not actually be related to the OS version. These tests were all performed on BIOS version 3501 (AGESA 1.2.0.2).

Also, all Ryzen processors are affected, not just the higher core count ones. The difference might be larger on some models, but the difference the fix makes is still huge on the lower core count models too.


----------



## Alberto_It

blunden said:


> On my 3900X, the latency is the same in both Windows 10 and Windows 11 with the two fixes applied. The L3 bandwidth results are more varied now between runs, but the higher results are as high as in Windows 10. To be fair, I started seeing less consistent L3 bandwidth results after installing the chipset drivers in Windows 10, so that might not actually be related to the OS version. These tests were all performed on BIOS version 3501 (AGESA 1.2.0.2).
> 
> Also, all Ryzen processors are affected, not just the higher core count ones. The difference might be larger on some models, but the difference the fix makes is still huge on the lower core count models too.


Thank you for the answer, I think that I will stay with Windows 10 until next year, then i will see


----------



## Enferlain

Alberto_It said:


> I would like to know the truth about Amd L3 cache issue on Windows 11, after the last cumulative update that seems fix the latency to normal values, but some users says that the bandwidth is decreased.
> 
> Some one can tell me if it is true?
> 
> I have got one Ryzen 9 5950x and bios version 3801, so please don't show me your results if you have got one 8 Cores Cpu that is not affected by the problem
> 
> Thank you in advance


Dogshit. People keep saying it's fixed but for me it's only like 30% fixed compared to before the patches.

Bandwith is yikes, latency seems okay.










Do we know when the next nonbeta bios update can be expected?


----------



## blunden

Enferlain said:


> Dogshit. People keep saying it's fixed but for me it's only like 30% fixed compared to before the patches.
> 
> Bandwith is yikes, latency seems okay.
> 
> View attachment 2529895
> 
> 
> Do we know when the next nonbeta bios update can be expected?


 It simply varies a lot more between runs now. Double click the L3 Cache bandwidth scores to rerun the individual tests a few times and you'll see the same old peak values as before. Even on Windows 10 it can vary 400 GB/s or more between runs. That's at least what I saw before upgrading to Windows 11 last night.


----------



## moogle931

hello,
@*D_BRASCO @Korennya thanks for your feedback. *
I tested the dark hero again with a compatible DDR4, as well as with a ryzen 2700X processor, another power supply and all memory slots. still an F6 error.
I think my card is definitely dead. return to Amazon.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Vesimas

Someone can help solve my problem? I'm trying to power off usb port when the rig is off, so the Steelseries headphone hub and the second mini monitor (Aida64 sensor panel) are off. I have done this in the bios: ErP Ready is set to Disabled and USB power delivery in Soft Off State (S5) is set to disabled, also Fast Boot is disabled. What i'm missing? TY


EDIT: nvm i followed the guide on asus forum but i think it was wrong, because now i enable s4+s5 state and usb power off with the pc


----------



## OCmember

@Vesimas was just about to say you have to have ERP enabled and either S4 or S5 state


----------



## Vesimas

OCmember said:


> @Vesimas was just about to say you have to have ERP enabled and either S4 or S5 state


The opposite of what is wrote on asus website lol  BTW i think ERP is still disabled, but S4+S5 enabled

EDIT: just checked again asus website and the guide was for enabling usb power LOL, i read it wrong


----------



## bastian

Will the Dark Hero provide full speed for the wd_black 4tb an1500 (WD_BLACK™ AN1500 NVMe™ PCIe SSD Add-in-Card | Western Digital | Store ) if I use the bottom PCIE slot?


----------



## Korennya

THat's not a good match for this board. The card you linked is achieving those speeds by doubling the bus width on PCIe 3.0. So it's a 3.0 card with 8x pinout. The lowest expansion slot on the dark hero is rated at pcie 4.0 with 4x pin out. The card will physically fit cause the slot is dimensionally 16x, but the traces are only there for 4x. So half the data lanes of that add in card wouldn't be powered. To use that lower slot you want to stick with a device that's PCI 4.0 4x wide.

If you put the card in the second slot it would work at it's full potential. That slot is rated at 8x.

Also. Keep in mind, that the lowest slot runs through the chipset. The chipset only has a 4x link to the CPU. So the secondary NVME slot, all the USB on the chipset, both ethernet ports, audio and all other storage share that 4x link.


----------



## bastian

Korennya said:


> THat's not a good match for this board. The card you linked is achieving those speeds by doubling the bus width on PCIe 3.0. So it's a 3.0 card with 8x pinout. The lowest expansion slot on the dark hero is rated at pcie 4.0 with 4x pin out. The card will physically fit cause the slot is dimensionally 16x, but the traces are only there for 4x. So half the data lanes of that add in card wouldn't be powered. To use that lower slot you want to stick with a device that's PCI 4.0 4x wide.
> 
> If you put the card in the second slot it would work at it's full potential. That slot is rated at 8x.
> 
> Also. Keep in mind, that the lowest slot runs through the chipset. The chipset only has a 4x link to the CPU. So the secondary NVME slot, all the USB on the chipset, both ethernet ports, audio and all other storage share that 4x link.


Does it matter that I am only using Gen 3 Nvmes in the other 2 M.2 slots? And running only a single GPU


----------



## Korennya

No. The physical layout of the slot isn’t changing depending on what you have installed in the other slots. This isn’t a bifurcation issue. It’s physically limited to 4x


----------



## blunden

bastian said:


> Will the Dark Hero provide full speed for the wd_black 4tb an1500 (WD_BLACK™ AN1500 NVMe™ PCIe SSD Add-in-Card | Western Digital | Store ) if I use the bottom PCIE slot?


 Why are you looking at that particular card? Any specific reason? If it's just that you don't have enough M.2 slots, just buy a cheap passive M.2 to PCI-E 4.0 adapter card and a WD SN850.


----------



## bastian

blunden said:


> Why are you looking at that particular card? Any specific reason? If it's just that you don't have enough M.2 slots, just buy a cheap passive M.2 to PCI-E 4.0 adapter card and a WD SN850.


Dark Hero only has 2 M.2 slots.


----------



## blunden

bastian said:


> Dark Hero only has 2 M.2 slots.


 Yes, but read my post again. The best way to solve that is to buy a PCI-E 4.0 M.2 drive and use a cheap passive adapter. It will be both cheaper and mean you won't get stuck with a card that takes up 8 PCI-E lanes for no good reason. 

Here is an example:








M.2 NVME SSD to PCIe 4.0 X4 Adapter Card with Copper Cooling Best Heats &B | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for M.2 NVME SSD to PCIe 4.0 X4 Adapter Card with Copper Cooling Best Heats &B at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## jonRock1992

Alberto_It said:


> I would like to know the truth about Amd L3 cache issue on Windows 11, after the last cumulative update that seems fix the latency to normal values, but some users says that the bandwidth is decreased.
> 
> Some one can tell me if it is true?
> 
> I have got one Ryzen 9 5950x and bios version 3801, so please don't show me your results if you have got one 8 Cores Cpu that is not affected by the problem
> 
> Thank you in advance


L3 cache latency is still higher than it is in Windows 10. In Windows 10 I get 10.4ns in Windows 11 I get 11.1ns.


----------



## amaire

Hey guys, recently built a new pc with this mb and been overclocking my ram. I've got a 5950x and 4x16 trident z neos which I confirmed are b-die (the model number is F4-3600C16-16GTZN).

I've been trying to overclock my ram to 3800, but I haven't been able to get anything stable past 3600. I'm certain its IMC related because I tested with only 2 dimms, and they were able to at 4kmhz, so I'm thinking 4x16 dual rank is putting too much pressure on the memory controller.

At first, there was zero voltage settings that allowed me to boot at anything past 3600, no matter what I tried, so I gave up and just tightened my timings at 3600 and got some good results. But I randomly stumbled on a setting called oc/uncore overclock (which I believe locks the infinity fabric frequency), and after enabling that I was able to post all the way up to 3733, but still not 3800mhz. I'm also having odd stability issues as well at 3733. It seems to struggle booting, failing roughly 50% of the time to start up even after making zero bios changes and posting with an f9 error code. Once i'm in windows, I've tested with testmem5 and its been stable for 30+ minutes, the issue just seems to be when booting so I'm not sure whats going on. I've tried playing with procodt settings and voltages but so far haven't found anything that fixes that issue.

There was someone in the crosshair oc thread with this mb/5950x who was able to boot at 3800mhz with 4x16 dual rank, so I know its possible, but i'm wondering if theres more settings im missing to help the infinity fabric reach that frequency. Here are my settings:

4x16 quad rank Fully Stable 3600mhz Timings/Benchmarks
















4x16 quad rank unstable 3733mhz Timings









I appreciate any help/suggestions you guys can share!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

amaire said:


> I'm certain its IMC related because I tested with only 2 dimms, and they were able to at 4kmhz, so I'm thinking 4x16 dual rank is putting too much pressure on the memory controller.


pretty much you know it already..

this is the same reason I didn't bother doing 4x16gb Dual rank as well with my DH..there has been only a few who I saw who can run 4x16GB Dual rank kits here..and the max I saw them running was around 3600mhz..and 2x16gb is yet plenty for everything I do..


----------



## amaire

kairi_zeroblade said:


> pretty much you know it already..
> 
> this is the same reason I didn't bother doing 4x16gb Dual rank as well with my DH..there has been only a few who I saw who can run 4x16GB Dual rank kits here..and the max I saw them running was around 3600mhz..and 2x16gb is yet plenty for everything I do..


This guy from the crosshair OC thread was able to hit 4x16 dual rank at 3800 with the dark hero/5950x. I asked him for his settings to see if there was maybe something in particular that helped him boot, but maybe he just has some 99th percentile IMC or something. Just wanted to see if anyone knew any tricks, since randomly discovering OC/uncore oc mode helped me post at 3733 for the first time, so I'm wondering if theres some other settings i'm missing.

I'm thinking it might be motherboard related, since I've seen alot more people have success with frequency overclocking past 3600mhz with 4x16 dual rank on the gigabyte b550 Aorus Pro v1.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

amaire said:


> This guy from the crosshair OC thread was able to hit 4x16 dual rank at 3800 with the dark hero/5950x. I asked him for his settings to see if there was maybe something in particular that helped him boot, but maybe he just has some 99th percentile IMC or something. Just wanted to see if anyone knew any tricks, since randomly discovering OC/uncore oc mode helped me post at 3733 for the first time, so I'm wondering if theres some other settings i'm missing.
> 
> I'm thinking it might be motherboard related, since I've seen alot more people have success with frequency overclocking past 3600mhz with 4x16 dual rank on the gigabyte b550 Aorus Pro v1.


YMMV..its your call..reviewing your screenshots, seems you have tried most of the stuff here for it to work out..hope that guy replies on your queries..else if his settings still fail, then he's very lucky with that IMC..


----------



## CfYz

More new document describing BIOS AMD settings found after APBDIS discussion here, dated April 2021: Workload Tuning Guide for AMD EPYC™ 7003 Series Processors


----------



## FRAUSS 79

bastian said:


> I have the ASUS TPM module installed now and running with the TPM Discrete setting and have not encountered the random stutter anymore with BIOS 3702. This is the only thing I have changed on my system. So for whatever reason the TPM firmware option is causing issues with random stutter.
> 
> @shamino1978 @safedisk


sorry if i queue after 4 months but i have the same problem on this pc
3700x
X570 strix E
16 giga gskill 3600c18
Last bios from Asus
W10 ( but I want upgrade to W11)
fTPM2.0 ENABLE 
How did you solve it, if someone did it?


----------



## Requiem4u

Bios 3801









Beta Bios 3902. Better than 3901.


----------



## CfYz

FRAUSS 79 said:


> sorry if i queue after 4 months but i have the same problem on this pc
> 3700x
> X570 strix E
> 16 giga gskill 3600c18
> Last bios from Asus
> W10 ( but I want upgrade to W11)
> fTPM2.0 ENABLE
> How did you solve it, if someone did it?


I have the same issue, but worse - BSODs instead of stutters  For now I just up vote this post and bastian posts. Revert to 3601 bios and choosing Discrete TPM (of course I don't have any) - helps. C8DH, 3900XT, Win10 21H2. Will full post my story later...

Issue repeats on 3801 and latest beta 3902.


----------



## bastian

FRAUSS 79 said:


> sorry if i queue after 4 months but i have the same problem on this pc
> 3700x
> X570 strix E
> 16 giga gskill 3600c18
> Last bios from Asus
> W10 ( but I want upgrade to W11)
> fTPM2.0 ENABLE
> How did you solve it, if someone did it?


I solved it by using an actual TPM 2.0 module rather than the BIOS feature.


----------



## FRAUSS 79

bastian said:


> I solved it by using an actual TPM 2.0 module rather than the BIOS feature.


Ok did you buy any module or a specific model? I have a x570 strix E 


CfYz said:


> I have the same issue, but worse - BSODs instead of stutters  For now I just up vote this post and bastian posts. Revert to 3601 bios and choosing Discrete TPM (of course I don't have any) - helps. C8DH, 3900XT, Win10 21H2. Will full post my story later...
> 
> Issue repeats on 3801 and latest beta 3902.


I set the RAM manually with Dram calculator, instead of using xmp, I haven't seen the problem for 2 days. It's a little early to be happy, but let's hope so. I'll let you know .

My RAMs were gskill 3600c18 hynix c-die


----------



## bastian

FRAUSS 79 said:


> Ok did you buy any module or a specific model? I have a x570 strix E


 Asus TPM-M R2.0 Module Connector - Other Computer Accessories - Memory Express Inc.


----------



## FRAUSS 79

bastian said:


> Asus TPM-M R2.0 Module Connector - Other Computer Accessories - Memory Express Inc.


Thanks . 

for now I have not had more stutter, in case I don't solve it I will consider the module


----------



## blunden

amaire said:


> This guy from the crosshair OC thread was able to hit 4x16 dual rank at 3800 with the dark hero/5950x. I asked him for his settings to see if there was maybe something in particular that helped him boot, but maybe he just has some 99th percentile IMC or something. Just wanted to see if anyone knew any tricks, since randomly discovering OC/uncore oc mode helped me post at 3733 for the first time, so I'm wondering if theres some other settings i'm missing.
> 
> I'm thinking it might be motherboard related, since I've seen alot more people have success with frequency overclocking past 3600mhz with 4x16 dual rank on the gigabyte b550 Aorus Pro v1.


 Gigabyte and MSI both have better memory trace layouts in their more modern X570 and B550 series motherboards due to the simple fact that they bothered to update it in later revisions, at least according to Buildzoid. That information seems accurate based on most memory overclocking results I've seen too. It doesn't matter for most people since they will be limited by the FCLK anyway, but quad rank setups might be the one time it makes a difference for daily use.


----------



## TheBrandon

A pump went bad in my AIO and I needed to replace it. Noticed I was running really lean on R23 around 24,500 on 5950X due to throttling. I replaced the AIO (EK Elite 360MM in push pull) and around 29300 in R23. I feel like my system isn't very smooth. There are times I get a "hitch" when gaming that seems out of place It may just be FPS dropping on some more demanding games. I am on 3801 Bios. 


I realize there are some ghetto pics but they are what is accessible now to share. Is there anything I should be looking at in the Bios? I am probably due to rebuild my OS though I feel its extremely clean but with all the Win updates and so on...

I did a bios reset and plugged these values in. I left everything else to default and I forgot to load optimized default before adding these. Is there a defacto setup guide for this? I was thinking about resetting bios again, loading optimized settings and changing these values in the picture. I also wanted to enable Dynamic OC. Is it worth playing around with? This is in a Thermaltake P3 and my memory gets hot from the heat coming off my 3090 so I just plop a 120mm fan on it to blow on my memory but that is the biggest PIA. Anything out of sorts with the bios setting or anything I'm missing?


----------



## CfYz

bastian said:


> I solved it by using an actual TPM 2.0 module rather than the BIOS feature.





FRAUSS 79 said:


> Thanks .
> 
> for now I have not had more stutter, in case I don't solve it I will consider the module


Hi guys, 3903 here on C8DH/3900XT/3200C14DR, I think we just missed the setting in BIOS meh. Yes "Enable Firmware TPM" (new name btw) still forced after disabling and rebooting in 3903, yes BSOD/silent reboot just right after boot W10 still here (update to 3903 right after 3601 where TPM was disabled and all was fine). So the issue with TPM/W10 unlikely fixed...

But! BIOS main menu has item called "Advanced" -> "Trusted Computing" and there is a switch to disable Security Device Support, and now you actually *can* disable TPM! No TPM - no BSODs/silent reboots (probably stutters too) in W10 if you want it. Maybe this "Trusted computing" item was on previous BIOS versions too?


----------



## jonRock1992

It's on the latest official bios (3801?) I have the security device support disabled for win 10.


----------



## defcoms

I updated to the beta bios 3902 and only issue im having is with my rgb. The Rgb resets it color after every shutdown to rainbow. In armory crate I have tried with shutdown synch on and off and tried every motherboard bios option. Anyone have any similar issues?


----------



## SpeedyIV

defcoms said:


> I updated to the beta bios 3902 and only issue im having is with my rgb. The Rgb resets it color after every shutdown to rainbow. In armory crate I have tried with shutdown synch on and off and tried every motherboard bios option. Anyone have any similar issues?


Open RGB. I refuse to install Asus Aura or Armoury Crate. They both have caused way too many problems for me in the past. I switched to Open RGB and it controls the LEDs on my Dark Hero and my G.Skill Trident-Z RGB Ram. When set to load with Windows, it sometimes does not detect one of the DIMMs. I found that adding a 5-second delay to the start-up eliminates this issue. Aura and Armoury Crate are poorly coded and very bloated for what they do. I have never understood how a company like Asus can churn out cutting edge mobo's but can't see to write a piece of software to control a few LEDs.


----------



## defcoms

I will give it a try thanks.


----------



## Nuke87654

Hello, I'm new to overclocking and want to give it a try. I mostly want to overclock the CPU and RAM, but the GPU isn't out of the options if available. I do have the following:

CPU: Ryzen R7 5800 X at default settings, made sure of that with CMOS clearing after trying it with AI suite.
CPU Cooler: Pro Siphon Elite
MOBO: Asus Crosshair VIII Dark Hero X570 
Case: Corsair Obsidian 1000D
GPU: Zotac 1080 TI AMP Extreme
RAM: Crucial 32 GB (2X16GB) DDR4 3600 MHz, 16-18-18-38 Timings.
PSU: Corsair HXi 1200 Watt.
Cooling: a bunch of Noctua F12 Industrial PPC-3000 fans (ten 120 mm and three 140 mm) and thermal paste on CPU.


----------



## Korennya

SpeedyIV said:


> Open RGB. I refuse to install Asus Aura or Armoury Crate. They both have caused way too many problems for me in the past. I switched to Open RGB and it controls the LEDs on my Dark Hero and my G.Skill Trident-Z RGB Ram. When set to load with Windows, it sometimes does not detect one of the DIMMs. I found that adding a 5-second delay to the start-up eliminates this issue. Aura and Armoury Crate are poorly coded and very bloated for what they do. I have never understood how a company like Asus can churn out cutting edge mobo's but can't see to write a piece of software to control a few LEDs.


How does Open RGB handle the components during sleep/shutdown cycles? I really hate the way it's handled via asus software/bios right now. For my dark, when I shut down the built in LED's (ROG/dragon eye thing) will twinkle. The ram gets stuck in the last state it was in and the components plugged into the headers turn off. IT's a **** show mess. If the ram turned off i'd be happy. I use the starry night setting in crate and with the ram being paused in its squence and static it's annoying as hell.


----------



## exiiXcherry

In the BIOS is a so called Stealth mode when shutdown/sleep. Search it. This will turn all LEDs off. But im not 100% sure since I turned the leds off completely.


----------



## Luggage

Nuke87654 said:


> Hello, I'm new to overclocking and want to give it a try. I mostly want to overclock the CPU and RAM, but the GPU isn't out of the options if available. I do have the following:
> 
> CPU: Ryzen R7 5800 X at default settings, made sure of that with CMOS clearing after trying it with AI suite.
> CPU Cooler: Pro Siphon Elite
> MOBO: Asus Crosshair VIII Dark Hero X570
> Case: Corsair Obsidian 1000D
> GPU: Zotac 1080 TI AMP Extreme
> RAM: Crucial 32 GB (2X16GB) DDR4 3600 MHz, 16-18-18-38 Timings.
> PSU: Corsair HXi 1200 Watt.
> Cooling: a bunch of Noctua F12 Industrial PPC-3000 fans (ten 120 mm and three 140 mm) and thermal paste on CPU.


Start here for CPU Clav's method for Zen 3 OC


----------



## exiiXcherry

New Bios was released





Gaming Mainboard ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ASUS


AMD X570 ATX Gaming-Mainboard mit PCIe 4.0, 16 Leistungsstufen✓OptiMem III✓Onboard Wi-Fi 6 (802.11ax)✓2,5-Gbit-Ethernet✓USB 3.2✓SATA✓M.2 und Aura-Sync-RGB-Beleuchtung ► Jetzt kaufen!



rog.asus.com


----------



## SpeedyIV

exiiXcherry said:


> New Bios was released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming Mainboard ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ASUS
> 
> 
> AMD X570 ATX Gaming-Mainboard mit PCIe 4.0, 16 Leistungsstufen✓OptiMem III✓Onboard Wi-Fi 6 (802.11ax)✓2,5-Gbit-Ethernet✓USB 3.2✓SATA✓M.2 und Aura-Sync-RGB-Beleuchtung ► Jetzt kaufen!
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com


Hmmm. I wonder if this is the same as beta bios 3903 that safedisk released here? The Asus US support site still has bios 3801 listed.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

SpeedyIV said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if this is the same as beta bios 3903 that safedisk released here? The Asus US support site still has bios 3801 listed.


Shows 3904 for me. Interested to see what people have to say.


----------



## PowerK

I'm happy with current 3801.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

JohnnyFlash said:


> Shows 3904 for me. Interested to see what people have to say.


same behavior for me as 3903, a tad worse I might say..

if you use <=140A EDC you can get it to boost higher easily as VID (core and effective) can reach 1.5v and that benefits SC performance all too well for me, else if you use anything >140A EDC the performance of MC increases but it tanks the SC, VID (core and effective) stays within 1.42v for me which runs a tad cooler (give or take around 0.8c to 1c difference), furthermore, you can tune down further on your CO..

Memory/IF overclocks stays the same for me..


----------



## Luggage

kairi_zeroblade said:


> same behavior for me as 3903, a tad worse I might say..
> 
> if you use <=140A EDC you can get it to boost higher easily as VID (core and effective) can reach 1.5v and that benefits SC performance all too well for me, else if you use anything >140A EDC the performance of MC increases but it tanks the SC, VID (core and effective) stays within 1.42v for me which runs a tad cooler (give or take around 0.8c to 1c difference), furthermore, you can tune down further on your CO..
> 
> Memory/IF overclocks stays the same for me..


You get around the 140edc vid limit with auto edc and change edc with Ryzen master. At least on MSI.


----------



## Blackfyre

I have the regular Hero, not Dark Hero. Just wanted to ask a question since this is a active thread. Can I downgrade BIOS versions? Currently Version 3801 and I am very happy with performance, *I want to upgrade to the new Version 3904, but if I get worse results, I am wondering if I can go back to 3801?*


----------



## jonRock1992

Blackfyre said:


> I have the regular Hero, not Dark Hero. Just wanted to ask a question since this is a active thread. Can I downgrade BIOS versions? Currently Version 3801 and I am very happy with performance, *I want to upgrade to the new Version 3904, but if I get worse results, I am wondering if I can go back to 3801?*


You can downgrade with the bios flashback feature. I've done it many times on my dark hero.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

kairi_zeroblade said:


> same behavior for me as 3903, a tad worse I might say..
> 
> if you use <=140A EDC you can get it to boost higher easily as VID (core and effective) can reach 1.5v and that benefits SC performance all too well for me, else if you use anything >140A EDC the performance of MC increases but it tanks the SC, VID (core and effective) stays within 1.42v for me which runs a tad cooler (give or take around 0.8c to 1c difference), furthermore, you can tune down further on your CO..
> 
> Memory/IF overclocks stays the same for me..


Any difference in USB behaviour?


----------



## dgoc18

This BIOS 3904 zero issues for my Dark Hero same as 3801.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Luggage said:


> You get around the 140edc vid limit with auto edc and change edc with Ryzen master. At least on MSI.


yeah I heard that, but I don't use RM for tweaking..BIOS still FTW!!



JohnnyFlash said:


> Any difference in USB behaviour?


I really never had issues with USB, I do set the Legacy option in the BIOS disabled as all my USB devices are new..never had USB issues (the random disconnects) since before..


----------



## CyrIng

shamino1978 said:


> I'll use this thread to post up an explanation of the "DOS" OC Feature.
> Short for Dynamic OC Switcher
> 
> So i placed this option in the per ccx menu for the following reason:
> 1) works best if u use OC vid voltage instead of manual override voltage
> 2) Avoids stepping onto the current existing Auto rules for OC.
> Current existing Auto Rule for OC:
> Anytime you set a custom value for the ratio on the main menu and leave VCore auto, the BIOS would set a manual override voltage and raise LLC. This is what layman users are used to so we keep the structure as it is. Not a good combination with DOS though, since we ideally want the proc to remain in VID mode whether in oc or pbo mode switching back and forth.
> But let us examine what happens if you do the afore mentioned anyways.
> The not so ideal way:
> So in light loads, the proc would be PBO'ing like you'd expect, freely changing its freq volt thru SVI VID commands. Then when the current threshold is exceeded, the voltage switches to manual override mode. Then when the load subsides, it takes off the manual volt first, transiting to VID mode, then switches back to PBO freq. This back and forth can incur transient moments whereby freq/volt is not matched.
> 
> Therefore I recommend leaving the outer menu's ratio at auto
> do your DOCP and whatever
> Set your LLC if prefered (i actually like 1 or 2 yet with a higher set voltage)
> Set vrm current capability to 140% if high load OC like 5950X
> and go into per ccx sub menu.
> Key in the OCVID voltage desired such as 1.32v or whatever, CCD0 and 1 ratios, typically 0 does 50mhz higher.
> Enable DOS,
> now there are 3 items customizable for DOS:
> Current Threshold
> Calibrated temp threshold
> Hysteresis
> 
> Current Threshold: Auto value is 45A if only single CCD enabled, else 55A. This is an estimate of when the PBO freq crosses the manual oc freq, typically with water cooling, this value tends to be higher than these. When current is above AND calibrated temp is below temp threshold , OC mode engages. else PBO engages
> You can fine tune this value to find out exactly the PBO/OC Freq crossing point by doing what skatter bencher suggests, run load up incrementally in PBO mode till you see freq dips below your known OC freq and check the current then. Then use that value or slightly lesser as the thresh.
> 
> Calibrated Temp Threshold: Auto Value is 75C which translates to roughly 85C package temp, which imo is a good point to take off the OC and slip back into PBO mode. This allows you to be more aggressive in oc freq such that when temp is starting to limit, you back off to PBO freq. In reality, as the load persists, it will naturally repeat slipping in and out of oc mode as temp drops in PBO and increases in OC mode repeatedly.
> 
> Hysteresis Auto value is 0, is just the counter that the state needs to persist in to warrant a switch, if you increase this value, then you need to persist in the over/below threshold state before the switch occurs.
> 
> So I would start off by maximizing PBO with such as PBO enabled, FMAX Enhancer (if fmax enhancer, then plus offsetting vcore upwards to remove clk stretching -> that is if you are a liberal with voltage like me) and the final touch would be to set DOS up.
> 
> The reason why not much official documentation with this is because I kept it under wraps for fear of it being twisted into something that it is not supposed to be.
> 
> For other boards, the only way I can think of making this to 'possibly' work there may be considered unorthordox, and im not even sure if that's possible.
> 
> -Known glitch-> sometimes when coming back from S3 resume the proc may come back in oc mode and it requires it to cross the thresh and back once to continue 'DOSing'. Still looking into this.


Hello,

I'm working on collecting the various thermal limits and thresholds.
Can you help me to understand the meaning of HTC Hysteresis ?

* Specs say the following


> HTC_HYST_LMT. Reset: 0h. HTC hysteresis limit


* Reading that register field from SMU at 0x059804 is giving the following value of 2:










Using my MATISSE/3950X on ROG C8H, I don't where this register is showing in the BIOS ?


----------



## learner-gr

Hi there!
I have an amateur question.
I have the Asus Crosshair VIII DARK Hero paired with an 3700X. 
Probably in the upcoming days i will get an 5900X or an 5800X.

I was working the system with Crucial Ballistix 16GB (2x8gb) 3600c16 BL2K8G36C16U4WL.
I also bought one kit : TIMETEC DDR4-3600 32GB KIT(2X16GB) 3600c18 and this is the kit i use right now.








TIMETEC DDR4-3600 32GB Kit(2x16GB) UDIMM - Timetecinc.com - Memory of Lifetime and Easy Upgrades


•DDR4 PC4-28800 •3600MHz •CL18 •Dual Ranked • x8 based • Unbuffered • NON-ECC •1.35V




www.timetecinc.com




I also bought one kit Crucial Ballistix 16GB (2x8gb) 3600c16 BL2K8G36C16U4R for good price.

I would like to have a system with 32gb memory but can't choose what to keep. 
The 32gb (2x16gb) 3600c18 timetec or 4x8gb Crucial Ballistic 3600c16 ?
I don't overclock. Only XMP [DOCP for my motherboard]. 

Any thoughts will help. 
Thanks


----------



## PowerK

Updated to 3904 the other day. Running great as usual.


----------



## Luggage

PowerK said:


> Updated to 3904 the other day. Running great as usual.
> 
> View attachment 2539136


Can you check if vid is still locked at <=1.425 with edc >140? And if you can get around it like MSI beta by setting edc to auto in bios and changing it with Ryzen master?


----------



## Requiem4u

dgoc18 said:


> This BIOS 3904 zero issues for my Dark Hero same as 3801.
> View attachment 2537956


SMU 46.72 ??


----------



## CfYz

Requiem4u said:


> SMU 46.72 ??


Bc Ryzen 3000


----------



## CubanB

In your guys experience, is there much advantage to a newer 5900X or 5950X compared to the original launch chips? This is a hard thing to talk about because there's same random/lottery aspect to it. But I have a launch 5900X for a system that I haven't built yet, but the chance to get a newer chip for a good price locally at the moment. Just wondering if anyone has tested this out and what their experiences are with this board and newer chips vs the launch chips?


----------



## jonRock1992

I got my 5800X on launch day, and nearly every single bios update results in a performance regression despite the changelog always saying that it increases system performance.


----------



## learner-gr

Have a happy and blessed new year!!!
I hope you have the best benchmarks on computers and especially in your lives!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

jonRock1992 said:


> I got my 5800X on launch day, and nearly every single bios update results in a performance regression despite the changelog always saying that it increases system performance.


Same and people wouldn't believe me when I also say that..been with the 5800x and 5900x from launch and the bioses from the past has been nerfing the day 1 performance (which has been the showcase from the reviews)..AMD has placed alot safeguards and nerfed the boosting logic..


----------



## JohnnyFlash

jonRock1992 said:


> I got my 5800X on launch day, and nearly every single bios update results in a performance regression despite the changelog always saying that it increases system performance.


They pushed too hard to get the best benchmarks on launch, that was very clear. True stability testing with these chips is a nightmare.

I got my chip in Feb/21 and I have had zero issues with it running a static clock and a preferred core static profile in RM when I need more single threaded performance (pretty much just Cemu). The issues are all in their boost algorithm.


----------



## Luggage

JohnnyFlash said:


> They pushed too hard to get the best benchmarks on launch, that was very clear. True stability testing with these chips is a nightmare.
> 
> I got my chip in Feb/21 and I have had zero issues with it running a static clock and a preferred core static profile in RM when I need more single threaded performance (pretty much just Cemu). The issues are all in their boost algorithm.


Well if it’s the one in your sig that’s a very safe OC no?


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Luggage said:


> Well if it’s the one in your sig that’s a very safe OC no?


Not really, if you fully stress-test the overclock. I can get another 100MHz out of it, but then the load temps are in the 90's.

My personal bar for stability is passing 12 hours of Prime95 small fft and 12 hours of blend with AVX2 enabled. The majority of users going back 20 years run overclocks that aren't that stable in the name of bragging rights. That's why CO is so difficult to test, you need to verify every combination of clock speed and voltage your settings produce are stable. So you get people that will pass core cycler, then get random crashes or WHEAs. That's not even accounting for rounding errors you don't see because the system recovered. Imagine doing a full very slow x265 10bit encode, then playing it back the first time and there is bad b-frame halfway through.

I was going to do a custom loop, but then I did the math on what it would cost for 300MHz more and it just wasn't worth it. You can manually boost only selected cores in ryzen master if you _really_ need the single core performance for something.


----------



## toxick

I want to know if anyone has the same issue. If I activate PBO Fmax Enhamcer when I start Aida64 at Cache & Memory Benchmark the PS shuts down instantly or in a maximum of 10 seconds as if it had the power off.
Error code 00.
If I disable it, there are no problems.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

I don't think FMAX enhancer works "fine/perfect" with Zen 3..its meant for Zen 2 (some of the Forumers says so)..I leave that option Disabled..


----------



## polyh3dron

The consensus I've gathered from all my forum reading is that Fmax actually does nothing.


----------



## Blackfyre

polyh3dron said:


> The consensus I've gathered from all my forum reading is that Fmax actually does nothing.


Worse, it 100% drops performance on Zen 3 CPU's. BIOS manufacturers need to add a note on it that says "_This was designed for Zen 2 architecture and is can have detrimental affects on performance with other processors_", so people stop enabling it.


----------



## dgrdsv

Blackfyre said:


> Worse, it 100% drops performance on Zen 3 CPU's. BIOS manufacturers need to add a note on it that says "_This was designed for Zen 2 architecture and is can have detrimental affects on performance with other processors_", so people stop enabling it.


If you Enable it explicitly. If it's at default Auto setting then it literally does nothing on Zen3 as Auto seem to result in Disabled on them.


----------



## CfYz

New BETA BIOS 4001 available with new AGESA .6:









ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking &amp...


After installing the above mentioned driver I gained about 100p in cb23 Mt (win11), st unchanged. Post 10000?! Which driver ?




www.overclock.net


----------



## JohnnyFlash

CfYz said:


> New BETA BIOS 4001 available with new AGESA .6:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking &amp...
> 
> 
> After installing the above mentioned driver I gained about 100p in cb23 Mt (win11), st unchanged. Post 10000?! Which driver ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock.net


Never in a million years would I install a BIOS that doesn't come directly from the source. Interested to see what the feedback is though.


----------



## frellingfahrbot

JohnnyFlash said:


> Never in a million years would I install a BIOS that doesn't come directly from the source. Interested to see what the feedback is though.


safedisk is literally the source.


----------



## Nizzen

JohnnyFlash said:


> Never in a million years would I install a BIOS that doesn't come directly from the source. Interested to see what the feedback is though.


Shamino and Safedisk is working for Asus.... Safedisk is the "in house overclocker" I think he is making bioses too tougheter with Shamino


----------



## gameinn

Just to make sure. You only have to plug in one 8 pin cpu cable at the top left? I ask because the Corsair Type 4 premium starter set only comes with one 8 pin eps cable for CPU. If I do need to plug both the 8 and 4 pin in, I'll have to go with the full set containing 2 eps cables which means another $35 for one cable.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

gameinn said:


> Just to make sure. You only have to plug in one 8 pin cpu cable at the top left? I ask because the Corsair Type 4 premium starter set only comes with one 8 pin eps cable for CPU. If I do need to plug both the 8 and 4 pin in, I'll have to go with the full set containing 2 eps cables which means another $35 for one cable.


yes, just one..


----------



## Shadowsabre

Hello!

I've a question about this motherboard I recently purchased from Asus. It hasn't been taken out of box. I did a visual check and found some possible worrisome items. I did take the plastic tray/cover off so I could take some photos. 

It looks like either a chemical, spray or liquid (possible cleaning solution) made contact with this motherboard. I can also see fingerprints on the board that are in no way mine as I haven't pulled the motherboard out of box nor have I physically touched the motherboard. 

Another part of the board (mounting skrew hole) looks like it has either excess solder or is a manufacturer defect.

I took photos of what Im talking about.
I took closup photos AND photo of entire board with the possible issues circled. 

My question is, should I try using this board or have it exchanged for the same without these possible issues?

Any help, suggestions and or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## ArchStanton

Shadowsabre said:


> I've a question about this motherboard I recently purchased from Asus.


Just be as sure as possible, you purchased this motherboard directly from ASUS? If so, was it advertised as "refurbished" or "recertified"?


----------



## Shadowsabre

ArchStanton said:


> Just be as sure as possible, you purchased this motherboard directly from ASUS? If so, was it advertised as "refurbished" or "recertified"?


Bought it from Asus. Item page said nothing about being refurbished or recertified.
Heres exact link got it from...
*EDIT*
My apologies, THIS is the link. For anyone who checks it out Asus has 2 Crosshair VIII Dark Hero's on that page. One says AVAILABLE, the other says NOTIFY. I obviously selected the AVAILABLE as I saw no difference in the two when I compared them. Anyways, heres the correct link. Again, my apologies for originally sharing wrong link. Also, can anyone compare the two as well to see if I may have overlooked a difference in the two?





AMD｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA


In ASUS 「AMD」 - Motherboards / Components , you could find most appropriate Motherboards / Components based on product features, specification or price. And you also could get product's detail information and comparsion, even add it into the wish list in buy page.




www.asus.com


----------



## ArchStanton

Just my two cents, hopefully others will chime in with theirs shortly, but no way am I accepting the condition of that board after paying full retail price.


----------



## OCmember

Yeah that looks like someone's RMA that Asus deemed ok to be sold retail.


----------



## Shadowsabre

OCmember said:


> Yeah that looks like someone's RMA that Asus deemed ok to be sold retail.


They can do that? I thought once RMA'd they go elsewhere like to giant pallettes that are sold to whomever.


----------



## OCmember

Shadowsabre said:


> They can do that? I thought once RMA'd they go elsewhere like to giant pallettes that are sold to whomever.


I RMA'd my Xtreme cause of a dead bios batter: wasn't accessible, and they sent me a different board, so it's suspicious.


----------



## Shadowsabre

Just noticed this. The 2 model numbsers are different BUT I didn't notice any different specs when compared. 
The model I purchased and received is 90MB1760-MVAAYO
While the other mb thats listed as NOTIFY ME is model 90MB1760-M0AAY0.

Other than the 2 model numbsers being different, I have yet to find whats different about them.


----------



## Shadowsabre

OCmember said:


> Yeah that looks like someone's RMA that Asus deemed ok to be sold retail.


I think you may be right. Especially after I read this.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ASUS/comments/rtoxqd


----------



## JohnnyFlash

They added a cupholder.


----------



## OCmember

Happened to me a long time ago with EVGA and an X58 Classified board, also.


----------



## Shadowsabre

JohnnyFlash said:


> They added a cupholder.


🤣


----------



## Shadowsabre

OCmember said:


> Happened to me a long time ago with EVGA and an X58 Classified board, also.


I actually just got off phone w/Asus. "They" said the reason for model or partnumber change was due to switching to a different manufacturer plus different/new materials for motherboard.


----------



## OCmember

Shadowsabre said:


> I actually just got off phone w/Asus. "They" said the reason for model or partnumber change was due to switching to a different manufacturer plus different/new materials for motherboard.


What did they say about the "used" looking motherboard?


----------



## Shadowsabre

OCmember said:


> What did they say about the "used" looking motherboard?


🤦‍♂️
I cant believe I didn't leave response regarding that. They wanted photos of said damaged board (which I thought was kind of weird) that they asked that. Sent email and they said they would contact me once they receive my email. Im a lil 🔥 now.

*Update*
Just received email from Asus. They said to contact eshop with case number to start exchange process. Now I've gotta play the waiting game cause apparently they are closed today. Im getting tired of email/phone tag but I guess thats the game corporation's like playing nowadays.


----------



## ArchStanton

Shadowsabre said:


> 🤦‍♂️
> I cant believe I didn't leave response regarding that. They wanted photos of said damaged board (which I thought was kind of weird) that they asked that. Sent email and they said they would contact me once they receive my email. Im a lil 🔥 now.
> 
> *Update*
> Just received email from Asus. They said to contact eshop with case number to start exchange process. Now I've gotta play the waiting game cause apparently they are closed today. Im getting tired of email/phone tag but I guess thats the game corporation's like playing nowadays.


Aye. Seems pretty "par for the course" for most industries currently, a lot of hoops to jump through, but at least things seem to be progressing in the desired direction. Hopefully it will be resolved to your satisfaction. Though I'm sure you'd have preferred to have avoided the predicament entirely.


----------



## gameinn

Built my rig a couple days ago. Some questions.

1: Most of the time when I shut the PC off and on again, I get an event viewer log saying the PC didn't shut down correctly but all was fine. Event ID 41. It seems to be related to fast statup (an event log also a second or so later) not successfully working. Is this normal? I will say I remember this on my MSI board so I know it's not just an Asus thing. Why is it on by default? Is there any benefit to it being on? Should I just put it off?

2: Unfortunately I seem to suffer from the fTPM stuttering issue and the reddit thread 5 months ago stated this thread was actively discussing it and that updating BIOS fixed it? Which BIOS should I be looking for?

Thanks


----------



## SpeedyIV

Shadowsabre said:


> Just noticed this. The 2 model numbsers are different BUT I didn't notice any different specs when compared.
> The model I purchased and received is 90MB1760-MVAAYO
> While the other mb thats listed as NOTIFY ME is model 90MB1760-M0AAY0.
> 
> Other than the 2 model numbsers being different, I have yet to find whats different about them.


The difference is the one with the "V" in the part number is made in Viet Nam. The one with the "0" in it is made in China. Most boards that get sent to the US are made in Viet Nam because they don't have to pay a the tariff on Chinese imports. The Z690 Hero boards that have a capacitor in backwards causing some boards to catch on fire all came from Viet Nam. The Dark Hero boards that have a power up issue also came from Viet Nam. There seems to be a pattern developing in Asus boards made in Viet Nam. If I were you, I would do everything I could to try to ensure that the board I got was made in China. My Dark Hero was, and I have never had a power up issue.


----------



## AStaUK

gameinn said:


> 2: Unfortunately I seem to suffer from the fTPM stuttering issue and the reddit thread 5 months ago stated this thread was actively discussing it and that updating BIOS fixed it? Which BIOS should I be looking for?
> 
> Thanks


I would go with the latest stable BIOS 3904, do a CMOS reset and go from there. If you still get stutters and are on Win10 and don’t have a specific use case for the fTPM you can safely disable it, set the BIOS setting to discrete TPM. If on Win11 you can still disable it but may find future updates won’t be available depending on the direction Microsoft go, in this case you can just enable it when or if that happens.


----------



## Shadowsabre

ArchStanton said:


> Aye. Seems pretty "par for the course" for most industries currently, a lot of hoops to jump through, but at least things seem to be progressing in the desired direction. Hopefully it will be resolved to your satisfaction. Though I'm sure you'd have preferred to have avoided the predicament entirely.


Thanks for the affirmation! I appreciate that. Im pretty sure they will resolve it. And yes, definitely not a situation I foresaw. This doesn't help the pc building bug that bit me recently 😅


----------



## Shadowsabre

SpeedyIV said:


> The difference is the one with the "V" in the part number is made in Viet Nam. The one with the "0" in it is made in China. Most boards that get sent to the US are made in Viet Nam because they don't have to pay a the tariff on Chinese imports. The Z690 Hero boards that have a capacitor in backwards causing some boards to catch on fire all came from Viet Nam. The Dark Hero boards that have a power up issue also came from Viet Nam. There seems to be a pattern developing in Asus boards made in Viet Nam. If I were you, I would do everything I could to try to ensure that the board I got was made in China. My Dark Hero was, and I have never had a power up issue.


Very interesting! Thanks for the info!


----------



## gameinn

AStaUK said:


> I would go with the latest stable BIOS 3904, do a CMOS reset and go from there. If you still get stutters and are on Win10 and don’t have a specific use case for the fTPM you can safely disable it, set the BIOS setting to discrete TPM. If on Win11 you can still disable it but may find future updates won’t be available depending on the direction Microsoft go, in this case you can just enable it when or if that happens.


Think it's a bad idea to go for the 1.2.0.6 then? As I recall 3904 is 1.2.0.5? Also I saw your signature. If I did want to go for the dTPM route is there a specific model I should look for?


----------



## blunden

gameinn said:


> Think it's a bad idea to go for the 1.2.0.6 then? As I recall 3904 is 1.2.0.5? Also I saw your signature. If I did want to go for the dTPM route is there a specific model I should look for?


 I don't think it's fixed in any BIOS yet since it appears to affect all manfucaturers and I've seen people claim that the issue remains in AGESA 1.2.0.5 too. I haven't heard anything about 1.2.0.6 yet though. See the link below for more discussion about the issue.






AMD fTPM causing random stuttering.







linustechtips.com





There is also a potential fix linked below that you can try.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows11/comments/seqfap

EDIT: This is supposedly the TPM module you want btw. The normal price for it is in the $15-20 range, but it is regularly scalped for much higher nowadays.









TPM-M R2.0｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


ASUS offers different kinds of motherboard accessories including Thunderbolt™ expansion cards, M.2 add-on cards, and fan extension cards give DIY PC users better choices when it comes to building their perfect workstation or gaming rig.




www.asus.com


----------



## AStaUK

gameinn said:


> Think it's a bad idea to go for the 1.2.0.6 then? As I recall 3904 is 1.2.0.5? Also I saw your signature. If I did want to go for the dTPM route is there a specific model I should look for?


AGEAS 1.2.0.6 is part of BIOS 4001 which as of time of typing is still considered beta, although the term is arbitrary and 4001 could be released as final I would still steer clear of it for now. As @blunden has said the stutter is still present in newer BIOS’s but as with anything like this your mileage may vary. I’ve also seen the fix/workaround @blunden posted, but can’t comment on it as I’ve not had the problem and not needed it.

And yes I installed a dTPM although not because of stuttering, I installed it because I felt it was better to have a dedicated hardware chip to handle security rather than have the CPU handle it. It also has the additional benefit of encryption keys and the like persisting through BIOS updates. Again @blunden linked the one I and others are using.



https://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-tpm-m-r20-trusted-platform-module-141-pin-model-see-info


----------



## gameinn

Thanks @AStaUK

I've updated to 1.2.0.5 for now so will see what happens. I also ordered that from scan since it's not a ridiculous price and will be good to fall back on if this is never fixed.

While I have you here would you be able to go to Windows Security > Device Security and screenshot what it shows you? I'm trying to come up with a fix and I think it's related to this area of Windows.


----------



## LtMatt

AStaUK said:


> AGEAS 1.2.0.6 is part of BIOS 4001 which as of time of typing is still considered beta, although the term is arbitrary and 4001 could be released as final I would still steer clear of it for now. As @blunden has said the stutter is still present in newer BIOS’s but as with anything like this your mileage may vary. I’ve also seen the fix/workaround @blunden posted, but can’t comment on it as I’ve not had the problem and not needed it.
> 
> And yes I installed a dTPM although not because of stuttering, I installed it because I felt it was better to have a dedicated hardware chip to handle security rather than have the CPU handle it. It also has the additional benefit of encryption keys and the like persisting through BIOS updates. Again @blunden linked the one I and others are using.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-tpm-m-r20-trusted-platform-module-141-pin-model-see-info


I just bought that one and it is working well on my Dark Hero board.


----------



## Shadowsabre

Here's a couple last photos of the "new" board I purchased directly from Asus. I ended up taking board out to inspect more. Upon removal of cpu fan mount this is what I found underneath. I cannot believe that they would send a brand new product in this condition. This is a first for me.

































Is this possibly excess cleaning compound they use to clean board before boxing and shipping? 
Regardless of what it is, Im quite shocked they approved this for retail sale.


----------



## gameinn

Another thing I'm not sure on. In regards to Windows 11, there seems to be no drivers for Intel ethernet or audio on the support page?






ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com


----------



## LxT1N

what are the best bios setting for a dark hero i have a 5950x with nzxt aio z63 any help


----------



## zzztopzzz

Shadowsabre said:


> Here's a couple last photos of the "new" board I purchased directly from Asus. I ended up taking board out to inspect more. Upon removal of cpu fan mount this is what I found underneath. I cannot believe that they would send a brand new product in this condition. This is a first for me.
> View attachment 2545844
> 
> View attachment 2545845
> 
> View attachment 2545843
> 
> View attachment 2545846
> 
> 
> Is this possibly excess cleaning compound they use to clean board before boxing and shipping?
> Regardless of what it is, Im quite shocked they approved this for retail sale.


I don't have this board but I've had a lot of experience with the Asus RMA process. What you received was not a "new" board. You got one that was repaired or dusted off in-house. I caught them at it last year and took it to the top. I finally did receive a "new' board and immediately eBayed it - hence my ASRock Taichi x570. I know what you're going through and good luck.


----------



## ArcticZero

Question for dual GPU users on this mobo. I currently run one GPU (3090) on the first slot, and two M.2 drives: primary being PCIe 4.0, and the other 3.0.

Suppose I want to install a second low power GPU just for the additional displays, would it be ideal to put it on the bottom slot so the primary GPU remains at x16, as I assume this slot uses the chipset's PCIe lanes? Or would this hamper my other components significantly by sharing the same bandwidth pool? Or should I use the second slot instead and deal with my primary GPU running at x8?

I know the performance loss of running x8 is minimal at best, but I just want to know what the most optimal config is.


----------



## gameinn

I need some assistance. When building this new PC last week I did my due diligence in making sure everything was proper. The motherboard seemed to be fine. If it was used before the person did a hell of a job putting it back in perfectly. I will say there wasn't a CPU socket cover which alarmed me at first but it seems normal for this board after checking unboxing videos. CPU box also looked fine as did the actual CPU. No signs of wear at all.

However on first boot I got this peculiar message. Only reason I have this is because for a memento I recorded the first boot on. I know this is kinda out of focus but best I could do from the video:


http://imgur.com/X4xT3im


Anyone else get this message on a new board/cpu setup or was my board used by someone else?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

gameinn said:


> Anyone else get this message on a new board/cpu setup or was my board used by someone else?


pretty normal on 1st use/install/power-up..it'll also be there when you switch processors as well..


----------



## Bruizer

Just noticed it looks like the price of this board may be going up again. Certain retailers are listing it for $499. Glad I was able to get mine for the original $400 MSRP.


----------



## OCmember

Yeah seen the same thing at my local Micro Center, $499


----------



## blunden

gameinn said:


> I need some assistance. When building this new PC last week I did my due diligence in making sure everything was proper. The motherboard seemed to be fine. If it was used before the person did a hell of a job putting it back in perfectly. I will say there wasn't a CPU socket cover which alarmed me at first but it seems normal for this board after checking unboxing videos. CPU box also looked fine as did the actual CPU. No signs of wear at all.
> 
> However on first boot I got this peculiar message. Only reason I have this is because for a memento I recorded the first boot on. I know this is kinda out of focus but best I could do from the video:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/X4xT3im
> 
> 
> Anyone else get this message on a new board/cpu setup or was my board used by someone else?


 Sounds like a new motherboard to me.  Unlike LGA sockets that are extremely sensitive, you don't really need socket covers for PGA sockets.

Newer BIOS versions enable fTPM by default in order to have Windows 11 support out of the box. The message you are seeing is the same that you will get if you switch CPU after enabling fTPM. The first time you install a CPU in the motherboard, you will also get a "New CPU detected..." message, and I would assume that message you are seeing as well.


----------



## CubanB

Are all of the USB problems fixed now, in terms of AGESA updates and intermittent disconnects?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

CubanB said:


> Are all of the USB problems fixed now, in terms of AGESA updates and intermittent disconnects?


yes..but TBH, I personally have not encountered any of those issues given I don;t push hard the IF (beyond stability, 0 whea's) if I boot 2000mhz, at some point my USB Gaming mouse just disappears/reconnects same with my USB audio DAC and Keyboard.. (and eventually Event Viewer spews alot of WHEA errors)


----------



## gameinn

Can anyone tell me what audio drivers to get?






[DRIVERS] Realtek Audio (Intel 2xx/3xx/4xx/5xx/6xx/7xx & AMD 3xx/4xx/5xx/6xx)


Hi everyone, - Realtek Audio Drivers (UAD - ASUS ROG SS3) : Drivers : 6.0.9452.1 WHQL Download : Link ASUS ROG SS3 motherboards :



rog.asus.com





(UAD - ASUS ROG SS3 MB) 
(UAD - ASUS ROG SS3-DTS MB)
(UAD - ASUS ROG/TUF/PRIME RTK MB)

I take it one of these.


----------



## rexbinary

gameinn said:


> Can anyone tell me what audio drivers to get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [DRIVERS] Realtek Audio (Intel 2xx/3xx/4xx/5xx/6xx/7xx & AMD 3xx/4xx/5xx/6xx)
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, - Realtek Audio Drivers (UAD - ASUS ROG SS3) : Drivers : 6.0.9452.1 WHQL Download : Link ASUS ROG SS3 motherboards :
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (UAD - ASUS ROG SS3 MB)
> (UAD - ASUS ROG SS3-DTS MB)
> (UAD - ASUS ROG/TUF/PRIME RTK MB)
> 
> I take it one of these.


(UAD - ASUS ROG SS3-DTS MB)


----------



## gameinn

I'm using Asus secure erase on an SN850 and I'm not sure which one to slect?


----------



## AStaUK

The SN850 is optimised to use 4KB block sizes so that’s what I would use.


----------



## gameinn

@AStaUK Thanks. I looked up how to check the sector size my current setup was using and it gave me this.










Am I right in saying if I choose 4 then bytes per sector would read 4 on the above screenshot?


----------



## AStaUK

Correct if you were using 4KB it would show as 4096, if you’re already using 512 then I’d leave it. 4KB will have less overhead and may be fractionally faster but nothing you would notice in day to day usage.

**edit, if you did Secure Erase using the 4KB setting then it maybe the driver is emulating a 512b sector for compatibility, but I’m not sure/or if you can check this.


----------



## gameinn

AStaUK said:


> if you did Secure Erase using the 4KB setting then it maybe the driver is emulating a 512b sector for compatibility, but I’m not sure/or if you can check this.


I was thinking the same. Tbh I don't even know if this matters in the end because when I select a drive for the Windows install, that does its own partition formatting and stuff (e.g. making recovery partitions and system reserved etc).

Kind of easy to check if this is the case. I'll secure erase with 4k and then run that same command above and see if the numbers change.


----------



## AStaUK

Modern Windows is 4K aware and will use a 4KB cluster, a cluster is a group of sectors. So if you’re using 512 sectors there will be 8 sectors to 1 cluster, if you use 4KB sectors you have 1 sector to 1 cluster.

Beyond this point we’re talking low level mechanics about how a drive functions and how it is utilised by the OS, so whilst I know a little about this I’m no expert and can’t talk about the affect of caching and how a NVMe drive controller affects things.

The article below does a good job of explaining some of this, although they are talking HDD’s it still holds up for SSD’s. Read at your own risk it’s not the most interesting topic .

Seagate - Advanced Format.

**any follow up to this might be worth posting in the SSD forum, you may get someone with more knowledge than me respond. And allows the folk her get back to talking about overclocks and memory timings.


----------



## gameinn

Last update. It seems like Windows does actually change stuff if you set a 4k cluster size.










Byter per sector did change indicating that internal mappring from 512 to 4k was actually happening.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

CubanB said:


> Are all of the USB problems fixed now, in terms of AGESA updates and intermittent disconnects?


Set SoC LLC to level 3 and VDDG to 1.0v. That has fixed it for most people on newer BIOS versions.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Offficial page has beta 4002 now.
_
ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 4002 
"1.Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.6b _


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

JohnnyFlash said:


> Offficial page has beta 4002 now.
> 
> _ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 4002
> "1.Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.6b _


Have you tried it?? Feedbacks??

4001 is doing good on one aspect but on another aspect its kinda not delivering as it used to on 3801..


----------



## JohnnyFlash

kairi_zeroblade said:


> Have you tried it?? Feedbacks??
> 
> 4001 is doing good on one aspect but on another aspect its kinda not delivering as it used to on 3801..


No, my system is mission critical for work, so I can't until there's enough feedback.


----------



## Nizzen

JohnnyFlash said:


> No, my system is mission critical for work, so I can't until there's enough feedback.


"If it aint broke, don't fix it" 

Why not Supermicro and Epyc, if it's mission critical for work?


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Nizzen said:


> "If it aint broke, don't fix it"
> 
> Why not Supermicro and Epyc, if it's mission critical for work?


Was going to go threadripper, but they never did a Zen 3 version. The IPC gains are too much to pass on for the price.


----------



## Noxion

With bios 4002 I boot into efi shell and do dmpstore -all -d which clears all settings and then set all my settings again and I’m getting 625 gflops in linpackxtreme instead of 620 and 29990 cinebench r23 instead of 29600 there must be some settings in efi that aren’t cleared. Or maybe it could be attributed to changing CPU/SOC LLC to 1 and global c-states to auto.


----------



## CfYz

Final 4004 (1206b) is up on official support page.


----------



## dgrdsv

^^^
US site: ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA


----------



## JohnnyFlash

CfYz said:


> Final 4004 (1206b) is up on official support page.


Who wants to jump in the pool first?


----------



## CfYz

JohnnyFlash said:


> Who wants to jump in the pool first?


I will a bit later, in few days. But first of all I'm already on 1.2.0.5 since stable 3904 and I'm already in the point of no return (according to community), and what more important I have Matisse so no much help can provide


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Just to follow up on the *USB disconnects*: I have had zero in the last three months, and my bitlocker drive doesn't even re-lock on sleep anymore.

It seems changing LLC on the SoC to level 3 and the VDDG to 1.0v is what did it. I'm on 3801.


----------



## arvinz

Anyone given Bios 4004 a shot? I'm setting up my new rig and updated the bios to 3904 but wondering if I should jump onto 4004 before getting it going. Thoughts?


----------



## Noxion

I’ve been using 4004 since release and I get issues with an xbox one controller connected via usb-c repeating d-pad button presses and also usb audio dropping out occasionally, it plays seamlessly but the speakers will pop.


----------



## zed57

arvinz said:


> Anyone given Bios 4004 a shot? I'm setting up my new rig and updated the bios to 3904 but wondering if I should jump onto 4004 before getting it going. Thoughts?


Just built my rig last weekend, it came out of the box with 3801 - I am tempted to update but have had no issues so far and don't want to tempt fate. These USB glitches being mentioned would be annoying!


----------



## coelacanth

zed57 said:


> Just built my rig last weekend, it came out of the box with 3801 - I am tempted to update but have had no issues so far and don't want to tempt fate. These USB glitches being mentioned would be annoying!


I'm on 3801. Seems each successive update has had some issues, and I haven't had any problems with 3801, so sticking with it for now.


----------



## jonRock1992

Noxion said:


> I’ve been using 4004 since release and I get issues with an xbox one controller connected via usb-c repeating d-pad button presses and also usb audio dropping out occasionally, it plays seamlessly but the speakers will pop.


I had USB audio drop out and crackle with my Oculus Quest 2 using the official link cable. This was with bios 4004. Bios 3601 has been the best bios for me. Also, for some reason, the Discrete TPM option will not save in the BIOS. It will revert to Firmware TPMS upon reset. I don't have a Discrete TPM device installed, so maybe this is intentional.


----------



## OCmember

Was thinking of switching over to the 2.5Gbit Realtek NIC. Any issues ongoing with it, or anything I should know first about it before?


----------



## JohnnyFlash

OCmember said:


> Was thinking of switching over to the 2.5Gbit Realtek NIC. Any issues ongoing with it, or anything I should know first about it before?


I've had no issues with it. It's not a huge deal to try it and see, worst case you move the cable back.


----------



## TwinParadox

Hi guys,

I've a problem I can't figure out how fixing it. My specs are:

2 SSD Samsung 850 Pro as well as 2 HDD Velociraptor both of them in Raid 0 mode and 2 optical units LG and Pioneer.

The problem has come out when I've purchased the Pioneer unit (BDR-S12UHT) connected to any of the 8 SATA port.

Sometimes motherboard and, of course, Windows 11 can't detect Pioneer unit. I've changed both sata and power cables
and done a new clean installation of OS (Windows 11) but the issue is still there. Powering off PC and turning it on allows
drive to be detected again but after some reboots it disappears again.

Maybe it could be to the SATA controller set as RAID inside UEFI BIOS but I can't select any other voice as my hdd/sdd drives
are working in RAID 0 mode.

LG unit (BH16NS55) always works. I've also tried different bios versions (from 3801 up to 4004) as well as different drivers but
I can't fix it yet.

I'm using, for your information, latest AMD Chipset and Raid drivers. Any help would be really appreciated and sorry for my english.


----------



## noxious89123

jonRock1992 said:


> Also, for some reason, the Discrete TPM option will not save in the BIOS. It will revert to Firmware TPMS upon reset. I don't have a Discrete TPM device installed, so maybe this is intentional.


I'm still on 3801 and I've noticed this too. They changed it so that fTPM is on by default because of the launch of Windows 11 requiring it, but I do find it odd that it ignores the user setting and changes it back every single boot.

So long as you have "Security Device Support" set to "Disable" it should leave TPM off entirely.

It's worth noting that having TPM enabled can cause an odd audio glitch, where occasionally the audio will "lag" for a few seconds. Disabling it entirely fixes the issue.


----------



## ArchStanton

noxious89123 said:


> So long as you have "Security Device Support" set to "Disable" it should leave TPM off entirely.


+1 using this "work around"


----------



## OCmember

Updated to 4004. No issues with my custom bios settings.


----------



## iggy097

I can't search through all of these posts - but maybe someone else has had this issue. I'll copy paste what I posted on Reddit
At first I was thinking PSU - then I was thinking GPU as it was locking up during gaming and 3dMark this weekend.

I don't know if any of you remember me posting about my computer locking up - but I have an update for anyone that's interested. Pretty sure my GPU is dying. It was locking up randomly like once a week or so, hard lock where I had to power it off at the PSU.
No rhyme or reason, could be typing here , could be editing, could be gaming. I thought it was the PSU, I have one on the way from EVGA on RMA.
Today while playing Pathfinder, locked up again. Not a huge deal, restarted the computer, and booted it back up, lockup. Every time I played the game.
So - loaded up 3dMark - locked up there too. Sometimes 5 min in, sometimes right before the benchmark started.
Prime 95 - 15 min - no lockups.
Realbench Stress Test - 15 min no lockups.
Superposition Benchmark - No lockups (at least for 5-7 min that I tried it)
Seems to be that I can recreate it now playing a game, or running 3DMark.
I tired DDU and a clean install of drivers - same issue. Tired a different DP port on the GPU - same issue. Removed one stick of ram at a time, same issue.
Can't really test a new gpu - it's a water blocked hard line build.
_update_ system seems stable for now after removing DOCP and setting it to auto
Updated to BIOS 4004 (see ya later Addressable RGB)
_update_ - I ordered new RAM that was on my QVL list for the motherboard, as my current RAM (https://www.crucial.com/memory/ddr4/bl2k32g36c16u4b) was not.
RAM I ordered here - Team T-Force XTREEM ARGB 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model TF10D432G3600HC14CDC01 - Newegg.com

That all being said I've gone through and read a few posts in the ROG forums of Dark Hero's locking up randomly like mine is. Anyone else?


----------



## CfYz

4006 is up on German site - Gaming Mainboard ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ASUS
Still AGESA 1.2.0.6b


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-DARK-HERO-ASUS-4006.ZIP


----------



## learner-gr

.


----------



## noxious89123

CfYz said:


> 4006 is up on German site - Gaming Mainboard ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ASUS
> Still AGESA 1.2.0.6b
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-DARK-HERO-ASUS-4006.ZIP


And on the global site too. ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global

It actually varies from the usual patch notes for once, but barely.


----------



## Prescott-King

Just built a gaming rig with this motherboard and it came with BIOS 3801. So far everything is running very smooth! Running the 5950X CPU with 4 3200MHz 16GB RAM sticks.


----------



## noxious89123

Prescott-King said:


> Just built a gaming rig with this motherboard and it came with BIOS 3801. So far everything is running very smooth! Running the 5950X CPU with 4 3200MHz 16GB RAM sticks.


I'd recommend staying on 3801 for now, unless you like to experiment! 4006 was released very recently, so not seen any feedback yet if it is any good.


----------



## ArchStanton

Prescott-King said:


> Running the 5950X CPU with 4 3200MHz 16GB RAM sticks.


You may find that you can achieve a much higher fclock with 2x16 rather than 4x16. You may need to 64gb for your workflow, just be prepared to accept some trade-offs with memory speeds/latencies if so.

Edit: and +1 for 3801, it is the newest bios that doesn't limit VID to 1.425 if EDC is set above 140 .


----------



## noxious89123

delete


----------



## Prescott-King

ArchStanton said:


> You may find that you can achieve a much higher fclock with 2x16 rather than 4x16. You may need to 64gb for your workflow, just be prepared to accept some trade-offs with memory speeds/latencies if so.
> 
> Edit: and +1 for 3801, it is the newest bios that doesn't limit VID to 1.425 if EDC is set above 140 .


Right now I am running these specs with 4 16GB sticks of 3200MHz RAM with the RAM overclocked to 3800MHz.....


----------



## Prescott-King

Here is a pic of the build...


----------



## noxious89123

Prescott-King said:


> Here is a pic of the build...


Might want to flip some of those fans, you've got no intake. (Unless you leave the side panel off?)


----------



## gameinn

New chipset drivers: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-ryzen-chipset-4-03-03-431

Way newer than what the dark hero site shows.


----------



## OCmember

In light of the recent Spectre/Meltdown variant vulnerability I wonder if the new chipset drivers are to help mitigate the problem.


----------



## tonynca

gameinn said:


> New chipset drivers: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-ryzen-chipset-4-03-03-431
> 
> Way newer than what the dark hero site shows.


I'm scared to update... AMD's software is never good news.


----------



## gameinn

What do these memory presets actually do? Like is it all timings get populated or what?










Does anybody know what the difference between "Load 3600MHz 1.45v 2x16GB B-Die" and "Load Daily 3600MHz 1.45v 2x16GB B-Die" is?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

gameinn said:


> What do these memory presets actually do? Like is it all timings get populated or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what the difference between "Load 3600MHz 1.45v 2x16GB B-Die" and "Load Daily 3600MHz 1.45v 2x16GB B-Die" is?


"Load" only are extreme/unstable/quickie presets (not intended to be used for a 24/7 system) while "Load Daily" are mildly tweaked settings that are probably tested by ROG Labs to be safe to use on a daily basis..


----------



## blodflekk

Has anyone tried 4006? I have it on and have had some issues that I don't know if they are the fault of the bios or or my board. PBO limits are being read as stock by hwinfo even when set in tweaker and AMD overclocking. Also have a 100mhz delta between core clock and effective clock.


----------



## Prescott-King

Honestly I’m scared to upgrade the BIOS. Seems like the version my board came with is rock steady.


----------



## noxious89123

gameinn said:


> What do these memory presets actually do? Like is it all timings get populated or what?
> Does anybody know what the difference between "Load 3600MHz 1.45v 2x16GB B-Die" and "Load Daily 3600MHz 1.45v 2x16GB B-Die" is?





kairi_zeroblade said:


> "Load" only are extreme/unstable/quickie presets (not intended to be used for a 24/7 system) while "Load Daily" are mildly tweaked settings that are probably tested by ROG Labs to be safe to use on a daily basis..


I've tried most of the presets, and nearly all of them refuse to even POST, and those that can get in to Windows pretty much immediately crash or create hundreds of thousands of WHEA errors.

With that said, I'm using 2x16GB DR Samsung B-Die modules rated for 3200CL14. Perhaps the settings would be much happier with SR modules.

Now I think about it, they may have been failing for me simply by setting tRCDRD too low; I can go very low with most timings, but not tRCDRD. Pretty much anything below 16 is quite difficult to get stable.



blodflekk said:


> Has anyone tried 4006? I have it on and have had some issues that I don't know if they are the fault of the bios or or my board. PBO limits are being read as stock by hwinfo even when set in tweaker and AMD overclocking. Also have a 100mhz delta between core clock and effective clock.


I haven't tried 4006 yet. Are you setting PBO limits in Asus Extreme Tweaker *and* in the AMD Overclocking menu? You should only change settings in one or the other, not both! In my experience changing the settings in AMD Overclocking seems to yield better results, although Extreme Tweaker exposes some capabilities that AMD Overclocking doesn't. eg. Setting boost clock override above +200MHz. Not that that is useful in any way...


----------



## gameinn

Ok so the daily preset was some 3600C15 config. The non daily was this:










Which gave the following aida score:


----------



## blodflekk

noxious89123 said:


> I haven't tried 4006 yet. Are you setting PBO limits in Asus Extreme Tweaker *and* in the AMD Overclocking menu? You should only change settings in one or the other, not both! In my experience changing the settings in AMD Overclocking seems to yield better results, although Extreme Tweaker exposes some capabilities that AMD Overclocking doesn't. eg. Setting boost clock override above +200MHz. Not that that is useful in any way...


I have tried setting just tweaker, just amd oc and both. I have just applied for RMA, I think my board or bios is borked. I rolled back to 3801 and same issue still.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

noxious89123 said:


> I've tried most of the presets, and nearly all of them refuse to even POST, and those that can get in to Windows pretty much immediately crash or create hundreds of thousands of WHEA errors.
> 
> With that said, I'm using 2x16GB DR Samsung B-Die modules rated for 3200CL14. Perhaps the settings would be much happier with SR modules.
> 
> Now I think about it, they may have been failing for me simply by setting tRCDRD too low; I can go very low with most timings, but not tRCDRD. Pretty much anything below 16 is quite difficult to get stable.


Mine actually boots, just not upto my expected performance, so you may find those profiles serve as a "baseline", I too use a DR Samsung B-Die kit.

I still find manual tweaking beneficial (a bit) for most of the settings.


----------



## rush158

blodflekk said:


> Has anyone tried 4006? I have it on and have had some issues that I don't know if they are the fault of the bios or or my board. PBO limits are being read as stock by hwinfo even when set in tweaker and AMD overclocking. Also have a 100mhz delta between core clock and effective clock.


I'm still using 4004 and have no issues yet but 4004 does seem to have been removed.


Ryzen 95950
64Gb Dominator RAM 3600
RTX 3090 TUF Gaming


----------



## noxious89123

gameinn said:


> Ok so the daily preset was some 3600C15 config. The non daily was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave the following aida score:


Ah, that makes sense why I couldn't boot them. I struggled to get stable at tRCDRD 16, so anything that changes that lower is a total no go for me.

I can easily get every other setting super tight though.


----------



## blodflekk

Turns out it wasn't bios version giving me trouble. board is borked. I'm RMA'ing it


----------



## intraz

Hi all,

I am not an OC guy but this is the only forum I found that seems to have an ongoing discussion on the status of the latest bios versions.
I installed 4006 today (not knowing all the behind the scenes info I read here now). Coming from 3904.
I started running into issues in Windows so I reverted the bios to default optimized settings and still got them but at least now the OS is stable.
On Windows load in this state Event Viewer and HWiNFO64 had serious issues working (long load times up to crashing).
Some time later (and still on the same session without rebooting) both started behaving perfectly fine.
Wanted to share the related crash info here both for general knowledge and for the chance that anyone might have input on it.

1. Relevant errors from Event Viewer in chronological order:


Code:


The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested.
The BIOS might be trying to access the EC without synchronizing with the operating system.
This data will be ignored.
No further action is necessary; however, you should check with your computer manufacturer for an upgraded BIOS.

A corrected hardware error has occurred.
Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Unknown Error Source
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 30

--- crash ---

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.
The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xffffdb8fba802028, 0x00000000fc800800, 0x00000000060c0859).
A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 5a8fe4dd-5972-4411-8aa2-ef687a23c3b9.

A fatal hardware error has occurred.
Component: Memory
Error Source: Machine Check Exception

2. WhoCrashed dump file report:


Code:


On Thu Thu 17 03 2022 15:11:38 your computer crashed or a problem was reported
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\LiveKernelReports\WHEA\WHEA-20220317-1511.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0xA349EF)
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFF988186605020, 0xFC800800, 0x60C0859)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA).
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.

Thanks.


----------



## noxious89123

intraz said:


> A corrected hardware error has occurred. Reported by component: Processor Core Error Source: Unknown Error Source Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error Processor APIC ID: 30 --- crash --- The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xffffdb8fba802028, 0x00000000fc800800, 0x00000000060c0859). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 5a8fe4dd-5972-4411-8aa2-ef687a23c3b9. A fatal hardware error has occurred. Component: Memory Error Source: Machine Check Exception


You never actually mentioned if you have an overclock set. If you do, then this is just an unstable OC.

If you're running at stock settings / within AMD spec (not to be confused with "AUTO") then you might have an issue somewhere else.

The WHEA error is also a strong indicator of an unstable overclock.

Could you share what your BIOS settings are? You can save a .txt file with a list of all BIOS settings from within the BIOS. You'll need a FAT formatted USB stick though.


----------



## intraz

noxious89123 said:


> You never actually mentioned if you have an overclock set. If you do, then this is just an unstable OC.
> 
> If you're running at stock settings / within AMD spec (not to be confused with "AUTO") then you might have an issue somewhere else.
> 
> The WHEA error is also a strong indicator of an unstable overclock.
> 
> Could you share what your BIOS settings are? You can save a .txt file with a list of all BIOS settings from within the BIOS. You'll need a FAT formatted USB stick though.


thanks for the reply.

my timeline is:
1. had ver 3904 + pbo + docp but no lower level oc (but some other custom settings) >>> worked fine all the time
2. flashed ver 4006 today and since it deleted all configs and profiles i re-configured similar to above >>> windows was very unstable
3. got back into bios settings and used "load optimized defaults" >>> windows is more stable now but still had some issues (especially for a while after boot).

will post my bios settings a bit later (though i am on untouched "load optimized defaults" currently).
again the config i used was either defaults or very similar to what i had on 3904 with no sort of advanced mem or cpu OC.


----------



## noxious89123

Sometimes even just setting DOCP will be unstable; it's still an overclock after all. Remember, even if it's within spec for your RAM kit, depending on what speed you've set it to, it's very likely that you're outside of the spec for the Integrated Memory Controller (IMC) on the CPU. The maximum "supported" RAM speed specified by AMD for Ryzen 5000 is 3200MHz, with the Infinity Fabric (Fclk) at 1600MHz.

It's generally very easy to exceed those speeds, and by a significant amount, but anything beyond them _is _overclocking. Even PBO is overclocking.

Did you reset CMOS after updating the BIOS? Could be worth a shot to try that, and then reinput your BIOS settings again (not loaded from a profile, as sometimes that can do funky stuff that it shouldn't).

Otherwise I'm running a bit thin on idea. I'll have a good look over your BIOS settings when you post them. The .txt saved from BIOS is a great way to do this, as I can put it side by side with my own settings and pretty quickly spot anything that looks out of whack.

I'll probably only be online for another hour, maybe two and then I'll check back tomorrow


----------



## intraz

noxious89123 said:


> Sometimes even just setting DOCP will be unstable; it's still an overclock after all. Remember, even if it's within spec for your RAM kit, depending on what speed you've set it to, it's very likely that you're outside of the spec for the Integrated Memory Controller (IMC) on the CPU. The maximum "supported" RAM speed specified by AMD for Ryzen 5000 is 3200MHz, with the Infinity Fabric (Fclk) at 1600MHz.
> 
> It's generally very easy to exceed those speeds, and by a significant amount, but anything beyond them _is _overclocking. Even PBO is overclocking.
> 
> Did you reset CMOS after updating the BIOS? Could be worth a shot to try that, and then reinput your BIOS settings again (not loaded from a profile, as sometimes that can do funky stuff that it shouldn't).
> 
> Otherwise I'm running a bit thin on idea. I'll have a good look over your BIOS settings when you post them. The .txt saved from BIOS is a great way to do this, as I can put it side by side with my own settings and pretty quickly spot anything that looks out of whack.
> 
> I'll probably only be online for another hour, maybe two and then I'll check back tomorrow


thanks a lot mate. really appreciated. will post soon.
regarding docp: i get what you are saying but again worked perfectly well on the previous version so i thought the issue was the new version and some sudden hw issue.


----------



## noxious89123

No worries 

Yeah, if something worked on an earlier version then generally you should be able to get similar settings / speeds working. Sometimes they change things and performance regresses and things need to be tweaked to get it stable again.

Failing all else, you could flash back to 3904. I'm still on 3801 as it has proven to be one of the better releases. Most of the version that came after have had minor issues.


----------



## intraz

noxious89123 said:


> No worries
> 
> Yeah, if something worked on an earlier version then generally you should be able to get similar settings / speeds working. Sometimes they change things and performance regresses and things need to be tweaked to get it stable again.
> 
> Failing all else, you could flash back to 3904. I'm still on 3801 as it has proven to be one of the better releases. Most of the version that came after have had minor issues.


rolling back to 3904 seems like my current fallback.
thanks again and see attached bios settings.


----------



## noxious89123

Could you let me know the full spec of your machine?

I see your RAM is at 3600 14-14-14-14-34 which is reasonably fast, depending on how many sticks you're using, what ICs are on there etc.

Are you on Windows 11 or actively using TPM? If not I'd recommend turning off the fTPM as it is known to cause some issues. The way to do this is change "Security Device Support [Enable]" to Disabled.

Do you have a _current_ BIOS file? the one you attached appears to be from August 2021 and BIOS 3601, which doesn't help much with your current issues.


----------



## intraz

noxious89123 said:


> Could you let me know the full spec of your machine?
> 
> I see your RAM is at 3600 14-14-14-14-34 which is reasonably fast, depending on how many sticks you're using, what ICs are on there etc.
> 
> Are you on Windows 11 or actively using TPM? If not I'd recommend turning off the fTPM as it is known to cause some issues. The way to do this is change "Security Device Support [Enable]" to Disabled.
> 
> Do you have a _current_ BIOS file? the one you attached appears to be from August 2021 and BIOS 3601, which doesn't help much with your current issues.


sorry about that, clicked the wrong config file when uploading.
attached the correct one now.

regarding fTPM: using it. was ok before but will try to disable (heard about the stuttering issue but did not experience it before).

machine spec:
mem: 2 sticks on slots 2 & 4, gskill F4-3600C14D-32GTZNA samsung b-die (not sure what you meant by "what ICs are on there etc". was that it?)
mobo: dark hero
cpu: 5950x (cooled by Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360)
gpu: asus rog 3080 ti
ssd: samsung 980 pro
psu: bequiet Dark Power Pro 12

thanks again

LATE EDIT:
looks like the later config with close to bios defaults is fine. later boots had zero issues.
i guess that the issues in the first boot with it were due to the OS recovering from issues introduced by the actually bad config.
i attached that config here too.
the one close to defaults is: bios_cfg2_setting.txt
the one with issues is: bios_cfg_issues_setting.txt

SIDE NOTE:
It turns out that the BIOS related warning from Event Viewer ("The embedded controller (EC) returned data when none was requested.") has been occuring long before the BIOS version update so it's not related to the issues I had.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

blodflekk said:


> Turns out it wasn't bios version giving me trouble. board is borked. I'm RMA'ing it


how did this happened, I was following your posts, how were you able to deduce this??


----------



## Nizzen

I'm using 3903 bios and have no intention to upgrade anytime soon. My 5950x works great with 3866c14 with about 52-53ns in normal conditions. It has been rock stable since I installed 3903, and I bet there is no performance upgrade on later bioses. Do you guys have another opinion? I haven't tried later bioses


----------



## Bravoroni

Hey guys,

Here are my system specs


CPU: AMD 5950X
GPU: Asus ROG Strix 3090
MB: Asus Dark Hero
RAM: 32GB (4 X 8GB) 3800Mhz G-skill Trident CL 14 ram (Custom tuned)
COOLING: Custom Loop with Tech-N CPU Block &amp;amp; EK GPU Block

Ive been running the same bios since roughly late 2020. When checking the current version of Bios I'm running it is 3101 12/24/2020. Overall 3101 (Although quite outdated, has been rock solid for me during my time with Windows 10, and now Windows 11)

My CPU is totally stock (Not even using PBO) and the only thing overclocked is the RAM (I mostly just adjusted some of the timings to be a bit tighter, and made sure it was stable at a 1900 FCLK, and adjusted the SOC a bit).

I recently updated to Windows 11, and had to enable TPM 2.0 to be able to install it.

Everything seems to be running fine and I've had no issues thus far. The only issue ive had (On both Windows 10 and 11) is a random DX11 crash when playing certain games. This doesnt happen too often and normally a restart fixes it.

However today when checking I noticed that there are quite a few versions of new updates for my MB's bios. The most recent one being in March 2022 (Version 4006 2022/3/10)

What would everyone suggest? Is it generally better to go with the "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" route? Meaning since everything is running fine so far just leave it alone? Or would I be better off upgrading to the latest version since I'm now on Windows 11 and not Windows 10 anymore?

Updating would be a bit of a hassle as I would lose all my RAM profiles (Which took me months to get stable and running the way i want) I suppose I could always screenshot the settings and recreate the profiles after flashing to the new bios. But I'm always worried that new issues might arise with a new bios, which would require me to go through weeks of testing and benchmarking again to make sure my Ram OC is stable. Which is something I really don't want to do. 

TLDR: Should I just leave things alone since everything seems to be running fine, Or would updating my bios enhance my Windows 11 experience / performance in any meaningful way?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## zed57

I have seen mentioned more than a few times how BIOS 3801 has been the most stable for people. I have therefore stayed on 3801 (that's what my Dark Hero came with out of the box) I have to say everything has been really stable for my build (5800X, 2x16GB 3600, RTX2080S) no overclock. However, I am monitoring people's experience with 4006.


----------



## chad4050

I have been on 4006 since it came with board. It's been rock solid for me and a great overclocker ...































Just2 My


----------



## noxious89123

Bravoroni said:


> Updating would be a bit of a hassle as I would lose all my RAM profiles (Which took me months to get stable and running the way i want) I suppose I could always screenshot the settings and recreate the profiles after flashing to the new bios. But I'm always worried that new issues might arise with a new bios, which would require me to go through weeks of testing and benchmarking again to make sure my Ram OC is stable. Which is something I really don't want to do.


You can definitely apply the logic that "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". If you update your BIOS then it would be wise to revalidate your overclock, which can be quite time consuming.

If you were to update it, I would recommend 3801 rather than 4006, simply because 3801 seems to have been widely trouble free for the majority of people. Some of the earlier BIOS had USB drop out issues, although I believe some people still have those issues even with the newer BIOS (although they were supposed to be a fix / improvement).

Regarding saving your BIOS settings, you are correct that your saved profiles wouldn't be useable. However, there is a better way to save them than taking screenshots.

If you go in to "Tool" and then "Asus User Profile" and then go down to "Load/Save Profile from/to USB Drive" there is an option in there to press Ctrl + F2 and save your settings as a .txt file to a FAT formatted USB drive.

What I like to do then, is upload that .txt file to Google Drive, and then open it on my phone. I can then read the .txt file and scroll down it as I reinput all of my settings into the new BIOS. I would strongly recommend revalidating the stability of your overclock, as you may need to make a few tweaks for a RAM OC or Infinity Fabric overclock to be stable, and not doing so could at worst result in corruption of your data and/or operating system.



chad4050 said:


> I have been on 4006 since it came with board. It's been rock solid for me and a great overclocker ...
> Just2 My


Not had your board long then I presume? Given that 4006* only released 10 days ago.* Those of us using 3801 have had _*7 months*_ to decide that it is good.

I believe there is an issue that appeared _*after *_3801 where some of the voltages high a limit that wasn't previously there. As far as I am aware, this "bug" is still present in 4006. I say "bug", because nobody knows if this is deliberate/intentional behaviour, because neither Asus or AMD provide any useful patch notes for the updated versions. "Improve system performance" is pretty much all we get, along with an AGESA version #


----------



## chad4050

This is my second dark hero. Been about 8 days of heavy use on the new one and it's been great.


----------



## noxious89123

chad4050 said:


> This is my second dark hero. Been about 8 days of heavy use on the new one and it's been great.


Personally, I wouldn't make a recommendation (or listen to one) based on only a few days worth of use.

Have you tested with any of the earlier versions? If anything there appears to have been a little performance _regression_ from around 3*6*01 (iirc). So saying 4006 is great when you've had your board less than two weeks and haven't used any other version feels misleading to me.

There's a reason many of us are recommending 3801 and not 4006, and are awaiting further information and testing from those that have used the earlier versions and now _have_ taken the leap onto 4006.

It's not just a question of "does it work" but *more specifically "does it work better than the earlier versions".*


----------



## chad4050

I have 2 identical systems one with 3801 one wi tical systems one with 3801 one with 4006 both have been equal. ..


----------



## chad4050

I'm not saying jump. I'm in the camp of if it's not broke leave it. My only concern would be Win 11.


----------



## Bravoroni

noxious89123 said:


> You can definitely apply the logic that "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". If you update your BIOS then it would be wise to revalidate your overclock, which can be quite time consuming.
> 
> If you were to update it, I would recommend 3801 rather than 4006, simply because 3801 seems to have been widely trouble free for the majority of people. Some of the earlier BIOS had USB drop out issues, although I believe some people still have those issues even with the newer BIOS (although they were supposed to be a fix / improvement).
> 
> Regarding saving your BIOS settings, you are correct that your saved profiles wouldn't be useable. However, there is a better way to save them than taking screenshots.
> 
> If you go in to "Tool" and then "Asus User Profile" and then go down to "Load/Save Profile from/to USB Drive" there is an option in there to press Ctrl + F2 and save your settings as a .txt file to a FAT formatted USB drive.
> 
> What I like to do then, is upload that .txt file to Google Drive, and then open it on my phone. I can then read the .txt file and scroll down it as I reinput all of my settings into the new BIOS. I would strongly recommend revalidating the stability of your overclock, as you may need to make a few tweaks for a RAM OC or Infinity Fabric overclock to be stable, and not doing so could at worst result in corruption of your data and/or operating system.
> 
> 
> 
> Not had your board long then I presume? Given that 4006* only released 10 days ago.* Those of us using 3801 have had _*7 months*_ to decide that it is good.
> 
> I believe there is an issue that appeared _*after *_3801 where some of the voltages high a limit that wasn't previously there. As far as I am aware, this "bug" is still present in 4006. I say "bug", because nobody knows if this is deliberate/intentional behaviour, because neither Asus or AMD provide any useful patch notes for the updated versions. "Improve system performance" is pretty much all we get, along with an AGESA version #



Hi thanks for the reply. Honestly I think i will just leave it. As everything is running fine and i dont want to go through the process of re validating / testing my ram OC again and spending hours with TM5 lol.

I have not had any issues with the current Bios I'm on, and also have not had any USB dropout issues. The only small issue I ever had was DX11 crashes on rare occasions. But as mentioned a restart normally fixes the issue. Which leads me to believe its not related directly to the Bios.

If i were to change my mind and update to 3801 do you think i would see any performance increase VS my current Bios 3101?

Thanks again!


----------



## noxious89123

Bravoroni said:


> If i were to change my mind and update to 3801 do you think i would see any performance increase VS my current Bios 3101?


A performance increase if you were to use the same settings? No.

Although I have not tested 3101, and I haven't got enough _organised _data to _prove_ how performance has changed with different BIOS revisions. It does seem that each newer BIOS version does affect benchmark scores slightly. I think other have reported 3601 as being the highest performing, but it's by a negligible amount. You'd have to read the whole thread to find the information I'm afraid.

However, I believe 3101 was before the release of Curve Optimiser, which is (imo) a very useful feature for undervolting / overclocking the CPUs cores. Curve Optimiser is a feature in the BIOS that allows you to set a per-core voltage offset (the adjustments are made in "steps" from +30 to 0 to -30 and not in actual voltage values), and has proven to be effective for overclocking. Basically, if you set a negative voltage offset, the core runs a little cooler and with a little less power draw, but because of the way PBO works, it then takes advantage of this extra headroom to boost higher.

This is (again, imo) better than setting a "static" overclock as it retains all of the built on dynamic voltage and clock speed control of the CPU, so it will clock down when at idle, use lower voltage for reduced power draw etc etc. To me, it also _feels_ safer as it allows the FIT algorithm to do its thing.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bravoroni

noxious89123 said:


> A performance increase if you were to use the same settings? No.
> 
> Although I have not tested 3101, and I haven't got enough _organised _data to _prove_ how performance has changed with different BIOS revisions. It does seem that each newer BIOS version does affect benchmark scores slightly. I think other have reported 3601 as being the highest performing, but it's by a negligible amount. You'd have to read the whole thread to find the information I'm afraid.
> 
> However, I believe 3101 was before the release of Curve Optimiser, which is (imo) a very useful feature for undervolting / overclocking the CPUs cores. Curve Optimiser is a feature in the BIOS that allows you to set a per-core voltage offset (the adjustments are made in "steps" from +30 to 0 to -30 and not in actual voltage values), and has proven to be effective for overclocking. Basically, if you set a negative voltage offset, the core runs a little cooler and with a little less power draw, but because of the way PBO works, it then takes advantage of this extra headroom to boost higher.
> 
> This is (again, imo) better than setting a "static" overclock as it retains all of the built on dynamic voltage and clock speed control of the CPU, so it will clock down when at idle, use lower voltage for reduced power draw etc etc. To me, it also _feels_ safer as it allows the FIT algorithm to do its thing.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Hey thanks again for the reply,

My current Bios version 3101 does have the curve optimizer feature. I did play around with it a bit and PBO, but ended up just leaving my CPU stock as I was happy with the performance out of the box. 

Thanks again for your feedback!


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Just to follow up on the intermittant *USB disconnects*: I have had *zero* since changing the SOC LLC to level 3 from auto.

It makes sense, because most reports were under cpu load spikes, which would cause droop to the whole socket. I didn't even know there was an LLC setting for the SOC until I saw it while looking for something else. CPU is also at LLC 3, but that had been the case when I was still having issues.


----------



## noxious89123

Personally I've never had any USB issues at all. But then I'm only using a keyboard, mouse and a tiny old low res webcam. I also have a Corsair Commander Pro connected to an internal header, but I can't see that using much bandwidth.

I've seen it suggested that it is high-bandwidth devices that suffer more with issues, which likely explains why I've had zero issues.


----------



## mdelacruzperu

I always update to new BIOS version, because the logic says "newer (with a good testing process, very important) is better", we have the chance to rollback and everything we use changes, included our OS. I run Windows 11 and 5900X with 3080Ti. So, I updated to 4006 and, externally, everything was ok until I decided to check temps, 4006 idle above 50°C, 4004 idle below 40°C (as I write this post, with Chrome opened 42°C, with 4006, 58°C). I rolled back to 4004.
The settings in the BIOS I customize are: RAM, CPU virtualization enabled and PBO curve, undervolt -25 all cores.

What are the differences between last BIOS updates?

4006: Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.6b and Improve system performance for AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D. Improve system compatibility and stability.
4004: Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.5. Improve system performance.
3801: Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.3 Patch C. Improve system performance.

It's very hard to identify the cause of the problem, from our side, but I think 5800X/5800X3D compatibylity and stability and AGESA should need more testing.
By the way, in my own BIOS testings, 4004 works better than 3801 (better temps). I'm not telling you to upgrade, just sharing my experience.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

noxious89123 said:


> Personally I've never had any USB issues at all. But then I'm only using a keyboard, mouse and a tiny old low res webcam. I also have a Corsair Commander Pro connected to an internal header, but I can't see that using much bandwidth.
> 
> I've seen it suggested that it is high-bandwidth devices that suffer more with issues, which likely explains why I've had zero issues.


From everything I've seen, it has to do with the quality of the IO die and the quality of the PSU. 

If you have a bronze IO or a weak PSU, then it doesn't get the power needed to stay stable under load.


----------



## tonynca

Ok, I discovered something new today regarding the USB drop out issues. Recently, I switched over to 140 TDC and 140 EDC to get the 1.5v vcore limit. It turns out with this limit, the USB issues are gone. I think it's because the PPT is not getting saturated. I no longer have USB issues with the red ports. I was using the blue port because the USB drop outs were unbearable. I'm on 4006 bios btw.


----------



## CubanB

Is there a link or resource to find these alternate BIOS versions? I'm looking on here (the link below), and not seeing them.. version 4004 or 3101 for example?






ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Australia


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com


----------



## ArchStanton

CubanB said:


> Is there a link


ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG USA (asus.com)


----------



## mdelacruzperu

Bios 4004 isn't available anymore, but I downloaded it when it was available. I don't how to share it here. If you let me know how to do that I can share it.


----------



## ArchStanton

@CubanB my apologies, in my haste to provide an answer I failed to notice your request was specific to 4004, but @mdelacruzperu has come to the rescue hopefully.


----------



## CubanB

With ASRock boards.. I notice there is usually a Reddit thread or an external site that lists all BIOS versions, BETA, official and unofficial. I'm just wondering if there's such a thing for ASUS BIOS versions. Because sometimes they are removed from the ASUS Support web page.

If you've got a specific BIOS version that you want to share on here specifically.. MEGA is the best hosting site that I've been able to find currently. 50GB of free storage, very fast and one click downloading.


----------



## mdelacruzperu

ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com





Asus ROG has it too. But for some reason they delete this version. I don't know why. Use this link. They only hide the option.



https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VIII-DARK-HERO-ASUS-4004.ZIP


----------



## noxious89123

mdelacruzperu said:


> undervolt -25 all cores.


I am skeptical that this is actually stable. have you run CoreCycler? I'd expect instability at idle with -25 all core. Usually theres atleast one core that won't go anywhere near that low.
EDIT: I'm presuming you mean -25 all core in Curve Optimiser, and not a -25mV vcore offset.


----------



## mdelacruzperu

noxious89123 said:


> I am skeptical that this is actually stable. have you run CoreCycler? I'd expect instability at idle with -25 all core. Usually theres atleast one core that won't go anywhere near that low.
> EDIT: I'm presuming you mean -25 all core in Curve Optimiser, and not a -25mV vcore offset.


Yes, curve optimizer, my CPU is Gold in the lottery. I tested it with Cinebench but my daily use is the real test for me. I use flight sim software to relax, MSFS and P3Dv5.e, I stream, Video editing with Adobe Premiere Pro, before 4004 I had to use -20.


----------



## tonynca

mdelacruzperu said:


> Yes, curve optimizer, my CPU is Gold in the lottery. I tested it with Cinebench but my daily use is the real test for me. I use flight sim software to relax, MSFS and P3Dv5.e, I stream, Video editing with Adobe Premiere Pro, before 4004 I had to use -20.


That's not really a test of stability. Try running CoreCycler for like 24hrs with 720k FFT. You may start throwing error codes. Sometimes, the CPU glitches actually decrease your performance but you're just not aware of it.


----------



## iggy097

I'm about to buy a new 5950x or try and RMA my current one. This instability / lockup issues for the last several months are too much for a work / editing machine. Or switch to Intel (which I really don't want to do) - anyone else having stability issues with their 5950x?


----------



## noxious89123

iggy097 said:


> I'm about to buy a new 5950x or try and RMA my current one. This instability / lockup issues for the last several months are too much for a work / editing machine. Or switch to Intel (which I really don't want to do) - anyone else having stability issues with their 5950x?


Are you unstable / locking up at stock speeds, or are you overclocked, running PB, PBO etc?

Also be aware that DOCP is an overclock, and that PBO is also an overclock. Both run the hardware outside of spec and are not guaranteed to be stable.

Pretty sure our Dark Hero boards come out of the box with PBO set to "Auto", so even if you leave everything exactly as it is out of the box, you're actually running the CPU overclocked.

If you're running your RAM and Infinity Fabric overclocked with any instability, it's actually pretty easy to corrupt your operating system, and the longer you run it like that the higher the chance of something getting corrupted.

Bare in mind that the upper end of the spec for Infinity Fabric / IMC is 1600MHz, and even then you're not guarenteed with with more than two DIMMs. If you're using four dual rank DIMMs, the spec'd IMC speed from AMD is as low as 1333MHz!



> Max Memory Speed
> 2x1R DDR4-3200
> 2x2R DDR4-3200
> 4x1R DDR4-2933
> 4x2R DDR4-2667


----------



## iggy097

noxious89123 said:


> Are you unstable / locking up at stock speeds, or are you overclocked, running PB, PBO etc?
> 
> Also be aware that DOCP is an overclock, and that PBO is also an overclock. Both run the hardware outside of spec and are not guaranteed to be stable.
> 
> Pretty sure our Dark Hero boards come out of the box with PBO set to "Auto", so even if you leave everything exactly as it is out of the box, you're actually running the CPU overclocked.
> 
> If you're running your RAM and Infinity Fabric overclocked with any instability, it's actually pretty easy to corrupt your operating system, and the longer you run it like that the higher the chance of something getting corrupted.
> 
> Bare in mind that the upper end of the spec for Infinity Fabric / IMC is 1600MHz, and even then you're not guarenteed with with more than two DIMMs. If you're using four dual rank DIMMs, the spec'd IMC speed from AMD is as low as 1333MHz!





noxious89123 said:


> Are you unstable / locking up at stock speeds, or are you overclocked, running PB, PBO etc?
> 
> Also be aware that DOCP is an overclock, and that PBO is also an overclock. Both run the hardware outside of spec and are not guaranteed to be stable.
> 
> Pretty sure our Dark Hero boards come out of the box with PBO set to "Auto", so even if you leave everything exactly as it is out of the box, you're actually running the CPU overclocked.
> 
> If you're running your RAM and Infinity Fabric overclocked with any instability, it's actually pretty easy to corrupt your operating system, and the longer you run it like that the higher the chance of something getting corrupted.
> 
> Bare in mind that the upper end of the spec for Infinity Fabric / IMC is 1600MHz, and even then you're not guarenteed with with more than two DIMMs. If you're using four dual rank DIMMs, the spec'd IMC speed from AMD is as low as 1333MHz!


I'm 95% sure I've tested at clock speeds before (which unfortunately are DRAM Frequency 1330.6MHz) and it crashed. It was several months ago so I'm trying it once more before I swap the CPU. It will take some time because the computer is usually stable for almost a week before it will crash. Or sometimes twice a day.
With PBO Set to Auto - it's actually not on - Ryzen Master shows OC Mode Default. When PBO is enabled it shows PBO.


----------



## rexbinary

AMD Chipset Drivers 4.03.03.624 has popped up on ASUS forums.






[DRIVERS] AMD Chipset/RAID (3xx/4xx/5xx/6xx/TRX40) - Page 7


Hi everyone, - AMD Chipset Drivers : Package : 4.11.15.342 WHQL Download : Link - AMD RAID Drivers (Drivers Only) : Drivers - NVMe - 6xx : 9.3.2.158 WHQL



rog.asus.com


----------



## STARWOLF760

very rarely the audio in windows 10 start to cutting out (Spotify, Youtube, etc...), then after 2-3 seconds is back, im windows 10 and using Hyperx Revolver USB Headphones, someone is suffering the same?


----------



## noxious89123

STARWOLF760 said:


> very rarely the audio in windows 10 start to cutting out (Spotify, Youtube, etc...), then after 2-3 seconds is back, im windows 10 and using Hyperx Revolver USB Headphones, someone is suffering the same?


It's caused by TPM.

The problem can be resolved by disabling TPM. (Trusted Platform Module). This setting used to be disabled by default, but newer BIOS version have it enabled by default for compatibility with Windows 11.

Look for "Security Device Support" and set it to [Disable]

*** Be aware that if you use BitLocker or other drive encryption, that switching off TPM could cause you some serious problems, so please check first! ***


----------



## JohnnyFlash

STARWOLF760 said:


> very rarely the audio in windows 10 start to cutting out (Spotify, Youtube, etc...), then after 2-3 seconds is back, im windows 10 and using Hyperx Revolver USB Headphones, someone is suffering the same?


Also check your SoC LLC setting and set it to 3, see if that helps.


----------



## LtMatt

rexbinary said:


> AMD Chipset Drivers 4.03.03.624 has popped up on ASUS forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [DRIVERS] AMD Chipset/RAID (3xx/4xx/5xx/6xx/TRX40) - Page 7
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, - AMD Chipset Drivers : Package : 4.11.15.342 WHQL Download : Link - AMD RAID Drivers (Drivers Only) : Drivers - NVMe - 6xx : 9.3.2.158 WHQL
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com


Looks the same as the latest Chipset driver from AMD as far as I can tell.


----------



## ArchStanton

LtMatt said:


> Looks the same as the latest Chipset driver from AMD as far as I can tell.


I would hazard a guess that AMD is making an effort to get them out prior to 5800ₓ3D going retail. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## izzymariano

Has anyone oc the *f4-3600c14q-64gtzn* quad rank pair with 5900x and dark hero mobo?
I have these but wanted to see a good tuning or oc . Much appreciated .


----------



## ArchStanton

@izzymariano I use the settings below with 5950X and dark hero, but I only used 2 of the 4 sticks. My vDIMM is set at 1.47 with vSOC LLC at 3. All my VRM switching frequencies are set pretty aggressively. These settings are not "perfectly tuned" to my system, but they are quite stable for me (I plagiarized from others posts here on OCN). I am unsure if they will be much use to you if you need all 64GB in the kit.


----------



## noxious89123

izzymariano said:


> Has anyone oc the *f4-3600c14q-64gtzn* quad rank pair with 5900x and dark hero mobo?
> I have these but wanted to see a good tuning or oc . Much appreciated .





ArchStanton said:


> @izzymariano I use the settings below with 5950X and dark hero, but I only used 2 of the 4 sticks. My vDIMM is set at 1.47 with vSOC LLC at 3. All my VRM switching frequencies are set pretty aggressively. These settings are not "perfectly tuned" to my system, but they are quite stable for me (I plagiarized from others posts here on OCN). I am unsure if they will be much use to you if you need all 64GB in the kit.
> 
> View attachment 2554371
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554372


Hey guys, just a heads up but those kits are totally different. I'm pretty sure they're really not comparative *at all.* Especially considering 4x DIMMs vs 2x DIMMs.

F4-3600C14D-16GVKA is Samsung B-Die, but I don't think F4-3600C14Q-64GTZN is, based on the timings. _Actually, I'm really not sure. Saw some comments on r/overclocking that suggest that 3600 14-15-15-35 1.45v is a pretty good B-Die bin, with 3600 14-15-15-35 *1.4v *kits from G.Skill being some of the best._

Edit: Found some info online that suggests that 3600 14-15-15-35 1.4v is only possible with B-Die.

izzymariano, if you install and run Typhoon Burner, it will give you some data that tells us what DRAM ICs are used on your modules. That will give you a strong indication as to what sort of speeds and timings you can expect to achieve.

It is worth noting though that if your DIMMs are Dual Rank modules, that running four modules is pretty much as strenuous on the IMC as it gets. For example, the maximum rated memory speed from AMD is for different Single Rank and Dual Rank configurations is as follows;

2x SR - DDR4-3200
2x DR - DDR4-3200
4x SR - DDR4-2933
4x DR - DDR4-2667

So you can see that 4x DR modules will not be able to go as fast as say 2x DR or 4x SR


----------



## PowerK

ArchStanton said:


> @izzymariano I use the settings below with 5950X and dark hero, but I only used 2 of the 4 sticks. My vDIMM is set at 1.47 with vSOC LLC at 3. All my VRM switching frequencies are set pretty aggressively. These settings are not "perfectly tuned" to my system, but they are quite stable for me (I plagiarized from others posts here on OCN). I am unsure if they will be much use to you if you need all 64GB in the kit.
> 
> View attachment 2554371
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554372


Try 2T with GDM disabled. It should be faster than GDM 1T which really is 2.5T.


----------



## noxious89123

deleted, no longer relevant


----------



## ArchStanton

@noxious89123 I did caution him that I was only using 2 of the 4 dimms up front. However, I am not in a position to know if his kit is truly B-die or not. Thank you for following up on my possibly ill advised post.

Edit:


noxious89123 said:


> I'd also counter by saying just set 1T with GDM disabled, and AddrCmdSetup set to 56. Assuming that you can't manage to just run straight 1T.


I'm still "tip toeing" into trying to understand what does what and improving my understating of how to "tune" RAM. For the present, I have some concerns about the long term effects (with an understood "if any" disclaimer) of the voltages required to run 1T GDM off (I on page 407 of [Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread and slowly working my way forward). I am grateful for the advice though, and again, thank you for pointing out to "izzy" a possibly significant oversite on my part.


----------



## PowerK

noxious89123 said:


> That's news to me.
> 
> I've always seen GDM enabled discussed to be more equivalent to "1.5T", which fits with my own experience.
> 
> I'd also counter by saying just set 1T with GDM disabled, and AddrCmdSetup set to 56. Assuming that you can't manage to just run straight 1T.


Search around this forum. It's been benchmarked many times. Such as this post
As for AddrCmdSetup set to 56, it should introduce enough latency penalty defeating the purpose of running 1T.


----------



## noxious89123

deleted, no longer relevant.


----------



## noxious89123

I've done some testing today to see what difference is there between 1T + AdrrCmdSetup at various settings vs 2T vs GDME and honestly I'm a bit puzzled that the results vary so little. They're basically exactly the same, which is unexpected.

All other BIOS settings remained the same between runs. I am on BIOS 3801. All testing was done in Safe Mode with nothing running in the background. I testing using the memory latency benchmark in AIDA64 Extreme version 6.33.5700. All settings were done under the "Extreme Tweaker" section of the BIOS, not the "AMD Overclocking" section.

1T / AddCmdSetup 54 (10 runs)
55.3ns
55.6ns
55.2ns
55.6ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.7ns
55.7ns
55.3ns
55.3ns


GDME / AddCmdSetup AUTO (20 runs, as I decided 10 wasn't enough)
55.3ns
55.7ns
54.9ns
55.4ns
55.8ns
55.3ns
55.7ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.4ns
55.4ns
55.4ns
55.3ns
55.4ns
55.3ns
55.4ns
55.8ns
55.3ns
55.1ns
55.4ns

2T / AddCmdSetup AUTO (20 runs)
55.2ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.4ns
55.2ns
54.8ns
55.2ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
54.7ns
55.2ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.2ns
55.2ns
55.3ns
55.2ns
55.1ns
55.3ns


1T / AddCmdSetup 53 (20 runs)
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.7ns
55.2ns
55.3ns
54.7ns
55.3ns
55.2ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.2ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.4ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.3ns


1T / AddCmdSetup 56 (20 runs)
55.4ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.4ns
55.7ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.5ns
55.3ns
55.0ns
55.3ns
55.2ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.2ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.3ns


1T / AddCmdSetup AUTO (7 runs only. This is very unstable for me when running Fclk1900/Mclk3800, however all testing was at 1866/3733 as I've had a problem with a once-weekly WHEA error when at 1900/3800)
55.3ns
55.7ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.3ns
55.2ns

Any thoughts would be appreciated. Is the AIDA64 test just not sensitive or long enough to highlight the differences? Are my BIOS settings not applying correctly?


----------



## PowerK

noxious89123 said:


> I appreciate that you intend to be informative and helpful, however _*this*_ is not very helpful. When many of the threads run into the 100s of pages (the post you linked to is in a thread that literally almost has a thousand pages), it's very difficult to find specific information. If I had seen or was able to find such information, we wouldn't be having this conversation.
> 
> 
> That is very interesting, thank you! I will have to make some adjustments and do further testing.
> 
> 
> I was aware of this, however my attitude towards using it, is that it's easier way to just get 1T to even boot, and from there you can then tweak AddrCmdSetup to a lower value.
> 
> I believe 1T + AddrCmdSetup 56 is equivalent to 2T, no? So would 1T + AddrCmdSetup 52 for example not be faster than 2T? Sure it's not as fast as straight 1T, but if you _can't boot_ 1T it's a better option, surely? I suffered no performance regression from using it this way, although any performance improvement was also marginal.
> 
> From what I've seen online, it looks like most of the people able to run straight 1T are using 2x 8GB SR sticks, whereas I am using 2x 16GB DR sticks.


I'm not sure what you're on about. It's just a simple matter of benchmarking which anyone can easily do it and people in this forum have done it countless times.
Although difference is small, 2T is faster than GDM 1T. Period.
The term GDM 1T is such misleading words. It's in fact close to 2.5T.
Also when you are close to the edge of overclocking limit, GDM 1T is easier to stabilize than 2T.


----------



## Quasars

It's been about 1 month that I am under Bios 4006, and compared to 3801 I saw differences on a MB Crosshair VIII Hero wifi.
On the 4006 I need more Vcore (example for a overclock 4700Mhz on the 3801 I needed a Vcore 1.23175, on the 4006 I need 1.25v. For the PBO + 200 -20 it is stable on the 4006 but in game I have problems with jerks (stuttering ) caused by the boots that I didn't have on the 3801. So I'm going to go back to the 3801 which is more stable and requires less Vcore. For ram memory (4x8 3600 cl16 D-die) I saw no difference between the two bios (OC practically impossible)


----------



## CubanB

On a Crosshair Hero VI and Micron E die.. I've been able to run 4 sticks for 3200 CL16 (64GB) overlocked to CL16 3600Mhz. That board is T-Topography and likes using 4 sticks. The timings are a little on the conservative side, but it's 24/7 rock solid stable under all conditions and I value that. Compared to redlining everything for better fps, but occasional stability issues.

What's this board like for using 4 sticks? Would I only be able to run 3200 CL16? Or is there a chance I could still get 3600 CL16? Is it better if I just prioritize getting 2 X 32GB sticks? Or are 4 sticks still usable for decent performance?


----------



## LxT1N

can someone tell me what are the best setting for my bios im on bios 4006 right now i will downgrade to 3801 i using a ryzen 9 5950x for editing videos with a 3090ti with 

Precision Boost Overdrive [Advanced]
PBO Limits [Disable]
Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
Curve Optimizer [Manual -8 All Core]
Max CPU Boost Clock Override [0MHz]

can someone tell me please which setting need to changed into my bios please thanks


----------



## noxious89123

CubanB said:


> On a Crosshair Hero VI and Micron E die.. I've been able to run 4 sticks for 3200 CL16 (64GB) overlocked to CL16 3600Mhz. That board is T-Topography _T-Topology _and likes using 4 sticks. The timings are a little on the conservative side, but it's 24/7 rock solid stable under all conditions and I value that. Compared to redlining everything for better fps, but occasional stability issues.
> 
> What's this board like for using 4 sticks? Would I only be able to run 3200 CL16? Or is there a chance I could still get 3600 CL16? Is it better if I just prioritize getting 2 X 32GB sticks? Or are 4 sticks still usable for decent performance?


When you say "what's this board like for using 4 sticks?", are you referring to your Crosshair VI or to the Crosshair VIII?

My expectation would be that you'll be more limited by the RAM kit itself, and the IMC on your CPU. Motherboards can have an effect on the maximum possible clock frequency for the memory, but unless you're going for like 4000MHz+++ it shouldn't really be a factor (plus at those speeds, you'll have to run Mclk and Fclk desyncronised which will have a performance penalty).

The Crosshair VIII uses daisy chain for the memory traces, which I believe is better for two DIMMs but worse for four.

Buildzoid's YouTube channel _Actually Hardcore Overclocking_ has a lot of really good information regarding specific motherboards and memory overclocking, so worth a look.



LxT1N said:


> can someone tell me what are the best setting for my bios im on bios 4006 right now i will downgrade to 3801 i using a ryzen 9 5950x for editing videos with a 3090ti with
> 
> Precision Boost Overdrive [Advanced]
> PBO Limits [Disable]
> Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar [Auto]
> Curve Optimizer [Manual -8 All Core]
> Max CPU Boost Clock Override [0MHz]
> 
> can someone tell me please which setting need to changed into my bios please thanks


That is a really open ended question!

There's no one set of "correct" or "good" values to punch in. You can try and use other peoples settings, but there's no guarantee they'd work and you'd still have to do a lot of testing. If it's something you're interested in tinkering with, I'd highly recommend spending some time reading all the the existing information and guides that are out there, trying a few things, and then coming back for help with any specific issues or questions you may have.

You mention video editing; do you use this machine for work / is your income reliant upon it working flawlessly? If so, I'd honestly say don't overclock it at all. It is possible to corrupt your data and/or operating system if you get things wrong.


----------



## LxT1N

i dont need overclock i need only the best setting for working i see the cou go very hot thats because i undervolting it now are around 60*c before was around 80*c


----------



## noxious89123

LxT1N said:


> i dont need overclock


FYI, if you've got Precision Boost Overdrive enabled (or in your case, set to advanced) then _*you are running your system overclocked.*_ Using Curve Optimiser is also an overclock.

It's also worth noting that Precision Boost and Precision Boost Overdrive are not the same thing. Precision Boost controls the CPUs boosting behaviour. Precision Boost _Overdrive_ is a built in overclocking feature, and when enabled this voids your warranty.



LxT1N said:


> i need only the best setting for working i see the cou go very hot thats because i undervolting it now are around 60*c before was around 80*c


I'm not really sure what you're asking for? Generally, undervolting on Ryzen 5000 using Curve Optimiser doesn't seem to change the CPU temps much, not in my experience at any rate. All you end up with is the CPU boosting higher but with the same voltage as before, _not_ the CPU boosting to the same speed but with lower voltage.

Either way, I wouldn't worry about the temperature. 80°C is hot, but it's within spec and totally fine. If all you want to achieve is to lower the CPU temperature then I'd ignore literally every single other setting and simply set;

Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [Manual]
Platform Thermal Throttle Limit [85]

Where in this case I've got it set to 85°C, you can just set whatever temperature you want to limit the CPU to, and it'll do all the rest itself. It's far easier to manage the maximum temperature this way, rather than spending lots of time messing with PPT / EDC / TDC to try and dial in a certain max load temp.


----------



## CubanB

noxious89123 said:


> When you say "what's this board like for using 4 sticks?", are you referring to your Crosshair VI or to the Crosshair VIII?
> 
> My expectation would be that you'll be more limited by the RAM kit itself, and the IMC on your CPU. Motherboards can have an effect on the maximum possible clock frequency for the memory, but unless you're going for like 4000MHz+++ it shouldn't really be a factor (plus at those speeds, you'll have to run Mclk and Fclk desyncronised which will have a performance penalty).
> 
> The Crosshair VIII uses daisy chain for the memory traces, which I believe is better for two DIMMs but worse for four.
> 
> Buildzoid's YouTube channel _Actually Hardcore Overclocking_ has a lot of really good information regarding specific motherboards and memory overclocking, so worth a look.


My main question was centered on the fact that this board (the Dark Hero) is better at prioritizing 2 sticks vs 4 sticks (Daisy Chain as you said). But that over time.. the boards traces have been optimized and improved. For example.. X370 vs X470 vs X570 vs X570S. This is a high end board, so I'm hoping that even though.. it might not be as good as T-Topography.. the X570 Dark Hero version of Daisy Chain is better than the X370 version of Daisy Chain. So that if I run 4 sticks, it might not be as fast as 2 sticks on this board.. but the speeds achievable are still pretty good. For example.. 3600 CL16 or 3200 CL16 at 128GB capacity vs 2666 CL16. I guess my question is.. can I run 128GB on this board without the timings and latency being a bottleneck? Because on the CH VI you can. But is it the same on the Dark Hero?


----------



## noxious89123

CubanB said:


> My main question was centered on the fact that this board (the Dark Hero) is better at prioritizing 2 sticks vs 4 sticks (Daisy Chain as you said). But that over time.. the boards traces have been optimized and improved. For example.. X370 vs X470 vs X570 vs X570S. This is a high end board, so I'm hoping that even though.. it might not be as good as T-Topography.. the X570 Dark Hero version of Daisy Chain is better than the X370 version of Daisy Chain. So that if I run 4 sticks, it might not be as fast as 2 sticks on this board.. but the speeds achievable are still pretty good. For example.. 3600 CL16 or 3200 CL16 at 128GB capacity vs 2666 CL16. I guess my question is.. can I run 128GB on this board without the timings and latency being a bottleneck? Because on the CH VI you can. But is it the same on the Dark Hero?


That's a good question! I don't think I've seen anyone on OCN running 128GB, so there may not be any first-hand experience from users here.

My expectation is that it will be better than the X370 boards, simply because most X570 boards were treated as a more "premium" product by the manufacturers, as by this time Ryzen had established itself as a high performance platform and had a good enthusiast following, whereas back on X370 they were still "the underdog" and you can see where the manufacturers weren't putting as much time and effort into their AMD boards back then.


----------



## CubanB

noxious89123 said:


> That's a good question! I don't think I've seen anyone on OCN running 128GB, so there may not be any first-hand experience from users here.
> 
> My expectation is that it will be better than the X370 boards, simply because most X570 boards were treated as a more "premium" product by the manufacturers, as by this time Ryzen had established itself as a high performance platform and had a good enthusiast following, whereas back on X370 they were still "the underdog" and you can see where the manufacturers weren't putting as much time and effort into their AMD boards back then.


I have both the Crosshair Hero IV and Dark Hero, so I buy some sticks and test this, I will report my results back. I expect there to be a performance penalty, but I'm hoping it's a small one rather than a large one. For every day use, browsing, and work.. I'd expect the 128GB could be beneficial.. now, or especially in the future. For gaming and low latency applications.. 64GB with tighter timings would obviously be better. 32GB even better.. but I need at least 64GB as I do a lot of multi tasking. So yeah.. if I ever find the answer to this question, I will report my results.


----------



## grilledcheese

izzymariano said:


> Has anyone oc the *f4-3600c14q-64gtzn* quad rank pair with 5900x and dark hero mobo?
> I have these but wanted to see a good tuning or oc . Much appreciated .


I'm running F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC @ 1867 MHZ 1 -1 w/5950x









It's been stable for me. I haven't tried to tweak many sub timings are anything tho.


----------



## grilledcheese

I've been running bios 4006 for about 2 weeks now. Overall, it's been very stable. Due to issues with settings being changed and system instability after a direct bios upgrade, i saved my settings on bios 3401 which i ran for a long time, as a .CMO file, loaded optimized defaults, and then upgraded the bios.
Later, loading my previous settings from the .CMO file.

I've been running PBO with CO optimized for a long time now.. and had some very tweaked per core settings - many of them were -30, with my best cores being set to -17, -18.

New Ryzen master just came out, and i've done some new tweaking for the last day after turning CO off, i ran it's Curve Optimizer "per core" optimization. It took about 3 hours and eventually told me to set them all to -28.








So i then went to the bios and did an ALL CORE -28. Everything is working well.

During the RyzenMaster optimization, as it was testing them, I saw nearly all the cores individually get up to 4.85ghz.. But in practice, i'm still researching, trying to find out what to set my PPT/TDC/EDC to...
I struggle to ever get cinebench23 all core to over 4.38ghz on PBO. I haven't tried a manual overclock, because i'd still like the single threaded performance for gaming. Cooling is decent - seems like i could push my cpu more than i am.. i never see temps higher than 80C which doing cinebench for a while. anyways... just adding my 2cents for 4006 being stable, so far. For cooling, i have an arctic liquid freezer 2 280 with the higher RPM noctua fans on it. Also using liquid metal on the cpu.

Oh, i forgot to mention.. I've been trying to figure out how to add another 100mhz boost to the clock speeds, but, it looks like the "AMD Overclocking" section has been removed from the bios.


----------



## coelacanth

The Ryzen Master automatic Curve Optimizer introduced instability in my system, so I reset the BIOS, re-input my old settings from scratch, and it's fine now.


----------



## ArchStanton

coelacanth said:


> automatic Curve Optimizer introduced instability in my system


From the 7 or 8 other posters I've seen here on OCN, this seems this is "par for the course". The algorithm is far too aggressive with its negative counts. This may result in great scores for certain benchmarks, but the system is likely to fall flat on its face when placed under a highly dynamic (and high boosting) load(s). 🤷‍♂️😭


----------



## grilledcheese

ArchStanton said:


> From the 7 or 8 other posters I've seen here on OCN, this seems this is "par for the course". The algorithm is far too aggressive with its negative counts. This may result in great scores for certain benchmarks, but the system is likely to fall flat on its face when placed under a highly dynamic (and high boosting) load(s). 🤷‍♂️😭


What benchmarks/stress tests would you recommend? Prime95 for a few hours?


----------



## Luggage

grilledcheese said:


> What benchmarks/stress tests would you recommend? Prime95 for a few hours?











CoreCycler - tool for testing Curve Optimizer settings


Over the last couple of days resp. weeks I've been working with the Curve Optimizer for Ryzen processors a bit more, but I hadn't found a good way to test the settings for stability. CineBench single threaded almost always worked fine, and getting Prime95 stable with load on all cores was also...




www.overclock.net





And y-cruncher stress test. (Not the benchmark)
Occt cycling test.


----------



## ArchStanton

@grilledcheese

Personally, I regard prime95 as a "stress test" tool rather than a "benchmark". To me, the term benchmark implies a piece of software that generates a "score" for comparison or even competition. An example of a "benchmark" that I can use unstable/aggressive CO counts for an inflated score would be CPU-Z. Take those same aggressive counts and try them in something like 3DMark CPU Profile and the system will crash pretty much every time.

Also, as @Luggage provided, CoreCycler is the most common tool I know of for dialing in Curve Optimizer settings, and it makes use of prime95, y-cruncher, etc. It turns these stress tests on/off at user defined intervals in an effort to simulate a dynamic "real world" load. Making use of it makes the process much _quicker._ Making use of it does not make the process _quick._


----------



## noxious89123

grilledcheese said:


> What benchmarks/stress tests would you recommend? Prime95 for a few hours?


I'd like to back up what @Luggage and @ArchStanton have said. Another vote for Core Cycler from me too.

It's the only tool I've used which reliably finds instability in Curve Optimiser settings.


----------



## grilledcheese

noxious89123 said:


> I'd like to back up what @Luggage and @ArchStanton have said. Another vote for Core Cycler from me too.
> 
> It's the only tool I've used which reliably finds instability in Curve Optimiser settings.


Ok, thank you all - 
I just ran Prime95 for an hour without issue (at all core -28).
But I will check out core cycler to see what it says. Will check for whea errors as well.. but usually if i get those, it'll cause a reboot and since going to 4006, i haven't had any.


----------



## ArchStanton

grilledcheese said:


> I just ran Prime95 for an hour without issue (at all core -28).


And that is a valid test of a heavy all core load. Where we can encounter issues is a light/medium load on 1 or two cores only. Under those circumstances, we are likely to see much higher (especially for fleeting moments) boost frequencies. And the curve optimizer counts have a significant impact on the voltages at which the system tries to run these maximum boost frequencies. CoreCycler has an editable config file. To save you the most time, I would suggest testing each core for 4 minutes in Prime95/SSE mode at an FFT range of 720-720. Get that stable (runs overnight with no errors) and you are 90% of the way home IMO. The Corecycler thread has a tremendous amount of information on what other combination of parameters to use to be as close to 100% sure of stability as possible.


----------



## tonynca

grilledcheese said:


> Ok, thank you all -
> I just ran Prime95 for an hour without issue (at all core -28).
> But I will check out core cycler to see what it says. Will check for whea errors as well.. but usually if i get those, it'll cause a reboot and since going to 4006, i haven't had any.


you have no idea buddy. Try CoreCycler with 720k FFT. I guarantee you will fail after the first 2 iterations. -28 on all cores stable is unheard of.


----------



## grilledcheese

tonynca said:


> you have no idea buddy. Try CoreCycler with 720k FFT. I guarantee you will fail after the first 2 iterations. -28 on all cores stable is unheard of.


Ok, just ran 4 iterations of CoreCycler set to SSE, 4 minutes per core and Moderate FFT size. 








I tried 720-720, but, it didn't seem to like that. I'll try 720k-720k next time. But anyways, i dont think i got any errors up until i got this at the end of the 4th iteration, that doesn't quite seem like a core error.. but i could be wrong.









I must be doing something wrong...or maybe something strange is going on with 4006 bios.


----------



## noxious89123

grilledcheese said:


> Ok, thank you all -
> I just ran Prime95 for an hour without issue (at all core -28).
> But I will check out core cycler to see what it says. Will check for whea errors as well.. but usually if i get those, it'll cause a reboot and since going to 4006, i haven't had any.


The problem with running a test like Prime95 in the normal fashion is that it only tests stability under full / heavy load, and setting a very large negative Curve Optimiser offset usually shows instability and very low loads / idle.

So it's very possible that you could set -30 all core and it would run Prime95 flat out for days and be 100% stable, but when you leave the machine idle it could crash.

This is why Core Cycler was made 

EDIT: Whoops, I missed an entire page of replies that already told you this 😅


----------



## tonynca

grilledcheese said:


> Ok, just ran 4 iterations of CoreCycler set to SSE, 4 minutes per core and Moderate FFT size.
> View attachment 2557266
> 
> I tried 720-720, but, it didn't seem to like that. I'll try 720k-720k next time. But anyways, i dont think i got any errors up until i got this at the end of the 4th iteration, that doesn't quite seem like a core error.. but i could be wrong.
> View attachment 2557267
> 
> 
> I must be doing something wrong...or maybe something strange is going on with 4006 bios.


You need to use 720k-720k not 720. That's extremely small FFT. 

There is nothing wrong with 4006 BIOS. There is something wrong with your CO values though. =) You can't blame the BIOS when we're clearly screaming out that your CO values are too low and most likely not stable unless you got a unicorn chip. 

Just run 720k-720k overnight and wake up in the morning to check ALL the cores that failed. Note that down and go into CO and add +3 each core that failed. Do this again the next night. Again, add +3 for all the cores that failed. You do this for about a week or two until you narrow it down to the point where none will fail.

If you start getting restarts while idling after all that, go check Event Viewer. Check for WHEA 18 errors and it should identify the APIC ID of the core that failed while idling. Go and addS +5 to that core to fix idle issues. Note that the APIC ID starts with 0.

APIC ID 2 is not Core 2. It's actually Core 1. It goes like this Core 0 (0,1); Core 1 (2,3); etc. I know... confusing. Here's an example of that WHEA 18 error due to idling.










Good luck!


----------



## ArchStanton

The confusion over 720 vs 720k is my fault. I typed 720-720 because in my head there is an "understood" k, since I believe 4k is the default minimum size. Apologies for the frustration it likely caused you @grilledcheese. I guess I've gotten as bad as the DRAM settings masters that delete the "t" prefix from all of the settings .


----------



## grilledcheese

tonynca said:


> You need to use 720k-720k not 720. That's extremely small FFT.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with 4006 BIOS. There is something wrong with your CO values though. =) You can't blame the BIOS when we're clearly screaming out that your CO values are too low and most likely not stable unless you got a unicorn chip.
> 
> Just run 720k-720k overnight and wake up in the morning to check ALL the cores that failed. Note that down and go into CO and add +3 each core that failed. Do this again the next night. Again, add +3 for all the cores that failed. You do this for about a week or two until you narrow it down to the point where none will fail.
> 
> If you start getting restarts while idling after all that, go check Event Viewer. Check for WHEA 18 errors and it should identify the APIC ID of the core that failed while idling. Go and addS +5 to that core to fix idle issues. Note that the APIC ID starts with 0.
> 
> APIC ID 2 is not Core 2. It's actually Core 1. It goes like this Core 0 (0,1); Core 1 (2,3); etc. I know... confusing. Here's an example of that WHEA 18 error due to idling.
> 
> View attachment 2557313
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Yes, i know all about checking whea.


noxious89123 said:


> The problem with running a test like Prime95 in the normal fashion is that it only tests stability under full / heavy load, and setting a very large negative Curve Optimiser offset usually shows instability and very low loads / idle.
> 
> So it's very possible that you could set -30 all core and it would run Prime95 flat out for days and be 100% stable, but when you leave the machine idle it could crash.
> 
> This is why Core Cycler was made
> 
> EDIT: Whoops, I missed an entire page of replies that already told you this 😅





ArchStanton said:


> The confusion over 720 vs 720k is my fault. I typed 720-720 because in my head there is an "understood" k, since I believe 4k is the default minimum size. Apologies for the frustration it likely caused you @grilledcheese. I guess I've gotten as bad as the DRAM settings masters that delete the "t" prefix from all of the settings .


in the config, setting the FFTSize = 720k-720k generates the following error upon running corecycler:








"4k-720k" gives the same error as well. I'll start reading through the corecycler thread. I could just do "large" FFTSize.. but everyone seems pretty specific about 720k size... @ArchStanton No worries, no frustration caused.
BTW, what PPT/TDC/EDC values should i be using for these stress tests? I mean.. could it be some how affecting the "stability" of my system (in a "Synthetically stable way") having it currently set to 235/220/185 ?


----------



## grilledcheese

grilledcheese said:


> Yes, i know all about checking whea.
> 
> 
> in the config, setting the FFTSize = 720k-720k generates the following error upon running corecycler:
> View attachment 2557321
> 
> "4k-720k" gives the same error as well. I'll start reading through the corecycler thread. I could just do "large" FFTSize.. but everyone seems pretty specific about 720k size... @ArchStanton No worries, no frustration caused.
> BTW, what PPT/TDC/EDC values should i be using for these stress tests? I mean.. could it be some how affecting the "stability" of my system (in a "Synthetically stable way") having it currently set to 235/220/185 ?


Ok.. after looking at the corecycler thread.. it looks like FFTSize = 720-720 (no "k") works fine. Not sure what happened the first time...


----------



## grilledcheese

So far, so good. I'll run it overnight tonight. I cut the middle out of the screenshot to save space.


----------



## grilledcheese

It ran for almost 10 hours without throwing an error.


----------



## ArchStanton

grilledcheese said:


> It ran for almost 10 hours without throwing an error.


Those are really promising results then . Others may have a better suggestion, and if so, I will defer to them, but at this point I would be tempted to try fft size "heavy" at runtime "auto" in all three test modes (SSE/AVX/AVX2). I would consider 2 iterations without an error for each mode as "good enough". If your system handles "important" data, I think more testing would be prudent.

Edit: If it wasn't already apparent, I am both surprised by, and jealous of, your results sir .


----------



## grilledcheese

Thanks @ArchStanton . One of the main reasons to undervolt is to achieve higher boost speeds. But i'm not sure what i am seeing is really that great. Adding a screenshot of the highest clocks recorded during the corecycler last night.









Also, attaching my current bios settings in case you want to have a look to see if there's anything "off" in them. And one more thing, could my running at PPT/TDC/EDC 235/220/185 be affecting the overclock in an "artificially stable" way?. 
The reason i am questioning these results is because i used to have instability on previous bios versions. I used to get WHEA's at idle sometimes at less of an offset than i'm running now. Had this cpu for over a year now...
Thanks!


----------



## ArchStanton

@grilledcheese Somehow I missed the fact that you are under-volting! I don't think the fact that you are under-volting in an attempt to get better boost (presumably on 1 or only a few cores at a time?) is working for you though. I base this on your peak effective single thread frequencies. My CPU will single thread boost (with CoreCycler as the source of the load) a couple cores to 5070MHz effective, a handful to 5050MHZ, and the remainder in the 4850MHz+ range. However, since your CPU isn't trying for those 5000MHZ+ frequencies, your "Olympian" stability seems quite a bit more mortal and attainable .


----------



## covsire

4006 is making me sad. I never had a problem with WHEA errors before but ever since I upgraded to 4006 the day after it came out, I've had 2 random reboots. Running everything at stock with PBO enabled.


----------



## grilledcheese

ArchStanton said:


> @grilledcheese Somehow I missed the fact that you are under-volting! I don't think the fact that you are under-volting in an attempt to get better boost (presumably on 1 or only a few cores at a time?) is working for you though. I base this on your peak effective single thread frequencies. My CPU will single thread boost (with CoreCycler as the source of the load) a couple cores to 5070MHz effective, a handful to 5050MHZ, and the remainder in the 4850MHz+ range. However, since your CPU isn't trying for those 5000MHZ+ frequencies, your "Olympian" stability seems quite a bit more mortal and attainable .


@ArchStanton Well, when i said undervolting I just meant the -28 all core offsets Not undervolting anywhere else that I know of unless the PPT\TDC\EDC effectively also accomplish an undervolt. See, i knew something was off. Should I change the PBO settings back to "Auto" and see what happens ? It doesn't seem that 4006 has a "Motherboard" (limits) setting anymore.


----------



## ArchStanton

@grilledcheese I read through your BIOS settings. Nothing jumped out at me as to why your CPU is currently not boosting very high. While CoreCycler was active were there other programs running concurrently that would have limited the boost by placing a significant load on a core(s)?

From one of your previous pictures it would seem your system knows that it can boost higher if the circumstances allow.









Having never run BIOS 4006 maybe I am just out of touch with how it behaves (the limited core voltage etc). I might suggest making a CoreCycler run with PPT=225, TDC=95, and EDC=140 (if I remember correctly, these are the default or "stock" TDC and EDC limits. We should see our peak single core boost at around stock EDC/TDC. Multicore will suffer, but that is irrelevant in CoreCycler.


----------



## grilledcheese

ArchStanton said:


> @grilledcheese I read through your BIOS settings. Nothing jumped out at me as to why your CPU is currently not boosting very high. While CoreCycler was active were there other programs running concurrently that would have limited the boost by placing a significant load on a core(s)?
> 
> From one of your previous pictures it would seem your system knows that it can boost higher if the circumstances allow.
> View attachment 2557418
> 
> 
> Having never run BIOS 4006 maybe I am just out of touch with how it behaves (the limited core voltage etc). I might suggest making a CoreCycler run with PPT=225, TDC=95, and EDC=140 (if I remember correctly, these are the default or "stock" TDC and EDC limits. We should see our peak single core boost at around stock EDC/TDC. Multicore will suffer, but that is irrelevant in CoreCycler.


No, nothing else was running.. other than.. Corsair ICUE, Razer Central, HWInfo, Asus AI Suite 3 tray icon and discord.. nothing of significance...I'll try changing the PBO limits to what you suggested and see what happens.. when i have a chance. Thanks!


----------



## Luggage

grilledcheese said:


> No, nothing else was running.. other than.. Corsair ICUE, Razer Central, HWInfo, Asus AI Suite 3 tray icon and discord.. nothing of significance...I'll try changing the PBO limits to what you suggested and see what happens.. when i have a chance. Thanks!


Apart from HWinfo64 - that’s a horrible list of bloaty performance killer programs.


----------



## ArchStanton

Luggage said:


> that’s a horrible list of bloaty performance killer programs.


I think you mean "stability enhancers" 🤣. Truly though, the combination of all that is likely to shave 200Mhz or more off his peak ST boost, isn't it? Under those conditions, he probably is stable -28 all core CO count . If he doesn't mind, I guess we shouldn't either 😛. Okay, so his ST CPU-Z bench score will be lower than it should, and he might lose a handful of FPS in some games, but otherwise, if all that stuff in the background isn't causing random crash/freeze, he's probably good to go?


----------



## grilledcheese

ArchStanton said:


> I think you mean "stability enhancers" 🤣. Truly though, the combination of all that is likely to shave 200Mhz or more off his peak ST boost, isn't it? Under those conditions, he probably is stable -28 all core CO count . If he doesn't mind, I guess we shouldn't either 😛. Okay, so his ST CPU-Z bench score will be lower than it should, and he might lose a handful of FPS in some games, but otherwise, if all that stuff in the background isn't causing random crash/freeze, he's probably good to go?


I hate iCue.. and have manually disabled a bunch of it's bloaty services, other than the actual lighting.. not even using my razer mouse.. i'll try a CC run with everything killed off in the background just to see if it makes a difference to the max boost. My thinking was.. as cc is doing single core tests... the other 15 cores should be able to handle the background 1% cpu utilization without adversely affecting the cc core. But will try a few things when i have a chance.
Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## jonRock1992

grilledcheese said:


> @ArchStanton Well, when i said undervolting I just meant the -28 all core offsets Not undervolting anywhere else that I know of unless the PPT\TDC\EDC effectively also accomplish an undervolt. See, i knew something was off. Should I change the PBO settings back to "Auto" and see what happens ? It doesn't seem that 4006 has a "Motherboard" (limits) setting anymore.


If you want to test higher boost frequencies with core cycler, use the Small FFT size and the SSE instruction set. This will make your CPU boost to higher frequencies.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Anybody else having slow USB transfer speeds on this board..I just noticed now that my type-C enclosure advertised as 10Gbps with a MX500 SSD runs only 40MB transfers, weird is, when I use the same enclosure on my TUF A17 laptop the speeds are blistering fast (480MB/second)..its just on my Desktop (with this board) things got wonky.

Edit: hwinfo hardware summary says the drive is usb3.1 but the root hub where its attached is only 2.0? ***..

Edit 2:








Sorry for the blurry pics


----------



## Noxion

Is CSM on in the BIOS? that’s all I can think of.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

Noxion said:


> Is CSM on in the BIOS? that’s all I can think of.


Nope..secure boot is enabled..

How are transfer rates on your side? I just noticed this weird behavior just now..I never bothered before since most of the time I am on my macbook or laptop and 100% of the time there it works..both USB C and Thunderbolt transfers are fast..just today I need to transfer something on PC and it was 45MB/s transfer rates..

For more info, I am on the latest non-beta bios (4006)


----------



## Noxion

So I don’t have a USB-C stick but I had USB-A 3.0 and a USB-C adapter and I transferred a zipped file so it didn’t slow down copying a ton of tiny files and it transferred at around 200MBs. It was also 200MBs with exfat I’m limited to 200MB because it’s the limit of the USB stick.


----------



## blunden

CubanB said:


> My main question was centered on the fact that this board (the Dark Hero) is better at prioritizing 2 sticks vs 4 sticks (Daisy Chain as you said). But that over time.. the boards traces have been optimized and improved. For example.. X370 vs X470 vs X570 vs X570S. This is a high end board, so I'm hoping that even though.. it might not be as good as T-Topography.. the X570 Dark Hero version of Daisy Chain is better than the X370 version of Daisy Chain. So that if I run 4 sticks, it might not be as fast as 2 sticks on this board.. but the speeds achievable are still pretty good. For example.. 3600 CL16 or 3200 CL16 at 128GB capacity vs 2666 CL16. I guess my question is.. can I run 128GB on this board without the timings and latency being a bottleneck? Because on the CH VI you can. But is it the same on the Dark Hero?


 ASUS has done the least to update their memory trace layout. If you want really good trace layouts, you need to look at some of the newer Gigabyte and MSI boards.


----------



## chad4050

I have had good reliability with the two boards I own but as far as features for the price my next purchase will not be a Asus product. I feel like they are building off of fan Loyalty.


----------



## Neoki

After my pains with USB connectivity on my X570 Dark hero and 5950X. And my still existent Gen4 SSD load's causing USB dropouts. I think my next board will hopefully be EVGA again, if they come around quicker on the next Chipset, if not maybe Gigabyte or MSI. Going from EVGA Intel to ASUS AMD felt like a major downgrade in terms of reliable performance for me. I still don't know who's more to blame, the CPU or the Mobo. But considering the weird quirks and odd BIOS adjustments I have to do just to keep my system stable, I assume it's heavily on the Mobo side.


----------



## chad4050

Neoki said:


> After my pains with USB connectivity on my X570 Dark hero and 5950X. And my still existent Gen4 SSD load's causing USB dropouts. I think my next board will hopefully be EVGA again, if they come around quicker on the next Chipset, if not maybe Gigabyte or MSI. Going from EVGA Intel to ASUS AMD felt like a major downgrade in terms of reliable performance for me. I still don't know who's more to blame, the CPU or the Mobo. But considering the weird quirks and odd BIOS adjustments I have to do just to keep my system stable, I assume it's heavily on the Mobo side.


I have to agree the Mobo seems to be the culprit. Evga has been painfully slow on the x570 chipset. I may get on anyways.


----------



## Neoki

chad4050 said:


> I have to agree the Mobo seems to be the culprit. Evga has been painfully slow on the x570 chipset. I may get on anyways.


I wish I was motivated enough to do a teardown of my water cooling system and rebuild into EVGA. But at this point I'm just accepting that every time I install something my headset will disconnect/reconnect. Fortunately the drop outs are mitigated via offloading all my other USB devices onto external powered USB hubs and my corsair commander pro onto an internal powered USB hub.

As long as this gives me 3-4 years I'll be content with the insane money I had to spend on it, I doubt I can get any of that back now. Just frustrating that I finally pulled the trigger to try AMD again and am met with a kneecap at the chipset/motherboard design level.


----------



## chad4050

Neoki said:


> I wish I was motivated enough to do a teardown of my water cooling system and rebuild into EVGA. But at this point I'm just accepting that every time I install something my headset will disconnect/reconnect. Fortunately the drop outs are mitigated via offloading all my other USB devices onto external powered USB hubs and my corsair commander pro onto an internal powered USB hub.
> 
> As long as this gives me 3-4 years I'll be content with the insane money I had to spend on it, I doubt I can get any of that back now. Just frustrating that I finally pulled the trigger to try AMD again and am met with a kneecap at the chipset/motherboard design level.


I'm pretty motivated shopping now lol. I got a full custom loop it's all done .. But this **** is stupid with ASUS


----------



## chad4050

Neoki said:


> I wish I was motivated enough to do a teardown of my water cooling system and rebuild into EVGA. But at this point I'm just accepting that every time I install something my headset will disconnect/reconnect. Fortunately the drop outs are mitigated via offloading all my other USB devices onto external powered USB hubs and my corsair commander pro onto an internal powered USB hub.
> 
> As long as this gives me 3-4 years I'll be content with the insane money I had to spend on it, I doubt I can get any of that back now. Just frustrating that I finally pulled the trigger to try AMD again and am met with a kneecap at the chipset/motherboard design level.


I did same thing went with AMD 5950x Powercolor 6900xt ultimate been pretty satisfied with the performance but the motherboard has been the let down .


----------



## Neoki

chad4050 said:


> I did same thing went with AMD 5950x Powercolor 6900xt ultimate been pretty satisfied with the performance but the motherboard has been the let down .


Yeah I'm running 5950x, This board, and a XFX 6900 XT Zero WB all in a Custom loop in my 7000D with 4 rads. I went a little nuts, and the board is the weakest link by far. Everything else is masterclass.


----------



## Noxion

I’ll add that I’ve found that my USB connected speakers pop when I lock the car with the wireless key fob 🤣 happens pretty consistently.


----------



## jonRock1992

chad4050 said:


> I have had good reliability with the two boards I own but as far as features for the price my next purchase will not be a Asus product. I feel like they are building off of fan Loyalty.





Neoki said:


> After my pains with USB connectivity on my X570 Dark hero and 5950X. And my still existent Gen4 SSD load's causing USB dropouts. I think my next board will hopefully be EVGA again, if they come around quicker on the next Chipset, if not maybe Gigabyte or MSI. Going from EVGA Intel to ASUS AMD felt like a major downgrade in terms of reliable performance for me. I still don't know who's more to blame, the CPU or the Mobo. But considering the weird quirks and odd BIOS adjustments I have to do just to keep my system stable, I assume it's heavily on the Mobo side.


I'm going to be going with a high-end MSI mobo for my next PC. Probably not getting ASUS again. Had a few very annoying issues with my Dark Hero.


----------



## Neoki

jonRock1992 said:


> I'm going to be going with a high-end MSI mobo for my next PC. Probably not getting ASUS again. Had a few very annoying issues with my Dark Hero.


Gives me some solace knowing I'm not alone in my own view of what I think about this board. I got questioned on my stance on my PCPartPicker review of it. Likely just die hard loyal fanboys I guess.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Its pretty well established that X570 has been plagued with USB problems, but I don't know if it's just Asus. THIS article says that the X570 chipset is manufactured by AMD "with some helping ASMedia IP blocks". X470 and X370 were both manufactured by AsMedia. Don't all of the X570 mobo manufacturers buy and use the same X570 chipset? If they do, and the chipset is the problem, then all brands should have USB issues. If it's not the chipset, then what is causing the USB problems on Asus X570 boards? Trace layout? Power rails?

FWIW - I have a 5950X and a TUF 3080OC in a Dark Hero and have not had any USB problems. I don't have any devices that require USB3.2 Gen-1 or 2 but I do have a USB keyboard, wireless mouse dongle, 2 x Corsair Lighting Node Cores, 2 x Aquacomputer Farbwerk360, Octo fan controller, Thermaltake iRGB power supply, and 2 USB2.0-DVI video adapters driving internal stat displays. I have 2 internal USB2.0 hubs - NZXT Gen-3 and Aquacomputer Hubby7. I have not had any problems, maybe because I am not using any high bandwidth devices.

I also have not experienced the power up problem that has been reported by many people on the ROG Forum. People report that their Dark Hero refuses to boot up unless the PSU power switch is turned off and back on. I don't recall seeing anyone post about this on OC.net. The first post in the ROG forum was in July 2021 and new reports are still coming in. There are some reports of other models doing the same thing. The problem is sometimes intermittent, and it took Asus months to figure out the cause, which they have not shared. Hardware repair is required and Asus sends you back a random refurbed board - not a brand new one. The choice given to customers is live with it or go through the pain of exchanging it for a refurb. People are NOT happy. There are also reports of poor soldering on the Dark Hero. It seems that Asus is having quality control problems.


----------



## Blackfyre

SpeedyIV said:


> Its pretty well established that X570 has been plagued with USB problems, but I don't know if it's just Asus. THIS article says that the X570 chipset is manufactured by AMD "with some helping ASMedia IP blocks". X470 and X370 were both manufactured by AsMedia. Don't all of the X570 mobo manufacturers buy and use the same X570 chipset? If they do, and the chipset is the problem, then all brands should have USB issues. If it's not the chipset, then what is causing the USB problems on Asus X570 boards? Trace layout? Power rails?
> 
> FWIW - I have a 5950X and a TUF 3080OC in a Dark Hero and have not had any USB problems. I don't have any devices that require USB3.2 Gen-1 or 2 but I do have a USB keyboard, wireless mouse dongle, 2 x Corsair Lighting Node Cores, 2 x Aquacomputer Farbwerk360, Octo fan controller, Thermaltake iRGB power supply, and 2 USB2.0-DVI video adapters driving internal stat displays. I have 2 internal USB2.0 hubs - NZXT Gen-3 and Aquacomputer Hubby7. I have not had any problems, maybe because I am not using any high bandwidth devices.
> 
> I also have not experienced the power up problem that has been reported by many people on the ROG Forum. People report that their Dark Hero refuses to boot up unless the PSU power switch is turned off and back on. I don't recall seeing anyone post about this on OC.net. The first post in the ROG forum was in July 2021 and new reports are still coming in. There are some reports of other models doing the same thing. The problem is sometimes intermittent, and it took Asus months to figure out the cause, which they have not shared. Hardware repair is required and Asus sends you back a random refurbed board - not a brand new one. The choice given to customers is live with it or go through the pain of exchanging it for a refurb. People are NOT happy. There are also reports of poor soldering on the Dark Hero. It seems that Asus is having quality control problems.


*Out of curiosity what happens with these USB issues?* 

I have the X570 HERO, not DARK HERO. Never had any USB issues. Always have 2 external drives plugged in, a FIIO BTR5 DAC/AMP always plugged in for my headphones, keyboard, wireless mouse dongle, and a USB C connection that I use for my phone transfers sometimes.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Blackfyre said:


> *Out of curiosity what happens with these USB issues?*
> 
> I have the X570 HERO, not DARK HERO. Never had any USB issues. Always have 2 external drives plugged in, a FIIO BTR5 DAC/AMP always plugged in for my headphones, keyboard, wireless mouse dongle, and a USB C connection that I use for my phone transfers sometimes.


I personally have also not had any USB problems but I am sure that others that have will chime in here. There are several posts above complaining about USB problems. The post above from kairi_zeroblade is about low transfer speeds on a 10Gb/s USB-C host carrier for a Crucial MX500SSD drive. Most posts I have seen about X570 USB problems are about dropouts, usually involving audio DACs or VR headsets - things that may actually require USB3.2 Gen1 (5Gb/s) or Gen 2 (10Gb/s) speeds. AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.2 was supposed to fix all of this back in March of 2021 but there have been continued reports of problems.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Anyone tried beta Bios 4201 ( AGESA ComboV2PI 1207) yet? Released by safedisk HERE. Posts are coming in on the ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking & Discussion Thread but I have not seen any posts in this thread about beta Bios 4201.


----------



## Hilderman

Question...Has anyone had any great success with the GSkill TridentZ Royal 4000c14D-16GTRS?
Cause I'm struggling with them. Maybe I'm being lazy and not spending enough time with them, but xmp is not even stable.
I guess I thought I'd plug them in and they'd take me to the moon.

My trusty GSkill TridentZ 3000 c14 from 2016 does better. (screenshot below 3000c14)
No screenshot of the Royal 4000c14 as they're back in the fancy box.
Dark Hero Bios 3801, 5900x

Appreciate any opinions. (Flaming acceptable at the moment).


----------



## ArchStanton

@Hilderman I fear hoping DOCP to "just work" above 3600MT/s is being overly optimistic on the X570 platform, but I am not an expert. However, there are many experts that frequent this thread: [Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread | Overclock.net. I think your kit has the potential for fantastic performance, but I think there will be some foreplay involved before you reach home plate.


----------



## Hilderman

ArchStanton said:


> @Hilderman I fear hoping DOCP to "just work" above 3600MT/s is being overly optimistic on the X570 platform, but I am not an expert. However, there are many experts that frequent this thread: [Official] AMD Ryzen DDR4 24/7 Memory Stability Thread | Overclock.net. I think your kit has the potential for fantastic performance, but I think there will be some foreplay involved before you reach home plate.


Fair enough. I best get out to my frozen garage and get busy. This lazy attitude of mine is the problem.


----------



## grilledcheese

@ArchStanton Hello sir. Just wanted to give you an update per our discussion last week. Turns out, after changing my manual PBO power limits back to "auto", and then also enabling a setting i'd never used before "Core performance boost" and running core cycler, i was able to get higher max speeds. This was also at 720k-720k and still all core -28 CO.








Over the next couple days i used my computer normally, without running core cycler. I DID experience 2 random reboots when not using the system... So, then used Ryzen Master to run some benchmarks, adjusting the PBO limits in OS to find a happy medium between multicore/single core performance and then ended up setting the PBO in the bios to 215/165/140 and have been running with no issues for about 3 days now...

So, that's it for now.. until i feel like doing some more tweaking.. Seems the PBO limits definitely can affect stability of (massively) undervolted cores. Thanks for all the input and recommendations.

Maybe I should do some testing at 2000 memory clock....


----------



## ArchStanton

@grilledcheese I think "core performance boost" is an option that is on by default in most BIOS's and will have a large effect on boost frequencies. When you feel like doing some more tweaking, I'd suggest fft size "Heavy" for 24 hours in all three modes (SSE/AVX/AVX2). Trim CO counts to stop crashing under those constraints and the "idle reboots" will likely disappear (would want PSU set to "typical current idle" as well). Thank you for the follow-up feedback.


----------



## grilledcheese

ArchStanton said:


> @grilledcheese I think "core performance boost" is an option that is on by default in most BIOS's and will have a large effect on boost frequencies. When you feel like doing some more tweaking, I'd suggest fft size "Heavy" for 24 hours in all three modes (SSE/AVX/AVX2). Trim CO counts to stop crashing under those constraints and the "idle reboots" will likely disappear (would want PSU set to "typical current idle" as well). Thank you for the follow-up feedback.


Before, when i was doing the individual CO offsets, i had tweaked the heck out of it based on WHEA errors after reboots. however, for the last 2 random, idle reboots i had while PBO power limits were set to auto, there were no whea events... So for now, i am deciding if i'd rather have the single thread performance of auto pbo setting, or the "happy medium" with the manual PBO limits i have now.

I will do some more tweaking at some point, but running CC for 24hours.. is a bit difficult.. unless you think it's ok to run it while using the computer normally.


----------



## ArchStanton

grilledcheese said:


> CC for 24hours.. is a bit difficult..


Doesn't need to be continuous. Basically, throw it in CC anytime it will not inconvenience you. There are people on this forum that advocate for 12 hours per core per mode (for a 5950X this equates to 576hrs in CC🤦‍♂️ ) ...but if your system is just for gaming rather than business, then I think that level of validation is unwarranted.

Edit: It is however best to not use the system for other purposes while running CC. We need system to hit peak boosts, and it can't do so if many cores are active.

2nd Edit: Temperatures have an effect as well 🤣. So, for bulletproof validation, we'd need to run all these tests over the possible range of temperatures the system might be asked to operate under.


----------



## covsire

New beta bios. Wonder if it would solve my random reboots that began with 4006.

ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 4201 
1. Update AGESA version to ComboV2PI 1207.
2. Improve system stability.


----------



## Requiem4u

covsire said:


> New beta bios. Wonder if it would solve my random reboots that began with 4006.
> 
> ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO BIOS 4201
> 1. Update AGESA version to ComboV2PI 1207.
> 2. Improve system stability.


Updated. Saved bios profiles gone and saved bios settings from usb does not work. Otherwise ok.


----------



## learner-gr

Hi there.
I have an CH8 dark motherboard and i would like to ask if it a good idea to install the Wireless drivers Version 22.100.0.3 2022/01/12 or not if it is better to use the old drivers.
Thanks


----------



## blunden

SpeedyIV said:


> Its pretty well established that X570 has been plagued with USB problems, but I don't know if it's just Asus. THIS article says that the X570 chipset is manufactured by AMD "with some helping ASMedia IP blocks". X470 and X370 were both manufactured by AsMedia. Don't all of the X570 mobo manufacturers buy and use the same X570 chipset? If they do, and the chipset is the problem, then all brands should have USB issues. If it's not the chipset, then what is causing the USB problems on Asus X570 boards? Trace layout? Power rails?


 At least some of the people who still have USB issues (after AMD's AGESA fixes) probably have unstable overclocks (specifically of the infinity fabric) or they need to tweak some of the voltages. I've seen multiple comments on Reddit and different forums where that turned out to solve the problem. With that said, it's possible that it could be solved with a minor voltage tweak even on stock.

Regarding the X570 chipset, it's actually a Zen 2 IO Die manufactured on a different process node. Rumor has it that ASMedia couldn't finish their PCI-E 4.0 chipset in time, so AMD had to solve it themselves.


----------



## ancelotti

So much weird little hitching went away after flashing the latest beta (4201) bios. I don't know if it's fTPM related, but at the very least it appears stable and hasn't caused any other issues in the last couple of days.

edit: _fixed version number, and yeah it's been a week and everything is really smooth_


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Beta 4201 up on the official page.


----------



## learner-gr

Now the uploaded the official *Version 4201 *:





ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global


AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2



rog.asus.com


----------



## SpeedyIV

learner-gr said:


> Now the uploaded the official *Version 4201 *:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG Crosshair VIII Dark Hero | ROG Crosshair | Gaming Motherboards｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
> 
> 
> AMD Ryzen 3000 series ATX motherboard with Aura Sync, SupremeFX, ROG Audio, Dual M.2, Realtek LAN, Wifi , M.2 heatsink and USB 3.2 Gen 2
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com


Do you know if this is exactly the same as the beta version?


----------



## izzymariano

I had the 4201 beta. Do I need to download the official now that is up ?


----------



## xeizo

izzymariano said:


> I had the 4201 beta. Do I need to download the official now that is up ?


I've never noted any functional changes between beta/non beta if it's the same version number. Biggest change I've seen is some information texts being added/corrected. I wouldn't bother if everything works as expected.


----------



## tommyd2k

gameinn said:


> What do these memory presets actually do? Like is it all timings get populated or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know what the difference between "Load 3600MHz 1.45v 2x16GB B-Die" and "Load Daily 3600MHz 1.45v 2x16GB B-Die" is?


I took screenshots of most of those Ram OC presets. I can't remember which are which right now, but one of them is sort of close to decent settings at 3800MHz but with a few timings set kind of crazy. I'm skeptical any science was used to come up with those tables. 
1.8V B-die!! should be called "please break something" if you are running b-die at 1.8V you aren't using presets.
Load Raw MHz- I think its just all timings at their max (slow) setting.
None of the RTT's or Cadbus timings are set so they probably aren't gonna work let alone be stable unless you edit those yourself. After that you might as well finish the job yourself. There's some timings that are commonly achievable for diff grades of B-die. If you check out the forum for ryzen ddr its has all you need to know.


----------



## tommyd2k

gameinn said:


> Ok so the daily preset was some 3600C15 config. The non daily was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which gave the following aida score:


Pretty good for 3600Mhz. I'm not an expert but if you want some ideas
Try GDM off.
Have you tried 3800Mhz yet? 
Tras try 21-22
Trc use Tras+Trp
Trrds-Trrdl try 4-4 or 4-8 
Tfaw set to whatever 4x Twtrs is probably 16. 
Twtrs-twtrl try 4-8 or 4-10
Tcwl - set to Tcl -2
Trtp try half of Twr so 6 maybe 8
Trfc + Trfc2-4 you should fix those. for 170ns use 306-227-140 but give these sets a try, 140ns 252-187-115 or 130 ns 234-174-107 
Trdrdsc-l Twrwrsc-l 4-4 maybe
Trdwr+Twrrd Looking good maybe 8-1 or 10-1 but 8-3 is good

Ask guys in the Ryzen DDR thread. You gotta try a lot of RTT and CadBus settings to get it right sometimes. 
Good luck


----------



## coyote2

*Lost M.2 heatsink screw for X570 Crosshair VIII Dark Hero*

I lost and need to replace one of the M.2 heatsink screws for my X570 Crosshair VIII Dark Hero.

They're the long black ones, for the M.2 slot farther from the CPU.

Where can I get them, please?


----------



## learner-gr

coyote2 said:


> *Lost M.2 heatsink screw for X570 Crosshair VIII Dark Hero*
> 
> I lost and need to replace one of the M.2 heatsink screws for my X570 Crosshair VIII Dark Hero.
> 
> They're the long black ones, for the M.2 slot farther from the CPU.
> 
> Where can I get them, please?
> View attachment 2560785


Maybe you can search something like these?








Amazon.com: PCIe NVMe M.2 SSD Mounting Screws Kit for Asus Gigabyte ASRock Msi Motherboards, 30pcs : Electronics


Buy PCIe NVMe M.2 SSD Mounting Screws Kit for Asus Gigabyte ASRock Msi Motherboards, 30pcs: Computer Screws - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com






https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Cleaning-Repair-Screws/b/ref=dp_bc_aui_C_4?ie=UTF


----------



## coyote2

learner-gr said:


> Maybe you can search something like these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: PCIe NVMe M.2 SSD Mounting Screws Kit for Asus Gigabyte ASRock Msi Motherboards, 30pcs : Electronics
> 
> 
> Buy PCIe NVMe M.2 SSD Mounting Screws Kit for Asus Gigabyte ASRock Msi Motherboards, 30pcs: Computer Screws - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Cleaning-Repair-Screws/b/ref=dp_bc_aui_C_4?ie=UTF


Thanks, Learner, yes maybe those screws, screwed into those standoffs, will be the right height!


----------



## tonynca

Any issues with the latest 4201? I'm on 4006. Wondering if it's worth upgrading with fTPM fix.


----------



## coyote2

tonynca said:


> Any issues with the latest 4201? I'm on 4006. Wondering if it's worth upgrading with fTPM fix.


4201 is AOK here.


----------



## dgrdsv

tonynca said:


> Any issues with the latest 4201? I'm on 4006. Wondering if it's worth upgrading with fTPM fix.


Works fine, seem to have fixed HDMI audio dropout issue here too.


----------



## Xial

Updated to the latest BIOS 4201 from I think 3801. I've lost almost 1k points in CB23 multi-core and I can't figure out why even though I put mostly every setting back to how I initially had it. What did they change that I don't know about?


----------



## tonynca

Xial said:


> Updated to the latest BIOS 4201 from I think 3801. I've lost almost 1k points in CB23 multi-core and I can't figure out why even though I put mostly every setting back to how I initially had it. What did they change that I don't know about?


vcore limited to 1.425v if you set EDC to anything higher than 140A


----------



## Xial

tonynca said:


> vcore limited to 1.425v if you set EDC to anything higher than 140A


Hope this is just some bug. Does that mean I shouldn't use the Motherboard as the PBO limit and instead enter limits manually?


----------



## Luggage

Xial said:


> Hope this is just some bug. Does that mean I shouldn't use the Motherboard as the PBO limit and instead enter limits manually?


You should never use mb limits for zen3, they are far too high on all mb.
Dial them in with your preferred workload.


----------



## tonynca

Xial said:


> Hope this is just some bug. Does that mean I shouldn't use the Motherboard as the PBO limit and instead enter limits manually?


If you do a lot of rendering you need to find the best TDC and EDC for your machine. It’s not good to set them to high values. There’s a sweet spot between 150-180 depending on your cooling solution and ambient.
If you do a lot of single core stuff that varies it’s probably best to go with 230 PPT 140 TDC 140 EDC. This will allow you to boost higher the majority of time thanks to the 1.5v vs 1.425v limit. No one knows why AMD decided to limit the voltage after 140 EDC. At this point we think it was an intentional change after 3801 BIOS. 

do a search on this forum if you want more info


----------



## Xial

Appreciate the info and the tip. I'll start tweaking when I have more time. I'm just trying to get my scores close to where they were before I updated. I had no idea they limited the vcore after a set EDC limit. I also noticed I set PBO to "enabled" in both Extreme Tweaker and in the Advanced/AMD Overclock sections but made my adjustments in the Advanced section. I'm wondering if it's prioritizing the setting in the Extreme Tweaker section where it's just "enabled" with no tweaks. I'll play around with it later today after clearing the CMOS just to make sure nothing funny is going on, adjust settings, and see what happens.

Only getting about 21700 multi-core with a 5900X when I was getting close to 23000 in CB23 but the TPM stutter/lag issues were very annoying when it happened so I had to update. Otherwise I'd go back to the previous BIOS.


----------



## tonynca

Xial said:


> Appreciate the info and the tip. I'll start tweaking when I have more time. I'm just trying to get my scores close to where they were before I updated. I had no idea they limited the vcore after a set EDC limit. I also noticed I set PBO to "enabled" in both Extreme Tweaker and in the Advanced/AMD Overclock sections but made my adjustments in the Advanced section. I'm wondering if it's prioritizing the setting in the Extreme Tweaker section where it's just "enabled" with no tweaks. I'll play around with it later today after clearing the CMOS just to make sure nothing funny is going on, adjust settings, and see what happens.
> 
> Only getting about 21700 multi-core with a 5900X when I was getting close to 23000 in CB23 but the TPM stutter/lag issues were very annoying when it happened so I had to update. Otherwise I'd go back to the previous BIOS.


Use the AMD overclock section. Leave the extreme tweaked section alone. The AMD OC section is from AMD via AGESA updates. I have no idea if extreme tweaker section lacks anything


----------



## JohnnyFlash

tonynca said:


> vcore limited to 1.425v if you set EDC to anything higher than 140A


I might be alone, but I wish that you could set it even lower.


----------



## Luggage

JohnnyFlash said:


> I might be alone, but I wish that you could set it even lower.


Negative boost override and very low PBO limits/eco mode is not enough? What’s your reasoning?


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Luggage said:


> Negative boost override and very low PBO limits/eco mode is not enough? What’s your reasoning?


There's negative boost override? Where?


----------



## tonynca

JohnnyFlash said:


> There's negative boost override? Where?


Yes you could choose positive or negative values for boost override value. Why would you want to do this though?!


----------



## Nizzen

Is this underclock.net?


----------



## JohnnyFlash

tonynca said:


> Yes you could choose positive or negative values for boost override value. Why would you want to do this though?!


Must be new in 4201. I'm on 3801 and I don't have that option.

Longterm viability, heat and noise output. My last system lasted me 7 years, I'm hoping I can keep this one as long as I want as well.

They can talk about how it's lc/hv all they want, I've thoroughly tested this chip and it will stay at 5.05GHz/1.52v on 2 cores for an hour running Prime. der8auer's tests showed 1.3v with heavy use can cause some degradation, 1.5v is not going to be good for it. If I can cap it around 1.35v, then use dyanamic OC, that would be perfect.

I'll have to update this weekend and see how well it works.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Anyone else find that their QFAN settings are off by 10 degrees? 

I have to set mine to 60C if I want them to change at 70C.


----------



## tonynca

Hi,

So I'm running 1.15v on SoC and chipset temp is around 60C max. Is this normal? Thanks.


----------



## Valentine181

Hi all, I've been having weird intermitted wifi drop outs. The drops only last for a few seconds in most cases, but it looks like the issue is on the computer end because:

a) When I click on the wifi icon to look up access points, ALL access points are gone. Takes a few seconds for the list to return and auto connect back to my router

b) Other devices like my phone etc are still connected fine

I'm not running a wifi card on the system, just the mobo wifi and the antenna that comes with it. 

Anyone experience anything similar?


----------



## Blackfyre

Valentine181 said:


> Hi all, I've been having weird intermitted wifi drop outs. The drops only last for a few seconds in most cases, but it looks like the issue is on the computer end because:
> 
> a) When I click on the wifi icon to look up access points, ALL access points are gone. Takes a few seconds for the list to return and auto connect back to my router
> 
> b) Other devices like my phone etc are still connected fine
> 
> I'm not running a wifi card on the system, just the mobo wifi and the antenna that comes with it.
> 
> Anyone experience anything similar?


Download the latest driver and see if things improve, I believe it should be the same as the Hero (non-dark) that I have so (_the one in the picture and instructions how there_):






[DRIVERS] Intel Ethernet/WiFi/Bluetooth


Hi everyone, - Intel Ethernet Drivers (Drivers Only) : Drivers - I225/I226 - Windows 11 : 2.1.2.3 WHQL Drivers - I225/I226 - Windows 10 : 1.1.3.34 WHQL Drivers - I217/I218/I219 - Windows 10/11 : 12.19.2.50 WHQL Drivers - I210/I211 - Windows 11 : 13.0.14.0 WHQL Drivers - I210/I211 -...



rog.asus.com


----------



## Valentine181

Blackfyre said:


> Download the latest driver and see if things improve, I believe it should be the same as the Hero (non-dark) that I have so (_the one in the picture and instructions how there_):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [DRIVERS] Intel Ethernet/WiFi/Bluetooth
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, - Intel Ethernet Drivers (Drivers Only) : Drivers - I225/I226 - Windows 11 : 2.1.2.3 WHQL Drivers - I225/I226 - Windows 10 : 1.1.3.34 WHQL Drivers - I217/I218/I219 - Windows 10/11 : 12.19.2.50 WHQL Drivers - I210/I211 - Windows 11 : 13.0.14.0 WHQL Drivers - I210/I211 -...
> 
> 
> 
> rog.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2566187


Hi thanks for the reply. I have already made sure that latest drivers are installed but this made no difference. I also:

made sure I uninstalled any bloat software
running 3801 bios
tried rolling windows updates back/disabling certain windows settings to stop wifi from turning off (power management settings) etc
reset the wifi autoconfig service
made sure the connection is private, not public
testing difference between auto and manually setting IP and DNS
made sure AC firmware is up to date

So it's either a mobo issue, or Windows 10 issue...


----------



## Blackfyre

Valentine181 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. I have already made sure that latest drivers are installed but this made no difference. I also:
> 
> made sure I uninstalled any bloat software
> running 3801 bios
> tried rolling windows updates back/disabling certain windows settings to stop wifi from turning off (power management settings) etc
> reset the wifi autoconfig service
> made sure the connection is private, not public
> testing difference between auto and manually setting IP and DNS
> made sure AC firmware is up to date
> 
> So it's either a mobo issue, or Windows 10 issue...


Honestly after all that troubleshooting, I suspect the router rather than the PC. 

Which router do you have? Exact model. Maybe someone can help you with its settings.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

The negative boost limit setting is a game changer, as you can actually test the full range of clocks now at a given setting. You can also get much better CO values be giving up a little single core boost, which can actually keep or improve overall performance.

I'm not done testing, but I'll post the results when I have everything.


----------



## Luggage

JohnnyFlash said:


> The negative boost limit setting is a game changer, as you can actually test the full range of clocks now at a given setting. You can also get much better CO values be giving up a little single core boost, which can actually keep or improve overall performance.
> 
> I'm not done testing, but I'll post the results when I have everything.


You can do it much faster with the pbo2tuner tool


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Luggage said:


> You can do it much faster with the pbo2tuner tool


I can see that being useful for the 5800X3D, but I don't see what the benefit to an unlocked CPU would be.


----------



## Luggage

JohnnyFlash said:


> I can see that being useful for the 5800X3D, but I don't see what the benefit to an unlocked CPU would be.


You change and test any co value, pbo limit and frequency (up to mb limits), thermal and scalar you want from inside Windows and watch how it behaves in real time - not faster than booting into bios for any change?


----------



## tonynca

JohnnyFlash said:


> The negative boost limit setting is a game changer, as you can actually test the full range of clocks now at a given setting. You can also get much better CO values be giving up a little single core boost, which can actually keep or improve overall performance.
> 
> I'm not done testing, but I'll post the results when I have everything.


probably getting ahead of yourself there. With Ryzen it was always been about finding balance. I’ve seen people pump too much power into the chip and get less performance. Now you’re taking away power and mhz. It’s nothing more than undervolting but with an extra penalty of boost limit. If bench marks and fps counters says I’m wrong then I’m wrong but you better be benching fps with 1080p.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

tonynca said:


> probably getting ahead of yourself there. With Ryzen it was always been about finding balance. I’ve seen people pump too much power into the chip and get less performance. Now you’re taking away power and mhz. It’s nothing more than undervolting but with an extra penalty of boost limit. If bench marks and fps counters says I’m wrong then I’m wrong but you better be benching fps with 1080p.


Curve Optimizer tends to fail at the top of the curve more than the bottom, so it looks like a lower top speed can allow for more offset, which gives better multicore performance. Even in the original PBO2 youtube videos, when they set the boost limit to +200, they had to lower the CO values to get it stable. Now that you can set the boost limits to negative, you can find the sweet spot for CO and top speed. If 4.85 allows -4 more across the board than 4.9, that should mean better overall performance.

That's before even talking about true stability testing and vdroop considerations. The majority of guides use weak standards for stability. I can run through the various guide methods, pass everything, then run some custom tests that fail instantly. That's nothing new though, going back to the Athlon XP 2500+ and people using "it's not blue screening" as the standard for stability.

I'm not done testing yet, but this is what the preliminary tests are showing.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Is 3801 the version to stay on then? Not having any problems. Been working on PBO/CO settings.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Sir Beregond said:


> Is 3801 the version to stay on then? Not having any problems. Been working on PBO/CO settings.


I've found 4201 more stable and it has the newer PBO options.


----------



## Sir Beregond

JohnnyFlash said:


> I've found 4201 more stable and it has the newer PBO options.


May give that a try, thanks. If I want to go back, is that possible?


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Sir Beregond said:


> May give that a try, thanks. If I want to go back, is that possible?


Should be able to. I went back to 3801 from 3904.


----------



## SBuck

Howdy, 
Recently purchased the C8DH to pair with my 5800x3d I had on an aorus master x570. A few things one I wanted to tweak the 5800x3d a bit more and looks like I should have bought the x570 c8ultimate.. Owell water under the bridge. 

So I was wondering is there a modified bios that one could enable the Core voltage suspension on the C8DH?


----------



## CCoR

SBuck said:


> Howdy,
> Recently purchased the C8DH to pair with my 5800x3d I had on an aorus master x570. A few things one I wanted to tweak the 5800x3d a bit more and looks like I should have bought the x570 c8ultimate.. Owell water under the bridge.
> 
> So I was wondering is there a modified bios that one could enable the Core voltage suspension on the C8DH?


Same


----------



## JohnnyFlash

SBuck said:


> Howdy,
> Recently purchased the C8DH to pair with my 5800x3d I had on an aorus master x570. A few things one I wanted to tweak the 5800x3d a bit more and looks like I should have bought the x570 c8ultimate.. Owell water under the bridge.
> 
> So I was wondering is there a modified bios that one could enable the Core voltage suspension on the C8DH?


Not that I've seen. I haven't actually seen any modified BIOS's at all, I was looking for a boost clock mod before they put it in the official release.


----------



## SBuck

I will have to look at this boost clock mod. Is there an existing piece of work for another board?


----------



## JohnnyFlash

SBuck said:


> I will have to look at this boost clock mod. Is there an existing piece of work for another board?


It's in the newest AGESA, in the AMD overclocking section. You can set the max boost clock to the full range of -1000 to +1000. This means you can find the sweet spot for max boost and multi-core performance. It also means you can fully test every step in the voltage curve if you want to. 

I am still testing, but so far 4.75GHz as the top speed let's me get 100MHz more in multi than 4.8, and 325 more than 5.05.


----------



## SBuck

JohnnyFlash said:


> It's in the newest AGESA, in the AMD overclocking section. You can set the max boost clock to the full range of -1000 to +1000. This means you can find the sweet spot for max boost and multi-core performance. It also means you can fully test every step in the voltage curve if you want to.
> 
> I am still testing, but so far 4.75GHz as the top speed let's me get 100MHz more in multi than 4.8, and 325 more than 5.05.


I dont see it in the newest bios. Probably hidden for the 5800x3d..


----------



## JohnnyFlash

SBuck said:


> I dont see it in the newest bios. *Probably hidden for the 5800x3d*..


Very possible, it is a PBO option.


----------



## SBuck

Noticed some weirdness with the newest bios version 4201. Dram voltage when set to 1.5volts reports 1.496volts in hwinfo64. Also the memmory clock when set to 1900 is reporting as 1896.6Mhz


----------



## sameervenjara

Does this board have coil whine?


----------



## tonynca

sameervenjara said:


> Does this board have coil whine?


Not that I heard. I don’t think anyone could push the VRM to max for that to possibly happen


----------



## JohnnyFlash

tonynca said:


> Not that I heard. I don’t think anyone could push the VRM to max for that to possibly happen


Agreed, zero noise.


----------



## minitt_1216

I can't control motherboard ARGB ports via 3rd Party software like OpenRGB/SignalRGB but the ports work with Asus Armoury crate. Any one got a clue whats going on ?


----------



## learner-gr

New beta bios for ASUS CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO...








ASUS ROG X570 Crosshair VIII Overclocking &amp...


I am still torn re. AM5 / 7950X (longevity of AM5 expected) and Z790 / 13900K (likely end of line for LG1700). Current AM5 though needs to do s.th. on IMC re. RAM speed, IMO. Yes. My choice was plateform longevity. I hesitated a long time. And as I am gaming focused, probably I will switch my...




www.overclock.net


----------



## gupsterg

Spoiler: UEFI 4303 Screenies

















Spoiler: 2x CB23 runs, 1st run single score affected by screen turn of by powerplan
























Spoiler: 3x AIDA64















CO Profile via UEFI, Ryzen Master still not read it out but PBO2 Tuner does. Benching same as UEFI 4201, using same settings.

** edit **



Spoiler: Best CB23 so far on "daily OS".


----------



## SBuck

Just curious, what program are you using to dump all of your bios settings into a text file?



gupsterg said:


> Spoiler: UEFI 4303 Screenies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2x CB23 runs, 1st run single score affected by screen turn of by powerplan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586544
> View attachment 2586545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3x AIDA64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CO Profile via UEFI, Ryzen Master still not read it out but PBO2 Tuner does. Benching same as UEFI 4201, using same settings.
> 
> ** edit **
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Best CB23 so far on "daily OS".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586625


----------



## gupsterg

SBuck said:


> Just curious, what program are you using to dump all of your bios settings into a text file?


In UEFI go to Tools > ASUS User Profile > Load/Save Profile From/To USB Drive, press CTRL+F2 and a txt of settings will be saved to USB stick.


----------



## SBuck

Much appreciated, thank you for the info.


----------



## gupsterg

SBuck said:


> Noticed some weirdness with the newest bios version 4201. Dram voltage when set to 1.5volts reports 1.496volts in hwinfo64. Also the memmory clock when set to 1900 is reporting as 1896.6Mhz


Make sure SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Disabled]. This setting modulates Bus Clock for EMI regulations. I also set VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled], this will do the same for VRM frequency, keep it fixed.



SBuck said:


> Much appreciated, thank you for the info.


 No problem  .


----------



## SBuck

I went back to the previous bios shortly after posting this. Currently using the 4303 beta bios without any of the previously noticed frequency reporting discrepancy's. 



gupsterg said:


> Make sure SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Disabled]. This setting modulates Bus Clock for EMI regulations. I also set VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled], this will do the same for VRM frequency, keep it fixed.
> 
> 
> No problem  .


----------



## 2080tiowner

gupsterg said:


> Make sure SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Disabled]. This setting modulates Bus Clock for EMI regulations. I also set VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled], this will do the same for VRM frequency, keep it fixed.
> 
> 
> No problem  .


Hi, we can flash this new bios with usb bios flashback only or directly inside the bios ? Thanks ! (ps: i've the modded bios to have co setting for my 5800X3D)


----------



## gupsterg

SBuck said:


> I went back to the previous bios shortly after posting this. Currently using the 4303 beta bios without any of the previously noticed frequency reporting discrepancy's.


Ok  . Any UEFI by default SB Clock Spread Spectrum [Auto] = [Enabled]. You may have not noted it before when Bus Clock (BCLK) shifts, which can lead to odd data in monitoring. So if you do see swing, toggle that and you should get steady BCLK.



2080tiowner said:


> Hi, we can flash this new bios with usb bios flashback only or directly inside the bios ? Thanks ! (ps: i've the modded bios to have co setting for my 5800X3D)


I always flashed using "Flashback", I've never flashed within UEFI I've owned:-

Crosshair VI Hero
Zenith Extreme
Crosshair VII Hero Wifi
Crosshair VIII Formula
Crosshair VIII Dark Hero

Flashback uses a onboard HW flasher, best method and great feature IMO.


----------



## tonynca

Where did you guys get 4301?


----------



## gupsterg

tonynca said:


> Where did you guys get 4301?


Link to post in C8 OC thread by safedisk.


----------



## dgrdsv

Any GeForce 4080 or 4090 owners here?
My 4090 card doesn't show m/b's BIOS on any of video outputs.
Doesn't show Windows recovery options either (the ones you get via Shift+Restart).
Googling the issue implies that it's something which should be fixed with a m/b BIOS update...


----------



## gupsterg

Have you tried GPU VBIOS update tool by Nvidia, link.


----------



## dgrdsv

gupsterg said:


> Have you tried GPU VBIOS update tool by Nvidia, link.


Yes, it's installed, no effect on the issue - still no signal on boot or when rebooting, only in Windows.
The card works fine otherwise btw.

So after some further investigation I've found out that I can enter m/b BIOS after a full system power off - BIOS is visible when turning on PC from this state and I can enter it.
After that I've switched off fast boot after power loss in BIOS and now I see and can enter the BIOS after pressing reset.
This will do for now but it is something which Asus and or Palit (card's AIB) should probably look into. At the very least I still don't have access to Windows recovery (Shift+Restart) and thus can't reboot into safe mode.


----------



## gupsterg

Ok, perhaps try 4301 Beta UEFI for your mobo, link.


----------



## dgrdsv

gupsterg said:


> Ok, perhaps try 4301 Beta UEFI for your mobo, link.


I have it installed since it was posted here.

Done some more poking and ended up flashing a vBIOS from Game Rock (I have OmniBlack). This seem to have almost solved the issue - I can enter Windows recovery now at least after a cold boot.


----------



## Danny.ns

I do use a Gigabyte 4090 on my Dark Hero and it worked fine out of the box. I use displayport. Hope you find a solution (my guess would've been the nvidia uefi update tool but I saw you already tried that).


----------



## dgrdsv

Danny.ns said:


> I do use a Gigabyte 4090 on my Dark Hero and it worked fine out of the box. I use displayport. Hope you find a solution (my guess would've been the nvidia uefi update tool but I saw you already tried that).


Seem to work fine after flashing the vBIOS from GameRock support page.
The same page for the card model doesn't have it listed so I dunno if it's supposed to even flash but it did regardless.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Hey all. Still on BIOS 3801, worth updating?


----------



## Danny.ns

Sir Beregond said:


> Hey all. Still on BIOS 3801, worth updating?


The latest 4201 comes with AGESA 1.2.0.7 and that fixes the random fTPM stuttering that happens if you are on e.g. Windows 11. I would say absolutely worth updating if you have that issue.

If you are still on Windows 10, I guess you can wait for the new AGESA 1.2.0.8 BIOS to be released, a BETA is already out in these forums and normally it takes a few weeks after that to find it on the official page.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Danny.ns said:


> The latest 4201 comes with AGESA 1.2.0.7 and that fixes the random fTPM stuttering that happens if you are on e.g. Windows 11. I would say absolutely worth updating if you have that issue.
> 
> If you are still on Windows 10, I guess you can wait for the new AGESA 1.2.0.8 BIOS to be released, a BETA is already out in these forums and normally it takes a few weeks after that to find it on the official page.


Windows 11 here, haven't noticed any stutter issues.

I've held off updating because I heard they locked down how high you could set vcore voltage or something (I could be misremembering what got locked down).


----------



## Danny.ns

The fTPM stutter happens differently for people, but normally it is "once a day" or so, where if you have audio going you'll hear crackling for a second. If you happen to play a game when it happens, it shows itself as a small stutter. It can also happen when you are only browsing the internet/working in which case it is impossible to notice.

I think you are thinking about the EDC bug. That is still not fixed indeed.


----------



## tonynca

Bios 4304 was just released.
Looks like it was a security update release.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Danny.ns said:


> I think you are thinking about the EDC bug. That is still not fixed indeed.


Guess I'll just stick with 3801 for now then.

Literally have never noticed that fTPM stutter issue since this rig was finished in April.


----------



## JohnnyFlash

Official BIOS 4304 is up on the Asus site. Anyone try it yet?


----------



## mikemavster

Does anyone know if the USB-C port on this mobo supports Display Port Alt Mode, to enable connection of a USB-C to HDMI adapter? I am looking to hook up a small 5th monitor (video performance not important; not for gaming) and my 3090 GPU only supports up to 4 monitors.


----------



## ancelotti

Flashed 4304 and it seems fine. Cinebench was within margin of error of my normal score and everything is stable (normal temps, no errors) so I don't really care about anything past that.


----------



## Esticbo

mikemavster said:


> Does anyone know if the USB-C port on this mobo supports Display Port Alt Mode, to enable connection of a USB-C to HDMI adapter? I am looking to hook up a small 5th monitor (video performance not important; not for gaming) and my 3090 GPU only supports up to 4 monitors.


Have you a Apu?


----------



## imstrafe

Hello, new member here! My question is what bios version is recommended on this motherboard with and 5800x3d and 3600mhz cl14 32gb kit? Thanks in advance, Have a blessed day!


----------



## Chili195

imstrafe said:


> Hello, new member here! My question is what bios version is recommended on this motherboard with and 5800x3d and 3600mhz cl14 32gb kit? Thanks in advance, Have a blessed day!


Welcome. The latest BIOS (4304) let's you set CO values without using extra software so I'd start there.


----------



## dgoc18

I flashed the latest BIOS 4304 no issues, post code 9E no longer now to AA code normal neat.


----------

